# 400watts And Runnin' | Grower Witta Aditude



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

*Lets Start This Off Right

[youtube]VmNgiNpcRVc[/youtube]



Whats good all?
This is my new grow, i will be running 5 different strains.

I will be running 400watts of HPS for flowering







In a 4x2x5 Grow Tent(will be putting it together once they're ready to flower)







But i will be vegging with CFL's 









STRAINS- Planted on 04/25/10

JACK HERERxSHOREINE (currently germinating)



SOUR KUSH (#2 was just planted two days ago, waiting for it to sprout)













DEEP PURPLE (The Twins)

1












2












LA CONFIDENTIAL













MEDICAL BAGSEEDxBUBBA KUSH











**



*


----------



## rudy.racoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Sweet, I will be watching, cause it seems like my stuff dont grow as fast as others, few weeks only and only like 1" tall. Oh well, Subscribing.


----------



## cph (Apr 30, 2010)

Here for the ride


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

All smiles!!! Go big, or go home! Hell yeah!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

I want all those strains now! Even ur MBS always look tight! Hope that LA is a Fem, she has become my fave, over time.


----------



## gumball (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm pullin up a seat in the front row. Let's go, r we there yet!?!?


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2010)

Get ya popcorn folks, Its about 2 go down....Sub'd


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 30, 2010)

I may have to watch this one

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oreo111 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hells Yea!! Im on deck for this Shit!! Lol, Your party cups made my mouth water. . so i cant wait to see these ladies grow up!!!

Best of luck SICC

Later. . .


----------



## gumball (Apr 30, 2010)

Sicc, u mind telling me what the dimensions are on those pots? I'm curious what my folgers containers are. They say 48 ounces, but that's of coffee grounds ya know. I know its a dumb question, but I figured ud be nice enough to answer


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

rudy.racoon said:


> Sweet, I will be watching, cause it seems like my stuff dont grow as fast as others, few weeks only and only like 1" tall. Oh well, Subscribing.


Thanks for stoppin by, sorry to hear about your troubles 



cph said:


> Here for the ride


Good to have ya along CPH 



Fditty00 said:


> All smiles!!! Go big, or go home! Hell yeah!!


Hell yeah homie 



Fditty00 said:


> I want all those strains now! Even ur MBS always look tight! Hope that LA is a Fem, she has become my fave, over time.


haha yeah she came out nice, im going to be making some crosses, hopefully this time will go better then the last



gumball said:


> I'm pullin up a seat in the front row. Let's go, r we there yet!?!?


Almost my friend, almost 



Shorty said:


> Get ya popcorn folks, Its about 2 go down....Sub'd


Whats good Shorty? thanks for droppin a line homie 



TCurtiss said:


> I may have to watch this one
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


Good lookin out TC, hopefully i wont let yall down!



Oreo111 said:


> Hells Yea!! Im on deck for this Shit!! Lol, Your party cups made my mouth water. . so i cant wait to see these ladies grow up!!!
> 
> Best of luck SICC
> 
> Later. . .


Thanks O 



gumball said:


> Sicc, u mind telling me what the dimensions are on those pots? I'm curious what my folgers containers are. They say 48 ounces, but that's of coffee grounds ya know. I know its a dumb question, but I figured ud be nice enough to answer


7 inches tall, 6 1/2 inches wide


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 30, 2010)

Been witain for this SICC! Hope that HPS does some marvelous things in the hands of a master. I'll be in.


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Apr 30, 2010)

Goodluck man, You're in for a treat.


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pulling up a chair! seems everyone is running 4k watts these days gonna need to steep my game up soon or ill be to embaressed to post in the threads with you big boys


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2010)

subbed... yo sicc you got some sloppy ass hand writing.. i might do a journal soon too tho.. be on the lookout , n goodluck


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sick shit, no pun intended. Subbed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> Pulling up a chair! seems everyone is running 4k watts these days gonna need to steep my game up soon or ill be to embaressed to post in the threads with you big boys


 400 not 4k.. 4k might melt a tent.


----------



## gumball (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks sicc! How long u think u will veg for?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> Been witain for this SICC! Hope that HPS does some marvelous things in the hands of a master. I'll be in.





CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Goodluck man, You're in for a treat.


Thanks for the comments 



Delux83 said:


> Pulling up a chair! seems everyone is running 4k watts these days gonna need to steep my game up soon or ill be to embaressed to post in the threads with you big boys


haha this is my first HPS grow 
You can produce quality buds with CFL's, thats what i was doing 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yo sicc you got some sloppy ass hand writing..


This fool 
I wrote that up really quicc when i put them on, but i do got some shitty writing haha


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Sick shit, no pun intended. Subbed.


haha thanks man 



gumball said:


> Thanks sicc! How long u think u will veg for?


Not sure yet, gonna top at 4 or 5 weeks, then veg them out a couple weeks after that


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 30, 2010)

They might be huge by then. How much space you have? I have 4 plants under a 600 only vegged 5 weeks, they are out of control. I only have a 2x4 tray in a small closet though. With the 400 your best off keeping them 2.5 -3 ft tall max, they only penetrate well about a 12 inches, a 600 is about 18" and a 1000 about 24-28". Just a consideration for maximum yieldage.

Edit: saw the tent size, 2X4X5... that's even smaller then my space.


----------



## gumball (Apr 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4102842] Not sure yet, gonna top at 4 or 5 weeks, then veg them out a couple weeks after that[/QUOTE]

Oh shit, I see a bunch of ounce colas on your hands with a veg plan like that


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> They might be huge by then. How much space you have? I have 4 plants under a 600 only vegged 5 weeks, they are out of control. I only have a 2x4 tray in a small closet though. With the 400 your best off keeping them 2.5 -3 ft tall max, they only penetrate well about a 12 inches, a 600 is about 18" and a 1000 about 24-28". Just a consideration for maximum yieldage.
> 
> Edit: saw the tent size, 2X4X5... that's even smaller then my space.


Aight thanks for the input, im going to be topping my plants tho, and doing LST to shape them how i want.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4102870]Aight thanks for the input, im going to be topping my plants tho, and doing LST to shape them how i want.[/QUOTE]
word, good lst can fix everything.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> word, good lst can fix everything.



Yeah that should keep them short, and all the strains are mostly Indica so that should factor in, my space will be pretty small, but my last cab when im vegging in is even smaller haha.
Im just gonna see how it go's, but i wanna veg them out a good time because i plan on cloning all the plants, then toss the male clones once the plants get flowered and show sex. The Tent is 2 ft wide, 4ft long, and 5 ft tall


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 30, 2010)

u already know im subd up!


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 30, 2010)

haha i read two 4k watt threads b4 this and just assumed was another 4kw i grow with 400 too =D


----------



## WvMade (Apr 30, 2010)

subscribed fo sho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2010)

you floering in those pots, or transplanting.. ?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 30, 2010)

Well........better late then never I guess lol
Glad to see the 400 & new tent man. Congrats.
Did you grab an inline or do you already have 1?
I was wondering, those don't look like 6500k cfl's you're using for veg, is it the picture or are you using 2700k?
Also glad to hear you talking about my fave way to grow.
You were saying something about running some more seeds? They all reg seeds?
Which 1 of the strains would you like to get the male from?
Sorry all the questions, just interested.
Should be a good show man. 
Good luck 
Work your magic man


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you floering in those pots, or transplanting.. ?


Yeah im going to flower in those, but i might go a lil bigger, i'll see when the time comes, there basically giant party cups haha



hardroc said:


> Well........better late then never I guess lol
> Glad to see the 400 & new tent man. Congrats.
> Did you grab an inline or do you already have 1?
> I was wondering, those don't look like 6500k cfl's you're using for veg, is it the picture or are you using 2700k?
> ...


I dont have an inline fan, but ima try and rig something up, and they are the 27k or whatever, i vegged my last two grows like this, working just fine, and i didn't want to switch out the bulbs, but as they run out i will replace them.
I need to bump up the wattage anyways, so i may just go out and get some.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 30, 2010)

Sweet sounds good.
400's do give off surprisingly quite a bit of heat.
You will need something.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Sweet sounds good.
> 400's do give off surprisingly quite a bit of heat.
> You will need something.


Yeah its gonna be a lil oven, but im sure i can get the temps under control, ima set up the tent ina couple weeks.
Gonna fine tune it and get shit right before i toss the plant in there.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 30, 2010)

everything is lookin great sicc cant wait to watch this grow


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 30, 2010)

sweet man lookin good...glad to see you got an hid light. subd.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

howak47 said:


> everything is lookin great sicc cant wait to watch this grow


thanks homie 



aeviaanah said:


> sweet man lookin good...glad to see you got an hid light. subd.


Its good to have you here man


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 30, 2010)

I must join in on the fun also! And I also plan on switching to either 400-600w HPS. Looking forward to this one! Great strains also!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> I must join in on the fun also! And I also plan on switching to either 400-600w HPS. Looking forward to this one! Great strains also!


you should man, im really lookin forward to using my 400 watter 
I only got the HPS bulb tho, i would rather veg with CFL's.

Seems like we got a full house


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2010)

Maine Hol up Sicc, That video took me back.......


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shorty said:


> Maine Hol up Sicc, That video took me back.......


How far back???? Wayyyyyyyyyy backkkkk!!! Thats how u start a journal boyeee


----------



## B DUB (Apr 30, 2010)

Subb'd a dub dubbed. I like the strains. Im on my secon dgrow myself. Choices choices I love choices. I am currently vegging LA Woman, Midnight Kush, NYC Diesel and Super Skunk. Good luck I'll be tuning in. Check mine out aboutr to start flowering. It's in my sig.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 30, 2010)

*excited to see that Jack Herer x Shoreline strain!! SUBBBB'D!*


----------



## ptone (Apr 30, 2010)

Subbed! Anxious to see how that Deep Purple turns out.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm pulling up a seat and lighting a blunt, subed cause this shits gonna be party krunk!


----------



## jpnspec (May 1, 2010)

hell yah rock out that 400 sicc, sub'd up fosho!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 1, 2010)

*crowd chant* lets go sicc


----------



## chainseeker (May 1, 2010)

Wow can't wait to see sicc workin the four hundred. Sub'd, Good luck bro!


----------



## Phase420 (May 1, 2010)

What up homie... cant wait to see what your going to do with your skillz! Let me squeeze threw the crowd to the front...SUBBED!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2010)

damn sicc, you gotta lotta pressure on you, everybody ready for the perfect grow. good luck man.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 1, 2010)

^^^ no shit! Its like 40 muhfuchas watchin, with 50 more to come.


----------



## gumball (May 1, 2010)

no pressure sicc, even if you eff one or two of 'em up, i will still enjoy the grow.


----------



## TheJointProject (May 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this goes on a larger scale! scribed


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 1, 2010)

i already have an idea! lol...ill b there soon enough!


----------



## SFImage (May 1, 2010)

You sicc looks badass! subbbbbbing.

I want a cutting of that like Jack Cross.  you ever in norcal?


----------



## justparanoid (May 1, 2010)

Subbed for this one


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (May 1, 2010)

Subbed. Your looking at a big journal man


----------



## B DUB (May 1, 2010)

Yeah I wish I had all you guys tuning in on my 2 LA Woman, Minight Kush (Huge), NY Diesel, and Super Skunk journal. Good strains if you guys also want to tune in to another besides my mans check me out as well. Flower about to start about 2 1/2- 3ft ft tall now.


----------



## cph (May 1, 2010)

This is HUGE crowd gathered to watch. Good thing we all got plenty to smoke!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 1, 2010)

Fuck that fight! Lets grow some DANK


----------



## Da420Monkey (May 2, 2010)

Looks like fun times over there bro!!!! can't wait to see this one!!!! ohh put up some new links on my aerogarden baby grow check them out three new threads 12n12 from seed... outdoor started in march 2010......My sicc party cup grow


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

Hahahaha, I love how a bunch of ppl are promoting their own threads on yours lol
I guess it's prolly the best place to do it.
Are ya starting to feel the pressure? Everyone looking at you for the perfect grow?
Good luck bro, I know you'll pull off some amazing shit with the 400. I would really trade in the cfl's for the 6500k though, you'd see quite a diff.


----------



## Da420Monkey (May 2, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Hahahaha, I love how a bunch of ppl are promoting their own threads on yours lol
> I guess it's prolly the best place to do it.
> Are ya starting to feel the pressure? Everyone looking at you for the perfect grow?
> Good luck bro, I know you'll pull off some amazing shit with the 400. I would really trade in the cfl's for the 6500k though, you'd see quite a diff.


got to let brothers know of the good grows my friend!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

^^^^^ SPAM!!!!! Lol J/K


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

*Week 1



Aight here we go, first update of the ride.
The babies are doing just fine, so far so good. Its been about a week since i planted most of them, took them a day or two to shed the seed. Not too bad, im still on track. Things looks good, a steady 81-84 degrees in the cab.

I got some good news, and some bad news.
Bad news first, the other SK(Sour Kush) seed did not make it, BUT, the JHxSL(Jack HererxShoreline) seeds has popped, planted one early this morning, and the other one will be planted tomorrow.
So right now i got a total of 5 seedlings, and once the JHxSL seeds get going i will have a total of 7, my original plan was to get 8 plants, but i dont want to germ any more seeds. I'm set for now.

Going to be adding nutes tomorrow, today i made my soup, and i will let it sit out for a about a day before i feed the girls.

1/4 TSP of Flora Micro
1/4 TSP of Flora Grow
1/4 TSP of Hygrozyme

MBSxBK







DP(The Twins )













SK







LAC








[youtube]Lc7smS5WySA[/youtube]*


----------



## rudy.racoon (May 2, 2010)

Sicc,

What type of medium are you using, or did i miss that part in a earlier post.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 2, 2010)

Babies looking cute!


----------



## IAm5toned (May 2, 2010)

stop stop STOP! sahprize, niggaz!
one of my all time favorite songs, and the one of the best ever to race to... i keep NWA greatest hits in the gto just so i can play it when some sucker is dumb enough to try and race me 


i 'vegged' mine for about 2 weeks under 24/7 t8's then put them under 12/12 400w CMH, lol.... very happy so far, using 6" pots.
i think the small pot tek is going to change the face of SOG style growing, and really speed up turnover time. im still amazed by how fast mine grow, the only problems im having is keeping them nuted strong enough, seems like i always have cal/mag/iron probs and p defs.... mebbe i need to step up and spend some cash on decent nutes... i just have my heart set on finding a method i dont have to buy specialized nutes tho.

sub'd


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

rudy.racoon said:


> Sicc,
> 
> What type of medium are you using, or did i miss that part in a earlier post.


I totally forgot to ass that to the first post haha, im using this called Earthgro Potting soil, cheap, yet effective  



PBFseedco. said:


> Babies looking cute!


Thanks PBF 



IAm5toned said:


> stop stop STOP! sahprize, niggaz!
> one of my all time favorite songs, and the one of the best ever to race to... i keep NWA greatest hits in the gto just so i can play it when some sucker is dumb enough to try and race me
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah NWA's hits are straight classics, no doubt about it.
Ima have to stop by your thread, My pots are 7inches. I noticed too, when i was growing in the party cups they needed alot of nutrients and demanded more in a smaller container. So im prepared to battle with them haha.
What kind of nutes are you using?
It was always the first couple weeks of flowering that would always get me tho


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 2, 2010)

Im down.. 

subbed


----------



## Sub Zero (May 2, 2010)

Hey SICC

I can't wait to see what you will do with all those lumens???
I switched from a 430 to a digital 600w hps, do I have a farmers tan...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Silent Assassin!! Yo ass is ready battle lol. Sux bout that SK Chooo-Choooo needs to hook em up


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Im down..
> 
> subbed


its good to have ya along JR 



Sub Zero said:


> Hey SICC
> 
> I can't wait to see what you will do with all those lumens???
> I switched from a 430 to a digital 600w hps, do I have a farmers tan...



haha nice, how are you liking the 600?
I got a friend who will be growing with one, hes waiting on HTG Supply, they are giving him a free bulb because it was supposed to be shipped last week.
Im excited for my 400, but even more excited for his 600 



Fditty00 said:


> Silent Assassin!! Yo ass is ready battle lol. Sux bout that SK Chooo-Choooo needs to hook em up


haha yeah it sucks, either way i will save the SK, male or female, hopefully not SHEMALE again like last time


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey SICC
> 
> I can't wait to see what you will do with all those lumens???
> I switched from a 430 to a digital 600w hps, do I have a farmers tan...




1st THREAD JACK ALERT!!!!!! Srry SICC, I was gonna post a thread, but Sub Z is already here. Sub, what temp difference did you get, from the 400, to the 600w? srry Sicc!


----------



## Sub Zero (May 2, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> 1st THREAD JACK ALERT!!!!!! Srry SICC, I was gonna post a thread, but Sub Z is already here. Sub, what temp difference did you get, from the 400, to the 600w? srry Sicc!


HaHaHa... funny shit... I would say 5 to 7 degrees over all in the grow room.
Under the hood it burns my balding head. 
I use a light mover and I have right down on top the plants, about 6".
So far so good, no heat issues.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Repped bro! Gonna scour the web fora new Digi 6!! Good lookie Thx SICC, U know you can jack mine ne time. Serious, go jack that bitch lol


----------



## Sub Zero (May 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4111642]
haha nice, how are you liking the 600?
I got a friend who will be growing with one, hes waiting on HTG Supply, they are giving him a free bulb because it was supposed to be shipped last week.
Im excited for my 400, but even more excited for his 600 [/QUOTE]

I love it! I have THE CAP 400W / 600W NEXTGEN 90v-260v Electronic Ballast.
You can burn anything using any hood built in the last 15 or 20 years.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-400w-or-600w-nextgen-90v260v-electronic-ballast-p-2494.html


----------



## IAm5toned (May 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4111601]
...What kind of nutes are you using?
It was always the first couple weeks of flowering that would always get me tho[/QUOTE]
for me, its been the last couple weeks of flowering, lol. heavy defs, it looks like to me. all of a sudden alot of the leaves on my elite genetics have that ripe banana look to them, yellowing with brown spots. 
ive been using my own blend of organic soil, which is pretty 'hot'. i start out with mgoc potting mix, then i ammend it with bloodmeal, bonemeal, potash, and fish emulsion. then i mix that with 50/50 with 30/20 organic perlite/organic vermiculite, the perlite provides aeration, and the vermiculite provides capillary action, which is important, because i have been bottom up watering/feeding throughout the entire grow, flushing from above periodically, say every 3-4 weeks. havent root pruned or transplanted once so far. when they were under 12/12 but not showing sex yet i was feeding them 1 tsb of fish emultion with 1 tbs of blood meal to one gal h20. each 4 trays of 4 plants gets aprox 1/4 gal per feeding. then once sex showed, i switched over to a 10-20-10 schultz liquid fert, 2 tsp per gal, and fed the same regimen, which was one feeding every 3rd watering. hadnt had any issues at all up untill this point, when bam, i got heavy defs on all my best bitches with 3 weeks left to go... it might be a soil ph issue tho as i had noticed recently that some fo the ladies were not drinking as fast as they had been and my stoned ass was still feeding them like they were thirsty and ravenous....


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> I love it! I have THE CAP 400W / 600W NEXTGEN 90v-260v Electronic Ballast.
> You can burn anything using any hood built in the last 15 or 20 years.
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-400w-or-600w-nextgen-90v260v-electronic-ballast-p-2494.html


Nice, ima have to look into that, how many plants you got under the 600?



IAm5toned said:


> for me, its been the last couple weeks of flowering, lol. heavy defs, it looks like to me. all of a sudden alot of the leaves on my elite genetics have that ripe banana look to them, yellowing with brown spots.
> ive been using my own blend of organic soil, which is pretty 'hot'. i start out with mgoc potting mix, then i ammend it with bloodmeal, bonemeal, potash, and fish emulsion. then i mix that with 50/50 with 30/20 organic perlite/organic vermiculite, the perlite provides aeration, and the vermiculite provides capillary action, which is important, because i have been bottom up watering/feeding throughout the entire grow, flushing from above periodically, say every 3-4 weeks. havent root pruned or transplanted once so far. when they were under 12/12 but not showing sex yet i was feeding them 1 tsb of fish emultion with 1 tbs of blood meal to one gal h20. each 4 trays of 4 plants gets aprox 1/4 gal per feeding. then once sex showed, i switched over to a 10-20-10 schultz liquid fert, 2 tsp per gal, and fed the same regimen, which was one feeding every 3rd watering. hadnt had any issues at all up untill this point, when bam, i got heavy defs on all my best bitches with 3 weeks left to go... it might be a soil ph issue tho as i had noticed recently that some fo the ladies were not drinking as fast as they had been and my stoned ass was still feeding them like they were thirsty and ravenous....


 Man I need to get more into the soil mixes and all that like everyone does. I just picked up some cheap shit at home depot haha


----------



## Sub Zero (May 2, 2010)

12 right now, 12 more in a week...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2010)

fuck gettin into soil sicc..u'll be payin 30-40 a bag like i do.. n u do fine with what u use.. i'm scared to go to a lower soil now.. but i think i might haveto hit up lowes tomorrow n see bout some...cuz doin a sog with soil uses alot of soil.


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> fuck gettin into soil sicc..u'll be payin 30-40 a bag like i do.. n u do fine with what u use.. i'm scared to go to a lower soil now.. but i think i might haveto hit up lowes tomorrow n see bout some...cuz doin a sog with soil uses alot of soil.


Yeah i was thinking the same, i do pretty good with what i use.
I always wondered how much of a difference all the mixes n suff really make.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 2, 2010)

I'm really interested in the grow tent... heat issues and access to the plants.
Does the tent use zippers or velcro? How strong is the frame?
My new hood is about 40lbs, do you think it could handle that much?
I know you are a long way from setting this up, so if you remember my question
in the future, please enlighten us oh green master bud grower...


----------



## IAm5toned (May 2, 2010)

thats why i make my own... shit 40$ would mix enough to last for 3-4 grows of 32 plants a grow, lol


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> I'm really interested in the grow tent... heat issues and access to the plants.
> Does the tent use zippers or velcro? How strong is the frame?
> My new hood is about 40lbs, do you think it could handle that much?
> I know you are a long way from setting this up, so if you remember my question
> in the future, please enlighten us oh green master bud grower...


I cant remember exactly how much it holds, but im pretty sure it can hold 40 pounds.
This one has a zipper, here is a link, mine is a lil smaller but exactly the same

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-100-REFLECTIVE-INTERIOR-GROW-TENT-4-5-x-4-5-x-6-5-/290429667323?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439ef507fb


----------



## Sub Zero (May 2, 2010)

Well if you don't mind, I'll be lurking around... LOL
Can't wait for the flowering part of this grow neighbor.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2010)

actually, the grow in my sig was the grow that made me switch.. i was gettin by with scotts/mg n shit.. but FF and just righjt xtra are formulated for what we grow. but now i'm thinkin all organic shit n wanna try new shit.. SOG will make u realize how much soil n ferts cost


----------



## metaltooths (May 2, 2010)

sub'd 
my issues are with heat. what do you assume the temps will be with your 400w?


----------



## WvMade (May 2, 2010)

uhh i need to upgrade to a hps..... sucks to be broke


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

What up SICC, how'd I miss this? lol Now I have a new thread to watch.

Glad to see you rocking a tent like me. You'll love it once you get it dialed in. If you have any questions holla.

GL!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> actually, the grow in my sig was the grow that made me switch.. i was gettin by with scotts/mg n shit.. but FF and just righjt xtra are formulated for what we grow. but now i'm thinkin all organic shit n wanna try new shit.. SOG will make u realize how much soil n ferts cost


Try Subcools soil or Moonshine mix. The 1st purchase is the most expensive. Guano, Dolomite,Azamite, Epsome, Castings, Blood and Bone Meal. << once you purchase those, ur good. Those will last for MANY batches of soil. I did Subs soil, Love it! Plus, the bags of soiless are cheap. Just ask ur dro shop dude, whats a cheap, good, local organic soill to use. U wont look back!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 3, 2010)

awwwww shit...got yourself a HPS. 

soon you'll be getting yourself a couple 1000s


----------



## pdotb (May 3, 2010)

im subd and ready to see what comes outta this


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

*Thanks for the comments 



Just a lil update, 
the JHxSL i planted yesterday already popped out of the soil and shed the seed, in less then 24 hours 
I've never had that happen before haha. So im liking that alot, im really lookin forward to this strain, and the others.
Gonna plant the other JHxSL today, so i will have a total of 7 plants to work with.
Fed the girls today as well, they seem to have taken it well.
Things are moving along nicely 
*


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Im Sub'd!!! Looking nice! this thread looks like its gonna give the "convict kush" a run for its money for # of posts


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Im Sub'd!!! Looking nice! this thread looks like its gonna give the "convict kush" a run for its money for # of posts



lol i was thinking the same


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Shit! His 3 Strain Grow, had a 1,200post but had like 51,000 views!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2010)

shit he @ a hunnit now.. n he ain done germin yet.. pretty popular dude.. but the grows live up to the hype.


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

Yeah that shit was insane haha, my party cup before that one has like 30 thousand i think 

Just planted

*JHxSL #2






*


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Awwww lil baaabyy. So innocent, she has no idea


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2010)

i read some where before shoreline was heavy sativa, and jack herer is too, i believe.. did u get a flowering time for those ?


----------



## gumball (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, I laughed my ass off that it took 10 pages just for all the "sub'ed" comments from the more regular followers. It will have like 30+ pages for the harvest!


----------



## Copycat (May 3, 2010)

Looks like another great start!!! keep up the good work.

I wonder if i could buy the materials for your tents and have the g/f sew it together. Is it black polyvinyl on the outside and mylar or some other reflective material on the inside? I guess I can just staple it together if the g/f wont sew it. But if Chinese children can sew it together in a sweat shop I probably can to.


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Awwww lil baaabyy. So innocent, she has no idea


haha yeah i couldn't wait any longer, i just wanted to get her in some soil 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i read some where before shoreline was heavy sativa, and jack herer is too, i believe.. did u get a flowering time for those ?


Naw i didn't even think to ask, i was just grateful to even get the seeds.
shit i haven't even done any research on it either haha
Im gonna have my hands full if its mostly sativa, if anything i can let them finish at my homies crib where get got some outdoor seedlings going 



gumball said:


> Yeah, I laughed my ass off that it took 10 pages just for all the "sub'ed" comments from the more regular followers. It will have like 30+ pages for the harvest!


haha i was surprised by all the subs too, the more the merrier 



Copycat said:


> Looks like another great start!!! keep up the good work.
> 
> I wonder if i could buy the materials for your tents and have the g/f sew it together. Is it black polyvinyl on the outside and mylar or some other reflective material on the inside? I guess I can just staple it together if the g/f wont sew it. But if Chinese children can sew it together in a sweat shop I probably can to.


LOL at the last part

Idk what the tent is made out of but yeah its black on the outside, and reflective material on the inside, im sure you could make your own eaisly.


----------



## cph (May 3, 2010)

Glad things are going smoothly!

Did I miss the pics of the tent? Or have you not set it up?


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

cph said:


> Glad things are going smoothly!
> 
> Did I miss the pics of the tent? Or have you not set it up?


Its not set up yet, ima put together ina couple weeks and get everything tuned in before i put them into flower.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2010)

cool man, i seen a dude on here had a jack herer go 18 weeks.. but i heard the high is so euphoric n shit.


----------



## cph (May 3, 2010)

That's what I thought, didn't want to miss it.


----------



## Never grown before (May 3, 2010)

good luck bro i be keeping a eye i just got my 400w and tent


----------



## Delux83 (May 3, 2010)

i think i want a tent its freaking insane getting good ventilation to my closet i have to leave the door open cuz i rent i cant put hole or anything for a fan thinking about taking the door down and trying black white polly papper but hydro store only sells 100feet rolls and all i need is a make shift door lol


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

Never grown before said:


> good luck bro i be keeping a eye i just got my 400w and tent


Thank NGB, ima head over to your journal 



Delux83 said:


> i think i want a tent its freaking insane getting good ventilation to my closet i have to leave the door open cuz i rent i cant put hole or anything for a fan thinking about taking the door down and trying black white polly papper but hydro store only sells 100feet rolls and all i need is a make shift door lol


Yeah i feel you man, my veg cab can get pretty hot at times, but its manageable.
The tent i got was only 80 bucs, well worth it in the long run.


----------



## Delux83 (May 3, 2010)

$80 really post link.... nm forgot shipping cost up here are unreal ugh


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

Ouch, i can only imagine the shipping cost for you lol
You could always make a tent if you wanted, but if your current cab gets the job done, no need to change.
if it aint broke, dont fix it.


----------



## Delux83 (May 3, 2010)

lol its fine for me lol but having to have the door open when lights are on and since im doing autos right now got light on 20/4 the ol'lady hates it, and i hate it when i wake up to see that she woke up and closed the closet laksh glkhfalighf soigjhas


----------



## IAm5toned (May 3, 2010)

lol come harvest time id just hand her a pile of burnt leaves and say 'here, rollit up... thats what you did to our plants when you shut the door all those times....'
but im an evil bastard


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> lol come harvest time id just hand her a pile of burnt leaves and say 'here, rollit up... thats what you did to our plants when you shut the door all those times....'
> but im an evil bastard



LOL that's funny.

But Delux, if you're in AK I would think that you'd have a harder time keeping them from getting too cold? You have heat issues? Have you tried running your lights at night when it's cooler and elec's cheaper too?


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

Hey SICC, I have what I consider the Cadillac for small tents, and mine was only like $195.00 tax included if not less. Can't remember exactly. But it was worth every penny.

I'd make sure that you have both an exhaust fan _and_ and intake fan as well though. You'll get this balloon action going if you don't. You want to stabilize the airflow through the tent, and then hold it there 24/7 while you exhaust the light separately. Otherwise the tent sides will suck in and get hardcore concave when the exhaust fan is on, and it can do the reverse if you have an input fan blowing and no exhaust fan. Then it swells up and looks like a balloon about to pop. I'd recommend stabilizing the airflow with 2 fans. lol


----------



## Sub Zero (May 3, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> lol come harvest time id just hand her a pile of burnt leaves and say 'here, rollit up... thats what you did to our plants when you shut the door all those times....'
> but im an evil bastard


Now that's SICC, I mean SICK... LOL!!!


----------



## ptone (May 3, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Otherwise the tent sides will suck in and get hardcore concave when the exhaust fan is on


Actually negative air pressure is a good thing it keeps air from escaping and only leaving the tent via the carbon filter.


----------



## Delux83 (May 3, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> lol come harvest time id just hand her a pile of burnt leaves and say 'here, rollit up... thats what you did to our plants when you shut the door all those times....'
> but im an evil bastard


LOL we fight enough as it is


d.c. beard said:


> LOL that's funny.
> 
> But Delux, if you're in AK I would think that you'd have a harder time keeping them from getting too cold? You have heat issues? Have you tried running your lights at night when it's cooler and elec's cheaper too?


no i havent since i always have to leave my door open i try to time it as best as i can with our sleep schedual 12/12 is easy cuz i never wake up b4 12 or go to bed b4 12 but this 20/4 i got it going off at 2am and back on at 6 but just redid the bedroom so now the light shouldnt bother her as much good thing shes never been to jail lol if she dont like sleeping with the light on. 
but about running lights at night there really isnt much night left now in alaska its pretty much 22+ hours of daylight in the summer and then only about 4 hours of daylight in the winter


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey SICC, I have what I consider the Cadillac for small tents, and mine was only like $195.00 tax included if not less. Can't remember exactly. But it was worth every penny.
> 
> I'd make sure that you have both an exhaust fan _and_ and intake fan as well though. You'll get this balloon action going if you don't. You want to stabilize the airflow through the tent, and then hold it there 24/7 while you exhaust the light separately. Otherwise the tent sides will suck in and get hardcore concave when the exhaust fan is on, and it can do the reverse if you have an input fan blowing and no exhaust fan. Then it swells up and looks like a balloon about to pop. I'd recommend stabilizing the airflow with 2 fans. lol


lol yeah man i will be getting some exhaust going, thanks for the tips, hopefully my tent dosnt fly away like a hot air balloon


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (May 4, 2010)

lol, wow this is gonna be a huge-ass thread! your babies still a sprout, but u got 13 pages already! haha


SLB


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2010)

*Just a lil update

I bumped up the nutes a lil more, the seedling are pretty hungry, some are a lil off green. I was looking back at my last grow and it seems like im pretty behind in growth compared to it at a week since the seeds were planted.
I think it may be the 24/7 light cycle in that last time i switched to 18/6 after a couple days and they look better then what i got going now.
So im going to start 18/6 today and see what the difference is. 
I'll have pics up in a couple days.*


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 4, 2010)

can you just take a pic of one of them so i can see a comparison to mine? since we were around the same time


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2010)

cam is not charged, thats why i dont have pics


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 4, 2010)

oh ok, its all good. Im sure your babies are bigger than mine u have way more light on them than i do..


----------



## hempstead (May 4, 2010)

subscribed.


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2010)

hempstead said:


> subscribed.


thank for stoppin by Hemp


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice genetics, this one should be fun to watch. ~scribed


----------



## jadeshecky (May 4, 2010)

hey you sexy bitch, lol you know that i am here for the ride.


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2010)

jadeshecky said:


> hey you sexy bitch, lol you know that i am here for the ride.


lol i was wondering when you were going to stop by. 
Now my journal is complete 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very nice genetics, this one should be fun to watch. ~scribed


Thanks Raid, hopefully i can get some wonderful buds like you got going


----------



## Chebus (May 4, 2010)

glad i found this thread, subscribed


----------



## Sub Zero (May 4, 2010)

Okay I'm sub'd, took me a day to figure that out again...


----------



## jebus2029 (May 4, 2010)

I like what you're working with. I'll be checking in on this one. Good luck.


----------



## BangWhosNxt (May 5, 2010)

Yo SICC, good luck with the grow! I'll be watching this fer sure

Question: I know you said you were at a steady 81-84F; what temp would you consider too high? I know some of this will depend on strain, but in general, what's a good temp to stay around.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 5, 2010)

ptone said:


> Actually negative air pressure is a good thing it keeps air from escaping and only leaving the tent via the carbon filter.


Sure it is, I'm aware of that. But when your 3x5' tent turns into a 1.5x3' tent just because the input fan stopped running, then it's time to turn it back on. Tents are not like cabs or closets, and even less like entire rooms.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 5, 2010)

Yo when are you gona have pictures up?

cuz I don't like reading and need BIG picture took look at, just kiddin man

I should have mine up tomorrow morning, one of them cracked today and I was waiting on the other 2 to hatch before planting

Come on man let's see some pics!!!


----------



## jr22hockey (May 5, 2010)

Sicc I was really impressed with your party cup grow although the results weren't exactly what you wanted. Good luck on this grow. +Sub'd


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 5, 2010)

What up SICC?

Got quite a gathering here, huh? Glad to see you got yourself some real power now. You will not be disappointed.

Nice little babies, by the way. Can't wait to see them flower.

Just started my perpetual... gonna be sweet!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 6, 2010)

You always grow such awesome strains...Sour Kush sounds just delightful!

Best of luck with your grow, I'll be watching with everyone else .


----------



## dadderly (May 6, 2010)

yeah sub'd after watchin that party cup grow. You obviously take a lot of pride in what you do and it shows in your lovely ladies. God luck and best wishes with this one!!


----------



## Revelations (May 6, 2010)

I was amazed at the party cup grow at that time with my skill level I could not get my plants to go more than a month in a party cup Sub's up to see what you do with this I can't wait!


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

Chebus said:


> glad i found this thread, subscribed





Sub Zero said:


> Okay I'm sub'd, took me a day to figure that out again...





jebus2029 said:


> I like what you're working with. I'll be checking in on this one. Good luck.


Thanks for Subscribing 



BangWhosNxt said:


> Yo SICC, good luck with the grow! I'll be watching this fer sure
> 
> Question: I know you said you were at a steady 81-84F; what temp would you consider too high? I know some of this will depend on strain, but in general, what's a good temp to stay around.


any where from 75-85 and you should be good.



TCurtiss said:


> Yo when are you gona have pictures up?
> 
> cuz I don't like reading and need BIG picture took look at, just kiddin man
> 
> ...


Pics are a couple pages bac, it just got lost with all the subscribers haha. 
Ima have some new ones up this weekend 



jr22hockey said:


> Sicc I was really impressed with your party cup grow although the results weren't exactly what you wanted. Good luck on this grow. +Sub'd


Thanks JR 



FoxCompany426 said:


> What up SICC?
> 
> Got quite a gathering here, huh? Glad to see you got yourself some real power now. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> ...


What up fox?
Good to have ya along, im excited for the HPS.
Im going to try and get some perpetual going as well.



Jerry Garcia said:


> You always grow such awesome strains...Sour Kush sounds just delightful!
> 
> Best of luck with your grow, I'll be watching with everyone else .


Thanks Jerry, you got some good strains going as well 



dadderly said:


> yeah sub'd after watchin that party cup grow. You obviously take a lot of pride in what you do and it shows in your lovely ladies. God luck and best wishes with this one!!





Revelations said:


> I was amazed at the party cup grow at that time with my skill level I could not get my plants to go more than a month in a party cup Sub's up to see what you do with this I can't wait!


Thanks for the comments and subscribing


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2010)

after watching that pcc,i know this has got to be good....sub'd


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 7, 2010)

Holy shit there's alot of people in here!!! Your a pro SICC keep it up. Lol can't +REP you again yet!


----------



## jadeshecky (May 7, 2010)

can't wait to see those pics this weekend.


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

Yeah i'll have pics up by Sunday, things are moving a lil slower then usual


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2010)

by sunday means monday night in Sicc Time.. its cool we'll wait..


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

Naw Homie Sunday Means Sunday....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> by sunday means monday night in Sicc Time.. its cool we'll wait..


LOL, that sounds like me too. Always by the time I post my pics ( usually after 10:00 pm pacific time) it is tomorrow in most places.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4133390]Naw Homie Sunday Means Sunday....[/QUOTE]

I guess so, i see you wasn't BS'n bout growin wit attitude, huh?


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 7, 2010)

Well when the man says Sunday you should just respect that and not say he a lazy mo fo. SICC is on his shit!


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I guess so, i see you wasn't BS'n bout growin wit attitude, huh?



well when you start tryin to call me out on my thread, then send me PM's sayiin im all hype, wtf am i supposed to say?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2010)

idk.. what are you suppose to say.
u took sumthin the wrong way.. 
i aint stressin it..


----------



## chainseeker (May 7, 2010)

Cool sicc looking forward to the new pics.


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

Yeah i guess i did, Today just isnt a good day for me...


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

im here at last, fucking stoners lolbetter late than never eh SICC? just gota waittill end of NWA b4 i post lmao


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

LOL good to have ya here Westy 
hopefully i can get some plants like yours.


----------



## gumball (May 7, 2010)

Take yeah a few good bong rips Sicc, that will help get you through the day. 

That or meditate with your plants, I'm sure that relaxes u, it does me!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2010)

everthings cool..

always remember that bullshit happens, and bullshit makes good fertilizer
^^ i might need FDitty to make that rhyme..


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

im loading The bong as we speak . . . . or type lol


----------



## d.c. beard (May 7, 2010)

Haha I get sooooo irritable now when I'm not smoking, god I smoke too much weed. If I go past 4 hours without smoking I start getting really pissy.


----------



## gumball (May 7, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Haha I get sooooo irritable now when I'm not smoking, god I smoke too much weed. If I go past 4 hours without smoking I start getting really pissy.


Do u start to act like a diva without your herb!!

(Snickers commercial) sorry if you didn't get it)

I am the same way, but it takes me a day or 2, them I'm a total ass! Thank goodness for herb!


----------



## jadeshecky (May 8, 2010)

yah, my hubby told me to NEVER run out. i guess he is trying to say that i am just a bitch without it. lol


----------



## gumball (May 8, 2010)

my wife says the same!! i have tried to be more cognisant of how i act when i am without so i am not such an ass, but its hard!! easier to just go buy a bag!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2010)

lights are like cocaine in the beginning a little seems to do it, now that i've got a few grows down i just want to keep adding more ,started with 400w then moved my 250w mh into the flower room it bumped up my total weight , so now i want to go to 1k for flowering , do i need an intervention ?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

^^^Nope! I just did the same. already lookin for more options


----------



## IAm5toned (May 8, 2010)

buwaaaahahahaha... lights are like cocaine... i like that. its true. and just like coke, there not so cool when they start to burn a hole in your wallet


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

Aight well ima just put up the pics later today, things are still moving slowly, still trying to figure it out 
I have at 24/7 light fora lil more then a week, and i started 18/6 like 4 days ago, so if things dont improve in 2 weeks i may just start over, which really sucks but i mean this shit is the slowest grow i have ever done for some reason.
I mean there not all bad, but should be alot bigger.
Feel free to laugh lol


----------



## metaltooths (May 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4137743]Feel free to laugh lol[/QUOTE]

laughs.._with_ you.
tell them bitches whats up.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

I've been trying to, idk what it is, i changed my mind if they aren't bigger ina week im germinating more beans, and just continue it in this thread.
I mean i could keep growing them, but i dont feel like wasting time on shit like that.


----------



## metaltooths (May 8, 2010)

you know more that me dude. killing them off in a week if need be sounds like a good idea.
something i shoulda done.
i stuck with one petite little thing, when i should of booted her.


----------



## jebus2029 (May 8, 2010)

So they are about 2 weeks from sprouting right? How big are they now? Mine went kinda slow the first 2 weeks and then they took off. May just be genetics. I wouldn't ditch them just yet, you never know if you might get something special. It always seems the best weed is also the worst yielder. Best of luck which ever path you decide on. BTW can you post a link to your party cup grow? I'd like to check that out. I'm about to start 4 new beans in 1qt yogurt containers, and will probably finish them in the same pots.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

Yeah almost two weeks, i guess i can give them time.
Im just impatient, and want everything to go perfect especially since i got everything i need now.


here's the link to both

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/265034-party-cup-cfl-grow.html

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/289369-3-strain-party-cup-grow.html


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2010)

i wouldnt start over...how many plants are acting slow? if more than one i would assume it is something such as environment...killing those and bringing more alive would just waste time and you will be in the same boat with the new seedlings....just have patience man it hasnt been that long. they are slow at seedling stage.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i wouldnt start over...how many plants are acting slow? if more than one i would assume it is something such as environment...killing those and bringing more alive would just waste time and you will be in the same boat with the new seedlings....just have patience man it hasnt been that long. they are slow at seedling stage.



there growing, but not at a fast rate like usual.
Ima let em go and just deal with it.
Temps are 79-84, im giving them nutrients, idk what it is.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 8, 2010)

You will figuare it out. Bet they still come out fire!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

Dont jump the gun yet,1 week. Some of my best grows were from late starters. Some not tho


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

Yeah ima see what they do, i would only toss em if i dont see any improvment, but i guess we'll see, i'll get the pics up when i water then in about an hour 1/2


----------



## IAm5toned (May 8, 2010)

i get good results keeping my temps below 75f in the seedling stage, then let it get hot once i have maturity.
i try to mimic nature... figure it usually doesnt get that hot in early spring most parts of the world u find landraces


----------



## jebus2029 (May 8, 2010)

I bet they get a good growth spurt in the next few days. Once they leave the seedling stage they will start moving right along.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2010)

nutrients at seedling stage? this early in the game, there should be enough nutrients in the soil for that....how old are they now? pics?


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I always give them nutrients, there is nothing wrong with it, if anything there under nuted and a look a off green, i uploaded a video cause i couldn't get good pic of them for yall to see how they look, its uploading in youtube as i type this


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

*Aight heres the Video, shit takes a while to upload, then it has to process 

The last plant in the vid is JHxSL, thats where my other SK, which didnt make it.
She is like a week behind the others, everyone else also took like 2-3 days to shed the seed.
Well see how things go i guess in a week or two, they have only been on 18/6 for like 4 days, i should just done that from the the start.

[youtube]1ihJVNBcA7o[/youtube]
*


----------



## Fditty00 (May 8, 2010)

ahh, ur just impatient. I think ur just used to small cups, so they look small in those big pots.


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2010)

look right on track to me..


----------



## hardroc (May 8, 2010)

2 weeks? 
Ouch, a little behind, but like everyone said, could just jump off.
What are some of the diff's you're doing from your other grows? (besides the 400 and tent)


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 8, 2010)

lookin good man, we are around the same stage


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 8, 2010)

They're so cute when they're that little...


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

hardroc said:


> 2 weeks?
> Ouch, a little behind, but like everyone said, could just jump off.
> What are some of the diff's you're doing from your other grows? (besides the 400 and tent)


nothing except this time i did 24/7 light for longer then usual and i started nutrients a lil late too.
I gues ima just have to wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 8, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> They're so cute when they're that little...


haha..i was gonna say the same thing!


----------



## B DUB (May 8, 2010)

By week three they will be takin off. I wouldnt worry. Sometimes they are slow from seed. Honestly I like to put them straight into the regular sized pots I will be using cause the taproot goes straight to the bottom right off the bat and I feel like they take off the best the more room you give them upfront.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

B DUB said:


> By week three they will be takin off. I wouldnt worry. Sometimes they are slow from seed. Honestly I like to put them straight into the regular sized pots I will be using cause the taproot goes straight to the bottom right off the bat and I feel like they take off the best the more room you give them upfront.



aight cool, i guess im just trippin haha.
Like i said im pretty impatient at times, and i like things to go smoothly.


----------



## Delux83 (May 8, 2010)

bah you think urs are small then dont look in my sig lol go to the end ones in begining got murdered....now they are like 3 inches tall and sexed lol they look like mini lil babies bout to update the pics... lost my job so couldnt buy dirt to up pot em but ones deff male (my first one btw lol) so hope the really lil one is a girl pollinate here and redo it again at a better time.. then maybe get a few grams off the other lol they really are tiny and cute lil motherfuckers


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4140076]aight cool, i guess im just trippin haha.
Like i said im pretty impatient at times, and i like things to go smoothly.[/QUOTE]

hey sicc i feel you man im feeling like they are extra extra slow for some reason...


----------



## jadeshecky (May 9, 2010)

cute little darlings. soaking up all of that sunshine.


----------



## jebus2029 (May 9, 2010)

So they are 2 weeks old? They do look a touch behind. For their age are you going by when they broke ground? You really don't need to give them any nutes at this stage. That second one looks like it has nute problems and I think it was the fourth that had some twisting on the leaves which could also be a sign of nute stress. I killed seedlings at 2-3 weeks old by feeding. Trust me the soil has enough in it for at least the first few weeks. Now I don't feed until they are about five or six nodes into their growth. I even saw a thread where a guy uses Miracle Gro organic choice and vegges for 5 weeks with no nutes. Then he uses nothing but high phosphorous bat guano for flowering. His buds were amazing and the growth was strong all through veg. I just started making compost tea, and let me tell you, that stuff is amazing. I'll brew some up using composted cow manure and bat guano. Sometimes I'll also put in fox farm nutes since I have a couple bottles of their stuff. The concentrated nutes can be tricky though. My avatar is from my very first grow. Never fed her any nutes except for sucunat. She was slow growing though. She was super short, but with sativa like leaves and flowers, so it took forever to fill my grow box. Then two weeks before flowering I cut off about 30-40% of her branches to allow for better airflow and light distribution. She took 97 days to flower and could have gone longer. Partly because I had her on a 13/11 schedule for flowering. I didn't realize this would extend the flowering stage. I also vegged her for over 2 months. I kept an even canopy by LST'ing and she had 18 or 19 main branches. Finished with over 2oz.

Sorry, got a little side tracked there. Thinking about it again though maybe you should start over, but I'd give them at least another week before I made my final decision.

Also here is a pic of my current grow at exactly 2 weeks


now here are some pics of my last grow at two weeks that was suffering from extremely cold temps and nute stress. They all eventually died.


Sorry for the hijack here. I just like being thorough in my explanations


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2010)

Yeah ima give em a week or two.
Its been 2 weeks since i planted them in the ground, took em a couple days to pop up and shed the seed. So i guess technically there a lil younger, but it dosnt matter anyways cause there still a lil behind.
I can see some better growth now then what i have been seeing this whole time, so i think they are just slow starters. I know its only been day but when i watered them this morning i noticed more growth then usual so far. 
But I always use nutrients during this stage and never had a problem, i dont think thats what it is. IMO


----------



## aeviaanah (May 9, 2010)

they are a tad behind but this can be a result of overnuting and light changes causing stress. just let em be....lay off the nutes. they are too young to add nutrients....you have them in such a big pot, they will be fed for quite some time... when u keep adding nutrients you are only making the soil beneath the roots toxic.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 9, 2010)

Ya I go a while without using nutes. I guess it really depends on strain and grower.


----------



## hardroc (May 9, 2010)

How long did you use the 24/h schedual last time/this time?
I like to use 20/4 for around 2 weeks and then to 18/6
I've heard that root growth is more active in the dark periods. Don't know if it's true but.. that's what I go buy.
Not trying to tell you what to do or anything, please don't take it that way, you obviously know how to grow.....just giving you something to think about.
I wouldn't worry about anything yet bud, too early in the game yet, just keep doing what you're doing, and soon you'll be surprising the shit outta everyone once again lol


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2010)

hardroc said:


> How long did you use the 24/h schedual last time/this time?
> I like to use 20/4 for around 2 weeks and then to 18/6
> I've heard that root growth is more active in the dark periods. Don't know if it's true but.. that's what I go buy.
> Not trying to tell you what to do or anything, please don't take it that way, you obviously know how to grow.....just giving you something to think about.
> I wouldn't worry about anything yet bud, too early in the game yet, just keep doing what you're doing, and soon you'll be surprising the shit outta everyone once again lol


Yeah i used it for like week n half almost, then went to 18/6.
I know alot of people do 24/7 with no problems, but the only reason i think that was it because thats the only thing different i have done this time around, and not giving them nutrients early on.
But i can wait now and see what happens, its good to hear words of encouragement/advice from everyone, so im no so bummed anymore lol.
We'll see tho in a week or two.


----------



## hardroc (May 9, 2010)

We'er here for ya Sicc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2010)

seedlings always make it seem like time slowed up...cant wait to see them hit that growth spurt.


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2010)

Yeah they do, the first 2 weeks are the slowest, especially on this grow haha.
I really hope they are just slow starters, and i made a fuss out of nothing.


----------



## Shorty (May 9, 2010)

We know u can handle it Sicc....Come check out the harvest pics.....


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (May 9, 2010)

cool bro !!


----------



## d.c. beard (May 9, 2010)

I bet they'd start growing pretty quick under that 400 watter, as long as it was backed-off to about 2 feet away or so and the temps are in the mid-70's...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 9, 2010)

Everybody keeps forgetting, it's a damn weed! Treat it like one, If I don't water the lawn what grows? WEEDS! 
The worse I treat my lawn, the better the weeds grow...
My .02 cents...


----------



## snadwichbag (May 9, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Everybody keeps forgetting, it's a damn weed! Treat it like one, If I don't water the lawn what grows? WEEDS!
> The worse I treat my lawn, the better the weeds grow...
> My .02 cents...


lol, i went out of town for 2 week on my last pack. i just put it the tub, turn on the water on drip, & opened the window. when i came back the plants 4x big and taller, well it grow over to the window then up it.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 9, 2010)

how early where u giving them nutes SICC?


----------



## maturesmoker (May 10, 2010)

Hi SICC, I caught the late train but I'm here now and subscribed!!!! I'll read through the first 22 pages before I post a comment though. Looks like you have seriously upgraded 

Right, lets get reading!


----------



## Copycat (May 10, 2010)

What kinda nutrients are you using for veg? and what kind are you using for flower?


----------



## d.c. beard (May 10, 2010)

snadwichbag said:


> lol, i went out of town for 2 week on my last pack. i just put it the tub, turn on the water on drip, & opened the window. when i came back the plants 4x big and taller, well it grow over to the window then up it.


I love it!


----------



## norcalikilla (May 10, 2010)

hey sicc! just read through your journal and i love the line-up. 

as for the whole stunted growth thing, i would agree with everyones opinion before i had even read them, i think the nutes were too strong too early. (after all you DID make it a point to say you were using nutes) i think you may have burnt the roots slightly. i would recomend using 20% strength of rhizotonic or some other root booster from your favorite nute line.

this is gonna be an amazing grow man i cant wait to see what happends


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> hey sicc! just read through your journal and i love the line-up.
> 
> as for the whole stunted growth thing, i would agree with everyones opinion before i had even read them, i think the nutes were too strong too early. (after all you DID make it a point to say you were using nutes) i think you may have burnt the roots slightly. i would recomend using 20% strength of rhizotonic or some other root booster from your favorite nute line.
> 
> this is gonna be an amazing grow man i cant wait to see what happends


Yeah i got some stuff for the roots, i've been using some Hygrozyme, but i got some other stuff.
There growing a lil more now, we'll just have to see, all i can really do is wait, and i can wait it out.
Thanks for the advise


----------



## B DUB (May 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4147591]Yeah i got some stuff for the roots, i've been using some Hygrozyme, but i got some other stuff.
There growing a lil more now, we'll just have to see, all i can really do is wait, and i can wait it out.
Thanks for the advise [/QUOTE]

You got updated pics?


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2010)

Lights went out at 5, i'll some new ones tomorrow for yall.


----------



## gumball (May 10, 2010)

sounds good!


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2010)

Copycat said:


> What kinda nutrients are you using for veg? and what kind are you using for flower?


Vegging im using GH Flora Gro, Micro and some Hygrozyme for the roots.

Flowering i will use GH Micro, Bloom, Hygrozyme, Kool Bloom, Sweet Grape and Hydroplex.


----------



## Old Goat (May 10, 2010)

A seed is rather like an egg. It has everthing it needs to grow the chick and hatch. But with the MJ seed, 
they can go the first 2 weeks using just the nutrient reserve that is stored in their cotyledons
when the cotyledons start to yellow slightly then that is when they are needing their first dose of food.
I'm always amazed at these or any seed really and everything that's stored in it.


----------



## jebus2029 (May 10, 2010)

Good point Goat. Never thought to use the cotyledons as a signal before but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Delux83 (May 10, 2010)

damn old people and their infinit wisdom


----------



## Copycat (May 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4147855]Vegging im using GH Flora Gro, Micro and some Hygrozyme for the roots.

Flowering i will use GH Micro, Bloom, Hygrozyme, Kool Bloom, Sweet Grape and Hydroplex.[/QUOTE]

thanks much


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 11, 2010)

Old Goat said:


> A seed is rather like an egg. It has everthing it needs to grow the chick and hatch. But with the MJ seed,
> they can go the first 2 weeks using just the nutrient reserve that is stored in their cotyledons
> when the cotyledons start to yellow slightly then that is when they are needing their first dose of food.
> I'm always amazed at these or any seed really and everything that's stored in it.


Good advice for all the new guys that fertilize like bunny rabbits.


----------



## cph (May 11, 2010)

How are they doing SICC? Hope they come around for ya soon, I'm anxious to see a couple of those strains grow out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4147591]Yeah i got some stuff for the roots, i've been using some Hygrozyme, but i got some other stuff.
There growing a lil more now, we'll just have to see, all i can really do is wait, and i can wait it out.
Thanks for the advise [/QUOTE]

hygrozyme is the shit.. i need to go get some b4 i run out.


----------



## howak47 (May 11, 2010)

Old Goat said:


> A seed is rather like an egg. It has everthing it needs to grow the chick and hatch. But with the MJ seed,
> they can go the first 2 weeks using just the nutrient reserve that is stored in their cotyledons
> when the cotyledons start to yellow slightly then that is when they are needing their first dose of food.
> I'm always amazed at these or any seed really and everything that's stored in it.


 i have never thought about it like that before thats good advise  +REP


----------



## nirvana21 (May 11, 2010)

hey r u going to top or lst? or both? which one u prefer? more yeilds?


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (May 11, 2010)

Sicc have they had any boost? Play em some music and talk to em!


----------



## Old Goat (May 11, 2010)

SICC, I hope you've relaxed a little. If the plants look OK they probably are and my guess is what you aren't seeing is goin on under the soil. SOLID root growth. When they're that small and things aren't right they'll let you know real quick.
As I said earlier the seed comes prepared to fall on bad soil so it brings it's own nutes. But if it doesn't fall on bad soil and it's nute rich that's OK too. So long as you didn't over do it don't worry. 
I've laughed a hundred times over fact that this is a weed. We find one in our garden and we pull and trough it on the compost heap. Next week we go out again and there's three more. Just can't seem to get rid of them. But here we sit with thousands like us treating it like a Queen and all it does is try to die. Ain't it just like a woman? You treat them well and they want to go and you treat like shit and ya can't git rid of em.


----------



## laserbrn (May 11, 2010)

Any update pics today SICC? Looking to see what's going on.


----------



## hydrohombre (May 13, 2010)

Old Goat said:


> SICC, I hope you've relaxed a little. If the plants look OK they probably are and my guess is what you aren't seeing is goin on under the soil. SOLID root growth. When they're that small and things aren't right they'll let you know real quick.
> As I said earlier the seed comes prepared to fall on bad soil so it brings it's own nutes. But if it doesn't fall on bad soil and it's nute rich that's OK too. So long as you didn't over do it don't worry.
> I've laughed a hundred times over fact that this is a weed. We find one in our garden and we pull and trough it on the compost heap. Next week we go out again and there's three more. Just can't seem to get rid of them. But here we sit with thousands like us treating it like a Queen and all it does is try to die. Ain't it just like a woman? You treat them well and they want to go and you treat like shit and ya can't git rid of em.


Your right about that man women will be women no matter what species.. looking good sicc


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates, Im starting over, once i receive some beans in the mail.
Im keeping the LAC and JHxSLxHJ until Sunday and see how they look by then.
Im better off with a fresh start, i'll keep yall posted.


----------



## B DUB (May 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4159093]Sorry for the lack of updates, Im starting over, once i receive some beans in the mail.
Im keeping the LAC and JHxSLxHJ until Sunday and see how they look by then.
Im better off with a fresh start, i'll keep yall posted.[/QUOTE]

Were they that bad off?


----------



## TCurtiss (May 13, 2010)

That's too bad man...

They looked ok the other day what happened?

What are you going with next???

I was thinking of trying out some of those auto flower seeds that would be an interesting one to try out, I think those seeds are starting to get a little more refined over time with the cross breeding. Someone was talking about an auto flowering Northern Lights strain that sounds like it would rock 

Have a little more patience on these little guys and give'm a chance to shine

Good luck with which ever way you go and you know we are here to help if needed


----------



## gumball (May 13, 2010)

sorry to hear that sicc...

are ya gonna at least let them sit in your grow space and see what they do while you grow your new beans? 

if you ditch 'em, can we get a some murder shots??


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2010)

B DUB said:


> Were they that bad off?


yeah man they were just stunted, basically mini cannabis plants, nothing even worth trying to save.



TCurtiss said:


> That's too bad man...
> 
> They looked ok the other day what happened?
> 
> ...


Not sure yet, i'll let yall kno when i decide



gumball said:


> sorry to hear that sicc...
> 
> are ya gonna at least let them sit in your grow space and see what they do while you grow your new beans?
> 
> if you ditch 'em, can we get a some murder shots??


the ones i kept were the best ones, but i think i have spider mites so ima probably have to kill them off as well


----------



## chainseeker (May 13, 2010)

No biggie just get some more going I don't ming a little extra time. I'm still happy bout the journal so lets do this.


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2010)

Yeah i gotta wait for some seeds and clean everything up, then i'll start again.
I'll be germinating more seeds by monday, i'll keep yall posted.
Ima just keep this journal going, no point in making a new one.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man. I hope the best for ur next attempt. You decide what ur going to order yet? And where from?


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4160041]Yeah i gotta wait for some seeds and clean everything up, then i'll start again.
I'll be germinating more seeds by monday, i'll keep yall posted.
Ima just keep this journal going, no point in making a new one.[/QUOTE]

Do you think it could have possibly been the soil or even know what it could have been? Still looking forward to the grow man I know you wont let this little bump get you down.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 13, 2010)

*Nice atleast you kept the JHxSL I hope that one makes it all the way through im interested in how it turns out.*


----------



## Da420Monkey (May 13, 2010)

sorry bro!! all i can say is tough one! well hopefully the new ones take off for you!!


----------



## metaltooths (May 13, 2010)

that sucks dude. wanted to see your tent and 400w'r.


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (May 14, 2010)

They must of felt the pressure of the spotlight... Got stage fright. Next batch go back to your roots and start em in party cups!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 14, 2010)

Aww shit! Even the Deep Purpz? Damn, (in Carlton voice) we'll get em next time slugger


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^ ahaahahahhah


----------



## howak47 (May 14, 2010)

damn sicc that suck u got t o start over!!! what bgheans are u going to get? this rocklock iam growing is goin to be the shit u should pick up some of those or some of that kings kush or violator kush


----------



## norcalikilla (May 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4147591]Yeah i got some stuff for the roots, i've been using some Hygrozyme, but i got some other stuff.
There growing a lil more now, we'll just have to see, all i can really do is wait, and i can wait it out.
Thanks for the advise [/QUOTE]

no problem bro. i have read all of your party cup grows over the past couple days including the most recent one you harvested on 4/18 and i gotta say, IM IMPRESSED. as a matter of fact im runnin down to walmart to pick up some cfls and making a cab tonight. ive just started germ'in some seeds also. theyre the void from subcool. about the cab, how did u exhaust and cool yours? carbon filter? i tried to analyze your pics to see but i couldnt find em.
b
anyway sorry to hear about the restart, ive got some bongs, bubs, wraps and vape right here next to my chair, im subbed!


----------



## Delux83 (May 14, 2010)

that violator and vanila kush both look PRIME they on the top of my list


----------



## B DUB (May 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn sicc that suck u got t o start over!!! what bgheans are u going to get? this rocklock iam growing is goin to be the shit u should pick up some of those or some of that kings kush or violator kush





Delux83 said:


> that violator and vanila kush both look PRIME they on the top of my list


My last grow was Violator Kush and I can tell you the buds on those girls are fat. I got 540 grams from 5 plants and I got a current grow of Midnight Kush and some others. We'll see on the midnight kush buy she seems even more impressive so far.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 15, 2010)

i just ordered some vanilla kush from speedy myself. cant wait to see what it does.


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> i just ordered some vanilla kush from speedy myself. cant wait to see what it does.



Me too, the Pic for the VK did look a lil weird tho lol


----------



## Fditty00 (May 15, 2010)

Awww gotta get the VIOLATORZ!!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 15, 2010)

damn everyones trying the violator kush now! cant wait for the reports


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Awww gotta get the VIOLATORZ!!!


haha i meant me too in that i wanted to see his results with the Vanilla Kush.
That Violator is some killer smoke tho


----------



## TCurtiss (May 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4165689]haha i meant me too in that i wanted to see his results with the Vanilla Kush.
That Violator is some killer smoke tho [/QUOTE]

That Vanilla sounds good, I wanted to try the LSD or Red Dragon from them

So how are things today?


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

Going good, im getting some different soil and deciding what beans I want to do.
I still got the JHxSL going, but the breeder i got it from told me its Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana
Shes doing a lil better then the other babies i had going, im thinking of taking it to my friends house who has some plants going out side. Just see what happens, I'll take a pic right now.
The ones i killed were way smaller, they had 3 pointed leaves but were basically mini plants.


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

*DAY 12

JHxSLxHJ






























*


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2010)

i love babies..i got my first pc plant going..thanks to you..i had to try it out...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 15, 2010)

Crap SICC, I'm hope I'm not too damn late!!! 

I had the same thing happen to me, and was able to salvage the grow.
I purchased 5 fem. Blueberry seeds from Dutch Passion, these beens
by the time they got here they were $20.00 each. 
Two failed to hatch, three sprouted, one damped off, one never shed the 
seed shell  I had one left, looked good and healthy though, so now I have 
a $100 seedling  
One month later I had a sickly looking *Bonzai Blueberry plant...* 
I had a hunch about this little bitch from previous grows over 30+ years. 
I've noticed that *piss poor roots = piss poor plants...*
So I popped her out of the pot and low and behold, *WHERE ARE THE ROOTS???*
Unwilling to give up on her and always willing to try new things, why not treat 
her like a clone/cutting? 
After washing off all the soil, *I found only two scrawny roots...*
So I put her in my homemade Aero/NFT cloner, weeks later I had abundant 
and vigorous root growth. 
She is now resting in a mason jar awaiting my smoke tests...    

She also gave 4 very beautiful and very healthy cuttings which are almost ready 
for 12/12. The salvaged Blueberry is the one in the lower right in the first picture.
As you can see, she got good and damn healthy, and I'm so happy I didn't give up.
*SICC if you still have your girls please give this a try, it works.*


----------



## Fditty00 (May 15, 2010)

pretty inspiring shit there Sub! Good lookin $100 plant too!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 15, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Crap SICC, I'm hope I'm not too damn late!!!
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me, and was able to salvage the grow.
> I purchased 5 fem. Blueberry seeds from Dutch Passion, these beens
> ...


This guy is growing money trees 

Where do you get your seeds?? 

Do you have any that grow quarters??

We should start a thread with these pics and see if the noob's fall for it  

Nice looking Sub


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Crap SICC, I'm hope I'm not too damn late!!!
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me, and was able to salvage the grow.
> I purchased 5 fem. Blueberry seeds from Dutch Passion, these beens
> ...



naw they were a lost cause, Trust me i would have taken them to the end, thats why i kept that JHxSLxHJ. I just posted pics a page bac.
i was actually thinking of re potting them, but didnt want to stress them, and im kinda on a time line as well.


----------



## MrBuds.com (May 15, 2010)

I have purchased lights from HTG SUPPLY they have great quality lighting products at good prices...I especially liked a high output fluorescent lights for a bother station for $89 bucks each set...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 15, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> This guy is growing money trees
> 
> Where do you get your seeds??
> 
> ...


Sorry, just silver dimes...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> pretty inspiring shit there Sub! Good lookin $100 plant too!


 Thanks Fditty00,

Now that I have 4 cuttings, the price has come back down to $20...


----------



## IAm5toned (May 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4165342]Me too, the Pic for the VK did look a lil weird tho lol[/QUOTE]

it did! like a deep fried turd on a stick, lol.... but it did place in the cup, and got good reviews, so im game. i like the exotic stuff, i am becoming a pot snob buwaaahahaha


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> it did! like a deep fried turd on a stick, lol.... but it did place in the cup, and got good reviews, so im game. i like the exotic stuff, i am becoming a pot snob buwaaahahaha



LOL that so funny me and my homie were saying it looked like some one shit it out 
It did win a cup, so it has to be good, let me when when you start em up.


----------



## B DUB (May 16, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> That Vanilla sounds good, I wanted to try the LSD or Red Dragon from them
> 
> So how are things today?





SICC";4165689]haha i meant me too in that i wanted to see his results with the Vanilla Kush.
That Violator is some killer smoke tho :weed:[/QUOTE]
[quote="HookedOnChronic said:


> damn everyones trying the violator kush now! cant wait for the reports


Check out my last grow of my Violator Kush. I still have 2 full plants left from over two months ago now and it is some killer smoke. Although my midnight kush from this round seems like it is the fastest growing plant i've seen. I'm hoping it produces in flower like the VK did though.


----------



## jadeshecky (May 16, 2010)

sorry to hear about your babies man, but your new beans i am sure will make you proud.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 16, 2010)

sicc, so whats the plan as of now?



Sub Zero said:


> Crap SICC, I'm hope I'm not too damn late!!!
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me, and was able to salvage the grow.
> I purchased 5 fem. Blueberry seeds from Dutch Passion, these beens
> ...


this is a true from rags to riches story...good to hear things worked out. that is quite risky but you pulled it off!


----------



## IAm5toned (May 16, 2010)

they'll be started in 4 weeks, 3 if all goes well with what im currently germinating.
plus, my gf hates the taste of vanilla, so mebbe this will keep her greedy little fingers out of the jars


----------



## B DUB (May 16, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> That Vanilla sounds good, I wanted to try the LSD or Red Dragon from them
> 
> So how are things today?





SICC";4165689]haha i meant me too in that i wanted to see his results with the Vanilla Kush.
That Violator is some killer smoke tho :weed:[/QUOTE]
[quote="IAm5toned said:


> they'll be started in 4 weeks, 3 if all goes well with what im currently germinating.
> plus, my gf hates the taste of vanilla, so mebbe this will keep her greedy little fingers out of the jars


If she is anything like my wife I doubt it. There is nothing you could do to the MJ to keep her paws off it. I think I need to start growing schwag and maybe that would help but in the end it hurts me to. Decisions decisions.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 16, 2010)

grow a strain like super silver haze....decent weed but you willl have so much you wont know what to do with it alll....feed it to the ol lady. hide the good stuff.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> grow a strain like super silver haze....decent weed but you willl have so much you wont know what to do with it alll....feed it to the ol lady. hide the good stuff.


good ass recommendation. SSH and Nevilles haze are the only two sativas i wanna grow again.. talk a bout "giggle bud" SSH was it.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 18, 2010)

wad up sicc ... i see you finally got a 400 watter?? bout time nigga lol... keep it going .. Vanilla Kush grow coming soon (600 watts)


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> wad up sicc ... i see you finally got a 400 watter?? bout time nigga lol... keep it going .. Vanilla Kush grow coming soon (600 watts)



haha yeah i finally cop'd one, keep me posted on the journal homie


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2010)

*Aight So I just placed the new beans in the paper towels

Gonna be doing

x1 Northern Lights (Fem)
x2 Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana
x2 Hijack Crosses
x2 Deep Purple 
x3 Medical Bagseed

My plan is to do 8 plants, the Deep Purple seeds are my last two, and there really tiny so i decided to toss em in there and see what happens.
I still have that JHxSLxHJ plant going, the only one that was worth keeping so i will keep her with the new seedlings once they pop and are planted.*


----------



## ironlings (May 18, 2010)

very nice selection i have 3xeasy ryders 1 purplr jem 1 white widow and 1 bagseed


----------



## ironlings (May 18, 2010)

my next line up is sour cream sharkbreath rocklock and g13 raw diesel


----------



## Sub Zero (May 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4178502]

x1 Northern Lights (Fem)
x2 Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana
x2 Hijack Crosses
x2 Deep Purple 
x3 Medical Bagseed
[/QUOTE]

 SWEET CHOICES DUDE


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 18, 2010)

Ya *SICC* I'm liking the lineup!


----------



## Sub Zero (May 18, 2010)

ironlings said:


> my next line up is sour cream sharkbreath rocklock and g13 raw diesel


I'm growing Sharksbreath and Rocklock + others...
The Rocklock turned out to be a boy... damn! 
I am collecting pollen for the future...
The Sharksbreath has some wicked looking fan leaves... never seen anything like it before...


----------



## chainseeker (May 18, 2010)

I'd sure like to c a pic of those wicked looking fan's on the sharksbreath


----------



## TCurtiss (May 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4178502]*Aight So I just placed the new beans in the paper towels

Gonna be doing

x1 Northern Lights (Fem)
x2 Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana
x2 Hijack Crosses
x2 Deep Purple 
x3 Medical Bagseed

My plan is to do 8 plants, the Deep Purple seeds are my last two, and there really tiny so i decided to toss em in there and see what happens.
I still have that JHxSLxHJ plant going, the only one that was worth keeping so i will keep her with the new seedlings once they pop and are planted.*[/QUOTE]

I have nothing but good things to say about NL a friend of mine used to grow it, super strong and tasted like candy. One night I got soo ripped I had to hang out in his backyard for a while before heading home -I was too stoned to drive   and that takes a lot or some heavy duty bud.

I will be watching so let's get this party started

My bean from TGA were kind of tiny but I went 3 for 3 and germinated all of them, they are from TGA correct?

Good luck and we are all watching but no pressure 

T


----------



## Sub Zero (May 18, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I'd sure like to c a pic of those wicked looking fan's on the sharksbreath


 If SICC doesn't mind I'll post a picture of a Sharksbreath fan leaf...


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about NL a friend of mine used to grow it, super strong and tasted like candy. One night I got soo ripped I had to hang out in his backyard for a while before heading home -I was too stoned to drive   and that takes a lot or some heavy duty bud.
> 
> I will be watching so let's get this party started
> 
> ...


Yeah there from TGA, good to kno you had some tiny ones as well, its kinda of weird actually haha but as long as they sprout fine.



Sub Zero said:


> If SICC doesn't mind I'll post a picture of a Sharksbreath fan leaf...


please, post them


----------



## Sub Zero (May 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4179048]
please, post them [/QUOTE]

DAMN! now I have to get of my ass and work, sh-t!
Oh wait... it's lights out at 6:00pm in the flower room... cool I can keep 
I will and love to share every chance I can get... it's the proud Daddy in me... 
I would compare a Sharksbreath leaf to a saw blade, some saws have very fine teeth
for fine finish work, sharksbreath is a RIP SAW BLADE!


----------



## jebus2029 (May 18, 2010)

Following this one.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 18, 2010)

You wont be disappointed following SICC...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 19, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I'd sure like to c a pic of those wicked looking fan's on the sharksbreath


Here you go...


----------



## chainseeker (May 19, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 944418 View attachment 944421 View attachment 944428 View attachment 944429


Wow thanks bro! I can't wait to germ my SB now. I need more room and lights and fan's and SICC'S skills.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2010)

damn i love the look of the blue hash leaves


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 19, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Wow thanks bro! I can't wait to germ my SB now. I need more room and lights and fan's and SICC'S skills.


Everyone could use SICC's skills


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2010)

i'm cool wit my own skillz.. i could use some of that bubba he's smokin on daily..


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the Pressure yall haha 

I wish you could have some of this bubba too


----------



## Sub Zero (May 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn i love the look of the blue hash leaves


You should see that bitch... she is a producer!!!


----------



## SikSol (May 19, 2010)

Sup SICC, been away for awhile stuff came up lol..... be following this grow man be sure to check out my 400w grow in my sig!


----------



## metaltooths (May 19, 2010)

hey SICC that *JHxSLxHJ *plant has been going a few weeks now, right?
throw some pics of it up dude.


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2010)

metaltooths said:


> hey SICC that *JHxSLxHJ *plant has been going a few weeks now, right?
> throw some pics of it up dude.


Yeah it was the mark of 2 weeks yesterday, i'll put up a Pic tomorrow.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 19, 2010)

SICC are you going to the Xgames this year?


----------



## "SICC" (May 20, 2010)

*A lil update on the seeds germinating. It's been 2 days now, all have popped except for the the two Hijacks, and 2 of the MBS.
I will be planting them tomorrow in party cups, keep them in there for probably 3 weeks or something, then transplant to a gallon container and veg for another 3-4 weeks, top them, veg em out for another week or 2 then toss them into flowering under the 400 watt HPS



DAY 16

JHxSLxHJ

She looks ok, still a lil behind but shes growing so im going to keep her as long as i can.





























*


----------



## Delux83 (May 20, 2010)

And where off again


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (May 20, 2010)

Nice man, A bit behind but she'l be sweet.


----------



## gumball (May 20, 2010)

just remember, the turtle did when the race...


----------



## Copycat (May 20, 2010)

nice. how many plants you got going now?


----------



## TCurtiss (May 20, 2010)

She looks great


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (May 20, 2010)

CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Nice man, A bit behind but she'l be sweet.


Behind what? Just let the babies grow looking on time!kiss-assnaw not kissing ass just encourgement


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 21, 2010)

*Cute lil JH.... lol*


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2010)

*Mini Update


Last night when the lights when on around 11 pm, i planted the NL, and both JHxSLxHJ's.
Both Deep Purples popped as well, but i gave them to a friend who will be growing those at his house.
the Hijacks didn't pop, i put 2 more to germinate into paper towels earlier this morning.
Had one M**BS pop, thought it would be time to plant this morning but since it cracked it really hasn't done much. So i planted it into the soil just to see what happens. I put 3 more MBS seeds to germ, my last three so hopefully i will get one of them to pop.
Im going to be receiving some Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights crosses and some Hollands Hope. I'll probably try and germinate some of those when i get them.*


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

that scxnl sounds like it might be some good smoke.
keep up the good work.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 21, 2010)

are you mad sicc?


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2010)

lol mad?
what do you mean


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 21, 2010)

Mad skills!!!


----------



## d.c. beard (May 21, 2010)

Tell em why you mad son, tell em why you mad! lol Madd Rapper skit from back in da day.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 21, 2010)

I think he means like a mad scientist lmao, takin on all them strains. Na man SICC is no where near mad. Fox company said it plain and simple... MAD SKILLS!!!! *SICC* is just *SICC*.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 21, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Tell em why you mad son, tell em why you mad! lol Madd Rapper skit from back in da day.


hahahaha who the fuck is you

made me listen to the song


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2010)

*Another update*

*The seedlings are doing good, both JHxSLxHJ's popped and cracked the seed, but for some reason the NL is having some trouble, i think it may take her a couple days to shed the seed.
I got the SCxNL's yesterday, and some Hollands Hope so im going to be germinating those today, i need to get some paper towels. Im having trouble getting the Hijacks to germinate for some reason, and only one out of the 4 MBS seeds i had left cracked so i'll probably plant that one later tonight.*


----------



## Sub Zero (May 23, 2010)

Good morning SICC

I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one gardening this cool wet morning!
Good luck with those beans...


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 23, 2010)

Nice man..I would so though. You should plant them right into the soil and see how this works. What soil are you using?


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Good morning SICC
> 
> I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one gardening this cool wet morning!
> Good luck with those beans...


Thanks man, its nice and cloudy here, i hope it rains, nothing like getting toasted on a cold and cloudy day 



PBFseedco. said:


> Nice man..I would so though. You should plant them right into the soil and see how this works. What soil are you using?


Im using MG Moisture Control mixed with some Potting soil and Perlite. I gonna do the paper towel, I've never tried the seed strait into the soil thing, so im kinda nervous to try it haha.
Maybe i can do one as a test run and use the paper towel method for the rest


----------



## aeviaanah (May 23, 2010)

whats up yo....glad to hear you got some more commin up!


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2010)

yeah things are going smoothly, i just need more beans to actually germinate.
This Hijack is giving me troubles, i dont think ima get any of them to pop, the guy i got em from did they they'd be hard. But it didnt matter to me all i want is get one of them to so i can use it. Whether its male or female.
Then my last MBS's i only got one to getminate, never had that happen.
Well two of them did, one didnt do much after popping and the other one im getting ready to plant tomorrow.
now ima Germinate these SCxNL and Holland's Hopes, which im sure will pop. I just want more strains so i can choose what i what to cross with then start working with that strain.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4198420]yeah things are going smoothly, i just need more beans to actually germinate.
This Hijack is giving me troubles, i dont think ima get any of them to pop, the guy i got em from did they they'd be hard. But it didnt matter to me all i want is get one of them to so i can use it. Whether its male or female.
Then my last MBS's i only got one to getminate, never had that happen.
Well two of them did, one didnt do much after popping and the other one im getting ready to plant tomorrow.
now ima Germinate these SCxNL and Holland's Hopes, which im sure will pop. I just want more strains so i can choose what i what to cross with then start working with that strain.[/QUOTE]

The only thing I do not like about starting with seeds is it adds another 50 days or so to your grow between seeds to finding out what sex it is after taking clipping if you do at all, but you do know what you are getting


----------



## gumball (May 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4198420]yeah things are going smoothly, i just need more beans to actually germinate.
This Hijack is giving me troubles, i dont think ima get any of them to pop, the guy i got em from did they they'd be hard. But it didnt matter to me all i want is get one of them to so i can use it. Whether its male or female.
Then my last MBS's i only got one to getminate, never had that happen.
Well two of them did, one didnt do much after popping and the other one im getting ready to plant tomorrow.
now ima Germinate these SCxNL and Holland's Hopes, which im sure will pop. I just want more strains so i can choose what i what to cross with then start working with that strain.[/QUOTE]

maybe you can just try to put one of the hijack seeds in soil to germ/sprout instead of trying to germinate it. i been pplaying hell getting a seed to germ, so i took one and just put it in soil on Monday, and it spouted on Friday!! I was stoked.


----------



## The Snowman (May 23, 2010)

gumball said:


> maybe you can just try to put one of the hijack seeds in soil to germ/sprout instead of trying to germinate it. i been pplaying hell getting a seed to germ, so i took one and just put it in soil on Monday, and it spouted on Friday!! I was stoked.


i've never had any luck with just planting them, idk why either, they just never pop for me :/


----------



## gumball (May 23, 2010)

actually last spring i planted 2 outside for the hell of it. both of them sprouted, thats luck! one got debris dumped on it, it was illegal dumping, and probably illegal growing also!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2010)

from my experience in just putting them in soil is to keep the soil under a dome or keep it covered somehow. cuz the top layer of dirt usually gets dry too quick for the seed to get soft enought for the "embryo" to push out


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> from my experience in just putting them in soil is to keep the soil under a dome or keep it covered somehow. cuz the top layer of dirt usually gets dry too quick for the seed to get soft enought for the "embryo" to push out


smart man^^^^^^,i allways put in soil,cover with plastic wrap,3 day later i have babies,
you should give it a try sicc,it'll work for ya,one less step.


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> from my experience in just putting them in soil is to keep the soil under a dome or keep it covered somehow. cuz the top layer of dirt usually gets dry too quick for the seed to get soft enought for the "embryo" to push out


Ya I put saran wrap with a rubber band over the top.


----------



## gumball (May 23, 2010)

yeah, thats what I did. i use folgers containers, so i took the lid and cut a circle out just small enough so the lid was still semi-rigid. then i sprayed saran wrap, laid on top, and popped on the lid! worked pretty good actually.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 23, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> The only thing I do not like about starting with seeds is it adds another 50 days or so to your grow between seeds to finding out what sex it is after taking clipping if you do at all, but you do know what you are getting


 That's why I buy Feminized seeds, preflowers seem to show up early...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 23, 2010)

Hey SICC

I'm sorry I just jumped on your thread, no disrespect meant.
Just trying to be helpful...


----------



## 619SixFour (May 25, 2010)

Sup Sicc! I see your hard at work as usual.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 25, 2010)

wad up sicc ... started my grow journal ... link is in my sig box... Vanilla Kush


----------



## "SICC" (May 25, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> Sup Sicc! I see your hard at work as usual.


Anotha Day anotha Dolla 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> wad up sicc ... started my grow journal ... link is in my sig box... Vanilla Kush


fa sho homie, ima stop by


----------



## TCurtiss (May 25, 2010)

Hey SICC if you are going up to the expo in SF I will be bringing some of that Lemon Skunk along you are more than welcome to try it out


----------



## norcalikilla (May 26, 2010)

what expo in sf? im hella close i might be there as well


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

Tough break on the seedlings...and now germ troubles damn... gotta say I love havin mothers. Still around to see the show, hope they work out better for you this time man.


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2010)

Yeah things are going good, im just waiting on my seeds really, the two JHxSLxHJ seedlings are doing great, i'll put up pics of them later today.
The NL i got from my homie who ordered them turned out to be a tri leaf plant lol.
Took her like 3 days to crack which was yesterday and she opened up with 3 leaves, i haven't ran into that before and it looks weird of fuc haha.
I planted a MBS seed not last night, but the night before, shes outa the soil about to shed the seed.
The SCxNL are still germinating, along with the Hollands hope so my plants will be some time apart now but its all good, as long as i get the plants going, and this soil i got now is great.
Then im supposed to be getting more Hijacks from a different grower this time, which he said he has a better germ rate with.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2010)

is it the same as fdd's hijack?
and i heard triploid seedlings yield more because of the extra nodes, u should look forward to breeding that trait in.


----------



## gumball (May 26, 2010)

Sounds cool sicc, glad to hear things are picking up for ya, can't wait for a pic update!


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it the same as fdd's hijack?
> and i heard triploid seedlings yield more because of the extra nodes, u should look forward to breeding that trait in.


Yeah the first grower got em from FDD, grew em out then they got pollinated. Those were the ones i didnt get to germinate.
and the ones im getting now from a grower who used to post here but shit hit the fan is hooking me up with the strait up Hijack, F3's i believe.
I'll have to see that the triploid one does, the 3 leaves dont looks normal, kinda weird lookin but we'll see. Its a fem seed so im keep her going as long as i can.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2010)

better clone the shit out of her!


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2010)

Hell yeah man, i just hope she actually turns out good, but its only been a day since she shed the seed.
I just got an email from the grower hooking me up with the Hijacks and hes Sending me some NY Skunk as well.


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2010)

*Day 4 (pics a lil blurry)

Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana















































**


*


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4211770]*Day 4 (pics a lil blurry)

Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana















































**


*[/QUOTE]

Damn sicc .. we are starting our grows kinda at the same time... mines will be spourting soon .. i wanna do a Jack herer of some type in memory of Jack.. looking good


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (May 26, 2010)

Can we sneak a peek at your tripliod man?



SLB


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Damn sicc .. we are starting our grows kinda at the same time... mines will be spourting soon .. i wanna do a Jack herer of some type in memory of Jack.. looking good


Thanks man,i noticed that good, i sitll got seeds coming in the mail and some germinating so im sure we'll end up plating around the same time.



SmokesLikeBob said:


> Can we sneak a peek at your tripliod man?
> 
> 
> 
> SLB


yeah i'll take a pic tomorrow, i was gonna today but the leaves are really small and was hard to get a good shot


----------



## gumball (May 26, 2010)

looking good sicc, looking right at home with some party cups!!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2010)

gumball said:


> looking good sicc, looking right at home with some party cups!!!


haha yeah i decided to start them in the cups, then go to the gallon pots.
These one are doing so much better, it sucks to think i would of been like 3 weeks in with some good plants if i didnt go cheap and get the organic soil lol


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 27, 2010)

Nice we have plants that are like days apart lol. Little baby's looking just about exact same size as my as well. +REP MAN!


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4212424]haha yeah i decided to start them in the cups, then go to the gallon pots.
These one are doing so much better, it sucks to think i would of been like 3 weeks in with some good plants if i didnt go cheap and get the organic soil lol[/QUOTE]

yeah, its weird it worked like that with the small cups. but its good for us all to see, so you must take extra measures when starting right in big soil


----------



## Someguy15 (May 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4212424]haha yeah i decided to start them in the cups, then go to the gallon pots.
These one are doing so much better, it sucks to think i would of been like 3 weeks in with some good plants if i didnt go cheap and get the organic soil lol[/QUOTE]
So it's better to start with a small container and transplant? Maybe it has to do with the tap root hitting the bottom? I've never had issues going strait to large containers with hydro, but guess soil is a diff world. Just ask because I'm doing 4 clones in soil here in a couple weeks, thanks for the info SICC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> So it's better to start with a small container and transplant? Maybe it has to do with the tap root hitting the bottom? I've never had issues going strait to large containers with hydro, but guess soil is a diff world. Just ask because I'm doing 4 clones in soil here in a couple weeks, thanks for the info SICC


i pretty much feel like its better to start in cups, letting the roots wrap around the bottom before you transplant so the roots will have more mass=more uptake. cuz roots like to grow down but after a cup transplant into somethin bigger they are going to go in different directions. plus it seems like after you transplant you see some real nice growth action goin on


----------



## "SICC" (May 27, 2010)

*Mini Update

I planted two Hollands Hope this morning, the SCxNL popped as well, but they should be planted by tonight, if not by tomorrow.
Forgot to take a pic of the Triploid NL, i'll get that up tomorrow.
The JHxSLxHJ's are doing great, i'll add pics of them again as well.*


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4216632]*Mini Update

I planted two Hollands Hope this morning, the SCxNL popped as well, but they should be planted by tonight, if not by tomorrow.
Forgot to take a pic of the Triploid NL, i'll get that up tomorrow.
The JHxSLxHJ's are doing great, i'll add pics of them again as well.*[/QUOTE]

Clone me baby...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 27, 2010)

My 2¢ SICC

Don't put to many plants under your lamp bro.
Unless you have a light mover, then it's all good...

Dude! I'm not stupid, just medicated! And most likely, way off subject...


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 28, 2010)

Nice man!!! I'm looking forward to the new seedlings!!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

*Aight, Time For Another Update


Things are going way smoother then my first start, the Jack HerrerxShorelinexHerijuana's are doing great, growing really fast now. I got some pics of the Fem Northern Lights, ended up being a Triploid as stated, we'll see what this freak does lol.
I planted those Hollands Hope's yesterday, and today both of them shed the seed, so thats good. Now im just waiting for them to open up and start growing. The Medical Bagseed i planted not too long ago shed the seed, with my help but i ripped on the first leaves on accident, im probably gonna just toss her and use that spot for another seed, im still waiting on the new Hijacks, and im waiting also waiting on the NY Skunk to arrive with them.
I planted the Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights today, 2/3 popped, im really lookin forward to these, SC is one of my all time favs.





JHxSLxHJ Day 6






































**Triploid NL




















**HH's (popped and planted yesterday)







SCxNL's







Then i also received a Her Iron, Highly Recommended for all smokers 

http://herbiron.com/users/awp.php?ln=110168&p=intro

**




*


----------



## bluesdad (May 28, 2010)

good luck Sicc ive learned alot from reading all your threads .you have def turned my growing game up a notch .thanks for tha help i needed it ,now i can medicate with killer genetics without being afraid of killing off my plants or having to buy overpriced shit weed.keep up the good work bro!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 28, 2010)

So you are liking the Iron?

Here is a little inspiration for the day

This is what we are after

Enjoy T


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

im LOVING the Iron 
Best thing i have got in a while, now all i need is a new bong and im set, but even pipe loads or a hit outa the gravity bong tastes so damn good.
I've been smoking this headband for some time now and i havnt got the taste like i did with the Iron, its a really clean and smooth hit, almost like using a magnifying glass to light your meds on a hot sunny day.
I showed a good friend of mine it and he brought over some Bubba Kush, sooo tasty 
Im never gonna use a lighter again!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4219948]im LOVING the Iron 
Best thing i have got in a while, now all i need is a new bong and im set, but even pipe loads or a hit outa the gravity bong tastes so damn good.
I've been smoking this headband for some time now and i havnt got the taste like i did the the Iron, its a really clean and smooth hit, almost like using a magnifying glass to light your meds on a hot sunny day.
My I showed a good friend of mine it and he brought over some Bubba Kush, sooo tasty 
Im never gonna use a lighter again![/QUOTE]

Thanks that is great to hear, I am going to look into one very soon

Great info thank you


----------



## d.c. beard (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations, you've got a mutant!

So how much did you pay for the iron? I've been eyeing that for a while now and if it's that good then I need to get one!


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

Its 70 bucks, mine got shipped in 2 days. I gotta say im kinda obsessed with it now haha.
Just plug it in, hold the on button, wait about 8 seconds and enjoy, been smokin outa the pipe and its great.
like i said the best way i can describe it is, its like taking solar hits, ima bout to load another bowl, it just makes me wane to smoke for an excuse to use it.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4220213]Its 70 bucks, mine got shipped in 2 days. I gotta say im kinda obsessed with it now haha.
Just plug it in, hold the on button, wait about 8 seconds and enjoy, been smokin outa the pipe and its great.
like i said the best way i can describe it is, its like taking solar hits, ima bout to load another bowl, it just makes me wane to smoke for an excuse to use it.[/QUOTE]

That sounds like a sale pitch to me!!!

Just kidding it sounds lovey, I will be getting one this week


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4220213]Its 70 bucks, mine got shipped in 2 days. I gotta say im kinda obsessed with it now haha.
Just plug it in, hold the on button, wait about 8 seconds and enjoy, been smokin outa the pipe and its great.
like i said the best way i can describe it is, its like taking solar hits, ima bout to load another bowl, it just makes me wane to smoke for an excuse to use it.[/QUOTE]


wish i had that right now so i can light up my strawberry cough... lol oh and nice plants sick they look good keep it up


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> That sounds like a sale pitch to me!!!
> 
> Just kidding it sounds lovey, I will be getting one this week


LOL 

Just giving my honest opinion, im in love with the damn thing, its just like getting a new bong or something, always exciting when you get you use it 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> wish i had that right now so i can light up my strawberry cough... lol oh and nice plants sick they look good keep it up



Shit i wish i had some SC to smoke on 
how your seedlings coming along homie?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4220234]LOL 

Just giving my honest opinion, im in love with the damn thing, its just like getting a new bong or something, always exciting when you get you use it 




Shit i wish i had some SC to smoke on 
how your seedlings coming along homie?[/QUOTE]

i posted a update on my shit .. come down and check it out need a few opinions on a lil subject


----------



## Delux83 (May 28, 2010)

babies look nice, so the herb iron makes you want to smoke more huh might not be good for me lol im trying to find ways to smoke less lol


----------



## jadeshecky (May 29, 2010)

the kids are looking real good hun. that tripple thing looks trippy and can't wait to see what it does. that iron is da shiznet. i want one. lol


----------



## Mr.Natural (May 29, 2010)

Wow, how about one more hangin out........I thought I'd say good morning...........that iron is very cool.........


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2010)

lookin good man!


----------



## Delux83 (May 29, 2010)

everyone please please stop sharing all this cool stuff to me cuz then i have to buy it and i really need to stop spendig money on pot stuff lol


----------



## Someguy15 (May 29, 2010)

delux83 said:


> i really need to stop spendig money on pot stuff lol


impossible!


----------



## Delux83 (May 29, 2010)

I know right here is my next toy b4 the herb iron /sigh it will never stop
*[youtube]N-OkYNIO3_8[/youtube]


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Competition is more fun, grow generals are like watching paint dry... LOL and yet who's laughing?
How about another Solo party cup comp.? But using the 9oz size, should be a little harder?
More interaction, more posts, more banter.
Can you tell I'm board LOL!!!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;hDwt_qNwXQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDwt_qNwXQo[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL that was so funny, that thing wreked both of those kids haha


Im gonna update tomorrow, i have had alot going on lately, currently got 15 seedlings going in party cups, gonna pick the best 8 to breed with, so i should get some good males and hopefully more females.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 2, 2010)

lol its a gravity bong with out the water great idea lol


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 2, 2010)

*Hows the JHxSL??? YOU STILL GOT IT??!! *


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 2, 2010)

thats exactly what a 'lung' is, my version is u hold the top, pull the bottom


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> thats exactly what a 'lung' is, my version is u hold the top, pull the bottom


Old school is the gallon container with the bottom cut out and a bowl on the top


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 2, 2010)

haha we used those 5 gallon water jugs with a foil bowl on top in the swiming pool when i was a kid lol but i grew up in oklahoma where you can get an O for $40 of some brick weed so we could get stupid like that.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 2, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Old school is the gallon container with the bottom cut out and a bowl on the top


 Or leave the bottom on, poke a hole in it, cover and fill with water. Open the plug and light the bowl. Reverse gravity bong.  so many ways to accomplish the same thing


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4238051]LOL that was so funny, that thing wreked both of those kids haha


Im gonna update tomorrow, i have had alot going on lately, currently got 15 seedlings going in party cups, gonna pick the best 8 to breed with, so i should get some good males and hopefully more females.[/QUOTE]

Nice SICC! 15!! So , you growing these guys party cup style? And how many strains you working with now?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> Nice SICC! 15!! So , you growing these guys party cup style? And how many strains you working with now?


Im just starting them int he cups, gonan keep 8, then the left overs will go over for some outdoor at a friends house.

Right now i have 17 actually, i guess i miss counted lol

x5 Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana (my two originals, getting really big, and two new seedlings i just planted then that one i saved from my first time starting up for this grow)
x2 Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights
x1 Northern Lights Fem (Triploid)
x4 Hollands Hope's
x1 Medical Bagseed
x1 Space Queen
x1 Super Skunk
x2 Jack The RipperxMedical Bagseed

Then my friends is bringing over 2 more NL Fems over to plant, those two and the SQ and SS are just starting here for a week or so then are going outside.
Im also still supposed to receive some more Hijacks and NY Skunk from a grower i know.


----------



## LemonKush (Jun 2, 2010)

That gravity bong video was awesome! Used to also do waterless when we we're able to use water. Cut the bottom of a gallon or larger jug off and recreate the bottom cut off piece with a plastic grocery bag. Duct tape it on, push it up inside the gallon jug then light the bowl made out of the bottles cap. Pull the bag out slowly until fully extended. Here's the best Youtube video I can find. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQdbMD61qxY


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn dude! lol That's whats good!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 3, 2010)

yea what lemon just posted is what im talking about,

also whoever said put a bowl on a 2L, poke a hole in the bottom and fill with water, when the water drains it pulls the smoke through when u light ur ganj
we call em waterfalls hahah

and whoever said cut the bottom of a 2L off then put it in water up to the cap/bowl, then pull it up, the water also works as suction for a ranchy huge hit, but smooth cause u used water the colder the better, those are called buckets/pales around here cause u usually stick the 2L in a bucket or pale of water


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 3, 2010)

2L are cool 3L are better.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 3, 2010)

if u wanna kill your lungs hahahah, mine are getting more and more shot by the day


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2010)

*Aight, BIG update time.*




*Everything is going smoothly, i have 17 seedlings are various ages going right now.
My plan is yo grow them all out to about 2-3 weeks, then im going to pick the best 8 to breed with. After that the rest will go to a friends house for some outdoor, and i may just keep one or two in cups and let them finish that way.
After i get my 8 plants i will veg em out for another 3-4 weeks, top them, clones those tops, let em recover them toss em under the 400 watter.


Group Shot







JHxSLxHJ's













Day 12







Original JHxSLxHJ from my first start, i think shes like 3 weeks or something, got stunted, shes going outside soon.













Day 2







SCxNL Day 4













HH's







Day 5, Keeping the bigger one, that weird lookin out if gonna get trashed probably







Day 2







MBS Day 4(top left), NL Fem Triploid Day 12, got stunted(top right), JTRxMBS Day 2(bottom 2)







MBS and NL







JTRxMBS







Space Queen and Super Skunk







Then I got my NY Skunk and Hijack, i got one of each germinating now.





*


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shit, being able to choose the best ones will improve your round for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2010)

you killed your sk??? lol wtf?? i gave you those for nothing huh


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Good shit, being able to choose the best ones will improve your round for sure.


Yeah thats what i was thinking



theexpress said:


> you killed your sk??? lol wtf?? i gave you those for nothing huh


It was stunted, it was the only bean that germinated from the ones i had left, i mean it wasnt really for nothing, my original one went hermie, then only one after that germinated lol, i tried


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you killed your sk??? lol wtf?? i gave you those for nothing huh


[QUOTE="SICC";4241588]Yeah thats what i was thinking



It was stunted, it was the only bean that germinated from the ones i had left, i mean it wasnt really for nothing, my original one went hermie, then only one after that germinated lol, i tried[/QUOTE]

you threw away the most potent strain you have cuzz you thought it was stunted..............?


----------



## B DUB (Jun 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you threw away the most potent strain you have cuzz you thought it was stunted..............?


What is SK? SO I know for future use.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you threw away the most potent strain you have cuzz you thought it was stunted..............?



thought it was stunted? i knew it was stunted.. i wouldn't just toss it for nothing lol



dub sk is Sour Kush


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jun 3, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you threw away the most potent strain you have cuzz you thought it was stunted..............?


SICC wouldnt have tossed if he didnt have to man, Your running some dank strains as it is.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4242004]thought it was stunted? i knew it was stunted.. i wouldn't just toss it for nothing lol



dub sk is Sour Kush[/QUOTE] shoulda threw it outside...... its all good to bad you didnt get to smoke any sk


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2010)

I got bomb strains so i aint trippin


----------



## jebus2029 (Jun 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4242602]I got bomb stains so i aint trippin[/QUOTE]

Better go change your shorts


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL 

had to edit that one hahahahahaha


----------



## norcalikilla (Jun 3, 2010)

what up sicc! reading your grows has given me the means i need to start growing, so i thank you immensely for that. one thing i am doing is your party cup with cfls. i have 100% organic potting soil and 100% organic fert mixed up in a 1:3 ratio and im wondering what you would suggest for nutes or do u think i can manage chronic ass nugs without nutes at all? much appriciated bud
nCk


----------



## theexpress (Jun 4, 2010)

B DUB said:


> What is SK? SO I know for future use.


pre 08 bubba kush female crossed to a east coast sour diesel male... inbred to perfection... and at one point was exclusive, but now there are many imatations...........aint nothing like the real than baby...........


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 4, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> what up sicc! reading your grows has given me the means i need to start growing, so i thank you immensely for that. one thing i am doing is your party cup with cfls. i have 100% organic potting soil and 100% organic fert mixed up in a 1:3 ratio and im wondering what you would suggest for nutes or do u think i can manage chronic ass nugs without nutes at all? much appriciated bud
> nCk


Check this out

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/324254-super-soil-results.html

Read, try it and enjoy some













These plants were fed water, Budswell & molasses everything else is provided by the soil
T


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jun 5, 2010)

supersoil might be really hot(as in full of nutes) but it doesn't have any negative effects on your plants if you know what you're doin...


SLB


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> pre 08 bubba kush female crossed to a east coast sour diesel male... inbred to perfection... and at one point was exclusive, but now there are many imatations...........aint nothing like the real than baby...........


so whose got the real thing? would like to grow it my damn self =D


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> so whose got the real thing? would like to grow it my damn self =D


 
i got the real thing.


----------



## B DUB (Jun 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i got the real thing.


LOL. Any sites have the REAL thing for sale? I love Kush strains. I want em all. I am growing Midnight Kush right now and am stunned by the plant. My next grow I think I will be growing 4 of them and one LA Condfidential.


----------



## B DUB (Jun 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i got the real thing.


I just got 2 seeds from Attitude online. DNA has a version of it. I was awaiting ordering Super Lemon Haze anyhow. I got 8 free seeds somehow by spending $50. Not sure how maybe an error with thier site.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2010)

B DUB said:


> I just got 2 seeds from Attitude online. DNA has a version of it. I was awaiting ordering Super Lemon Haze anyhow. I got 8 free seeds somehow by spending $50. Not sure how maybe an error with thier site.


Lol, nah its this months free seed promotion, you woulda got 8 if you spent anything over $28.00, more you spend the more you get.


----------



## B DUB (Jun 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, nah its this months free seed promotion, you woulda got 8 if you spent anything over $28.00, more you spend the more you get.


Thought I would give people a heads up. The other day they had Rocklock seeds on there for $0.69 a piece. The next day they were $16 and some change. SHould coulda woulda. Gotta let people know when steals are going on.


----------



## jebus2029 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just took advantage of the seed give away. I got a bunch of single feminized seeds for free. Here's what I got: (the Pipi, Nefertiti, and Royal Kush I bought)
Order Inventory:
Product: Pyramid Seeds Nefertiti Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PYRN21
Price: £9.99

Product: Pyramid Seeds Pipi Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PYR221
Price: £7.99

Product: G13 Labs Royal Kush Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: G13M48
Price: £29.99

Product: UFO #2 DNA Genetics Sharksbreath
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO #1 DNA Rocklock Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Magus Genetics Warlock Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Magus Genetics Motavation Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: Serious Seeds Chronic Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: DNA Sour Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: Paradise Sensi Star Female
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: Paradise Seeds Wappa Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 5, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I just took advantage of the seed give away. I got a bunch of single feminized seeds for free. Here's what I got: (the Pipi, Nefertiti, and Royal Kush I bought)
> Order Inventory:
> Product: Pyramid Seeds Nefertiti Feminized
> Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds
> ...


HAHAHA!!! ME TOO!!!

Order Inventory:
Product: Barneys Farm LSD Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BARN525F/barn525f
Price: $49.54

Product: World of Seeds Diamond Line High Tension Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: WORP101/WFS355
Price: $37.88

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . Seedsman Seeds White Widow Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: WORP101/WFS355
Price: $7.27

Product: UFO#3 Reserva Privada Cole Train Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO #2 DNA Genetics Sharksbreath
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO #1 DNA Rocklock Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Magus Genetics Warlock Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Magus Genetics Motavation Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Serious Seeds Chronic Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: DNA Sour Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Paradise Sensi Star Female
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Paradise Seeds Wappa Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00


----------



## B DUB (Jun 5, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I just took advantage of the seed give away. I got a bunch of single feminized seeds for free. Here's what I got: (the Pipi, Nefertiti, and Royal Kush I bought)
> Order Inventory:
> Product: Pyramid Seeds Nefertiti Feminized
> Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds
> ...





Sub Zero said:


> HAHAHA!!! ME TOO!!!
> 
> Order Inventory:
> Product: Barneys Farm LSD Feminized
> ...


Love it guys. ZI'm glad I shared that info and help to make afew people take advantage.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2010)

i ordered the og18 and mk ultra.. and the freebies of course


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 5, 2010)

*Nice update SICC... *


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 6, 2010)

so um how much do i have to order to recieve the freebies?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2010)

28 usd.......


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet I got 
northern lights 
top 69 
and ceres purple plus 9 freebies
All fem'd


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2010)

how things goin sicc?


----------



## indy45 (Jun 6, 2010)

You put all that time into getting a good amount of lumens 400 watts a go cheap on soil no disrespect but go with a soiless mix like sunshine or pro-mix bx an line the bottom of the pot with clay pellets for the best airation possible. bigger root ball means bigger plants. when using a soiless mix you are always going to have air hitting the roots even if you over water. Switching right over to a HPS you will have some stretching. that is why it is good to have a ballast that can use metal halide as well as a hps for the first two weeks you can use MH to reduce stretching an keep the internodes tighter. Than switch to hps for nice big dence buds. I use a 400 watt system in the summer. I bought a bulb made by ushio it is a super hps 55000 lumens an has red tinge to help stop stretching man it is bright compared to a regular philips or sunmaster as far as controling stretching I have not used the bulb long enuff to tell yet. but with a super hps keep it away a little further then a regular hps. As for feeding I use mother earth super tea grow an bloom an suplement with atami veg an bloom. It gives me the taste an weight I need an no phing. Nice gro sicc hope some of this info will help you PEACE


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 6, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how things goin sicc?


Going good, i posted pics a couple days ago, but ima Update again tomorrow.



indy45 said:


> You put all that time into getting a good amount of lumens 400 watts a go cheap on soil no disrespect but go with a soiless mix like sunshine or pro-mix bx an line the bottom of the pot with clay pellets for the best airation possible. bigger root ball means bigger plants. when using a soiless mix you are always going to have air hitting the roots even if you over water. Switching right over to a HPS you will have some stretching. that is why it is good to have a ballast that can use metal halide as well as a hps for the first two weeks you can use MH to reduce stretching an keep the internodes tighter. Than switch to hps for nice big dence buds. I use a 400 watt system in the summer. I bought a bulb made by ushio it is a super hps 55000 lumens an has red tinge to help stop stretching man it is bright compared to a regular philips or sunmaster as far as controling stretching I have not used the bulb long enuff to tell yet. but with a super hps keep it away a little further then a regular hps. As for feeding I use mother earth super tea grow an bloom an suplement with atami veg an bloom. It gives me the taste an weight I need an no phing. Nice gro sicc hope some of this info will help you PEACE


Thanks for the info Indy, good to have ya along


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2010)

indy45 said:


> You put all that time into getting a good amount of lumens 400 watts a go cheap on soil no disrespect but go with a soiless mix like sunshine or pro-mix bx an line the bottom of the pot with clay pellets for the best airation possible. bigger root ball means bigger plants. when using a soiless mix you are always going to have air hitting the roots even if you over water. Switching right over to a HPS you will have some stretching. that is why it is good to have a ballast that can use metal halide as well as a hps for the first two weeks you can use MH to reduce stretching an keep the internodes tighter. Than switch to hps for nice big dence buds. I use a 400 watt system in the summer. I bought a bulb made by ushio it is a super hps 55000 lumens an has red tinge to help stop stretching man it is bright compared to a regular philips or sunmaster as far as controling stretching I have not used the bulb long enuff to tell yet. but with a super hps keep it away a little further then a regular hps. As for feeding I use mother earth super tea grow an bloom an suplement with atami veg an bloom. It gives me the taste an weight I need an no phing. Nice gro sicc hope some of this info will help you PEACE


mh will cause stretch, as plants reach for warmer spectrum of light, just like in veg. +rep


----------



## indy45 (Jun 6, 2010)

I use t5 fluoros for vegging warm an cool. IF YOU CAN AFFORD TWO BALLASTS THE BEST IS TO RUN A MH AN A HPS DURING VEG SATGE BUT THIS SEEMS TO BE A BUDGET GROW SO FOR THE LEAST AMOUNT OF STRETCHING USE A METAL HALIDE DURING VEG STAGE AN THEN A HPS IN BUD STAGE. SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS DAM BUTTON. That is why most ballast come now with the option to run either a mh or a hps. And the ushio bulb iam using hAS EHANCED BLUE SPECTRUM TO HELP WITH STRETCHING NOT RED LIKE i SAID ABOVE peace SORRY about the caps. iam getting use to this laptop


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 8, 2010)

Those T5 flouros work magnificent for mothers... =))


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

*Ok, here's the update, i got a lil lazy yesterday lol


We'll start things off with the Group shot







JHxSLxHJ













Next are the SCxNL's













HH on the left, MBS on the right













After that is two NL Fem's, im starting these off for a friend, hes gonn take them in a couple weeks







Here is the Triploid NL, same batch as the last two youngin's, but those two were planted a couple days ago







Here are the other two HH's, doing ok, kinda weird lol, i have another one going, but its weird as fuck, just gonna let it live for now haha







JTRxMBS, getting nice and big







Then my same friends Special Queen, i said Space queen last time lol, and the Super Sunk











*


----------



## gumball (Jun 8, 2010)

Lookin good sicc! You should buy stock in party cups, that group shot looks like a party waiting to happen!!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe your 'triploid' is a wholed phylotaxy.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> Lookin good sicc! You should buy stock in party cups, that group shot looks like a party waiting to happen!!


lol i should just take over the solo cup industry 



d.c. beard said:


> I believe your 'triploid' is a wholed phylotaxy.


oh ok, well whatever it is, its still a freak lol

Just wish it didnt get stunted, but shes starting to pick up, i didnt think she would even do anything at first.


----------



## gumball (Jun 8, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I believe your 'triploid' is a wholed phylotaxy.


What's that!!??


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 8, 2010)

SICC";4259212]lol i should just take over the solo cup industry
oh ok said:


> What's that!!??


When the plant grows in alternating sets of 3 leaves rather than 2.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 8, 2010)

ahh shit lil bitty babies one day gonna be fat whores you pass around the room =D mine should be sprouting today or tomorrow


----------



## indy45 (Jun 8, 2010)

super skunk is one nice plant to grow indoors it gets BIG. Outdoors in Ontario Canada we can pull two pounds off of SS an 14 feet tall buy the middle of october. If you have not grown super skunk before you are in for a treat some of the stoneist tastiest stuff I have ever smoked an grown. I just dont see to many peeps using it anymore. I think iam going to get some from the sensi seed bank. That is where we got it 1991 an grew as a staple for 10 years an then lost it. . I need a memory card for my camera I will start a thread an show you some pics of my mental floss white widow an Chronic indoor grow using a 400 mine are two weeks into flowering. hopefuly I can starta thread tommorow. Yours are looking strong an ready to produce keep up the good work Sicc PEACE.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 8, 2010)

i wonder if you clone the triploid if it will continue to grow as a triploid? possibly consider breeding this? looking good bro.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> ahh shit lil bitty babies one day gonna be fat whores you pass around the room =D mine should be sprouting today or tomorrow


lol they gonna be some sexy bitches, not fat chicks allowed LOL



indy45 said:


> super skunk is one nice plant to grow indoors it gets BIG. Outdoors in Ontario Canada we can pull two pounds off of SS an 14 feet tall buy the middle of october. If you have not grown super skunk before you are in for a treat some of the stoneist tastiest stuff I have ever smoked an grown. I just dont see to many peeps using it anymore. I think iam going to get some from the sensi seed bank. That is where we got it 1991 an grew as a staple for 10 years an then lost it. . I need a memory card for my camera I will start a thread an show you some pics of my mental floss white widow an Chronic indoor grow using a 400 mine are two weeks into flowering. hopefuly I can starta thread tommorow. Yours are looking strong an ready to produce keep up the good work Sicc PEACE.


Thanks man, im lookin forward to the SS as well, my friend was gonna put her outdoor's, but maybe i can convince him to keep it inside. Hes setting up a tent with a 600 watter, MH for veg, HPS for flower.
If you get that thread up post the link in here and i'll subscribe. 



aeviaanah said:


> i wonder if you clone the triploid if it will continue to grow as a triploid? possibly consider breeding this? looking good bro.


I was thinking the same thing, its a Fem seed so if i get some pollen im gonna try and pollinate her too.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 8, 2010)

Everythings looking great sicc !!! u got a variety of strains there cant wait to watch em grow !! I JUST POSTED NEW PICS ON BOTH MY THREADS U SHOULD CHECK EM OUT !!


----------



## indy45 (Jun 8, 2010)

Over the years I have had some genetic freaks for leaves on seedlings from memory they usualy just grow out an grow into a normal plant. the rest of that plant looks great I bet ya it willl just outgrow the abnormality.PEACE I am not trying to start a argument in any way just from yeaRS OF DOING SEEDLINGS AN SEEING SIMILAR TRAITS It will probably be a normal beauty of a mother. Are you growing mostly from feminized stock SICC?


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like you got you're own choir......think I hear them singing....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

damn i bet its hell tryna water all of them, if it aint yet wait til they start drinkin


----------



## 619SixFour (Jun 9, 2010)

damn i bet its hell tryna water all of them, if it aint yet wait til they start drinkin 







X2 

I need to get some pix up.


----------



## maturesmoker (Jun 10, 2010)

I love that group shot SICC, thats going to be something special in a few weeks time!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 10, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Everythings looking great sicc !!! u got a variety of strains there cant wait to watch em grow !!


Thanks Homie 



indy45 said:


> Over the years I have had some genetic freaks for leaves on seedlings from memory they usualy just grow out an grow into a normal plant. the rest of that plant looks great I bet ya it willl just outgrow the abnormality.PEACE I am not trying to start a argument in any way just from yeaRS OF DOING SEEDLINGS AN SEEING SIMILAR TRAITS It will probably be a normal beauty of a mother. Are you growing mostly from feminized stock SICC?


The only Fem seeds are the Northern Lights, Special Queen, and Super Skunk, the rest are all regular seeds, for breeding purposes.



Mr.Natural said:


> Looks like you got you're own choir......think I hear them singing....


lol yeah The Ghetto Gospel 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn i bet its hell tryna water all of them, if it aint yet wait til they start drinkin


haha yeah it is a bitch taking them all out and watering them, should be easier once i pick my 8 and transplant them into the gallon pots.



619SixFour said:


> damn i bet its hell tryna water all of them, if it aint yet wait til they start drinkin
> 
> 
> X2
> ...


yeah homie you need got some pics up, i wanna see what ya got going on now



maturesmoker said:


> I love that group shot SICC, thats going to be something special in a few weeks time!


Thanks MS 
Im going to update again on Saturday, maybe tomorrow, they're all getting big now.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 10, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> damn i bet its hell tryna water all of them, if it aint yet wait til they start drinkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea i want to see some pics bro


----------



## indy45 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nothing like breeding your own strains. When picking out a male look for strong traits like smell an speed of growth. A good male means just as much as a good female. PEACE looking good sicc going to the local walmart tommorow an will get a memory card an take pics of my outdoor too.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jun 11, 2010)

which ones are the Jack Herer x shoreline?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 11, 2010)

these two lil ladies 

*










*


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 11, 2010)

Those ladies are lookin fine


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 11, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Those ladies are lookin fine


Agreed. 

Great job SICC!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks, ima post new pics soon


----------



## gumball (Jun 11, 2010)

everything looks good!! when you thinking bout transplanting?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4271160]these two lil ladies 

*










*[/QUOTE]

them are some nice fat leaves .. nice and green too .. good sh*t Sicc


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 11, 2010)

Im getting a lil yellowing now, but i think i have it under control. Im gonna transplant those two on sunday, then im going to pick 6 more plants to transplant next week for my final 8.
The rest will go outside at a friends house.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4272457]Im getting a lil yellowing now, but i think i have it under control. Im gonna transplant those two on sunday, then im going to pick 6 more plants to transplant next week for my final 8.
The rest will go outside at a friends house.[/QUOTE]

Nice man i wanna do a Jack herer .. but all the ones i seen are crossed .. gonna be doing my own breeding my self after my Vanilla kush grow .. gonna be doing some crosses with Bubble Gum with some type of purple strain .. if i can get ahold of a Purple Kush clone that would be great .. & call it Purple Gum .. haha


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4272457]Im getting a lil yellowing now, but i think i have it under control. Im gonna transplant those two on sunday, then im going to pick 6 more plants to transplant next week for my final 8.
The rest will go outside at a friends house.[/QUOTE]

Try to find some of that Roots soil, since switching from the "other kind" all of my plants have been slamming as you know

Come on man make us proud!!!


----------



## howak47 (Jun 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4271160]these two lil ladies 

*










*[/QUOTE]
hell yea sicc thats goin to be some good shit!!! where did u get that strain from?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2010)

I got it from MOG. masterofgenetics


----------



## howak47 (Jun 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4273978]I got it from MOG. masterofgenetics [/QUOTE]
ok i might have to check em out are they high$$$?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> ok i might have to check em out are they high$$$?


Well MOG is just breeder here at RIU lol, and he hooked me up. Well i shouldn't just JUST a breeder, he's got some great skills, and a shit load of bomb genetics.
But i mam using them to breed with, so i can always send ya some beans once things get going


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 12, 2010)

How's the Narrowing down coming? Got your eyes on a couple? And you got your light or know when your getting it? Plants are looking mighty fine man!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> How's the Narrowing down coming? Got your eyes on a couple? And you got your light or know when your getting it? Plants are looking mighty fine man!


I still have to see, im giving them until the next weekend, then im going to decide, i havnt been really looking at any specific really besides my oldest JHxSLxHJ for now. But alot of them of growing really well, i already got the light, and tent, there just collecting dust now lol
gonna set up the tent once i flower, maybe a lil before.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 12, 2010)

Very SICC man! It's looking like it will be still about 3 weeks or more before I get my light. Until then I got 3 42w CFL's on my BGS1 mother.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice harvest the JN

How many plants?

I got half that from 3 plants


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 13, 2010)

thank JN, i always wondered what your toes looked like LOL


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2010)

nice harvest jn811 looks like some straight up dankness  oo yea and +REP


----------



## howak47 (Jun 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4274115]Well MOG is just breeder here at RIU lol, and he hooked me up. Well i shouldn't just JUST a breeder, he's got some great skills, and a shit load of bomb genetics.
But i mam using them to breed with, so i can always send ya some beans once things get going [/QUOTE] ooooo hahahah no wonder i anit heard of it hahahh hell yea i would love to have some of that letr me know something i have probly got some good shit i can trade u out or something i got to see what all i got


----------



## JN811 (Jun 13, 2010)

oh shit  sic sorry meant to post it in the 400 watt club.. my bad im deleting it now.. gotta stop smokin and posting


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 13, 2010)

lol naw its cool, it dosnt matter to me


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2010)

Nothing really matters, anyone can see. Nothing realy matters to me..................................... bust into queen, air guitar the lot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> Nothing really matters, anyone can see. Nothing realy matters to me..................................... bust into queen, air guitar the lot


lmfao......


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks SICC.... And those beans were not high priced they are free to my homies...

Here is the father shoreline..







And the mother


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

They look like a happy couple 

I was gonna put some pics up today, but my cam was dead, Im really lookin forward to them, both of them are already stinking, growing good, i gotta transplant soon, probably tomorrow, them i can put up the pics.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jun 15, 2010)

I think your the first person to ever grow those just to let you know...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

Masterofgenetics said:


> I think your the first person to ever grow those just to let you know...


damn, hopefully i will make you proud.
I am truly blessed to be able to grow them, especially after all the hard work you put into your crosses.
thanks again homie.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Thanks SICC.... And those beans were not high priced they are free to my homies...
> 
> Here is the father shoreline..
> 
> ...


cute couple...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

*Aight, bout time i update this mother fucer.

Things going real smooth, aint nothing to complain about except the yellowing im experiencing, never had it happen like this in veg. Was thinking about going out and getting some Cal-Mag, what yall think?
I got my 8 plants pic'd out, which includes; x2 Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana, x2 Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights, x1 Hollands Hope, x1 Medical Bagseed, and x2 Jack The RipperxMedical Bagseed.


Group Shot(the other plants in there are leaving on sunday, those are going to a friends house)







My 8







JHxSLxHJ







SCxNL







HH(left) MBS(right)







JTRxMBS





*


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

yhose 3 indicas in center row are some fine specimens my dude.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 17, 2010)

looking real good man! harvest is coming next weekend.


----------



## rudy.racoon (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea sicc, looks good, You goign to transplant them or keep them all in the cups?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

how many cfl's u had em under?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> looking real good man! harvest is coming next weekend.


Thank AE, im lookin forward to the harvest 



rudy.racoon said:


> Yea sicc, looks good, You goign to transplant them or keep them all in the cups?


Im going to transplant the bigger ones tomorrow, then the rest during the weekend, i need to mix up more soil.
Gonna go in gallon pots.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how many cfl's u had em under?


184 Watts, 8, 23 watt, 100 watt replacement CFL's.


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2010)

looking good,looking good.
keep it up


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Good lookin out G.

Gonna veg em another 4 weeks after the transplant, topp them, let em recover for a week then throw em under the 400 watter


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

> 184 Watts, 8, 23 watt, 100 watt replacement CFL's.


cool, u keepin aveg space up after u start 12/12 for clones n shit?


----------



## machnak (Jun 17, 2010)

Hell yea brother.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4294789]*Aight, bout time i update this mother fucer.

Things going real smooth, aint nothing to complain about except the yellowing im experiencing, never had it happen like this in veg. Was thinking about going out and getting some Cal-Mag, what yall think?
I got my 8 plants pic'd out, which includes; x2 Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana, x2 Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights, x1 Hollands Hope, x1 Medical Bagseed, and x2 Jack The RipperxMedical Bagseed.


Group Shot(the other plants in there are leaving on sunday, those are going to a friends house)







My 8







JHxSLxHJ







SCxNL







HH(left) MBS(right)







JTRxMBS





*[/QUOTE]

Very nice Sicc .. you Looking good .. once u transplant they gonna explode even more especially once under that 400 watt HPS.. keep it moving


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 18, 2010)

What kinda nutes you veggin with this round??**


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Very nice Sicc .. you Looking good .. once u transplant they gonna explode even more especially once under that 400 watt HPS.. keep it moving


Thanks homie, the other plants are leaving tomorrow, my homie just picked up two, hes gonna come get the rest tomorrow, then i can transplant all of them.



Favre2Harvin said:


> What kinda nutes you veggin with this round??**


The same as last, i dont really use much for veg, just the GH FLora Micro and Grow, with some Hygrozyme for the roots.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 18, 2010)

damn i like the looks of JTRxbagseed, specifically the short stout one on the right, looks healthy and like its gonna have good genetics


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2010)

*update time,

Here is some outdoor im running 

Pics with my phone

GRAPE FRUIT 













Far left pot is Special Queen 5 gal, Far Right Pot is Super Skunk 5 gal, the white pot in the bac is the Triploid or whatever the fuc it is Northern Lights 5 gal, my homie ordered these, really weird..then the smaller pot in front is my original JHxSLxHJ from when i first started, in a gallon and a half pot.







Top 2 are more NL's 5 gals, all of these are only a couple weeks, then bottom two is Hollands hope and another HJxSLxHJ, i cant remember which is which right now haha





*


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 18, 2010)

Now that's what I am talking about

Look at that stem, nice and fat

Great job

I will go grab a picture of my 1 outdoor


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

All u F'n SICC followers and competitors; yeah, you know who you are..
You are all are just one hell of a great group of E-friends, I love it!!!
Please by all means, keep me entertained!!!
Can't wait for the next Party Cup Comp.!


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 18, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> All u F'n SICC followers and competitors; yeah, you know who you are..
> You are all are just one hell of a great group of E-friends, I love it!!!
> Please by all means, keep me entertained!!!
> Can't wait for the next Party Cup Comp.!


Sub

You so crazy






And I know is not going to get you buzzed but this one is looking good






Keep those outdoor ladies happy the SICC train them now and you will be glad you did and top them when you get like 5 or 6 nodes the chop

Stay green Pony boy stay green


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Sub
> 
> You so crazy
> 
> ...


 NICE STEALTH GROW... looks just like tomatoes and corn...LOL!!!


----------



## B DUB (Jun 19, 2010)

Did everybody receive their orders? I just got mine today. God I love all the choices.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;ipokGfv6yO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipokGfv6yO0[/video]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn Sicc hope that strawberry Cough turns out a Girl..... cuz thats one my new Favorite strains ... Good Video hope all goes well... +Rep


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jun 20, 2010)

Looking good bro


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 21, 2010)

*Is there a door on ur cab?? how do you vent it?? Lookin really good man cant wait for HPS blastoff 
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2010)

everything looks to be on schedule.


----------



## shoveldon (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey "Gumball", you're not growing your girls, in "Metal Coffee Cans" are yee ? "Plastic"--- ummmmmm--- Ok, but "Metalic" cans, of ANY sort, not good bro..... has the ability, to transfer metals-minerals, that aren't neccessarily good for the plant, altho "RUST" is a form of IRON ! They DO use the mineral,but it's recommended to get iron in a three-part solution, called "Cal-Mag".Containing Calcium, Magniesium,Mangonieze(sp.?)and of course, Iron. The Calcium, helps keep your P.H. in check,and gets rid of those "Red Stalks & Stems". B. T. W. Gumball, I'm using 5 gallon "STERILE" paint buckets, Lil' on the heavy side, but "No transplanting" throughout the entire grow....
Best of the BEST of luck to ya Gumball !
Shoveldon
(Here's dirt in yer face!)


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice vid sicc the plant's are looking bad ass I wouldn't expect anything else though. Dude anyone ever tell you that you sound like violent J. Well just stopped by to say hello hope all keeps rollin for ya.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 21, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Damn Sicc hope that strawberry Cough turns out a Girl..... cuz thats one my new Favorite strains ... Good Video hope all goes well... +Rep


Yeah same here Homie, SC is in my fav strain list, right up there with Bubba Kush 
The grower i got the seeds from said all the ones he has grown has been female, him and one of his friends both got all fems, So hopfullys that will be the case, but either way, pollen or buds im excited 



CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Looking good bro


Thanks OG 



Favre2Harvin said:


> *Is there a door on ur cab?? how do you vent it?? Lookin really good man cant wait for HPS blastoff
> *


Yeah there is a door, its like a wooden portable closet, no ventilation, all i got is a rectangle sized hole towards the top of the cab so the hot air will rise up and out the back.

Here is a pic i took before









TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> everything looks to be on schedule.


Yeah so far so good, things are going ALOT smoother then when i first started up.



chainseeker said:


> Nice vid sicc the plant's are looking bad ass I wouldn't expect anything else though. Dude anyone ever tell you that you sound like violent J. Well just stopped by to say hello hope all keeps rollin for ya.


Haha naw thats a new one. Good to have ya along


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2010)

aye, shit happens. but there off to flower soon and thats what im waitin for.


> Yeah so far so good, things are going ALOT smoother then when i first started up.


----------



## metaltooths (Jun 21, 2010)

your plants look _dope, SICC._



the bagseeds fucked me,, gave me some lemons.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 21, 2010)

B DUB said:


> Did everybody receive their orders? I just got mine today. God I love all the choices.


 Yes and no???
I got my first order ASAP! But I screwed up and forgot to order http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-medical-collection/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-northern-lights-x-skunk-feminized/prod_808.html
So I re-ordered again one 3 pack of N.L. X Skunk; they shipped  http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-medical-collection/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-northern-lights-x-big-bud-feminized/prod_592.html

I emailed Rachel, this is our correspondence, enjoy! 

*Dear Rachel

I'm sober right now, why does your company screw up my orders?
Is it because I'm a quarter Scotts Irish? I am 50% English you know!
I've met and vacationed with my English 3rd cousins twice! 
Hell! I was born in New England, Connecticut in 1959.
I don't know why we have problems, is everybody at the Attitude Stoned?
This would explain everything, it would be all good if this was true? 
Please fix this, thanks...
*
 On Mon, Jun 21, 2010 at 7:57 AM, <[email protected]> wrote:
 
*Hi there**

Thanks for your humorous email in light of mistake number 2!**

I am just shipping these again to you right away.**


Many Thanks**

Rachel**

The Attitude **

You just have to love this company!!!* **


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> So I re-ordered again one 3 pack of N.L. X Skunk


 I got a 3 pack of those waiting to germ down the road. Growing out one of their afgan kush right now as well. Hell the BigbudxNL looks nice too, you got a sweet freebie IMO!


----------



## MeagerThought420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do it dawg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

metaltooths said:


> your plants look _dope, SICC._
> 
> 
> 
> the bagseeds fucked me,, gave me some lemons.


its a crapshoot man.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 22, 2010)

yeee haw! lookin good bro.


----------



## B DUB (Jun 22, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Yes and no???
> I got my first order ASAP! But I screwed up and forgot to order http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-medical-collection/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-northern-lights-x-skunk-feminized/prod_808.html
> So I re-ordered again one 3 pack of N.L. X Skunk; they shipped  http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-medical-collection/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-northern-lights-x-big-bud-feminized/prod_592.html
> 
> ...


LOL. Thats hilarious. Ive never had a problem but hear some people from time to time complain so maybe they are all stoned. [email protected]@@in hilarious bro.


----------



## jebus2029 (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't have a single problem with my delivery. I got it in about a week. I bet she hooks you up with some nice freebies  hope you get this delivery.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

My replacement seeds are on the way.
I do not expect any freebies...
I'm just so happy, this company will
fix a problem... 
Thanks again Attitude!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I didn't have a single problem with my delivery. I got it in about a week. I bet she hooks you up with some nice freebies  hope you get this delivery.


 I got the order, just not what I ordered... LOL


----------



## Copycat (Jun 24, 2010)

damn man... your seedlings look way better then mine. Can i get your soup recipe you feed them?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

Copycat said:


> damn man... your seedlings look way better then mine. Can i get your soup recipe you feed them?



Right now all im using is General Hydroponics's Flora Micro, and Grow. Then im adding some Hygrozyme for the root system.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking gooood Sicc, keep it up>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2010)

i fuccin love hygrozyme, im almost out n that shit is expensive.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> Looking gooood Sicc, keep it up>>>>>>>>>>



Thanks Westy 

Im gonna put up some recent pics today, if i dont get lazy that is lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i fuccin love hygrozyme, im almost out n that shit is expensive.


Yeah it is expensive, The bottle im using i got for free at this hydro shop my friend took me to a while ago, we went there and the guy hooked us up.


----------



## Killer Bud (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow you are having bad luck with them screwing up your order. Do you have to send them back each time or do they let you keep them and send you more (hopefully the right ones)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2010)

i wont mind having to buy anuther bottle tho. cuz u use such a lil bit, i use 5ml/gal and it does nice.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 24, 2010)

You guys actually think the Hygrozyme helps a lot? I've been using that stuff during flower for a while now and I can't really tell if it's doing anything or not. And at $36.99 a bottle that shit is def not cheap.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> You guys actually think the Hygrozyme helps a lot? I've been using that stuff during flower for a while now and I can't really tell if it's doing anything or not. And at $36.99 a bottle that shit is def not cheap.


Well i use mine through out the whole grow, I think it help, my roots are always really healthy. I should of took pics when i transplanted but i had some crazy root action going, thicc, fuzzy, and pearly white roots.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4320345]Well i use mine through out the whole grow, I think it help, my roots are always really healthy. I should of took pics when i transplanted but i had some crazy root action going, thicc, fuzzy, and pearly white roots.[/QUOTE]

And that was at the very end of the grow?


----------



## harth234 (Jun 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4320345]Well i use mine through out the whole grow, I think it help, my roots are always really healthy. I should of took pics when i transplanted but i had some crazy root action going, thicc, fuzzy, and pearly white roots.[/QUOTE]

Arent you not supposed to use root stimulators during flower because it has the plant place less emphasis on budding?


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 24, 2010)

harth234 said:


> Arent you not supposed to use root stimulators during flower because it has the plant place less emphasis on budding?


Could be, but from what I gather Hygrozyme is not a root stimulator. It's marketed as a substrate cleaner.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> And that was at the very end of the grow?


My roots are pretty white at the end of my grows as well, i was just talking about recently when i transplanted these from cups to gallon containers. I was saying so far in this grow its working fine.
But again, i got it for free, so im using it, but when i run out i'll probably get more tho.


----------



## Old Goat (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is a quick explanation. http://www.hygrozyme.net/
I use it every time I feed which is about every other time they receive water. That is from the third node to chop.
Reality is people grew great bud long before the product and are still doing it without the product. 
I perfer to look at it like this. Just how much more does it help produce? "IF" you feel/know it was a total of 1/2 oz from three plants it really didn't cost a dime!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

*Time for another update.


Things are going great, after the transplant thing have really pic'd up. I got the yellowing under control, and the ladies are loving life.
Im gonna be getting ready to flower soon, well in like 2, maybe three weeks. the ladies are gonna get topped here soon, gonna give em another week and see how they look. Gonna be cloning the tops, so hopefully that works out.
Other then that nothing to report on much.



Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana














*[video=youtube;pNLZi4VF9ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNLZi4VF9ZM[/video]


*Jack The RipperxMedical Bagseed(back two)* *And* *Hollands Hope(center front)*














[video=youtube;qnW2k5ookMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnW2k5ookMg[/video]



*Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights*














[video=youtube;HHsPQ2zAV7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHsPQ2zAV7k[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2010)

love the gals sicc,looking right on track.


----------



## machnak (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking good man.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 24, 2010)

good shit my nig.. i really wanna see how that SC X NL turns out


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 24, 2010)

So jealous, they are lookin great

I would love to try to NLx SC


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2010)

u show us lazy lurkers up, to be the fops that we are lol>>>>>>>>>


----------



## howak47 (Jun 24, 2010)

damn right sicc everything is lookin real good man !!! keep it up i tried to rep u but i cant!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

genuity said:


> love the gals sicc,looking right on track.


Yeah so far so good 



machnak said:


> Looking good man.


Thanks Macc 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit my nig.. i really wanna see how that SC X NL turns out


I wish they were as big as the others, but they are younger. I should be vegging a week or two more so hopefully they will get some more growth.



TCurtiss said:


> So jealous, they are lookin great
> 
> I would love to try to NLx SC


Well if things go right your wish may come true 



mr west said:


> u show us lazy lurkers up, to be the fops that we are lol>>>>>>>>>


lol thanks for the Rep West my boy, always good to have ya around 



howak47 said:


> damn right sicc everything is lookin real good man !!! keep it up i tried to rep u but i cant!!!!


Thanks Homie


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 24, 2010)

Well you know I have a 6 pack of TGA ladies going now, and may we can do some trading later this summer when the X games are in town


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4321180]*Time for another update.


Things are going great, after the transplant thing have really pic'd up. I got the yellowing under control, and the ladies are loving life.
Im gonna be getting ready to flower soon, well in like 2, maybe three weeks. the ladies are gonna get topped here soon, gonna give em another week and see how they look. Gonna be cloning the tops, so hopefully that works out.
Other then that nothing to report on much.
*[/QUOTE]

Looking good SICC...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Well you know I have a 6 pack of TGA ladies going now, and may we can do some trading later this summer when the X games are in town


sounds like a plan 



Sub Zero said:


> Looking good SICC...


Thats Sub 

How is everything on your side of the grow room?


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 24, 2010)

ehh bro nice grow


----------



## gumball (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking very good Sicc!! Can't wait to see you throw down with that 400watter!!


----------



## 400Whps (Jun 25, 2010)

good things man, keep producing the good ol greenery.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

CK WICKED said:


> ehh bro nice grow


Thanks homie 



gumball said:


> Looking very good Sicc!! Can't wait to see you throw down with that 400watter!!


me too, the plants are really starting to take off, im so excited to throw them into flowering 



400Whps said:


> good things man, keep producing the good ol greenery.


you kno it


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 25, 2010)

ey sicc when r these babies going into da flower room  ?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

CK WICKED said:


> ey sicc when r these babies going into da flower room  ?


I was gonna wait a couple weeks but as much as they are exploding in growth its gonna be sooner then expected, they will all be ready to top by the end of this weekend so i gotta get things ready, im probably gonna set up the tent tomorrow and get things dialed in, temp wise.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4324053]I was gonna wait a couple weeks but as much as they are exploding in growth its gonna be sooner then expected, they will all be ready to top by the end of this weekend so i gotta get things ready, im probably gonna set up the tent tomorrow and get things dialed in, temp wise.[/QUOTE]

they are really gonna explode once you put them under the 400Hps ...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

I kno, i cant wait


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jun 25, 2010)

Fucking hell yeah!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Fucking hell yeah!!!!



haha man im loving this strain so far, i got one outdoors at a friends house, i might roll by and see how she's doing today.
They're already on the 9 pointer leaves, these fan leaves are HUGE!


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 25, 2010)

You should snap a pic


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's some pics, they're still growing out

got the best pic i could


----------



## machnak (Jun 25, 2010)

She's a beauty.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 25, 2010)

BOO! 
I'm back and lurking.
I'll comment again when I have something to say.


Shack


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4322052]sounds like a plan 



Thats Sub 

How is everything on your side of the grow room?[/QUOTE]
High temps and powdery mildew, but my Blue Dreams are to die for, taste just like Blueberries and Cream!
Thanks for asking...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4305465][video=youtube;ipokGfv6yO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipokGfv6yO0[/video][/QUOTE]

Cloning tops. mmmm its the only way!


Shack


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

NICE DUDE!!!
*Shackleford.*


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> She's a beauty.


Thanks 



Shackleford.R said:


> BOO!
> I'm back and lurking.
> I'll comment again when I have something to say.
> 
> ...


what up Shack?

Good to see ya man, its been awhile.



Sub Zero said:


> High temps and powdery mildew, but my Blue Dreams are to die for, taste just like Blueberries and Cream!
> Thanks for asking...


Blueberry's and Cream sounds bomb haha 
sorry to hear about that PM, that shit is killer


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

Yo Sicc, jus watched ur vid that shack bumpped. Of all the months an months ive know ya man this is the first time I heard you speakin, you over the pond folk do sure talk funny lol. Looking good tho, i jus found roots on a jack the ripper clone way hay lemon haze baby puke smells to come hahaha


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 26, 2010)

well ill stick around too see dem bloom if ya dnt mind bro =]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> High temps and powdery mildew, but my Blue Dreams are to die for, taste just like Blueberries and Cream!
> Thanks for asking...


damn that sucks.. hope you get you get it worked out.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yo Sicc, jus watched ur vid that shack bumpped. Of all the months an months ive know ya man this is the first time I heard you speakin, you over the pond folk do sure talk funny lol. Looking good tho, i jus found roots on a jack the ripper clone way hay lemon haze baby puke smells to come hahaha


LOL thanks westy

Im excited to see how my JTR turns out, both of them are going really well, thanks for stoppin by mate 



CK WICKED said:


> well ill stick around too see dem bloom if ya dnt mind bro =]


The more the merrier


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 26, 2010)

We may have to have a WWF match between your JTR and mine to see who comes out on top


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

battel of the heavey hitters lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

A battle to the death!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

first one not able to make a joint loses


----------



## machnak (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

the indi stone always wipe me out quikly anyway lol
jus bought some la confidential jus for the crack lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

lol i love the indi stone 
I used my last LAC seed on my first start on this grow, but that damn soil i got stunted all my babies and sadly she was one of them


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought ud be a coco man SICC, its so easy and u get great results man.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah I've looked a lil bit into the coco, its something i wanna try at least once.
Especially after seeing some of the bud porn you get


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

its easier than using compost with better results, like hydro with les fucking about oonce u got it dialed in.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

Hydro was a hassle, i liked it alot but it was just too much work for me lol

My babies are ready to be topped, and im not ready to take clones 
I still need to get some peat pellets and a dome for them, then i need to set up the tent, and i still need another CFL fixture and CFL's for the clones. 
Im broke as a joke as of now


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

wel u can take the tops at the same point u was gonna in a week or two wen u got the rest of the stufff together, clones with an extra node or two tend to root better.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah thats what i was thinking, i just wanna top them and get the lower growth going already, in a week these plants will be massive


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4327481]Hydro was a hassle, i liked it alot but it was just too much work for me lol

My babies are ready to be topped, and im not ready to take clones 
I still need to get some peat pellets and a dome for them, then i need to set up the tent, and i still need another CFL fixture and CFL's for the clones. 
Im broke as a joke as of now [/QUOTE]
thats why i never tried hydro more then once. checkin ph n doin all that extra.. ive used coco but only as an aerate for soil and its just as good as perlite if note better.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jun 26, 2010)

I have seen for myself, If i make let say a 4 pot hydro dwc system outta a 18 gallon tote. I will probably pull between 2 to 4 ounces, I yield more with just one plant in a 18 gallon tote filled with just coco...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

coo coo for cocoa puffs


----------



## amquai (Jun 26, 2010)

hey master if you are here read your mail please I sent you a pm.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jun 26, 2010)

For real I didn't get send me another one



amquai said:


> hey master if you are here read your mail please I sent you a pm.


----------



## amquai (Jun 26, 2010)

i sent it 10 days ago. it is still showing it as unread


----------



## amquai (Jun 26, 2010)

theres nothing in your inbox?


----------



## amquai (Jun 26, 2010)

Just sent you another one. Please read when you get a chance.
Thanks


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks for


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

the..........


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

triple post


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, fresh page

Update before i top them tomorrow

Group shot







JHxSHxHJ #1







JHxSHxHJ #2







JTRxMBS













SCxNL(bac two) HH(front center)







Top shot


----------



## machnak (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude, I again must say simply beautiful.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 26, 2010)

They are right on track

Looking great


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 26, 2010)

NICE START SICC DUDE...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 26, 2010)

Good Shit Sicc ... Looking Nice & Green .. Very Good..


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4328588]Ok, fresh page

Update before i top them tomorrow

Group shot







JHxSHxHJ #1







JHxSHxHJ #2







JTRxMBS













SCxNL(bac two) HH(front center)







Top shot





[/QUOTE]

not ona fresh page on my thingy lol looking good tho sicc


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Dude, I again must say simply beautiful.


Do you got a grow going?



TCurtiss said:


> They are right on track
> 
> Looking great


Now all i just have to hope i get a good female to male ratio 



Sub Zero said:


> NICE START SICC DUDE...


Thanks Sub 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Good Shit Sicc ... Looking Nice & Green .. Very Good..


Yeah i finally got that yellowing under conrol, now they're getting a steady supply of nutrients 



mr west said:


> not ona fresh page on my thingy lol looking good tho sicc


haha i only have 10 posts per day


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

this threads only 15 pages long with my settings lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 27, 2010)

haha


I went ahead and chopped their head off's

So in about 2 weeks or so i should be flowering


----------



## The Snowman (Jun 27, 2010)

your cab kinda looks like mine i think haha


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 27, 2010)

haha yeah its just a closet type thing, the back of it is made out of like a hard cardboard or something. With a pole running across to hand shirts, then it has a top shelf where you can put things
used to have all my clothes in there but now it provides a home for my babies


----------



## The Snowman (Jun 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4332324]haha yeah its just a closet type thing, the back of it is made out of like a hard cardboard or something. With a pole running across to hand shirts, then it has a top shelf where you can put things
used to have all my clothes in there but now it provides a home for my babies [/QUOTE]

dude is it from ikea? haha


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4332324]haha yeah its just a closet type thing, the back of it is made out of like a hard cardboard or something. With a pole running across to hand shirts, then it has a top shelf where you can put things
used to have all my clothes in there but now it provides a home for my babies [/QUOTE]
My plants are taking over all my closets  at one pt I had lights running in 4 closets, needless to say gf wasn't/isn't very pleased.


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah fuck ya clothes they can live in a pile lol. I killed my fitted wardrobe for my first grow now my gf has taken it over, the pole dont fit right anymore and the self above is gone, big holes everywhere too lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 28, 2010)

they look really good, keep it up


----------



## TheJointProject (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright I finally got caught up on this journal. Them girls are lookin killer SICC. They look right at home in thos gallon pots. Sub'd Can't wait to see those babies flower! +rep


----------



## The Snowman (Jun 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah fuck ya clothes they can live in a pile lol. I killed my fitted wardrobe for my first grow now my gf has taken it over, the pole dont fit right anymore and the self above is gone, big holes everywhere too lol.


hahah same here man, but i took mine from my fiance and there's holes everywhere


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 28, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> dude is it from ikea? haha


haha i dont eve remember, I've had this thing for a while now 



mr west said:


> yeah fuck ya clothes they can live in a pile lol. I killed my fitted wardrobe for my first grow now my gf has taken it over, the pole dont fit right anymore and the self above is gone, big holes everywhere too lol.


Mine has a shit load of holes too lol
and all my cloths are just folded up in a giant stack 



mane2008 said:


> they look really good, keep it up


Damn whats good mane?

Haven't seen you post in a while, good to have you here homie.



TheJointProject said:


> Alright I finally got caught up on this journal. Them girls are lookin killer SICC. They look right at home in thos gallon pots. Sub'd Can't wait to see those babies flower! +rep


Thanks J, they have responded to the topping well, i'll have some new pics in a couple days


----------



## gumball (Jun 28, 2010)

Aint no sense in buying another wardrobe for your clothes, it'll just end of with plants growing in it!! Now if you buy 2 at once you may be ok!!


----------



## The Snowman (Jun 28, 2010)

are you gonna keep them in those pots?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 28, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> are you gonna keep them in those pots?


Yeah the gallon pots are their final homes for flowering.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 29, 2010)

ur plants are looking flawless so far sicc nice dark green, where did u cut them at? back down to 2 nodes or what?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 29, 2010)

whats goin on bro...jtr x mbs is looking good! glad to see everything is goin as planned. btw someguy...nice avatar.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jun 29, 2010)

great looking grow sicc cant believe im so late well im here for the ride now


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 29, 2010)

*oooooooooooo baby! lol lookin good my man lookin good. *


----------



## Sub Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice sicc, can't waite for 8th or 9th week flower shot!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jun 30, 2010)

Everythings lookin' good as always!!!


SLB


----------



## harth234 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey you should write a short guide on how to grow outdoors because indoors is soooo much easier but you cant get as large as of a crop, clearly.
Id even be down with something that took you 5 min to write.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 1, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> ur plants are looking flawless so far sicc nice dark green, where did u cut them at? back down to 2 nodes or what?


Some are a lil above that, i'll have to look. I cut them all at different spaces according to how much growth was already going. I didnt top the HH tho, she didnt have that much gong and she was staying pretty short and stalk so i wanted to keep going as is.



aeviaanah said:


> whats goin on bro...jtr x mbs is looking good! glad to see everything is goin as planned. btw someguy...nice avatar.


Yeah they're going great, nice and stalking, killer inner growth, they responded to the topping tell 



GANJAxDUBZ said:


> great looking grow sicc cant believe im so late well im here for the ride now


you're just in time, things are just about to get rollin 



Favre2Harvin said:


> *oooooooooooo baby! lol lookin good my man lookin good. *


thanks homie 



Sub Zero said:


> Nice sicc, can't waite for 8th or 9th week flower shot!


haha me too 



SmokesLikeBob said:


> Everythings lookin' good as always!!!
> 
> 
> SLB


Thanks B 



*Im have a huge update on Sunday, that will be a week since i topped, everything is going smoothly, i should be flowering here in a couple weeks *


----------



## harth234 (Jul 1, 2010)

harth234 said:


> Hey you should write a short guide on how to grow outdoors because indoors is soooo much easier but you cant get as large as of a crop, clearly.
> Id even be down with something that took you 5 min to write.


Lol i dont even remember writing this...damn i must have been high.... this i think was ment to go into nel's outdoor thread... my bad


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 1, 2010)

lol its all good hahah


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't wait for that update man!


SLB


----------



## ironlings (Jul 2, 2010)

now sicc i know u are an experienced grower and u pretty much know all ur shit but by just looking at ur plants now can u predict what they will produce i mean i understand its gonna be hard to do so since they havent even flowered yet lol but i mean if u can grow and oz off a 16oz cup grow what u thinkin about this gallon grow shit is boggling my mind


----------



## harth234 (Jul 2, 2010)

ironlings said:


> now sicc i know u are an experienced grower and u pretty much know all ur shit but by just looking at ur plants now can u predict what they will produce i mean i understand its gonna be hard to do so since they havent even flowered yet lol but i mean if u can grow and oz off a 16oz cup grow what u thinkin about this gallon grow shit is boggling my mind


Sicc is a bomb grower but apparently as long as a plant's root system is fed regularly it can be in a small container and still have good results.
I think that because sicc takes really good care of his plants so he gets good yields.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 4, 2010)

harth234 said:


> Sicc is a bomb grower but apparently as long as a plant's root system is fed regularly it can be in a small container and still have good results.
> I think that because sicc takes really good care of his plants so he gets good yields.


 Yeah, I think SICC blew that whole "bigger roots, bigger yield" theory, right out of the water!!!


SLB


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW!!
I am in for the show!! Show us what ya got SICC!!


----------



## 619SixFour (Jul 5, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Yeah, I think SICC blew that whole "bigger roots, bigger yield" theory, right out of the water!!!
> 
> 
> SLB


Yea he did, I show Sicc's party cup grow everyone that says the root ball has to massive for good yields. They are always tripping balls when they see this fools shit. Howak gets down too.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 5, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> Yea he did, I show Sicc's party cup grow everyone that says the root ball has to massive for good yields. They are always tripping balls when they see this fools shit. Howak gets down too.


True that!!!


----------



## SFImage (Jul 7, 2010)

Sicc looking so good! I want more pictures! hah

I have a new journal for an aerogarden grow you should check out if you got time.


----------



## mkriesemint (Jul 7, 2010)

hey im new and i have been reading your journals for the past month i know i am late on them by a year but i just wanted to know where i could find the harvest pics for this grow, please write back thnx
I myself am starting a party cup grow and hope to see the yield you got


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 7, 2010)

u aint a year late on this one.. just in time


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 7, 2010)

Aight here's an update. Been about 9 days or so since i topped them all, some got some LST going and the others still need to be trained.

The Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana's are doing fine, the one on the left was the taller one, and the one of the right was the more stocky and bushed out plant.
I wanted to let the taller go untopped, but she was growing too fast and im not ready to flower yet.

[video=youtube;KRc8quB0uO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRc8quB0uO0[/video]

Here are the Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights, the one the left was the smaller of the two, and the one on the right was the bigger one, with better inner node growth as you can see.

[video=youtube;b5UQy_0j9qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5UQy_0j9qg[/video]


The Jack The RipperxMedical Bagseed's are coming along nicely, Nice and bushy, killer inner growth.

[video=youtube;jcQqnNOl0hU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcQqnNOl0hU[/video]

And last is my Beautiful Hollands Hope, i didnt top her cause she was staying really short, and has some crazy node spacing going.

[video=youtube;RFTnuOh5BpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFTnuOh5BpY[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2010)

all looking real good,scxnl really got my eye,im watching her


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 7, 2010)

great vid update SICC .. how long u gonna wait till u flower them ho's?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 7, 2010)

genuity said:


> all looking real good,scxnl really got my eye,im watching her


Me and you both 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> great vid update SICC .. how long u gonna wait till u flower them ho's?


Thanks homie, I should be flowering by next week, i just need to get some inline fans and the ducting or whatever. Gonna set the tent up Saturday and prob have the CFL's in there until i go 12/12. the ladies need some more room.


----------



## machnak (Jul 7, 2010)

Your dope looks dope my friend.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks homie, I should be flowering by next week, i just need to get some inline fans and the ducting or whatever. Gonna set the tent up Saturday and prob have the CFL's in there until i go 12/12. the ladies need some more room.[/QUOTE]

koo dogg.. can't wait to see them flower up..


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 7, 2010)

Why are you pickin on those plants man????

Pick on someone your own size   

They look like they are ready for the big tanning both, do you have the 400 ready?

I am thinking of kickin it up a notch this winter maybe to a 600. We will see how these plants turn out 1st

Keep up the great work 

I just got back from the city and picked up this stuff






Tastes soo smooth and yummy -- with a kick

Have a great night

T


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice looking plants man!! Always amazing!!


----------



## gom (Jul 7, 2010)

OK SICC I just got the time to finish reading this and, WOW, and there is more to come. Cant wait to see how this one comes out. I will subscribe as soon as I figure out how.

Ya know I cant help but thinking. With all the skills you have, and DUDE YOU GOT SKILLS. You must be smokin the best shit ever. Way better than I'm gettin. So light one up. Take a big ass hit, and give thanks for being you. 

Thanks again for your help today, and good luck with the grow(though I don't think you need luck).


----------



## gumball (Jul 8, 2010)

very nice sicc, you will be well rewarded by your bitches, and the dudes you get to!! (hope you get one for your breeding!!)


----------



## jadeshecky (Jul 8, 2010)

awwww they are getting so big and pretty, don't let them teenagers back talk ya. lol youve still got the touch sweety.


----------



## gumball (Jul 8, 2010)

Look, its jade, hey jade! How you been?


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice man, DJ Sicc, bringing it to us....XX for you!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

They look ready, hope you find fans and what-not. have you tried like ventilation companies or hvac suppliers. they may have fans for cheap.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 8, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Why are you pickin on those plants man????
> 
> Pick on someone your own size
> 
> ...



haha i was trying to show where the new growth was coming out of, my cam is kinda ghetto 



CabinetBuds said:


> Nice looking plants man!! Always amazing!!


Thanks CB 



gumball said:


> very nice sicc, you will be well rewarded by your bitches, and the dudes you get to!! (hope you get one for your breeding!!)


Yeah i cant wait to see who is a male, as weird as it sounds haha



jadeshecky said:


> awwww they are getting so big and pretty, don't let them teenagers back talk ya. lol youve still got the touch sweety.


Hey jade, good to hear from ya 
No back talk from my girls, they know better lol



Mr.Natural said:


> Nice man, DJ Sicc, bringing it to us....XX for you!


haha yeah i put a lil mix together for yall 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> They look ready, hope you find fans and what-not. have you tried like ventilation companies or hvac suppliers. they may have fans for cheap.


Im probably gonna get some off HTG supply, i still gotta see




*A lil Update, i tried to cloning the 6 tops i got when i cut them from the plants, ended up with 3/6

1 JHxSLxHJ and the two SCxNL's, one of the SCxNL's has rooted, i just checc'd today and she had some good root action going, today is day 11
I had to use soil because at the time when i topped i was out of cash, i used clonex root gel.
hopefully the other too will root
























*


----------



## gumball (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks good sicc, is this your first clone attempt? Of all your grows I don't remember you ever saying you did. You seem to be involved in enough grows and growing that I am sure you had no problems if it was your first.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> Looks good sicc, is this your first clone attempt? Of all your grows I don't remember you ever saying you did. You seem to be involved in enough grows and growing that I am sure you had no problems if it was your first.



Yeah I've never cloned before lol, i would just grow the seeds out since i had so many.


----------



## machnak (Jul 8, 2010)

Job well done.


I like the clear cups.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 8, 2010)

Lookin great, u just started flowering right, what's the plan for the clones you rooted? When you getting a 1000


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 8, 2010)

Naw im not flowering, the clones were just something i threw together out of what i had, im gonna be doing a better cloning set up at my homies crib, i totally forgot to upload the pics i took. I got some outdoor running over there, took the pics on the 4th







Triploid or whatever the fuck it is Northern Lights Fem. When i get pollen im going to pollinate her see if is the seed grow like that as well 







this is a HH and JHxSLxHJ i believe


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy plants


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 8, 2010)

*I cant see the pics *


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 8, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Happy plants


Thanks T 



Favre2Harvin said:


> *I cant see the pics *


really? that weird, i've never had that problem with my pics


----------



## machnak (Jul 8, 2010)

I see em. They look nice.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice outdoor grow man! You should probably give a go at cloning that Tripliod NL?


SLB


----------



## jadeshecky (Jul 9, 2010)

doing good sweety. i have just been wrapped up in myself lately. lol jk just smoking away on my harvest. weeeeeee all of your plants look amazing!

hey gumbal, nice to see ya brotha


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2010)

you willl have some "crumble on your brifecase" in no time
[video=youtube;ghLGWQmmQZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghLGWQmmQZo[/video]


----------



## greenbandit1 (Jul 9, 2010)

a little late but subscribed


----------



## gumball (Jul 9, 2010)

Never too late for Sicc's grows, they go on forever!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

*Jus a mini update

did some LST to a couple ladies, they're out growing my cab so im going to set up the tent tomorrow, and maybe even fire up the 400 just to test things out *


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, that has to be a good problem to have. after u fire it up for a day and see how the temps are under control u might just leave it on. Are you planning or running the tent closed or open? just put a fan infront of the girls n let em' grow.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4376743]*Jus a mini update

did some LST to a couple ladies, they're out growing my cab so im going to set up the tent tomorrow, and maybe even fire up the 400 just to test things out *[/QUOTE]

That's what we want to hear, fire that bitch up and let's get this party started !!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, that has to be a good problem to have. after u fire it up for a day and see how the temps are under control u might just leave it on. Are you planning or running the tent closed or open? just put a fan infront of the girls n let em' grow.


I'll probably just have to leave the tent open, only got a fan to keep things cool, but if it gets too hot i'll just stick the CFL's in the tent.



TCurtiss said:


> That's what we want to hear, fire that bitch up and let's get this party started !!!


haha another week of veg and they're good to go


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 9, 2010)

I added a fan to remove the heat from the 400 I think the fan pulls 165 cfm

It really made a difference in the heat in my cabinet, reducing it greatly and you can run it closer to the plants

How big is the tent?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I added a fan to remove the heat from the 400 I think the fan pulls 165 cfm
> 
> It really made a difference in the heat in my cabinet, reducing it greatly and you can run it closer to the plants
> 
> How big is the tent?


 yea man, 400's dont push out too much heat, way more than cfls but not too much, a regular oscillating fan can do the job. my house is around 75f most of the time and my ten is usually around 78f.

Sicc u should veg that week out under the hid so they can adjust b4 flower, and that growth will help them hold the weght the hps put on.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I added a fan to remove the heat from the 400 I think the fan pulls 165 cfm
> 
> It really made a difference in the heat in my cabinet, reducing it greatly and you can run it closer to the plants
> 
> How big is the tent?


Its 2x4x5



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea man, 400's dont push out too much heat, way more than cfls but not too much, a regular oscillating fan can do the job. my house is around 75f most of the time and my ten is usually around 78f.
> 
> Sicc u should veg that week out under the hid so they can adjust b4 flower, and that growth will help them hold the weght the hps put on.



I would but i dont want to run that thing 18 hours a day even if its just a week haha.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

*High Temps are a growers nightmare; pests, slow or no cuttings taking to root, tough times in SoCal!!!
But you could add AC and another $100.00 to the Electric Bill*...


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

*Hey SICC,

How are temps where you live?
Notice any changes from winter grows?
I do much better from Oct to April.*


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

It hasn't been too hot lately, im gonna run it at night so things should be good.


----------



## gumball (Jul 9, 2010)

you could always run the 400 a few hours a day, you know, to tune in the temps


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 10, 2010)

why is it you dont want to run ur 400 18 hours a day?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 10, 2010)

Because it costs money lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

Growing on a buget sucks. My mate grows undew an old 250whps and wonders why he dunt get nice big tight buds like me lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Growing on a buget sucks. My mate grows undew an old 250whps and wonders why he dunt get nice big tight buds like me lmao



LOL i wonder why 

I could run it 18 hours but im just a cheap bastard  so i'd rather save it for flowering.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 10, 2010)

I just run my 400 for 12 hours, it's too bad you can't veg them outside but I am sure you have your reasons not to

Just keep doing your thing, everything looks like it is going well so just go with it


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Growing on a buget sucks. My mate grows undew an old 250whps and wonders why he dunt get nice big tight buds like me lmao


 
funny i have gotten rock solid sourkush scrogs under a 250 watter and one 42 watt cfl....


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> funny i have gotten rock solid sourkush scrogs under a 250 watter and one 42 watt cfl....



I am sure you can, I was surprised by what this 400 can produce, very nice fat nugs


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok i got the tent set up 

Im gonna take a vid tomorrow, i snapped a couple pics gotta charge the cam. Gonna mess with the light tomorrow, the ladies need some sleep.



















here is some Sour OG im smokin


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking really good sicc. OG is bomb, had some the other day my friend, ENJOI!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2010)

i had some sour og crosses a while bacc.. love the smell.

girls look good in there, now the ladies can breath


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jul 10, 2010)

Woo Hoo!........................


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 10, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looking really good sicc. OG is bomb, had some the other day my friend, ENJOI!


yeah I've been smokin on it for some im now, im ready for a different kush strain tho 
I needa get back into my bubba kush days 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had some sour og crosses a while bacc.. love the smell.
> 
> girls look good in there, now the ladies can breath


Yeah there is plenty room for the girls, so far soo good 



SlickRickMcgee said:


> Woo Hoo!........................


damn what up rick, been a long time since i seen you, you still growin?


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

I got some Master Kush going now, wouldn't mind some Bubba either.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice SICC, I'm smoking a bowl of the best damn blue dream on earth, no shit!
Un f'n believable, stumbled across it by a quirk of luck... Tastes more like Blueberries
then my Dutch Passion Blueberry. Wish we all could share our best smokes together.
Maybe someday soon...


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Very nice SICC, I'm smoking a bowl of the best damn blue dream on earth, no shit!
> Un f'n believable, stumbled across it by a quirk of luck... Tastes more like Blueberries
> then my Dutch Passion Blueberry. Wish we all could share our best smokes together.
> Maybe someday soon...


That would be dope.


----------



## gumball (Jul 11, 2010)

them ladies dont need sleep, they need you to put up that disco ball in the sky so they can party all nite long!!!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 12, 2010)

*Haha nice man I just put up my tent too. Things are lookin G . *


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

Just a lil outdoor update, went to my homie's crib yesterday, had a couple beers, munched on some burgers and got a vid of the ladies 
I'll have an indoor update in a couple hours

First plant is Super Skunk, then the next two are Northern Lights, after them is the Special Queen, and finally the Triploid Northern Lights. All Female. The smaller plants are JHxSLxHJ, the front left, and a Hollands Hope on the right. The one in the back is a Grapefruit Female. 



[video=youtube;tzDwdXQONTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzDwdXQONTw[/video]


----------



## machnak (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice Sicc.

How long does it normally take you to upload a video about as long as that?


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 12, 2010)

Lookin' real nice SICC! That Sour OG looks like some really great smoke! Have fun homie!


SLB


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

SICC";4386241]Just a lil outdoor update said:


> Very nice Sicc.
> 
> How long does it normally take you to upload a video about as long as that?


Like 10 mins or so



SmokesLikeBob said:


> Lookin' real nice SICC! That Sour OG looks like some really great smoke! Have fun homie!
> 
> 
> SLB



Thanks man


----------



## machnak (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks man, just making sure it's not only me that it takes a while. Sometimes up to half an hour for a 2 minute video I feel like I have dial-up when uploading videos.


Plants are looking so good again by the way.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 12, 2010)

*what the FUCK man I still cant see pics! 
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

damn thats weird 
May be something with your computer.


----------



## gumball (Jul 12, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *what the FUCK man I still cant see pics!
> *


clear your cookies and cache and everything. that use to happen to me with jades pic's, i could even see them on my phone, but not computer. what I did on the computer was right clicked where the picture was suppose to go, and click properties, then look for the address to the picture in the properties, then copy and paste that into a new browser window. hope that helps


----------



## gumball (Jul 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4386241]Just a lil outdoor update, went to my homie's crib yesterday, had a couple beers, munched on some burgers and got a vid of the ladies 
I'll have an indoor update in a couple hours

First plant is Super Skunk, then the next two are Northern Lights, after them is the Special Queen, and finally the Triploid Northern Lights. All Female. The smaller plants are JHxSLxHJ, the front left, and a Hollands Hope on the right. The one in the back is a Grapefruit Female. 



[/QUOTE]

well we know your curing jars wont be empty this fall, you or your buddies!! come to think of it, you may wanna just go ahead and pick up some more!! yeah, just go ahead now, when you think you have enough get one or 2 more !!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2010)

nice outdoor going!.. is it a co-op between you and a boy or he just lettin u use his space? between your indoor and outdoor your gonna be on cloud 11 tryin to get to 12.


----------



## gumball (Jul 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice outdoor going!.. is it a co-op between you and a boy or he just lettin u use his space? between your indoor and outdoor your gonna be on cloud 11 tryin to get to 12.


he'll use one cloud for snoozing and one for munchies!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice outdoor going!.. is it a co-op between you and a boy or he just lettin u use his space? between your indoor and outdoor your gonna be on cloud 11 tryin to get to 12.


yeah its a co op thing with the out door, im helping him grow but all the fems are his seeds, i had my own seeds we put out there with that shitty soil so the outdoors got all fuc'd up to haha. so he wanted to buy some seeds and i started them here and took them to his crib. hes getting ready to start a indoor grow with a 600 watt HPS, i got my 400 and he got his 600 haha.
he has a fat ass tent too, its 4x4x6.5


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2010)

damn, thats wassup.. he damn sure picked the right person to join up with.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

Well i've known this fool for a while, way bac since middle school.
The only homie i really trust.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 12, 2010)

plankts are lookin great sicc !!! nice video to keep up the good growin !!! peace & 420


----------



## harth234 (Jul 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4387735]Well i've known this fool for a while, way bac since middle school.
The only homie i really trust.[/QUOTE]

yo dude u know what i was thinking about... do any of you cali guys move your bud because of the dispensaries or do you just grow for your self?

prob a little bit of both haha... im not a cop if i freaked you out by asking that


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

howak47 said:


> plankts are lookin great sicc !!! nice video to keep up the good growin !!! peace & 420


Thanks Howak, how is that 400 treating you so far? i need to get mine going already haha



harth234 said:


> yo dude u know what i was thinking about... do any of you cali guys move your bud because of the dispensaries or do you just grow for your self?
> 
> prob a little bit of both haha... im not a cop if i freaked you out by asking that


Thats Classified Information


----------



## harth234 (Jul 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4387817]Thats Classified Information [/QUOTE]

thats what i figured lol


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 13, 2010)

*Did you get ur 400 up yet?? *


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 14, 2010)

whats up man....the stuff i bred came out awesome...the jtr x mbs came out the best....not sure if it would be the best if other strains werent attacked by pm. was the best of everything i harvested tho. looking good man!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 14, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Did you get ur 400 up yet?? *


I was but its been really hot lately, ima prob just wait till i get those inline fans.



aeviaanah said:


> whats up man....the stuff i bred came out awesome...the jtr x mbs came out the best....not sure if it would be the best if other strains werent attacked by pm. was the best of everything i harvested tho. looking good man!


Nice, so far the JTR is doing really well, the inner growth i got is pretty crazy, i cant wait to see them in flower.
So still got stuff going? havent seen you post in your journal ina while


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4396388]I was but its been really hot lately, ima prob just wait till i get those inline fans.



Nice, so far the JTR is doing really well, the inner growth i got is pretty crazy, i cant wait to see them in flower.
So still got stuff going? havent seen you post in your journal ina while[/QUOTE]

That JTR smells soooooo sweet you are going to love it

I was working on the plants installing my auto water device and my fingers smelled from the resin off the JTR

I will have some new pictures in a couple days


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2010)

the internode spacing on my jtr is tiny, ive had to prune half of it away just so it gets some light downstairs lol. Really lemoney smell at the min


----------



## howak47 (Jul 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4387817]Thanks Howak, how is that 400 treating you so far? i need to get mine going already haha



Thats Classified Information [/QUOTE]
its workin great man i can already tell a big difference they are growin much faster than they where with the cfls


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> the internode spacing on my jtr is tiny, ive had to prune half of it away just so it gets some light downstairs lol. Really lemoney smell at the min


I will probably have to do the same down the line, the ones i got going are just compact lil bushes 




howak47 said:


> its workin great man i can already tell a big difference they are growin much faster than they where with the cfls


nice, im lookin forward to see the buds you get with it


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4396388]I was but its been really hot lately, ima prob just wait till i get those inline fans.



Nice, so far the JTR is doing really well, the inner growth i got is pretty crazy, i cant wait to see them in flower.
So still got stuff going? havent seen you post in your journal ina while[/QUOTE]

yea right now i got deep purple, white berry x redwood kush, trainwreck x early skunk, master kush, purple kush, bubba kush, pure kush, santa cruz kush, super silver haze, bk x mbs, jtr x mbs, jack the ripper goin. Trying to do the proper steps so i dont see PM again.


----------



## jadeshecky (Jul 16, 2010)

everything is looking super sweet brotha love!


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yea right now i got deep purple, white berry x redwood kush, trainwreck x early skunk, master kush, purple kush, bubba kush, pure kush, santa cruz kush, super silver haze, bk x mbs, jtr x mbs, jack the ripper goin. Trying to do the proper steps so i dont see PM again.


Sound like a jungle.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 16, 2010)

jadeshecky said:


> everything is looking super sweet brotha love!



Thanks Jade, its always good to hear from ya 



*Just a lil update, im gonna go to my homie crib again today and check on the ladies. i will take a video of them then probably tomorrow i'll take a vid of the indoor. I was supposed to do that on Monday haha.
The plants are doin good, this heat wave we're having his having them needing alot more care, so im giving them water more frequently. Im gonna get those damn fans soon tho, then i'll get to flowering.*


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yea right now i got deep purple, white berry x redwood kush, trainwreck x early skunk, master kush, purple kush, bubba kush, pure kush, santa cruz kush, super silver haze, bk x mbs, jtr x mbs, jack the ripper goin. Trying to do the proper steps so i dont see PM again.


 
wow thats alotta variety


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 17, 2010)

hey SICC when your transplanting do you do it when the soil is dry?

im wondering if it even matters if wet or dry and figured you would know, or atleast lemme kno how u transplant

few posts on the board say to water after the transplant, this true?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 17, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hey SICC when your transplanting do you do it when the soil is dry?
> 
> im wondering if it even matters if wet or dry and figured you would know, or atleast lemme kno how u transplant
> 
> few posts on the board say to water after the transplant, this true?


I did it when it was dry


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 17, 2010)

*Whats good yall?
Time for another update, i accidentally deleted the vid of the outdoor i took yesterday haha, things haven't changed much tho. They're doing good, upped the nutrients for them, using Bio Bizz Heaven and Bio Bizz Grow. I got a vid of the indoor, i took pics as well im gonna post and put the vid up later once its done.
Gonna order those fans later today too so once i get them the 400 watter is going up. Its 99 degree's right now so i want some proper ventilation before i set that bad boy up.

I was inspectin the plants and some are showing some pre sex hairs, one of the SCxNL and JHxSLxHJ got a couple lil white hairs going and then im pretty sure the other JHxSLxHJ is male along with my JTRxMBS's. And the others are unknown but i could wrong.*


*Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana *
*the one on the left is the female and on the right is the suspected male*













*Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights*
*left female, right unknown*













*
Jack The RipperxMedical Bagseed
suspected males*













*Hollands Hope*
*here is my love *


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice happy looking plants, keep it up!!!


----------



## gumball (Jul 17, 2010)

They're gorgeous! They are gonna get big in the stretch


----------



## machnak (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful, healthy, gorgeous plants! Can't wait to see some huge colas on them.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 17, 2010)

that last one is gonna be a bush!! love the tight spacing lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2010)

im likeing the looks of that SCxNL.
nice n full


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 17, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Nice happy looking plants, keep it up!!!


Thanks TC, hopfully at least one of my JTR's is a female, but i have a feeling they're both males 



gumball said:


> They're gorgeous! They are gonna get big in the stretch


Yeah its gonna be crazy im ordering those fans today so i can get to flowering, i have been veggin for like 2 months



machnak said:


> Beautiful, healthy, gorgeous plants! Can't wait to see some huge colas on them.


Its gonna be colas galore 



Delux83 said:


> that last one is gonna be a bush!! love the tight spacing lol


Shes my one n only love 



genuity said:


> im likeing the looks of that SCxNL.
> nice n full



Yeah im liking the SCxNL as well, im so happy that one should be female, she is the better one out of the two, but her sister isnt doing too bad.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2010)

plants are lookin great sicc !!! keep it up  peace & 420


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 17, 2010)

damn sicc .. glad that strawberry cough x NL is female.. that hollands hope is looking nice.. loving them leaves on that one.. .. them ho's ready for that HPS


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

[youtube]/v/8y_VFGrGnCE&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></[/youtube]


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 18, 2010)

Whats up man? Both jtrx mbs male eh? that sucks. Any breeding plans this time round? 

Work on gettin them leaves to point upward at a 45deg angle....this is when you know they are extremely happy.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Whats up man? Both jtrx mbs male eh? that sucks. Any breeding plans this time round?
> 
> Work on gettin them leaves to point upward at a 45deg angle....this is when you know they are extremely happy.



Well im assuming they're males, i could be wrong tho, but for some reason i have a feeling they are. Im just going off of what i see, cause a couple of them are showing lil white pre hairs while the males im suspecting just have these really tiny ball type things where the hair would be. And the rest dont have any hair of those lil ball things. I kno its not a for sure way of telling sex for males but all my other grows i spotted the same thing and they turned male.
The plants usually are sticking up but i took the pics right after i watered.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks Outstanding!!
That HH looks awesome!!!

Thanks for all the info man...


----------



## machnak (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey SICC, can you get some pictures of the pre-flowers and the what looks like ball things. I'll get some pictures of mine, maybe we can run a test to see if they develop male or female from how they look this early?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 18, 2010)

i always thought the balls you are seeing are a sure way of telling they are males.


----------



## machnak (Jul 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i always thought the balls you are seeing are a sure way of telling they are males.



It is, but this early in flowering they can look male but still may be female.....sure chances are males but not everytime. Looks can be deceiving.

I deny the inevitable until I'm 100% sure it's not a female...but I'm an optimist.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 18, 2010)

*Haha that Hollands Hope looks amazing man!! *


----------



## TheJointProject (Jul 19, 2010)

Big and Bushy! That's how we all like our girls!! LOL Lookin good bro! Keep it up. can't wait to see those big ass colas


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

howak47 said:


> plants are lookin great sicc !!! keep it up  peace & 420


Thanks Homie, good lookin out 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> damn sicc .. glad that strawberry cough x NL is female.. that hollands hope is looking nice.. loving them leaves on that one.. .. them ho's ready for that HPS


Yeah same here, the guy i got them from said that they were supposed to me fem seeds cause every single seed him and his friend grew out was female, and so far its true here, i can see any pre sex signs on the other on tho, im hoping its a fem



mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/8y_VFGrGnCE&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></[/youtube]


Word westy, word 
Always good to have ya along 



CabinetBuds said:


> Looks Outstanding!!
> That HH looks awesome!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the info man...


No prob, good lookin out 



machnak said:


> Hey SICC, can you get some pictures of the pre-flowers and the what looks like ball things. I'll get some pictures of mine, maybe we can run a test to see if they develop male or female from how they look this early?


I'll try, i was gonna do it before but it was hard to get a good pic



Favre2Harvin said:


> *Haha that Hollands Hope looks amazing man!! *


I kno, its crazy 



TheJointProject said:


> Big and Bushy! That's how we all like our girls!! LOL Lookin good bro! Keep it up. can't wait to see those big ass colas


lol thanks JP


----------



## B DUB (Jul 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4415391]Thanks Homie, good lookin out 



Yeah same here, the guy i got them from said that they were supposed to me fem seeds cause every single seed him and his friend grew out was female, and so far its true here, i can see any pre sex signs on the other on tho, im hoping its a fem



Word westy, word 
Always good to have ya along 



No prob, good lookin out 



I'll try, i was gonna do it before but it was hard to get a good pic



I kno, its crazy 



lol thanks JP [/QUOTE]



I love that song. Good shit Sicc. Keep em comin. Hey Sicc....theres something happenin here what is is mostly clear. Keep em green and keep em growin my friend. I was groovin over here. I hate to say it but I always wondered where that ugly fucker (flavor flav) came from. Now I know. I never saw a video of that. God damn he is a funny lookin dude.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL yeah he is a funny lookin mother fucker


----------



## B DUB (Jul 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4416373]LOL yeah he is a funny lookin mother fucker[/QUOTE]

I posted a few vids myself on my page. Check me out. A few of the good ones I can remember the names of. I have so many I am gonna keep ya entertained.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice sicc ..everything is looking so green.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;laobNAUoKmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laobNAUoKmg[/video]


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks nice and green man!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome to the HID light club !!


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

sweet man!! now things are gonna get interesting!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looks nice and green man!


Thanks Macc 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> welcome to the HID light club !!


haha it feels good to be in 



gumball said:


> sweet man!! now things are gonna get interesting!!


Yeah i cant wait once things get going, hopefully they will all show sex fast, last time it took my lady 14 days


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm at just about a week and I don't even wanna look for another few days. One day I look and they look female, the next male. It's just too early for me! Patience patience patience I keep telling myself.


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'm at just about a week and I don't even wanna look for another few days. One day I look and they look female, the next male. It's just too early for me! Patience patience patience I keep telling myself.


yeah, keep telling yourself that!!! just kidding, you'll get you a bitch!!


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm hoping!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

lol yeah waiting is the worst, 3 of mine had pre sex hairs so i know what they are but i still have to wait for the rest


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

I want some pre sex hairs. 



Haha


----------



## The Snowman (Jul 22, 2010)

what kind of hood is that?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> what kind of hood is that?


Its just the regular Box hood with out the front and back piece put on, it came with two parts to close of the front and back end but i didnt put them on.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 22, 2010)

woohoo got the 400 now this thread can finally live up to its name ....how far u got that 400 away looks a lil far maybe just the angle


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> woohoo got the 400 now this thread can finally live up to its name ....how far u got that 400 away looks a lil far maybe just the angle



Yeah its a lil high up there, i didnt want it too close to them just yet, ima gonna lower it probably tomorrow.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4427530]Yeah its a lil high up there, i didnt want it too close to them just yet, ima gonna lower it probably tomorrow.[/QUOTE]

smart man,that sicc is.
that growth rate is bout to be sicc.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah its gonna be crazy 

hopefully they dont stretch too much.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2010)

damn buddy, by the end of flowering your tent is gonna be pacced with buds.. i'd put anything on it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4427592]Yeah its gonna be crazy 

hopefully they dont stretch too much.[/QUOTE]

as long as it is "good stretch"


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey SICC good looking plants. 
subbin' and reppin. Keep it good.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 22, 2010)

Good to have ya along King 

+REP bac at ya


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking good bro those plants are so healthy gonna get exciting now there under that HID


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

Good lookin out Dub, things are going smoothly, the plants seem to be loving the new light, i had it raised up a lil high so im going to lower it tomorrow.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 23, 2010)

*is that the clone in the cup hiding in the bacK? damn that bitch got tall fast! *


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah i got two clones, one JHxSLxHJ and one of the SCxNL's, both fems. I was gonna take pics but i never did, my cam needs to be charged anyways.
I have 3 females, 1 JHxSLxHJ and both SCxNL's. The grower i got the SCxNL from said they were feminized in that all the seeds he and his friends grew out were all female, and both of mine are.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2010)

looks great sicc are u runnin about 83 all day or is that the high in the tent? just wondering cause mine is staying high with it being 100+ here outside ready for the weather to cool down


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 24, 2010)

howak47 said:


> looks great sicc are u runnin about 83 all day or is that the high in the tent? just wondering cause mine is staying high with it being 100+ here outside ready for the weather to cool down


83 was the highest it got so far, it was kinda hot that morning. It stays at 80-81 most the time, last night was a lil cooler at 78 all night, it was at 81 when i turned the lights off this morning. My time is 10pm-10am.
All i got is two fans, one pushing air out and one point up towards the light.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

*My Flower Room is 93 right now...*


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4426908][video=youtube;laobNAUoKmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laobNAUoKmg[/video][/QUOTE]

gotta page bump that shit 'SICC'


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2010)

nice looking SICC,


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking damn good. 


Update?


----------



## rudy.racoon (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking Good SiCC


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll have a recent update in a couple days.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4446783]I'll have a recent update in a couple days.[/QUOTE]

I will have one as well and can't wait to see how yours have grown since I have been out


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool, i'll look out for yours. Im going to update on Thursday, that will be one week flowering, seems like its been weeks haha.
I should have a outdoor update this weekend too hopefully, i gotta talk with my friend.


----------



## gumball (Jul 28, 2010)

are all them plants a lot more work to tend to Sicc?


----------



## coopdevillan (Jul 29, 2010)

Whats up bro, been a min right. Things are looking swell for u  Some yummy flavs at hand. I've been a busy lil snakey myself  Got my reachable dream set (without all the kinks out lol). I have contributed to HTG recently to. I have more than doubled the size yay. I will make a lil thread. Hey whats up with the you tube vids ? You think thats traceable and what not. Just curiouse cuz I like the idea but am a sketch lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 29, 2010)

gumball said:


> are all them plants a lot more work to tend to Sicc?


Not too much, the only thing is having to wake up 2 times in the morning to feed them since my lights are 10pm-10am. I wake up once at 2 am and again at 6am to water them.



coopdevillan said:


> Whats up bro, been a min right. Things are looking swell for u  Some yummy flavs at hand. I've been a busy lil snakey myself  Got my reachable dream set (without all the kinks out lol). I have contributed to HTG recently to. I have more than doubled the size yay. I will make a lil thread. Hey whats up with the you tube vids ? You think thats traceable and what not. Just curiouse cuz I like the idea but am a sketch lol.


Thanks coop, it has been a minuet haha. its good to hear from ya, leave me a link here if you get the journal up. Youtube is legit, ALOT of people post their grows on it, its just like using any other website to upload pics like here at riu.


----------



## coopdevillan (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I like the idea and so I may just do that on the blackberry tonight when lights go on 12 to 6 pm dark.


----------



## harth234 (Jul 29, 2010)

why do you wake up at different times to water at different times?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 29, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Well I like the idea and so I may just do that on the blackberry tonight when lights go on 12 to 6 pm dark.


sounds good man keep me posted



harth234 said:


> why do you wake up at different times to water at different times?


Because i dont feed them alot of water, and they dont need that much. Alot of them would get over watered when i would try to put a bigger amount. Its just something im used to i guess, i dont like to have them starve before i feed them, i like to keep the constantly watered and cared for. Its a normal day to them most the time while im sleeping, so usually if i had the lights on during the day i would do it.
I put al my work into these bitches haha.



Gonna have an update tomorrow, today is one week flowering.


----------



## harth234 (Jul 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4453113]
Because i dont feed them alot of water, and they dont need that much. Alot of them would get over watered when i would try to put a bigger amount. Its just something im used to i guess, i dont like to have them starve before i feed them, i like to keep the constantly watered and cared for. Its a normal day to them most the time while im sleeping, so usually if i had the lights on during the day i would do it.
I put al my work into these bitches haha.[/QUOTE]

yo man im pretty sure waking up at different times of the night is bad for you because it disrupts your rem (rapid eye movement) cycles.
Anyway thats a really good point about the starving, i would try it too but the only way i prevent my self from over watering is that i let them dry a then water when i notice.


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

Well the body sleeps in REM in hours of three, so if he woke up at 3 & 6, instead of 2 & 6...it would be better.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 29, 2010)

lol im like half asleep when i do it, takes like 5 mins and back to snoozing


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

who needs sleep,when you got gal's to tend too!!!!
keep it green.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 29, 2010)

yah for sure!! forget sicc its the buds we need to worry about this site is about helping each other grow the hell with eachother!  hahaha jk looking good ive seen what you can do with ur girls so im sure if you think they need watered at 2am they do.


----------



## coopdevillan (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah crazy hours you got. I like to be coherent when gardening lol. Heres my new thread SICC 

*NEW GROW OP*


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 29, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Yeah crazy hours you got. I like to be coherent when gardening lol. Heres my new thread SICC
> 
> *NEW GROW OP*



Cool im gonna subscribed now, i suggest everyone do the same!


----------



## 619SixFour (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking good homie.


----------



## jadeshecky (Jul 30, 2010)

beautiful as always. plus reps man.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 30, 2010)

lol thanks, i haven't even updated yet


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Soon?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 30, 2010)

Tomorrow, was supposed to be yesterday, then today, now its tomorrow 
I woke up a lil late didnt have tie to snap any pics, i should be going to my friends house today so hopefully i'll have an indoor and outdoor update.


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds dope man, I'll be sitting here waiting haha.


----------



## gumball (Jul 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4456164]Tomorrow, was supposed to be yesterday, then today, now its tomorrow 
I woke up a lil late didnt have tie to snap any pics, i should be going to my friends house today so hopefully i'll have an indoor and outdoor update. [/QUOTE]

sounds cool man, sounds like your taking it easy, nice!!! dont sweat the pic's, i like the suspense!!


----------



## gumball (Jul 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4453113]Because i dont feed them alot of water, and they dont need that much. Alot of them would get over watered when i would try to put a bigger amount. Its just something im used to i guess, i dont like to have them starve before i feed them, i like to keep the constantly watered and cared for. Its a normal day to them most the time while im sleeping, so usually if i had the lights on during the day i would do it.
I put al my work into these bitches haha.



Gonna have an update tomorrow, today is one week flowering.[/QUOTE]

hey man, get you one of them water globes you stick in it when you crash, and it will keep it moist over night.


----------



## harth234 (Jul 30, 2010)

gumball said:


> hey man, get you one of them water globes you stick in it when you crash, and it will keep it moist over night.


dont those hurt the roots of your plants when you insert them into the soil?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

*gonna update
*


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

*Outdoor Update*

Whats good yall, this is my outdoor update
This is my main homie gettin some cam time throwin up the west coast haha

*Triploid Northern Lights*













*
Special Queen*







*Super Skunk on the left, Two More Northern Lights on the right*












*
Group Shot*








*I had a video, but for some reason its fucked up, ima prob go bac to my homies crib tomorrow but i should have indoor pics and a vid tomorrow as well.*


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW! Everything looks nice and green man! Super skunk looks hella good.


----------



## harth234 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey btw do you top or fim your plants?


----------



## TheJointProject (Jul 31, 2010)

Look @ that triploid! I guess she made it huh? All are lookin great man. you and your boy should be proud.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

*Indoor Update*


*Everything is going great, Thursday was 1 week of flowering. In total, i have 4 females, and 3 males.*


*My females are*

*Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana*

*As you can see the one on the right is a lil heat stressed for some reason, even tho the others are taller and closer to the light lol*

*






















*


*Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights

























*

*My Males are


Hollands Hope 















Jack The RipperxMedical Bagseed*

*














So that's where im at now. The plants are almost 2 Feet I believe, I'll have to re measure tomorrow to make sure. Right now im feeding them The 3 Part General Hydroponics Series, Micro, Grow, And Bloom. Along with that is some Kool Bloom, Sweet Grape and some Hygrozyme for the roots. Once they are a lil Further along i will be adding some Hydroplex as well.


Now on to breeding, My male situation didnt work out as i first thought, I was thinking one of the JHxSLxHJ's was a male, so my plan was to Cross it back into itself to make F2's, then cross it into the SCxNL and have that as my strain. But since the HH and JTR's are males, it changes what im gonna do. Or at least wanted to do. So in stead of (JHxSLxHJ X SCxNL), Im going to now do (HH X SCxNL). At my Friends house He has an HH going that is female, so i'll probably make some more HH seeds as well.
The HH X SCxNL will be one of my strains, and on my next run im going to try and make my main one again. I have more JHxSLxHJ seeds, as well as some NY Skunk, and some Hijack so i'll try my luck with those. *


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 31, 2010)

HID lights is were it's at.. them plants look great...them muthafuckas got big... u gon have a nice harvest .. keep it.. west coast style!


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

Indoor and outdoor look equally as good, Can't wait to see those bud sites start to fill in!


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4458025]*gonna update
*[/QUOTE]
hahahahhahahahaha promise? j/k lol


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 31, 2010)

lookin awesome sic shame that hollands hope is male tho :\


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 31, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> hahahahhahahahaha promise? j/k lol


whoops guess there was another page hahah


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> HID lights is were it's at.. them plants look great...them muthafuckas got big... u gon have a nice harvest .. keep it.. west coast style!


Thanks homie, West West!



machnak said:


> Indoor and outdoor look equally as good, Can't wait to see those bud sites start to fill in!


Yeah me too, gonna have alot of bud in a couple months  



Delux83 said:


> hahahahhahahahaha promise? j/k lol


lol i just updated



GANJAxDUBZ said:


> lookin awesome sic shame that hollands hope is male tho :\


Its all good, he was stinky in veg, and has some killer node spacing. Thats something im lookin for in a male, so he's still good in my eye


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 31, 2010)

looks fantastic.......


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking awesome! sub'ed +rep


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, 

When i updated i forgot to post my party cup and my clones.













Clones

Strawberry CoughxNothern Lights on the Left, Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana on the Right













Group Shot


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 31, 2010)

haha.. shits crazy how big that muthafucka is in that cup.. good shit


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

That's awesome. What did you yield roughly on the party cups last time?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 31, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> haha.. shits crazy how big that muthafucka is in that cup.. good shit


haha yeah she's just as tall as the others, im hoping for a fat ass cola 



machnak said:


> That's awesome. What did you yield roughly on the party cups last time?


It was around 26 gram i believe, its in my journal towards the end


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

That's awesome man. Amazes me haha.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 31, 2010)

what up bro! been awhile. whats that tall leggy girl you got there? gonna be a beaut with some buds. should be a big ass hog leg of a bud!

glad to see you still at it. hoping to get back in myself this winter.


Shack


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice work man, good looking plants and solid growing. 
haha i love the party cup


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 1, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> what up bro! been awhile. whats that tall leggy girl you got there? gonna be a beaut with some buds. should be a big ass hog leg of a bud!
> 
> glad to see you still at it. hoping to get back in myself this winter.
> 
> ...


Its my party cup, there is a more recent update of my actual plants a page back



KingIV20 said:


> Nice work man, good looking plants and solid growing.
> haha i love the party cup


haha thanks homie


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 1, 2010)

haha i'm probably just gonna grind the whole plant up and make butter with it when it's done but i was wondering when do you think it would finish since you are the partycup king haha i didn't know if you wanted me to post pics in your journal so let me know if i can


----------



## coopdevillan (Aug 1, 2010)

harth234 said:


> dont those hurt the roots of your plants when you insert them into the soil?


I would assume it would be the same as sticking PH/Moisture meter into your soil no ?


----------



## coopdevillan (Aug 1, 2010)

We should do a party cup challenge thread some time SICC that would be fun bro.


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 1, 2010)

I would be down for a contest


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 1, 2010)

one going on at club speedy u just missed the deadline by a few weeks


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 2, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> haha i'm probably just gonna grind the whole plant up and make butter with it when it's done but i was wondering when do you think it would finish since you are the partycup king haha i didn't know if you wanted me to post pics in your journal so let me know if i can


You can post whatever in here its all good haha



coopdevillan said:


> We should do a party cup challenge thread some time SICC that would be fun bro.





Delux83 said:


> one going on at club speedy u just missed the deadline by a few weeks


Yeah there is one going already, but i would be down to do another one after.


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 2, 2010)

how long do you think? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats a nice cup, you still got some time to go, at least another 4 weeks.
what is she flowering under?


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4467098]Thats a nice cup, you still got some time to go, at least another 4 weeks.
what is she flowering under?[/QUOTE]

i'm torturing her with 4 26 watt cfls haha


----------



## coopdevillan (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn looking good for 4 26 watters lol Keep it up.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 2, 2010)

*lmao @ that cup 
that shits almost 2ft tall hahaahah flower it under the 400 in that cup and see what you get hahaha
*


----------



## B DUB (Aug 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4467098]Thats a nice cup, you still got some time to go, at least another 4 weeks.
what is she flowering under?[/QUOTE]


Any thoughts on what to do with Budrot. How am I suppose to be curing these? I have never had a issue before but I thought I am suppose to take a long approach to drying them out. I have budrot on the first plant I cut down 8 days ago so I need to change what I am doing with the rest of them. Advioce and tips?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 3, 2010)

You would have to cut out all the mold, you would want to cure your bud with a bunch of rot.

I would look at this.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/240320-bud-rot-wars-how-survive.html


----------



## 619SixFour (Aug 4, 2010)

Never had it but thanks for the info. If I decide to get some Big Bud I think this will come in handy. What the fuck is the deal Sicc, how ya been?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

Same shit different day , whats good with you?


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 4, 2010)

Yosemite next week and end of the flowering

What to do?? What to do???

To chop or to not chop that is the question?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2010)

Man that triploid is beautiful...all plants are looking top notch my friend. id sure like to get my hands on some of them seeds you are getting ready to have. donate one middle nug and expect anywhere from 100-200 viable seeds, being you have some good pollen and a willing female

im so proud of you


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

lol thanks AE 

I got my pollen sacks drying now, gonna pollinate here soon.


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

So SICC, did you want to start a party cup contest or something? I thought someone mentioned it but I thought it would be pretty cool to do.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2010)

what you gonna do with jtr x mbs (bastard jack) pollen? my bj came out the best this harvest, but all my indica doms got pm.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

I tossed the JTR's, i wanted to save one but i had no where to put him. 
I didnt want him and the HH's pollen both flying around. Cause if anything else got pollinated that i didn't i'll kno what it is, and i would hate for a branch to get pollinated by the JTR and me think that its a HH.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Whatup sicc, everything good ?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah i updated a couple pages back, like a week ago i think, gonna have new pics up this weekend.


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Can't wait for em.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 10, 2010)

whats up everybody!? :high: on granddaddy purple


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 10, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> whats up everybody!? :high: On granddaddy purple


 bbbbllluuueee dddrrreeeaaammm mmmaaannn!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates, i have been trying to wake up early enough to take pics since Monday lol


----------



## grapesnowcone (Aug 11, 2010)

How long did you veg the tallest party cup you got going?


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, hopefully tomorrow morning  I wanna see those little sluts!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 11, 2010)

grapesnowcone said:


> How long did you veg the tallest party cup you got going?


She was vegged as long as the rest of the plants, she was one of the plants i was going to transplant into a gallon pot but she had a slow start so i kept her in the party cup, now she's all grown up and looking great. She is taller then most the plants i have in the gallon pots


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2010)

when is the next update homeboi!!! i wanna see them ho's


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 11, 2010)

Hopefully tomorrow haha, they're filling in nicely, tomorrow will be 3 weeks of 12/12 and Saturday will be 2 weeks since i confirmed all my females.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 11, 2010)

thas waddup cant wait for that update!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

Whats good all?

Been a good minuet since i updated. Things are going well, buds are forming, so all is good. Today is 3 weeks since 12/12, Sunday will be 2 weeks since they were all confirmed females.
I collected my Holland Hope's pollen, got it in a mason jar ready to be used. It seems i got a lil accidental pollination, not much, but every plant has at least one or two seeds on it lol. The main reason i didnt keep the JTR going cause now i would have no idea who pollinated who. But its all good, like i said its not much at all so i got lucky, but im still going to be doing my own selective pollination. So i will have HH X SCxNL, HH X JHxSLxHJ, and HH x MBS.


*My fucking video wont upload right on youtube, so ima have to take another one tomorrow *


Here are my second round of clones i did.
I got 5/6 this time, would have been 6/6 but i let my homie clone a couple and the one that didnt make it was one that he took lol. I used Clonex Rooting Gel, got roots both times in about 8-9 days.
I transplanted 3 of them got 2 more to do today, so far the ones i transplanted responded well.

































Some pics i took at my homies crib with my phone, didnt have my cam on me. They're doing ok, i havent seen them since my last update and i have a friend lookin after them so they aren't in the best shape, but not that bad at all. Since i didnt have my cam i couldn't get the bud pics, but they're forming nicely, especially the tripload Northern Lights, getting some fatty nugs. Im also gonna pollinate that as well, so i'll have HHxNL as well, we have some other strains i might just pollinate for the hell of it. We have Special Queen, Super Skunk, Grapefruit, and another Hollands Hope i took over there that turned out female so i'll cross with that as well to get some more HH seeds.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Clones looking nice and healthy!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2010)

nice root ball.. they are gonna blow up after you transplant


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 12, 2010)

*Whats ur secret to those white fuckin roots man?? shits sexy. is it the hygrozyme?? I just picked up a bottle of that *


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

yes,them roots do look good.
that outdoor looks good,nice and hidden.


----------



## gumball (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks real good sicc! Your gonna have a plethora of seeds and buds after this harvest!! Can't wait!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Clones looking nice and healthy!


Thanks Macc, they came out alot better then my last set 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> nice root ball.. they are gonna blow up after you transplant


Yeah they exploded with roots, im never cloning in a bottom of a water bottle again, too many grooves n shit on the bottom so it was kinda hard getting the clone outs of of them, but so far it wasn't too stressful and they're doing fine.



Favre2Harvin said:


> *Whats ur secret to those white fuckin roots man?? shits sexy. is it the hygrozyme?? I just picked up a bottle of that *


I didnt use the hygrozyme for the clones, i gave them a drink of my nute mix when i first cut them but that was about it. Those are from the Clonex, im really liking the gel, all the clones i have taken and rooted had crazy white roots.



genuity said:


> yes,them roots do look good.
> that outdoor looks good,nice and hidden.


Thanks G. I got there when he was putting them away, they're normally out in the sun during the day, but they do have good cover there and when they're in the sun. Just wish they were more healthy, i upped the nutrients he's giving them, so hopfully they will be green the next time i see them, might go again today.



gumball said:


> Looks real good sicc! Your gonna have a plethora of seeds and buds after this harvest!! Can't wait!


haha yeah thats what im hoping for, im almost out of seeds, i had a fatty collection but its all gone now.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, more seeds to come soon! How's the smoke on that HHxNL? Or will it be a new one for you?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Well, more seeds to come soon! How's the smoke on that HHxNL? Or will it be a new one for you?


The HHxNL will be a cross im making with my Hollands Hope Pollen, that i'll use to Pollinate a Triploid Northern Lights i have going otudoors at my homies crib.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome, I can't wait to see how HHxNL will do.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

Aight the video not uploading is really starting to piss me off so i snapped some quick pics of the ladies while they're sleeping.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Dy-no-mite!


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

very well done SICC


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2010)

good shit.. they are looking good!!! damn they fill'd in pretty fast since the last time i saw them


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 12, 2010)

lookin good man, really good!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Dy-no-mite!





genuity said:


> very well done SICC





SimplyBaked said:


> lookin good man, really good!


Thanks guys 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit.. they are looking good!!! damn they fill'd in pretty fast since the last time i saw them


Yeah its crazy how much bud they're already packing, i still got mad time to go, gonna be a fat harvest


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

What week are they in?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4507422]Whats good all?

Today is 3 weeks since 12/12, Sunday will be 2 weeks since they were all confirmed females.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4508027][/QUOTE]

i see all that getting up when most are fast asleep
is paying off.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 12, 2010)

those girls look awesome man wonderful job


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

genuity said:


> i see all that getting up when most are fast asleep
> is paying off.


haha yeah it is 
Its a pain but well worth it 



pitbudz87 said:


> those girls look awesome man wonderful job



Yo what up Pit!?!

The fuc you been homie? good to hear from ya, how things going on your side?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 12, 2010)

shit chillin man havent been growin cuz the heat and lost tha greenhouse got a bunch of seeds but im not startin until sept or october ive been savin up to get a bigger tent to expand the whole thing ur shit is lookin good man what r u runnin strain wise now


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Stoner moment, sorry Sicc.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Stoner moment, sorry Sicc.


lol its all good 



pitbudz87 said:


> shit chillin man havent been growin cuz the heat and lost tha greenhouse got a bunch of seeds but im not startin until sept or october ive been savin up to get a bigger tent to expand the whole thing ur shit is lookin good man what r u runnin strain wise now


Damn sorry to hear about the heat, i heard is been real crazy in some parts.
Right now im running Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights and Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana, got 2 of each going.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4507856] Yeah its crazy how much bud they're already packing, i still got mad time to go, gonna be a fat harvest [/QUOTE]

Nice work man they're looking great!
yeah your definitely gonna have an excellent harvest


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks homie, i got some pics coming


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok here is some more pics before the lights come on, ima try and upload this video and i'll post it tomorrow


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hell yeah man they look great! they'll be filling out a BUNCH these next few weeks - and Imma plannin' on watchin! 

very nice work


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Aug 13, 2010)

They're creeping out from the bushes....


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> Hell yeah man they look great! they'll be filling out a BUNCH these next few weeks - and Imma plannin' on watchin!
> 
> very nice work


haha yeah its gonna be crazy, its really hard to think i got at least 6 weeks to go 



baddfrog0221 said:


> They're creeping out from the bushes....


They did get a good stretch, but not too bad. Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 13, 2010)

*lookin good lookin good!*


----------



## breakneck (Aug 13, 2010)

Lookin kick ass as always bro. + rep


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 13, 2010)

Now that's growin witta' attitude!!! +rep

SLB

Edit: Damn, they won't let me +rep you!!! haha


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking sexy there "SICC" never a disapointment.


----------



## hempstead (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice man. They will fatten up nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2010)

damn cuzzo, i swear u just put the light up like last week. the girls look nice.. i kno u gonna enjoy this harvest when it comes


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 13, 2010)

frosty as every! your grows just keep gettin better and better!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *lookin good lookin good!*


Thanks homie, hopefully Farve comes back for another Year!



breakneck said:


> Lookin kick ass as always bro. + rep


Good to have ya along Break, when we gonna do another Shot glass comp? lol



SmokesLikeBob said:


> Now that's growin witta' attitude!!! +rep
> 
> SLB
> 
> Edit: Damn, they won't let me +rep you!!! haha


haha its all good, i owe you a Rep anyways  



mr west said:


> Looking sexy there "SICC" never a disapointment.


Jolly Good, thanks for stoppin in Westy, Cheers! 



hempstead said:


> Very nice man. They will fatten up nice.


Hell yeah, thats what im hooping for 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn cuzzo, i swear u just put the light up like last week. the girls look nice.. i kno u gonna enjoy this harvest when it comes


Fa real i feel the same way, these bitches are blowing up like crazy, its gonna be a long 6-7 weeks haha 



SimplyBaked said:


> frosty as every! your grows just keep gettin better and better!


Everyone's grows get better and better


----------



## breakneck (Aug 13, 2010)

SICC, I'm down for a shot glass comp anytime! The last one was fun as hell!


----------



## harth234 (Aug 13, 2010)

breakneck said:


> SICC, I'm down for a shot glass comp anytime! The last one was fun as hell!


do you guys have a like to those pictures id like to see them


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

This was my last shot glass, only pics i had of her, flowered for like 3 weeks before i took her down lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4511813]This was my last shot glass, only pics i had of her, flowered for like 3 weeks before i took her down lol











[/QUOTE]
what up Sicc. why did you take her down? looks nice by the way..


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Se was just a Pain in thew ass basically haha, she was bugging up nice, i got some smoke out of her, pre mature but i still got a buzz LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4511864]Se was just a Pain in thew ass basically haha, she was bugging up nice, i got some smoke out of her, pre mature but i still got a buzz LOL[/QUOTE]
LOL! she's a beauty nonetheless though. hahhaa


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 13, 2010)

BTK...........have some pitty on that girl and put her into some soil


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

shes dead lol


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's that video I took 

[video=youtube;n03HsRsE2vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03HsRsE2vk[/video]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4512780]Here's that video I took 

[video=youtube;n03HsRsE2vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03HsRsE2vk[/video][/QUOTE]

good shit.. they nice and fat & just gonna get fatter


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Starting to look delicious! What size tent is that?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 14, 2010)

Its 4ft Lx2ft Wx5ft H


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 14, 2010)

They all look great keep it up!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2010)

gotta love hung!!!!!!!!!!tre's for day's

good video

locc to da brain


----------



## hempstead (Aug 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4513782]Its 4ft Lx2ft Wx5ft H[/QUOTE] I use the same size and it looks like almost the same tent but yours is nice and full and I only have 2 plants. Do you use a carbon filter at all SICC? My filter takes up some of the height in my tent along with the reflector and that is why my girls are always tied down low.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 14, 2010)

looking great man...i didnt realize you were this far into flower. you got ventilation goin in and out of that tent?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 14, 2010)

:thumbsup yay!


----------



## machnak (Aug 14, 2010)

I knew I should of went with a bigger one.

Guess it's time for a new one.


----------



## harth234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> :thumbsup yay!


hey btw i keep seeing ur profile pic.... are those your boobs? cus btw u can see ur nipple on your left tit lol


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 14, 2010)

harth234 said:


> hey btw i keep seeing ur profile pic.... are those your boobs? cus btw u can see ur nipple on your left tit lol


Yes they are mine. I didn't borrow them. You can't see the nipple. What you see is red finger paint from where I got it all over me after writing the RIU Silent Run'

I have inverts unless it is cold...and it definitely wasn't cold that day. Sorry for answer hijacking the thread. Still following this awesome grow.


----------



## harth234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Yes they are mine. I didn't borrow them. You can't see the nipple. What you see is red finger paint from where I got it all over me after writing the RIU Silent Run'
> 
> I have inverts unless it is cold...and it definitely wasn't cold that day. Sorry for answer hijacking the thread. Still following this awesome grow.


lol dont worry about the inverts its a sweet avatar... o and i would have pmd u but i didnt want it to be weird haha anyway... pics anytime SICC


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 14, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> They all look great keep it up!!!


Thanks T 



genuity said:


> gotta love hung!!!!!!!!!!tre's for day's
> 
> good video
> 
> locc to da brain



haha yeah BLH is one of my Fav's, Hence my user name SICC 



hempstead said:


> I use the same size and it looks like almost the same tent but yours is nice and full and I only have 2 plants. Do you use a carbon filter at all SICC? My filter takes up some of the height in my tent along with the reflector and that is why my girls are always tied down low.


No carbon filter here, not to worried about the smell.



aeviaanah said:


> looking great man...i didnt realize you were this far into flower. you got ventilation goin in and out of that tent?


I got a fan pushing air out, and a fan blowing up at the light, my temps never go past 83.



Silent Running said:


> :thumbsup yay!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4512780]Here's that video I took 

[video=youtube;n03HsRsE2vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03HsRsE2vk[/video][/QUOTE]

awesome video man what are the dimensions of your tent man


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 14, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> awesome video man what are the dimensions of your tent man


 He stated they were 4ft Lx2ft Wx5ft H


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah its 4ft Lx2ft Wx5ft H


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4512780]Here's that video I took [/QUOTE]

Very nice SICC, you adapted well...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 15, 2010)

where did u get from and what did u pay


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 15, 2010)

man SICC u and that 400 doin work huh? they look ILL 
man that song brings back memories havent heard that shit in forever.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 15, 2010)

how much was ur tent sicc?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Very nice SICC, you adapted well...


Thanks Sub  



pitbudz87 said:


> where did u get from and what did u pay





SimplyBaked said:


> how much was ur tent sicc?


I got it off ebay, it was like 90 bucks i think.



Delux83 said:


> man SICC u and that 400 doin work huh? they look ILL
> man that song brings back memories havent heard that shit in forever.


haha yeah its all about Brotha Lynch, he came out with a CD not too long ago, it was pretty good.


----------



## rudy.racoon (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking good sic, One day I will get mastered downlike yourself. So maybe i will have luck on this grow and not kill all my plants once again.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 15, 2010)

Im sure you'll do fine, i subscribed to your thread


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 16, 2010)

u got the whole thing for 90 shit if i culd work e bay id do that shit


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 16, 2010)

Great looking plants in your tent there. And props for officially being the first person in so-cal I've heard bumpin Brotha Lynch.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 16, 2010)

yeh dam 90? thas wassup! cheapest i found em was like $150


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

Plants in the video look fuckin great sicc!!! Keep up the good growin


----------



## howak47 (Aug 16, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> u got the whole thing for 90 shit if i culd work e bay id do that shit


 what up pit havent heard from u in a long time stop by my grow sometime !!! What u got going on now?


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

Buds and Dogs, life is good!


----------



## mygirls (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice bro.. i like the tent.. looks like its working out well for you..


----------



## jmorgan36 (Aug 17, 2010)

so very true!


----------



## jmorgan36 (Aug 17, 2010)

Old Goat said:


> SICC, I hope you've relaxed a little. If the plants look OK they probably are and my guess is what you aren't seeing is goin on under the soil. SOLID root growth. When they're that small and things aren't right they'll let you know real quick.
> As I said earlier the seed comes prepared to fall on bad soil so it brings it's own nutes. But if it doesn't fall on bad soil and it's nute rich that's OK too. So long as you didn't over do it don't worry.
> I've laughed a hundred times over fact that this is a weed. We find one in our garden and we pull and trough it on the compost heap. Next week we go out again and there's three more. Just can't seem to get rid of them. But here we sit with thousands like us treating it like a Queen and all it does is try to die. Ain't it just like a woman? You treat them well and they want to go and you treat like shit and ya can't git rid of em.


 so very true!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2010)

aint no damn update yet?


----------



## jamNburn (Aug 18, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> i'm torturing her with 4 26 watt cfls haha


If you want check out home depot. They have 300w cfl equivalents. I think they use 73 actual watts. 2700 k. They f'n huge. I use them for veg and spotlight.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice video SICC.. Nice lookin plants too..


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 18, 2010)

SICC i hate u and ur damn tent!


----------



## gumball (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, its easy to be envious of SICC!! But its all good, he is a good inspirational resource!! So are his grows too!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2010)

man im around week 1.5 or so and that feeling of 'i hope everything goes right' just hit me.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 18, 2010)

yeh ive been following his grows since the beginning...damn near


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments yall, i'll probably update again this weekend.
Everything is going great, seeds are forming, and the buds are getting nice and heavy, im going to have to put some skewers into the soil to help with support. Been hot as fucc here the last couple days, its fucking ridiculous to tell you truth, so the tent is running in the upper 80's 
Im just hoping it cools down here soon for the ladies, and me haha.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 18, 2010)

it should...majority of th summer is over


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4530509]Im just hoping it cools down here soon for the ladies, and me haha.[/QUOTE]

you and me both


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4530509]Thanks for the comments yall, i'll probably update again this weekend.
Everything is going great, seeds are forming, and the buds are getting nice and heavy, im going to have to put some skewers into the soil to help with support. Been hot as fucc here the last couple days, its fucking ridiculous to tell you truth, so the tent is running in the upper 80's 
Im just hoping it cools down here soon for the ladies, and me haha.[/QUOTE]
no shit.. i be running my AC all damn day..


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 18, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> no shit.. i be running my AC all damn day..


same here


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

Shit i aint got no damn AC!  

We open windows around here haha


----------



## gumball (Aug 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4530721]Shit i aint got no damn AC!  

We open windows around here haha[/QUOTE]

Now that sucks man!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2010)

gumball said:


> Now that sucks man!!


for real,i run my a/c all day,with central air.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 18, 2010)

I aint got no ac either!!!

but then again neither does more that 4/5 of the rest of alaska lol


----------



## gumball (Aug 18, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> I aint got no ac either!!!
> 
> but then again neither does more that 4/5 of the rest of alaska lol


yeah, the need just isnt as high for AC in alaska huh!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

I run my AC a lot, but man do I hate paying for the shit!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 18, 2010)

shid dont we all lol ***


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2010)

get hooded lights and vent them outdoors. i run the ac to keep the house cool....


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't have the ability.


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 18, 2010)

Run them at night I start @ 9 pm to 9 am


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 18, 2010)

And I also have no AC


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

I do, my time is 10pm to 10am


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 18, 2010)

them bout to be my new hours..im on 6pm to 6 am now..


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

I laugh at the sun, f u! bring it on!
My grow room is just this side of hell!
I have no AC, live in the IE, still good yields despite the kiln they are growing in.
Yes, cooler temps are optimum, I am a little short on $$$...LOL!!


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 18, 2010)

haha sub zero with the hot ass grow room that made me chuckle.

speaking of heat i was on ebay and saw a water cooled hood with reflector pump ballast bulb whole 9 yards on ebay for 5.50 15.00 shiping with 2 mins left. by the end of the bid war i lost he got it for $135 i wonder how high he put max bid lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

Heat isn't really an issue for me, but i need to hit up ebay for a carbon filter.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2010)

The heat isnt an issue for me, its just annoying lol.


----------



## gumball (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, sweating balls as soon as you get out of the shower SUCKS!! It has been a long time since I lived without central HVAC, but I keep telling my wife it is not a necessity in life. She tells me I'm full of shit.


----------



## harth234 (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Heat isn't really an issue for me, but i need to hit up ebay for a carbon filter.


i deff need one too have you considered making your own?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 19, 2010)

gumball said:


> Yes, sweating balls as soon as you get out of the shower SUCKS!! It has been a long time since I lived without central HVAC, but I keep telling my wife it is not a necessity in life. She tells me I'm full of shit.


sweaty balls? sounds like it is a necessity...lol. maybe your wife has a point...crawlin in bed with sweaty balls....lol


----------



## gumball (Aug 19, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> sweaty balls? sounds like it is a necessity...lol. maybe your wife has a point...crawlin in bed with sweaty balls....lol


Like I said, I haven't went without for a LONG time! Been more than 15 years since I lived without it. I dread ever going back, but there's nothing wrong wit it either.


----------



## jamNburn (Aug 19, 2010)

Bro you need some good window units.. My house is old and thats all we have,, but its better then watching sportcenter in 95 degree heat.. F that sh*t.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2010)

Its only been the last couple days, it wasnt too bad this summer, it was hot, but bearable.

A lil update, i put those Skewers in the soil to help for support, worked out great. It was the two SCxNL's that were swaying around when i would move them around. But now they're nice and sturdy.
The JHxSLxHJ's didn't need any support, they are holding their own, but these SCxNL's are packing on some weight. I got my clones vegging right now under some CFL's. Got em party in cups, and i'll transplant them into gallon pots in a week or two. After i harvest these plants, and the seeds im going to toss the clones into flower right after these plants are done.
I'll probably take clones of these clones as well, i really wanna keep the SCxNL going since i dont have anymore seeds of it, probably try and get a mother going or something.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

harth234 said:


> i deff need one too have you considered making your own?


yep.. checked out a few threads on here about it.. but im dumb to shit like that.. diy is not for me


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4535999]Its only been the last couple days, it wasnt too bad this summer, it was hot, but bearable.

A lil update, i put those Skewers in the soil to help for support, worked out great. It was the two SCxNL's that were swaying around when i would move them around. But now they're nice and sturdy.
The JHxSLxHJ's didn't need any support, they are holding their own, but these SCxNL's are packing on some weight. I got my clones vegging right now under some CFL's. Got em party in cups, and i'll transplant them into gallon pots in a week or two. After i harvest these plants, and the seeds im going to toss the clones into flower right after these plants are done.
I'll probably take clones of these clones as well, i really wanna keep the SCxNL going since i dont have anymore seeds of it, probably try and get a mother going or something.[/QUOTE]

I found out the hard way that well grown plants need support, I lost one if my tops from the JTR like 2 weeks ago and they are still going 

That SCxNL sounds like a deadly combo but ever so sweet, that JTR has some NL in it and you can really taste it

Can wait to see how your girls are doing this week, keep on truckin!!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I found out the hard way that well grown plants need support, I lost one if my tops from the JTR like 2 weeks ago and they are still going
> 
> That SCxNL sounds like a deadly combo but ever so sweet, that JTR has some NL in it and you can really taste it
> 
> Can wait to see how your girls are doing this week, keep on truckin!!


haha yeah im surprised one of my tops didn't snap, before i put in the skewers it would lean like the Tower of Pisa 
I cant wait to smoke the SCxNL, SC is one of my favs, and as weird as it sounds i havent smoked NL yet lol


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4536376]haha yeah im surprised one of my tops didn't snap, before i put in the skewers it would lean like the Tower of Pisa 
I cant wait to smoke the SCxNL, SC is one of my favs, and as weird as it sounds i havent smoked NL yet lol[/QUOTE]

hell yea SC is a good smoke.. im sure u gonna love alot of that shit ..especially that is crossed with NL


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah eventually i wanna cop some SC seeds and keep it going for my personal stash


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4536387]Yeah eventually i wanna cop some SC seeds and keep it going for my personal stash [/QUOTE]

i feel you on that personal stash .. cuz i got me 11 seeds of Bubble Gum.. that i will do for the next grow..


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4536387]Yeah eventually i wanna cop some SC seeds and keep it going for my personal stash [/QUOTE]

I have yet to try some of that SC for it is hard to find a place around here that has good enough buds never mind different flav's, it does sound very tasty 

And about the support - my plant, she kind of bent over mid stem and every time I would move her the cola & stem would fall down again and re bend... so I took a sample

Now we know you need to support those ladies 

Are you coming up to the Expo in SF SICC?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

i grew sc, my first love as a plant.. but i had dutch passion.. i heard thebest sc is floatin around cali clinics maybe u can get a clone.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I have yet to try some of that SC for it is hard to find a place around here that has good enough buds never mind different flav's, it does sound very tasty
> 
> And about the support - my plant, she kind of bent over mid stem and every time I would move her the cola & stem would fall down again and re bend... so I took a sample
> 
> ...


aint that expo on the 25th?? I would love to take a trip up north & get me some shit from up there


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah that would be legit, I got a homie out in SF, i havent spook to him in a while tho, i needa hit that fool up.


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4536376]haha yeah im surprised one of my tops didn't snap, before i put in the skewers it would lean like the Tower of Pisa 
I cant wait to smoke the SCxNL, SC is one of my favs, and as weird as it sounds i havent smoked NL yet lol[/QUOTE]

I haven't tried NL also, I have some fem. NL X Skunk and NL X Big Bud, will be starting these soon...


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

Let me know everyone so we can do a meet up there, I will have my stash for sure






And Jack will be there, but you need to get the VIP tickets






They are a little pricey but you get a nice little package full of samples to vote on and the best is the open hash bar & Sub & other celebs will be there also. He is a very approachable guy and very cool & loves to smoke like the rest of us, that's where I will be at. 

So check into them


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm medicated, what's SC?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

strawberry cough,,


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> strawberry cough,,


Ding, ding, ding


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Man, see you all there... Sub Zero... LOL!!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Let me know everyone so we can do a meet up there, I will have my stash for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's like a mini cannabis cup huh?


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

S.C. Duh! LOL!!! Thanks...


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> it's like a mini cannabis cup huh?


Yes it is, you get like 30 samples most grams of bud / samples of hash & edibles, the VIP area is nice with free samples of all sorts of things and perks plus I was @ 4:20 with Sub & Jorge Cervantes from HT which was pretty cool

And the HASH BAR!!! I can't say enough about it

Worth it in my eyes but I don't do much like this during the year so and I am saving a bunch of $$$ on my own smoke so....


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Yes it is, you get like 30 samples most grams of bud / samples of hash & edibles, the VIP area is nice with free samples of all sorts of things and perks plus I was @ 4:20 with Sub & Jorge Cervantes from HT which was pretty cool
> 
> And the HASH BAR!!! I can't say enough about it
> 
> Worth it in my eyes but I don't do much like this during the year so and I am saving a bunch of $$$ on my own smoke so....


how much did all that VIP stuff run you?


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

300 I think


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So if you are a valid card holder there is a medicating area @ no charge to chill as well just not as nice as the VIP area


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> So if you are a valid card holder there is a medicating area @ no charge to chill as well just not as nice as the VIP area


shit if thats the case I'll prolly end up going there... jus need to get someone to go with me.. most likey my wife since we both Med patients


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2010)

Its a large venue so there is much to see & do 

Let me know if your coming


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Its a large venue so there is much to see & do
> 
> Let me know if your coming


when is this going down??


----------



## Sub Zero (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey SICC
How is the grow doing? Been damn hot!!!


----------



## jebus2029 (Aug 27, 2010)

$300 sounds like a deal if you get 30 samples of about a gram each, plus the open hash bar, edibles, and the opportunity to meet people like Sub and Jorge. I live on the wrong coast


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 27, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey SICC
> How is the grow doing? Been damn hot!!!


The cold front came back through yesterday, temps back to normal

How are things down south?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah temps are back to normal, i should have pics by the end of this weekend.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 28, 2010)

right on...i just removed 400 mh and replaced with 400 hps switcheable ballist. now i got two 400 hps goin...things are looking good.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4571091]Yeah temps are back to normal, i should have pics by the end of this weekend.[/QUOTE]Looking forward to the update.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

Aight, here is a mini update, ima do a full one tomorrow.

Here is a seed i took off one of my clones that i threw into flower awhile ago, is Hollands HopexStrawberry CoughxNorthern Lights 
I was actually surprised i had some that were already done, im going to plucc some more off later tonight when the lights turn on.













Here is SCxNL, the plants got a lil nute burn, but not too much.













JHxSLxHJ


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice my Ninja!! .. ayo that NLxSC is looking good... shes puting on weight...JHxSLxHJ is getting mad frosty.. good shit
... & also.. thats a nice Looking seed too.. i love when they have them stripes on them..


----------



## gumball (Aug 29, 2010)

looks great sicc, glad to see you final have your own seeds, that you bred and harvested!! been a long time coming huh bro!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking nice my friend!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

ain't nothin wrong wit a lil nute burn, girls lookin good.


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ain't nothin wrong wit a lil nute burn, girls lookin good.



lol, just letting you know that they are full.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Nice my Ninja!! .. ayo that NLxSC is looking good... shes puting on weight...JHxSLxHJ is getting mad frosty.. good shit
> ... & also.. thats a nice Looking seed too.. i love when they have them stripes on them..


Yeah the SC is puttin on some weight, ima have to put some more skewers in to help her out, she got a gangsta lean going haha, the JH's are mad frosty, the bud is a lil leafy but damn the frost is amazing 



gumball said:


> looks great sicc, glad to see you final have your own seeds, that you bred and harvested!! been a long time coming huh bro!!


haha yeah thats for damn sure, feels good to finally be at this point, all i have ever wanted to do was make my own strain 



machnak said:


> Looking nice my friend!


Thanks MACC 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ain't nothin wrong wit a lil nute burn, girls lookin good.


Good lookin out homie, i was really surprised when i found some seeds that were ready, ima pull some more tonight so they can make a trip


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 29, 2010)

lookin great my nig man im waitin to move then im bout to start cossin the shit outta some strains


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

did you get that letter yet?


----------



## windytodai (Aug 29, 2010)

Are your lumens above 10,000? Mine were growing slow but it was because there wasn't enough light.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin great my nig man im waitin to move then im bout to start cossin the shit outta some strains


Damn whats good Pit? you needa post some more on here homie haha, do you got anything going at all?




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> did you get that letter yet?


Not yet, it should be here by tomorrow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

thats what i was thinkin, keep me posted!


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 29, 2010)

hey man, from what i remember you have a reflector that isn't air cooled right?
i'm about to order one also, and i was just wondering..do you have intake fans
AND exhaust fans? if so, what are the cfms? and how many fans do you have?
sorry about all the questions haha


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> hey man, from what i remember you have a reflector that isn't air cooled right?
> i'm about to order one also, and i was just wondering..do you have intake fans
> AND exhaust fans? if so, what are the cfms? and how many fans do you have?
> sorry about all the questions haha



Yeah its just a regular box hood. I dont have any inline fans, just one fan blowing air out, and pointing up at the light.
I was going to get inline fans but never did, i was going to get two 4 inch fans like this one 

http://www.smarthome.com/3016/4-In-110VAC-80CFM-In-Line-Duct-Fan-DB204/p.aspx


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4577757]Yeah its just a regular box hood. I dont have any inline fans, just one fan blowing air out, and pointing up at the light.
I was going to get inline fans but never did, i was going to get two 4 inch fans like this one 

http://www.smarthome.com/3016/4-In-110VAC-80CFM-In-Line-Duct-Fan-DB204/p.aspx[/QUOTE]

I use one of those for an intake fan & a 165 attached to a carbon filter plus a 180 cm pulling the hot air from my air hood. The exhaust is hard lined to a pipe that exits on the roof of my garage


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4577757]Yeah its just a regular box hood. I dont have any inline fans, just one fan blowing air out, and pointing up at the light.
I was going to get inline fans but never did, i was going to get two 4 inch fans like this one 

http://www.smarthome.com/3016/4-In-110VAC-80CFM-In-Line-Duct-Fan-DB204/p.aspx[/QUOTE]

really? and it stays pretty cool in there?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> really? and it stays pretty cool in there?


Yeah it stays cool, it wont go past 84 when the light is on. It stays mostly at 80-81 tho.
400's dont really get that hot, or at least i dont thing so, the tops of my plants are only a like 7-8 inches from the light.


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4577802]Yeah it stays cool, it wont go past 84 when the light is on. It stays mostly at 80-81 tho.
400's dont really get that hot, or at least i dont thing so, the tops of my plants are only a like 7-8 inches from the light.[/QUOTE]

thank you sir 
+rep to you!


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 29, 2010)

oh and if you had to chose, would you exhaust the air or intake the air if you only had one inline fan?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 29, 2010)

I would an exhaust pushing the hot air inside out of the cab.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Aug 30, 2010)

Got some crisp and dark green leaves. looking nice and crystallized.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 30, 2010)

lookin good there sicc!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 30, 2010)

if you have a hole somewhere in the cab cab, pushing air in will exhaust air out thought the hole, keeping new air circulated. i have only an exhaust fan, it works well.


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4577323]Aight, here is a mini update, ima do a full one tomorrow.

Here is a seed i took off one of my clones that i threw into flower awhile ago, is Hollands HopexStrawberry CoughxNorthern Lights 
I was actually surprised i had some that were already done, im going to plucc some more off later tonight when the lights turn on.













Here is SCxNL, the plants got a lil nute burn, but not too much.













JHxSLxHJ











[/QUOTE]

Looking good brother, I got a few seeds from a male i put in my tent with some clone onlys lol. Fat and stripey is wot we like>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2010)

comein along nice and fine SICC,likein the looks of that SCxNL..


----------



## TheJointProject (Aug 30, 2010)

lookin great bro! wouldn't expect anything else from you though..... keep it up. You're makin us all jealous


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good sicc.


----------



## jamNburn (Aug 30, 2010)

Your plant looks great. What temp are you at for flower?


----------



## rudy.racoon (Aug 30, 2010)

I like SiCC, one day i will have some beauty's like you. I jsut have to refrain for killing them some how. Only thing I can think of is to much nutes, but was following the schedule i found from supllier.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2010)

Aight, i got some more pics, youtube wont upload any of my fucking video's 

As you can see they got burned pretty good, but they're doing fine, i lowered the dose when they first got hit and i haven't noticed anymore burning.

Here is the Strawberry CoughxNorthern Lights
































Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana


























Here are my clones that will go into flower right after these are done, im going to transplant them into gallon pots soon.













Then here are the seeds i have harvested so far, got alot more that are finishing up, so far i got more SCxNL's, the JHxSLxHJ clone didnt have too many, and i my actual plants i haven't really inspected yet.

Left to right. 

HHxSCxNL's(from the clone), HHxSCxNL's(Original Plant), HHxJHxSLxHJ's(clone), and this is from my party cup, its HHxMBS


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 31, 2010)

damn everything is lookin good man, that 3way cross JHxShorelinexHerijuana is FROSTY as FUCK! clones lookin nice and healthy as well! and BEANS lol!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Everything looks great, nute burn doesn't look that bad! Clones look healthy! Gotta love making babies!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 31, 2010)

things are looking good sicc. ive heard you should leave seeds on as long as possible. even after drying, harvest seeds just before cure. not sure if this is a big deal or not....but it is how i do it and i get around 98 percent sprout ratio. let me know if you have heard some other information.

i think you use GH right? how much are you feeding? got a minute or so do describe your feeding schedule and amounts?? 

i have the growing end of it down but now i need to work on my curing. 

looking good +rep if i can.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn that is a SICC update! Love it. Strawberry Lights....mmmmm


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn everything is lookin good man, that 3way cross JHxShorelinexHerijuana is FROSTY as FUCK! clones lookin nice and healthy as well! and BEANS lol!!!


Yeah she is a frosty big, a lil leafy, but still goood 



machnak said:


> Everything looks great, nute burn doesn't look that bad! Clones look healthy! Gotta love making babies!


Yeah the burn isnt too bad, but it got one of my SCxNL's pretty bad, but she was full off seeds so it wasnt too big of a deal lol.
But this is only the second time i have burned my plants, the first time was on my first grow a while bac.



aeviaanah said:


> things are looking good sicc. ive heard you should leave seeds on as long as possible. even after drying, harvest seeds just before cure. not sure if this is a big deal or not....but it is how i do it and i get around 98 percent sprout ratio. let me know if you have heard some other information.
> 
> i think you use GH right? how much are you feeding? got a minute or so do describe your feeding schedule and amounts??
> 
> ...


Yeah i've never heard of that before, i wouldn't think taking them off the plant would effect the germination. All the seeds i plucked were already popping out of the lil cocoon they form in. Alot of them if i didnt take them they would of fell out on their own, and i wouldnt want them germinating in my soil lol.
I was thinking the same in that i would harvest them with the buds, but alot of them are finishing up before the bud. 

My feeding schedule is, General Hydroponics, Flora Micro, Grow, and Bloom. I use all 3 through out. Right now im giving them one Tablespoon of each, with one teaspoon of Kool Bloom, Sweet Grape, Hydroplex and Hygrozyme.

When they got burnt the only difference i made was adding a lil more, maybe half a teaspoon of the micro, grow and bloom.





Silent Running said:


> Damn that is a SICC update! Love it. Strawberry Lights....mmmmm


Thanks SR, i like the Sound of Strawberry Lights


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 31, 2010)

GH maxigrow and maxibloom right? Maxibloom calls for 1-2 tsp per gallon. How much are you adding per gallon? And how often? What are you ppms comming out to? Currently I add 1tsp per gallon of maxi bloom and supplements every other water.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 31, 2010)

oh they are opening up already? that seems soon looking at the nugs. If they are opening up then this is ok. I usually have 150 or so seeds in a blunts worth of weed. Lots are buried inside. I got an update comming here shortly....getting ready to take pictures.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> GH maxigrow and maxibloom right? Maxibloom calls for 1-2 tsp per gallon. How much are you adding per gallon? And how often? What are you ppms comming out to? Currently I add 1tsp per gallon of maxi bloom and supplements every other water.


No its just the Regular Flora Series, I water them with nutrients every watering, and i feed them a couple times a day, i just take a water bottle, fill it will half nute water, and half regular water, well i starting doing that now since the burn, but before it was just straight up nutes, thats how i have always fed and never had a problem. I dont check my PPM's or PH. This is only the second time i have burned my plants.



aeviaanah said:


> oh they are opening up already? that seems soon looking at the nugs. If they are opening up then this is ok. I usually have 150 or so seeds in a blunts worth of weed. Lots are buried inside. I got an update comming here shortly....getting ready to take pictures.


Yeah im only taking the ones that are opening up, i still got alot of beans that are still forming as well. Just weird that some are ready, and some still have some time to go.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 31, 2010)

plants look great  how many weeks of flowering u in now?.. nice batch of seeds u got there too ...


----------



## vairocks (Aug 31, 2010)

sweeet lukin plants....my mouths watery.... keep up d gud wrk...soon ur gonna enjoi those buds to d full....awesum !


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> plants look great  how many weeks of flowering u in now?.. nice batch of seeds u got there too ...


This Saturday will be 5 weeks since the sex was shown, first day of 12/12 was the 22nd of july, i confirmed all females a week after that on Saturday the 31st


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4583519]This Saturday will be 5 weeks since the sex was shown, first day of 12/12 was the 22nd of july, i confirmed all females a week after that on Saturday the 31st [/QUOTE]

damn so u almost there huh ... like 3-4 more weeks to go.. hell yea


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2010)

vairocks said:


> sweeet lukin plants....my mouths watery.... keep up d gud wrk...soon ur gonna enjoi those buds to d full....awesum !


Thanks Rocc 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> damn so u almost there huh ... like 3-4 more weeks to go.. hell yea


yeah i cant wait, this next week or two they should really start to fatten up, ima try and take them to 9 weeks. But we'll see


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

wot ya smoking at min "SICC"? have u got a supply to keep ya going?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah i got some Bubba right now, I always got some smoke on me


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4583413]No its just the Regular Flora Series, I water them with nutrients every watering, and i feed them a couple times a day, i just take a water bottle, fill it will half nute water, and half regular water, well i starting doing that now since the burn, but before it was just straight up nutes, thats how i have always fed and never had a problem. I dont check my PPM's or PH. This is only the second time i have burned my plants.



Yeah im only taking the ones that are opening up, i still got alot of beans that are still forming as well. Just weird that some are ready, and some still have some time to go.[/QUOTE]

What is the NPK on the Flora series? Feeding multiple times a day? Do you have high temperatures? I wonder if I should be feeding more. I am updating with pictures right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

Flora Bloom is 0-5-4 Grow is 2-1-6 and the Micro is 5-0-1.

Kool Bloom is 0-10-10, then the Hydroplex is 0-10-6, The Sweet Grape dosnt say what the NPK is.

Temps are 81 with the lights on, 84 at the highest. And yeah i feed them only a lil at a time, i dont like soaking the soil.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4586714]Flora Bloom is 0-5-4 Grow is 2-1-6 and the Micro is 5-0-1.

Kool Bloom is 0-10-10, then the Hydroplex is 0-10-6, The Sweet Grape dosnt say what the NPK is.

Temps are 81 with the lights on, 84 at the highest. And yeah i feed them only a lil at a time, i dont like soaking the soil.[/QUOTE]

Right on, seems to be working. How come you do not like soaking soil?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

Its just something im used to, and this way i wont over water them. I mean i give them a good amount, but not enough to where they're sitting there for a day or two before another feeding.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

right on a new technique i should try some time.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2010)

this is your keeper has far has potency goes.... unless she dont smoke has good has she looks... even fan leaves got a decent amount of trichs..... thats one of my ways of telling a really bomb strain if i cant smoke any


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah she is a keeper, the pics dont do her any justice, she's super frosty and the smell is amazing. I was hoping one was going to be a male so i cam make F2's, but i got some more F1's im going to grow out.
I'll Know how the smoke is once she's ready.
Its Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana so it should be pretty potent.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

you look into myco yet? gotta go get some.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

I was actually have some Botanicare Guardian TR, and Guardian MY i was thinking of adding, a grower i know was telling me about some Great White Myco he's using, he got a free sample and said he likes it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4587039]Yeah she is a keeper, the pics dont do her any justice, she's super frosty and the smell is amazing. I was hoping one was going to be a male so i cam make F2's, but i got some more F1's im going to grow out.
I'll Know how the smoke is once she's ready.
Its Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana so it should be pretty potent.[/QUOTE]

i can see alot of the herer and she looks indica dom hybrid


----------



## rudy.racoon (Sep 1, 2010)

Sicc, what kind nutes do you usually use for veg and flower? Just curious as i am thinking of trying some new stuff with my junk.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4587067]I was actually have some Botanicare Guardian TR, and Guardian MY i was thinking of adding, a grower i know was telling me about some Great White Myco he's using, he got a free sample and said he likes it.[/QUOTE]
Great white is the shit man, get the smaller one though cuz I made the mistake of getting the 65 dollar one and idk if I can use it all up before it expires (about 1 year of shelf life).


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i can see alot of the herer and she looks indica dom hybrid


 I crossed her will holland's hope, cant wait to see how these seeds turn out 



rudy.racoon said:


> Sicc, what kind nutes do you usually use for veg and flower? Just curious as i am thinking of trying some new stuff with my junk.


For Veg i only use Flora Micro and Grow, along with some Hygrozyme for the roots.



Someguy15 said:


> Great white is the shit man, get the smaller one though cuz I made the mistake of getting the 65 dollar one and idk if I can use it all up before it expires (about 1 year of shelf life).


Good lookin out SG, ima see if i can get a free sample as well, but if not i'll buy the smaller one, thanks for the tip.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4587067]I was actually have some Botanicare Guardian TR, and Guardian MY i was thinking of adding, a grower i know was telling me about some Great White Myco he's using, he got a free sample and said he likes it.[/QUOTE]

yes i use age old grow for outdoors and great white for indoors. i think it is one of the greatest additives around.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Sep 2, 2010)

*Man Sicc your grow is awesome! Keep up the great work.*


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Puff


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 3, 2010)

Yo Sicc...realized you're using a tent that I thought about getting. I have 8 feet high worth of space, though, and didn't want to cut it off at 5 so I'm just going to build a box.

Anyhow, my local hydro guy has grown for over ten years and tested the shit out of all of his products side-by-side, so I thought I'd offer you some info that he told me. (I like to sit and talk to him for hours about growing when I go, because he loves to share knowledge) -- You can take it how ya like, but this guy is super cool and grows some seriously amazing stuff.

I asked him about the GH line and he said it's gentle and good for people growing big crops of multiple strains and want something that has a low chance of burning anything, but other than that, won't get potentially as good of results from it as you would from CNS17 or the Canna line.

I asked him about Hygrozyme. He says he tested Hygrozyme, Sensizyme, and Cannazyme side-by-side and Cannazyme works the best, even though it has less enzymes than Sensizyme (which has the most) -- and it's cheaper.

He raves about Hydroplex, and says it's the best for flowering weeks 1 til hardener is needed instead.

As far as carbs, he says Bud Candy is the best. He's tried Sweet and all the others.

As far as hardeners, he says Gravity is the best. Using it for one week after the buds stop swelling, and stopping Hydroplex when using.

Says Organa Guano works amazing for aroma and taste for the bud, and can be used side-by-side with Hydroplex, just lessen the dosages of both, and can run Organa Guano a bit longer than Hydroplex.

Says Open Sesame works the best, and is much cheaper than competition, for early flowering site enhancement.

And for veg he says using Canna Coco, Canna Coco Nutes A/B, Rhyzotonic, and Cannazyme, and Roots Organic can't be beaten.

And when I asked him what mix he uses, he says coco.

So...that's just some info I got from someone who has literally tried everything, as he has access to an entire hydroponic store. And coming from someone who frequently gives me free shit and tells me to get things cheaper than what I planned because they're better. So I trust him, and have been having amazing results so far myself, though I need to get some new pics.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Yo Sicc...realized you're using a tent that I thought about getting. I have 8 feet high worth of space, though, and didn't want to cut it off at 5 so I'm just going to build a box.
> 
> Anyhow, my local hydro guy has grown for over ten years and tested the shit out of all of his products side-by-side, so I thought I'd offer you some info that he told me. (I like to sit and talk to him for hours about growing when I go, because he loves to share knowledge) -- You can take it how ya like, but this guy is super cool and grows some seriously amazing stuff.
> 
> ...


good info bro +rep. ive heard alot about hygrozyme is it the same as cannazyme and sensizyme? i guess they are just enzymes huh? what exactly do these products do to the plants? i already have a ton of nutrients that i add, should this be one of them?


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> good info bro +rep. ive heard alot about hygrozyme is it the same as cannazyme and sensizyme? i guess they are just enzymes huh? what exactly do these products do to the plants? i already have a ton of nutrients that i add, should this be one of them?


Yeah, I had heard a lot about Hygrozyme too, which is why I asked him about it. The enzymes are good for your roots, which is why it's best used in veg and up through the first few weeks of flower. I can't remember the exact words he told me, but here is the description I found online for Cannazyme's purpose.

"Fast-growing plants continually develop new root cells on a continuous basis. During this process plants also reject root elements to remain in, deteriorate and pollute the growing medium. Dead root cells attract pathogenic organisms, creating harmful molds in the root environment that may damage healthy roots . This can be a serious threat to plant growth. Cannazym is a top-quality enzyme product. It consists of more than 12 different enzymes and is enriched with vitamins and desert plant extracts. Cannazym not only accelerates the breakdown of dead root materials, (hemi) cellulose, but also transforms these into minerals and glucose that provide a source of nutrition for the plants."


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info High, feel free to post any pics, or if you get a journal up post a link and i'll subscribe.

+REP!


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4595246]Thanks for the info High, feel free to post any pics, or if you get a journal up post a link and i'll subscribe.

+REP![/QUOTE]

No prob man. Here's my journal. It's actually a pretty good example of some of the effectiveness of this stuff because I start out using totally different nutes.

Here's a pretty good song to go with my grow too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe7oB6VbHoM

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/357870-third-grow-first-journal-purple.html

The title is a bit skewed now. I have 2 Oreos (04' South African Durban Poison x old german bagseed bred by Mr. Greengenes or something -- sativa that grows and yields very well.) 2 Purple Kush, and a God's Gift. Then I have 6x Albert Walker x Fire OG and 6x Fire OG x The White x Larry OG babies in veg.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

Aight cool, i subscribed, and suggest everyone else do the same!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Yeah, I had heard a lot about Hygrozyme too, which is why I asked him about it. The enzymes are good for your roots, which is why it's best used in veg and up through the first few weeks of flower. I can't remember the exact words he told me, but here is the description I found online for Cannazyme's purpose.
> 
> "Fast-growing plants continually develop new root cells on a continuous basis. During this process plants also reject root elements to remain in, deteriorate and pollute the growing medium. Dead root cells attract pathogenic organisms, creating harmful molds in the root environment that may damage healthy roots . This can be a serious threat to plant growth. Cannazym is a top-quality enzyme product. It consists of more than 12 different enzymes and is enriched with vitamins and desert plant extracts. Cannazym not only accelerates the breakdown of dead root materials, (hemi) cellulose, but also transforms these into minerals and glucose that provide a source of nutrition for the plants."


Right on i may have to go pick some of this up. I just get the feeling lately that i am adding waay too much product and that one shouldnt have to add so much to get a good harvest.


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 3, 2010)

Appreciate it. Also, two other things I forgot to mention that you'll see me use in my grow are foliar feeding once a week, and then a pinch of Beastie Bloomz in late flowering, used just like Open Sesame in early flowering. Cha Ching for mid flowering isn't needed with Hydroplex and Organa Guano.

The foliar feeding thing I was skeptikal about, so I really asked questions about it. I had also already bought the stuff for it a while ago, so just to let you be certain he's not screwin with me, he wasn't going to make a sale on it regardless. Anyhow, he says foliar feeding once a week (not necessary to do twice a week like the Dutch Master brand claims - he tested and had same results with one and two.) is a necessity to get the max out of your plants. Dutch Master Penetrator (Saturator is new name of same thing. I guess the company had some legal issues or some shit with Penetrator so they switched.) + Dutch Master Folitech (Veg and Flower versions) + Dutch Master Max-Fx (or can substitute a little Bud Candy for the carbs that Max-Fx is).

I think that covers it all, though. I don't have the veg folitech yet, but I'll get it. I'll also be using Overdrive instead of Gravity because I already had it. He told me not to bother getting Gravity until the Overdrive was out since I already had it, but Gravity is better.


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on i may have to go pick some of this up. I just get the feeling lately that i am adding waay too much product and that one shouldnt have to add so much to get a good harvest.


Just definitely don't use the recommended dosages of the stuff. For some stupid reason, all companies like to put high dosages on their bottles so that people will use more of it. What they don't realize is that people then burn their plants and don't want to use their shit anymore anyway. I don't measure stuff out, so I can't tell you the measurements...I am just feeding with a 5 gallon bucket, giving each plant about a gallon every other day -- soon to be every day. And I pour by caploads or half caploads, etc. I've been giving about a half capload of Hydroplex and a half capload of Organa Guano with like 6 caploads of Canna Coco A/B, for example.

And you also gotta use the stuff at the right times. It seems like a lot of products all together, but you use them in stages, so you're never using a shitload at once.

edit: Should also mention that I don't just guess on the crap. I give the caploads and check PPM afterwards with a truncheon and adjust that way.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've tried foliar feeding in the past with mixed results. It's really easy to burn and stress your plants so be careful. A weak, plain compost tea works well but don't mix any nutes into it, or get the Dutch Master stuff. I'm pretty sure there are a few others out there too. Sounds like Livehigh knows what he's doing. I tend to take it easy on feeding because I don't want to over do it and probably could feed them a little more often with regular nutes. About once a week works for me, but if I notice any sort of deficiencies I'm going to step it up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

i foliar with fox farm 1nce a day.. just started back doin this after stoppin foliar for a while for fear of mold


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 3, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I've tried foliar feeding in the past with mixed results. It's really easy to burn and stress your plants so be careful. A weak, plain compost tea works well but don't mix any nutes into it, or get the Dutch Master stuff. I'm pretty sure there are a few others out there too. Sounds like Livehigh knows what he's doing. I tend to take it easy on feeding because I don't want to over do it and probably could feed them a little more often with regular nutes. About once a week works for me, but if I notice any sort of deficiencies I'm going to step it up.


Yeah, definitely gotta be easy with foliar feed nute mix. And also need to make sure you have good airflow so your plants absorb it quick enough. The very first time I ever used this Dutch Master stuff was back on my first grow, and I burned and stressed the plants. So I was afraid to foliar feed until recently. This time I put less than 1/3rd of their dosage and a little Bud Candy to replace Max-Fx and had no problems. I also had one single leaf that was placed in a way that it got bad airflow, and got too soaked when I foliar fed, thus it got a really dark spot in the center of it, so I plucked it. You're good to go if you just use a light dosage, don't wet the plants too hard, and have a couple fans going (which everyone does.) It's also to be done when the lights are on (the Dutch Master stuff, that is), so you may want to move your bulb out of the way.


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i foliar with fox farm 1nce a day.. just started back doin this after stoppin foliar for a while for fear of mold


I don't know what the fox farm foliar feed products are like, but I wouldn't foliar feed more than once a week. Maybe foliar with just water more often if your area is really low humidity or something.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

my humidity is good.. fox farm is what i use.. i just dilute foe foliar.. i havnt seen an issue yet


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried foliar feeding with compost tea and fox farm regular nutes and stressed the hell out of my girls. I even used a very light dose of FF, but like I said it was the regular nutes not specifically a foliar feeding product.


----------



## ganajagorilla (Sep 3, 2010)

dam sicc there some sweet plants you got..
i have an outdoor grow going now and would love 2 do a thread but am such a dum ass with this shit and really dont think i could do it..+rep man


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry for asking this in your thread Sicc but I figured this would be a good place to ask with how many people follow yours. I can't remember whose thread I saw it on but someone had a link in their sig for making a grow box for around $50 using a plastic cabinet form Wal-Mart. Anyone know who that was? I want to make one where I don't need to worry about light leaks and that is more stealth.

*edit -- Cancel that. I found it. It is called "Ditty makes a $57 grow box in 22 minutes w/ pix"


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Sep 4, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Yo Sicc...realized you're using a tent that I thought about getting. I have 8 feet high worth of space, though, and didn't want to cut it off at 5 so I'm just going to build a box.
> 
> Anyhow, my local hydro guy has grown for over ten years and tested the shit out of all of his products side-by-side, so I thought I'd offer you some info that he told me. (I like to sit and talk to him for hours about growing when I go, because he loves to share knowledge) -- You can take it how ya like, but this guy is super cool and grows some seriously amazing stuff.
> 
> ...


 
SICC Awesome Grow!!! Hoping my 4 girls will turn out as good as yours are looking! Sub'd

Live,

I found a tent that is 4x2x7 was having the same problem until I came across this one. Cost me $150 I think...Looks like is $100 now on ebay lol! californianursery is the seller on ebay...I called them and they shipped same day from Bay area in NorCal. GL...Going to say this...the ports for intake suck based on the way my setup is. (Only intake is 4" on the lower rear left side). Few pics to show you...see if it will work for you situation. Wanted to throw my 2 sense in about Nutes for good root growth...I personally use HG Roots Excelurator give me huge & fast root growth...on the pricey side though...$77 for the smallest bottle they sell but only takes 1.1ml per gallon so lasts. Also for Hydro systems HG Multi Zen seems to be a great enzyme for clearing up dead root matter on the plant along with in the res. One thing I always used for my outdoor grows that help creating good bacteria which promotes absorption of micro nutes is Trinity...wouldn't recommend for hydro, tried it and plants seems to love it but its really gunky...soil all the way. I'm no expert by any means but hope this helps


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

Still ON IT! i see "SICC" grand job geeza>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TheJointProject (Sep 4, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Sorry for asking this in your thread Sicc but I figured this would be a good place to ask with how many people follow yours. I can't remember whose thread I saw it on but someone had a link in their sig for making a grow box for around $50 using a plastic cabinet form Wal-Mart. Anyone know who that was? I want to make one where I don't need to worry about light leaks and that is more stealth.
> 
> *edit -- Cancel that. I found it. It is called "Ditty makes a $57 grow box in 22 minutes w/ pix"


I'm using the same box for my cab. works well but light leaks are a SERIOUS problem. Had to put like 4 or 5 coats of black paint on the outside and line the inside with car reflectors to block out MOST of the light. it works for me though. just a word of caution.

BTW: Lookin good SICC.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 4, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Sorry for asking this in your thread Sicc but I figured this would be a good place to ask with how many people follow yours. I can't remember whose thread I saw it on but someone had a link in their sig for making a grow box for around $50 using a plastic cabinet form Wal-Mart. Anyone know who that was? I want to make one where I don't need to worry about light leaks and that is more stealth.
> 
> *edit -- Cancel that. I found it. It is called "Ditty makes a $57 grow box in 22 minutes w/ pix"


You know I got my cabinet for free, mind you I am using a full size fridge for my growing cabinet which works out great since it starts out being air tight from the start so if you have some free time take a look on craigslist for a free fridge. I found one in 3 days, you just need to find one that works for your space & setup. I have been using it for 5 grows so far and every round gets beter so maybe look into one of those. And they are stealth for sure I have had many people in my garage where the fridge is and I have yet to have a question on what is inside

Sorry about this SICC just trying to help out the new folks

Good luck

T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> You know I got my cabinet for free, mind you I am using a full size fridge for my growing cabinet which works out great since it starts out being air tight from the start so if you have some free time take a look on craigslist for a free fridge. I found one in 3 days, you just need to find one that works for your space & setup. I have been using it for 5 grows so far and every round gets beter so maybe look into one of those. And they are stealth for sure I have had many people in my garage where the fridge is and I have yet to have a question on what is inside
> 
> 
> Sorry about this SICC just trying to help out the new folks
> ...


pics !


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pics !


Here is the top






These are a little older bit still the same except I am running a 400 watt HPS, the outside






Inside


----------



## gumball (Sep 4, 2010)

hey sicc, sorry for posting up your thread, but just sharing with the conversation of the group.

awesome frig Tcurtiss!! hey yall, check out daniels frig grow, here is the link. he has a nice build and is putting together a big deep freezer now. he dont have as many watts as you, but still good job on both.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/326553-medicinal-refridgerator.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

how many sq. ft. is it ?


----------



## gumball (Sep 4, 2010)

he cut out the center and attached the doors so the top and the bottom are one unit. i would say about the size of yours, just one whole unit. smooth 4 inch pvc throughout for ventilation so it is quite.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2010)

Feel free to post anything you want in here lol.
Its all good.


----------



## gumball (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks sicc, you rock!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2010)

right on sicc will do,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

lol.. i been babysittin my wifes, sisters kids for a month.. all i watch is backyardigans n shit.. lol


----------



## hempstead (Sep 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4599056]Feel free to post anything you want in here lol.
Its all good.[/QUOTE]In that case. 
There once was a hermit named Dave.
Dave found a dead who*e in a cave.
Dave said with a grunt oh what a nice cu#t 
and look at the money I'll save.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 4, 2010)

Dave was a penny saver at heart.


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 4, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I've tried foliar feeding in the past with mixed results. It's really easy to burn and stress your plants so be careful. A weak, plain compost tea works well but don't mix any nutes into it, or get the Dutch Master stuff. I'm pretty sure there are a few others out there too. Sounds like Livehigh knows what he's doing. I tend to take it easy on feeding because I don't want to over do it and probably could feed them a little more often with regular nutes. About once a week works for me, but if I notice any sort of deficiencies I'm going to step it up.


I saw a side by side w.ith dutch masters liquid light on 3 plants one plant on one side got sprayed the middle plant just got some over spray and the other none. the plant that got sprayed was literally 3x the size as the one that didnt and the one that just got some mist was almost twice as big.... so i was just wondering why you said not to use it?


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 4, 2010)

Misunderstanding. I meant get the dutch master stuff. The sentence was two independent clauses.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2010)

l

[video=youtube;ZThJHitKtO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThJHitKtO4&feature=player_embedded#at=209[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

that is the first time i've hear nate dogg on a track alone.. smooth track, plus my car is in the video


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2010)

Daz Dillinger has a verse at the end, you got an SS?
I drive a Cadillac STS, 97


----------



## gumball (Sep 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that is the first time i've hear nate dogg on a track alone.. smooth track, plus my car is in the video


i still want one of those Impala's. maybe one day i will find one in great shape. most on the road are in good shape.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll take any of these cars. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTiDFOTG8FM

or these, this was one of the best cruises we had, over 30 muscle cars and then some new blood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai05Eh55Vpg&p=CE06DF2EFFC6F2DF&index=3

That el camino with the blower has 1200hp and can do wheelies.

how do I embed the video so you can watch it here without having to go to youtube?


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey SICC

Everything is looking sick! As usual!

I'll be starting a new grow soon, some good genetics neighbor!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2010)

Make sure to leave a link in here once it gets going


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 5, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey SICC
> 
> Everything is looking sick! As usual!
> 
> I'll be starting a new grow soon, some good genetics neighbor!


Do you have your seeds already?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

Hows everything goin?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2010)

Going fine, aint too much changed, Saturday was 5 weeks since i confirmed all females, so its basically a waiting game now.
Im ready for the next grow, im getting ready to transplant my clones into gallon pots.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4607621]Going fine, aint too much changed, Saturday was 5 weeks since i confirmed all females, so its basically a waiting game now.
Im ready for the next grow, im getting ready to transplant my clones into gallon pots.[/QUOTE]

right on...and when is the update? i am getting ready to start a batch of seeds....come check out the picture update, got a macro of dp.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's an outdoor update, i'll have an indoor update in a couple days.

Strains i got running are Super Skunk, Special Queen, Northern Lights, Sweet Deep Grapefruit, the burned one  along with a Hollands Hope
The plants in the pics i think are Super Skunk, and Special Queen, and Northern Lights.

Super Skunk


























Special Queen



















Northern Lights, i guess one pic came out blurry













Checc out this Hollands Hope, it has some pink pistols, im really regretting not pollinating her, and i didnt grab a clone either 



















Here's my homie holding up a Sprite can to a cola, cant remember what plant it was.







And a Vid

[video=youtube;LVE0d92TCcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVE0d92TCcw[/video]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn pink pistils... thats a mother fo sho!! .. i bet she gonna smoke good tho... Great update .. plants look great!! love me some outdoor


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking amazing man especially the Hollands hope!


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

Mmmmmm....all lookin very good!!
whaat would you have put on them pink pistill??


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 7, 2010)

Your grow is living up to your sn: Just SICC!!


----------



## gumball (Sep 7, 2010)

I say reveg the pink pussy!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4604933]Make sure to leave a link in here once it gets going [/QUOTE]
Thanks SICC

I was thinking of starting one of each, Barney Farms LSD, WOS... High Tension, Northern Light x Big Bud and N.L. x Skunk all feminized!
I'll start them in soil for mommas, will run Stink Buds system again this winter. I like Aero/NFT set-ups. 
Can't aford all the damn chillers I would need to run during the summer... LOL


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 7, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Thanks SICC
> 
> I was thinking of starting one of each, Barney Farms LSD, WOS... High Tension, Northern Light x Big Bud and N.L. x Skunk all feminized!
> I'll start them in soil for mommas, will run Stink Buds system again this winter. I like Aero/NFT set-ups.
> Can't aford all the damn chillers I would need to run during the summer... LOL


That sounds like a great line up, please drop a link when you start


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Damn pink pistils... thats a mother fo sho!! .. i bet she gonna smoke good tho... Great update .. plants look great!! love me some outdoor


Hell yeah homie, she's definatly a keeper, im going to try and clone her, this is something i cant pass up, i should of pollinated her when i got the chance, but i i dont get to my homies crib that often, i usually just head over there on the weekends.



machnak said:


> Looking amazing man especially the Hollands hope!


Thanks Macc, she is a lovely specimen 



genuity said:


> Mmmmmm....all lookin very good!!
> whaat would you have put on them pink pistill??


I was going to pollinate her with my Hollands Hope male, so i would have crated more HH seeds with that pink pistol trait, not sure what F stage it was age, but it would have been some quality, stable HH seeds.



Silent Running said:


> Your grow is living up to your sn: Just SICC!!


lol thanks SR, always good to hear from ya 



gumball said:


> I say reveg the pink pussy!


I wish, but she's outdoor, and that the one plant i told my homie he can keep for himself, the rest is for profit 



Sub Zero said:


> Thanks SICC
> 
> I was thinking of starting one of each, Barney Farms LSD, WOS... High Tension, Northern Light x Big Bud and N.L. x Skunk all feminized!
> I'll start them in soil for mommas, will run Stink Buds system again this winter. I like Aero/NFT set-ups.
> Can't aford all the damn chillers I would need to run during the summer... LOL


haha, thank line up sounds great, dont forget to leave a link!, so i and anyone else can subscribe


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4614685]Hell yeah homie, she's definatly a keeper, im going to try and clone her, this is something i cant pass up, i should of pollinated her when i got the chance, but i i dont get to my homies crib that often, i usually just head over there on the weekends.
[/QUOTE]

shouldnt be a problem to clone her, but she will have to reveg, probably another 3 weeks, so it will probably take about 4-6 weeks for her to be ready to really veg again. and if you take it now, you should know by the time you harvest if you should try and reveg cause the clone took or not.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 8, 2010)

Things are looking great there SICC

It gives me hope my outsiders will do well


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Clone her ASAP!  Then do it again and overnight me one lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2010)

take your indoor plant harvest her and leave a few branches with nugs....put her outside and she will reveg within a few weeks.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you use a sprite can as scale because all your high life cans are too tall?


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

grapesnowcone said:


> Did you use a sprite can as scale because all your high life cans are too tall?


I bet there all in the trash cause they all got drunk!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> shouldnt be a problem to clone her, but she will have to reveg, probably another 3 weeks, so it will probably take about 4-6 weeks for her to be ready to really veg again. and if you take it now, you should know by the time you harvest if you should try and reveg cause the clone took or not.


Yeah its worth a shot, ima try and go over there today and take the clone.



TCurtiss said:


> Things are looking great there SICC
> 
> It gives me hope my outsiders will do well


Thanks T, my plants dont even compare with your's, your outdoor is what give's me hope lol



machnak said:


> Clone her ASAP!  Then do it again and overnight me one lol


haha will do man



aeviaanah said:


> take your indoor plant harvest her and leave a few branches with nugs....put her outside and she will reveg within a few weeks.


Well im not going to re veg any of my indoor, if anything if the clone dosnt work out on he HH, i will re veg her.



grapesnowcone said:


> Did you use a sprite can as scale because all your high life cans are too tall?


No haha, i was actually drinking steel reserve that day, my friend was just showing me, so i decided to take a pic


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4614685]


haha, thank line up sounds great, dont forget to leave a link!, so i and anyone else can subscribe [/QUOTE]

Thanks... here you go... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/364392-new-multi-strain-grow.html#post4618208


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, i just subscribed, i suggest everyone do the same!!


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 8, 2010)

Done......


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 8, 2010)

Already been there and done that.


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Christ! Now the pressure is on... thanks sorta...lol!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 8, 2010)

yo sicc, be careful with mold when cloning from flower. i had that problem before.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yo sicc, be careful with mold when cloning from flower. i had that problem before.


Aight good lookin out, i didnt even think of that, mold would be the last thing i would want to happen here with my indoor ladies.



Sub Zero said:


> Oh Christ! Now the pressure is on... thanks sorta...lol!


lol no prob


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 8, 2010)

This time of year in socal, mold????? Not likely!!! Spider mites? Yes, mold no.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 8, 2010)

oh..lol, im in a sub-tropical climate.. so i always have to worry


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 8, 2010)

Not even up in Northern Cali 66 outside with 57% humidity


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh..lol, im in a sub-tropical climate.. so i always have to worry


I live on the boarder with the desert...


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey my dude hows it go. Looken nice bro been here in the corner chillen watching u work.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 9, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Hey my dude hows it go. Looken nice bro been here in the corner chillen watching u work.


Creeper Alert!!! Pedobear says welcome


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 9, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Creeper Alert!!! Pedobear says welcome
> View attachment 1145727


Takes one to know one right.


----------



## maturesmoker (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi SICC, Just read back a few pages to see those last pics you posted, quite amazing buds you got going there  The clones look great too, you obviously got things all planned out now. 

+rep if I can ..... edit, nah, wont let me, but you know I love your grows.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Hey my dude hows it go. Looken nice bro been here in the corner chillen watching u work.


What up Coop, where you been at man?
how thing going?



maturesmoker said:


> Hi SICC, Just read back a few pages to see those last pics you posted, quite amazing buds you got going there  The clones look great too, you obviously got things all planned out now.
> 
> +rep if I can ..... edit, nah, wont let me, but you know I love your grows.



Thanks MS, i owe you some rep so +REP!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2010)

Sub to this thread as well!

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/365214-jerrys-perpetually-organic-garden.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

im there wit you..


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 10, 2010)

I been around bro. After adding those 4 1,000s and loosing those 13 plants and my pump going out and my meter breaking and my cloner pump dying i said fuck it and went on a heroine binge, but Im cool now. LOL joking about the cheese binge but not the rest  

Things have been "life" dude. I really did run into all that bullshit plus some like a car wreck. But while things have been falling apart I been trying to get the rest moving. 

I will be re-opening my thread on monday when my new and improved meter comes back. So I'll fill u in then.

Glad your set up is running nice  I can't wait to get my shit opperating again, I'm loosing thousands just chillen here playing call of duty with no flowers to please the needing lol.

For those who care they have a new Call Of Duty trailer for the new game and it looks SICC


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

damn that real shitty, at least things are getting bac on track, good things always come out of something bad.
I feel you on the COD haha, shit is fun as fuc, Black Ops is gonna be legit, cant wait for you to update the thread, keep me posted.
+REP


----------



## gumball (Sep 10, 2010)

Damn, I'm just glad he was joking about the heroin binge! Haha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 10, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> I been around bro. After adding those 4 1,000s and loosing those 13 plants and my pump going out and my meter breaking and my cloner pump dying i said fuck it and went on a heroine binge, but Im cool now. LOL joking about the cheese binge but not the rest
> 
> Things have been "life" dude. I really did run into all that bullshit plus some like a car wreck. But while things have been falling apart I been trying to get the rest moving.
> 
> ...


i know i started a thread about 2-3 days ago bout the Call Of Duty:Black OPS .. XBox Gamers - Call Of Duty:Black Ops


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

Xbox


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 10, 2010)

all about the X Box Baby!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2010)

workin on that indoor update? when do your pistils typically die off?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1148211Sega Genesis FTW
lol sorry.. got a new cam n been goin crazy wit it.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> View attachment 1148211Sega Genesis FTW
> lol sorry.. got a new cam n been goin crazy wit it.


damn bringing it back to 94-95...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> workin on that indoor update? when do your pistils typically die off?



I saw mine die off right away


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4626245]I saw mine die off right away[/QUOTE]

looking at your pictures you may have lost around 15 percent. im only in week four and have lost about half of my pistils on the dp's. other strains have not even lost any.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

So half of your DP's got pollinated?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

im still here with yall............ CANT GET RID OF ME.... LIKE HERPES NIGGA!!! LOL


looking forward to next set of pix


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

haha should be soon, i'll get some pic's once i can wake my lazy ass up before 10am


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;UCecHKvBwjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCecHKvBwjM&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 10, 2010)

Ash-Trey u lil bitch ass muthafucka come here & give your Grandma a Hug .. AAhhh thats my Nigga! .. hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

lol, it shoulda had the scene where he got himmed up by the cops, and he goes to dashiki crip and cries in hits all da kids , a la boyz in da hood. u juss had me n my wife rollin, i had to call her to see that. its our movie


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

haha yeah i fuccin love that movie, it never gets old.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just want to see what everyone else thinks. Here's a poll about the tweets button.

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/365803-should-tweets-button-taken-off.html


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Just want to see what everyone else thinks. Here's a poll about the tweets button.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/365803-should-tweets-button-taken-off.html



yeah i was wondering about that, i dont use twitter, nor will i ever, but the who the fuc would even use that thing? might as well go to your local police station and spill your guts about growing.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4627204]yeah i was wondering about that, i dont use twitter, nor will i ever, but the who the fuc would even use that thing? might as well go to your local police station and spill your guts about growing.[/QUOTE]

i know, right? hahah


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

"you still hit like a bitch..... Motha fucka!!!" 

lol that granny from dont be a menace was gooned up


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2010)

hahahaha MESSAGE!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9wrutYEuog


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

MESSAGE!


LOL, that movie is a classic..i was watchin blank man last night trippin.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4626271]So half of your DP's got pollinated?[/QUOTE]

no the pistils are dying for other reasons. im trying to figure that out.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh, not too sure what that could be, just did a quicc google search, came across this thread

http://boards.cannabis.com/indoor-growing/93379-day-25-pistils-brown-dying.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks for the link sicc...it isnt scaring me too much as it is mainly with the deep purples and the hermie plant. i mean the other 3/4 of my garden havent lost a pistil yet. i think it may be nutrient related and what the strain can take.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah thats what i was thinking with that thread i read, hope it works out


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 11, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks for the link sicc...it isnt scaring me too much as it is mainly with the deep purples and the hermie plant. i mean the other 3/4 of my garden havent lost a pistil yet. i think it may be nutrient related and what the strain can take.


I thought hermies were due to stress??

I could be wrong, how do your plants look? Are the turning yellow?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

Stress or if plant carries hermie trait...now i dont know what to do...im starting to think the whole crop is pollinated. Ive been popping seeds here and there...what you guys think? is the damage done or should i remove the hermie plants now?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

remove em if they keep makin nanners, cuz nanners=more pollen unless u want a seeded crop


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

ive really only found one set of bananas...cant seem to find any others.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2010)

I would rather play it safe then sorry.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

which means remove all white berrys or just the one that i found sacks on?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2010)

I would only kill the hermi, why would you kill the others?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

they are from the same parents. not sure if the others are hermies or not...they have seeds on them not sure if this came from their own pollen or from the sister who i found bananas on. hermie on one plant is potential for hermies on sister plants. nugs look so good it is hard to pull. i put the one outside...im hoping the receeding of deep purples pistils is strain related.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh ok i see what you're saying, i would just kill the forsure hermi, then keep a close eye on the others. If they were hermi's your would have spotted some banana's on them.
The DP thing is really weird, still trippin me out how the pistols are just dying off for no reason, are you sure they just aren't pollinated?


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

If there is only say 2 or 3 Bananas on the entire plant and you picked those with no more popping up would you still kill it or just pluck them and keep a close eye on it?


Pistils could be dying because they were pollinated maybe?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2010)

I would still get rid of it, it will keep making banana's even if you keep plucking them.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4631061]I would still get rid of it, it will keep making banana's even if you keep plucking them.[/QUOTE]

Word........


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 11, 2010)

I just had to kill a hermie myself. I was trying to control it but then noticed that the bananas were popping up all over the place. It's safer for your whole garden to just scrap the one that is definitely bad. I wouldn't kill the other clones just yet though. They may be more susceptible to going hermie but that doesn't mean that they have. They may turn out to be just fine.


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4631061]I would still get rid of it, it will keep making banana's even if you keep plucking them.[/QUOTE]


Good to know, thanks SICC!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 11, 2010)

this thread was the most helpful trying to deal with the hermie situation. thanks everyone...sorry sicc if i busted in, i was trying to get answers!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

its all good, anything go's in here


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice grow man, your leaf color and shape were perfect during veg. Niceley maintained strains. 

I looked in here cause i am going to be running a 400w in a grow tent...and this thread puts me more at ease.

When are them indoor update pics coming? Cant wait to see the harvest.

Sub'd


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah i want to see more bud porn.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

I should have pics in the morning.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dude your girls are looking beautiful 
Keep doing what you're doing cus its working.
peace
King


----------



## gumball (Sep 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4632492]I should have pics in the morning.[/QUOTE]

YEA!! picture day!! 

now whos waking you up before 10!!! 

cant wait for the pics sicc!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 12, 2010)

5 weeks in 2x3 scrog T5 start to finish


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking nice!


You're turn SICC!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looking nice!
> 
> 
> You're turn SICC!


 SICC is getting his shot glass scrog set up. << I wish...would love to see that one!! Could you imagine an auto drip or water farm shot glass scrog?? And before anyone comes in with "low yield, waste of time"....there is a such thing as just having fun. >>

Glad he is thinking of doing a shot glass one. No way would I try touching him in a party cup grow off. lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Neither would I.  Shot glasses are fun!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 12, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> 5 weeks in 2x3 scrog T5 start to finish


 whoa whoa whoa....t5 huh? how many watts we talkin?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

Aight my cam was low on battery, so i took a quicc vid, waiting for it to process 

Ima have pics and a longer video tomorrow when i was originally gonna update


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I sure hope so SICC!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

you'll have pics, why wouldn't i update? . . .


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4634232]you'll have pics, why wouldn't i update? . . .[/QUOTE]

I was just high and pullin your leg man lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;JkeGyGE0ygY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkeGyGE0ygY[/video]


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 12, 2010)

They are lookin fine, how are the temps in there?


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Man they are FAT! Looking incredible man.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> They are lookin fine, how are the temps in there?


Temps dont go past 83 at the highest, was 80 all day today.



machnak said:


> Man they are FAT! Looking incredible man.


thanks Macc, ima have a full update tomorrow, i was gonna post it earlier but it was taking forever to process.


----------



## hempstead (Sep 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4635800][video=youtube;JkeGyGE0ygY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkeGyGE0ygY[/video][/QUOTE] Could've at least made the video the same length as the song. heh


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2010)

lol my battery was running out, i took the vid, then had to charge it for like 20 mins so i could upload, its charging now, gonna have pics and vid tomorrow.


----------



## hempstead (Sep 12, 2010)

I just harvested the whiteberry. He/She is hanging up now. heh I found 2 little nads on her. Only 1 cola had a couple of seeds but most of the lower buds are all with seed. It smelled like tea trea oil when I was trimming her/him.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2010)

Plants are looking good.What size pot are they flowering in?Sorry if its been answered already.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey SICC, going to have some space open up in the near future and want some ideas on what to grow next. Which do you think? 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/366612-strain-should-i-grow-next.html


----------



## gumball (Sep 13, 2010)

now those may end up being 2 liter bottle size colas!!! nice sicc, very nice


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 13, 2010)

nice job SICC..lookin good as always


----------



## maturesmoker (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice vid SICC, buds looking great


----------



## ganajagorilla (Sep 13, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I just harvested the whiteberry. He/She is hanging up now. heh I found 2 little nads on her. Only 1 cola had a couple of seeds but most of the lower buds are all with seed. It smelled like tea trea oil when I was trimming her/him.


 my white berry x redwood kush went hermie as well....i guess the female hermie nads dont spread pollen as well as a male flower would....that and male flowers i guess have only male flowers....which means more pollen.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4635800][video=youtube;JkeGyGE0ygY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkeGyGE0ygY[/video][/QUOTE]
you cutting leafs off the tops near the tips? looks manicured? just curious if this was planned or maybe you had some nute burn or something...?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah i clipped the leaves, i got some burn a couple weeks back which was stated.
I still need to clip some of the SCxNL, i gave em a flush a week ago.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2010)

its hard to keep up with you bro...got alot of traffic through here. sorry to bring up stuff that has been talked about...didnt know if you were using a technique i havent heard of


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2010)

lol i was just saying..

i just hate when there is yellow or burnt leaves, so i just cut them off, plus i only got a couple weeks left anyways.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2010)

right on looking good tho...still crossing my fingers to with this hermie problems! it sucks not knowing if half the crop is pollinated or not. im hoping its just strain related and dps just lose pistils early.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah maybe it is just strain related, but thats still kinda weird, i guess only time will tell.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey SiCC man I got lost in RIU for a while and had to cut it down to a couple threads and urs is one of them. Forgot where I was so I just read the whole damn thing. ( It was alot... Lol) For some reason I can't see ur videos but from what the pics looked like u got some serious dank in ur future. That outdoor looks bomb too, fat ass colas on that girl. Right on bro... Respect!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 14, 2010)

*Lookin good homeboy those are sum fatass tops. *


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4639975]Lil i was just saying..

i just hate when there is yellow or burnt leaves, so i just cut them off, plus i only got a couple weeks left anyways. [/QUOTE]
Yellowing is natural SICC Dude, burnt... to many nutrients... or other problems... but you know that... Nice grow!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 14, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> 5 weeks in 2x3 scrog T5 start to finish


Coolness dude. Thats some low pro and low juice growing lol Plus rep.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 14, 2010)

Im loven the vids SICC. Im now in flower lights on in 30  Hope u don't mind if I keep swinging off your vid tours. I really dig the vid set up Im gonna have to get the adding music thing figured out. Plus rep for turning me on to this brah,


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

You start any of those seeds? I can't remember if you have or not.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Yellowing is natural SICC Dude, burnt... to many nutrients... or other problems... but you know that... Nice grow!


Its a preference thing, something i have always done, and will continue to do, but i only cut leaves that are 50% or more dananaged, and i cut the burnt leaves so i dont have to do it later one when i harvest



coopdevillan said:


> Im loven the vids SICC. Im now in flower lights on in 30  Hope u don't mind if I keep swinging off your vid tours. I really dig the vid set up Im gonna have to get the adding music thing figured out. Plus rep for turning me on to this brah,


yeah i try to add a vid to each update, there is a audio swap option when you edits video's, they have a crappy rap section tho, thats why sometimes i play music in the backround, im not too big on the video editing, i just shoot and upload.



Ganja Geek said:


> Hey SiCC man I got lost in RIU for a while and had to cut it down to a couple threads and urs is one of them. Forgot where I was so I just read the whole damn thing. ( It was alot... Lol) For some reason I can't see ur videos but from what the pics looked like u got some serious dank in ur future. That outdoor looks bomb too, fat ass colas on that girl. Right on bro... Respect!


Thanks homie, its a honor to be on your selected list lol

Weird that the vids dont work, i'll try and remember that and get pics up as well.



Favre2Harvin said:


> *Lookin good homeboy those are sum fatass tops. *


Good lookin F2H 



machnak said:


> You start any of those seeds? I can't remember if you have or not.


Naw i havent started any, ima have the clones flowering after this grow, and i might be moving after that so i may not get to start them for some time, but i'll probably end up popping some, then if anything give them to my homie if i move.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Well you'll be moving to Vegas right?


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 15, 2010)

everything in there lookin lovely as always! good job


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

[youtube]a94xqK9CQh4[/youtube]

[youtube]iF9wY0kbQ1w[/youtube]


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

lmao. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 15, 2010)

Is that for real or foolery ?


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2010)

lol..............


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

oh wow that shit was funny as fuc, that is one weird lookin ass nigga hahahaha


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

That's fo real! homie got mad hits.[youtube]dnlNILIMgCI[/youtube]

Just search 50 Tyson


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha, man you're killing. lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

haha yeah his newest video is him giving a shout out to Ochocinco, i guess that fool bought a shirt from him hahaha


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

[youtube]szYOlVMqBIs[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4649398]haha yeah his newest video is him giving a shout out to Ochocinco, i guess that fool bought a shirt from him hahaha[/QUOTE]

Hahah! I heard that on Shade 45, said he (Ocho) was givin shot outs to 50T on Twitter!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 15, 2010)

That last video isn't for real no fucken way. And if it is we are all going to hell for making fun of legitimate handicaps.


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

ONaw, there's a bunch of RE: replys to his vids. [youtube]F1m2jr-zS_s[/youtube] 

I thought the same thing. Seems normal, until he turns his 50 Tyson on lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

yall kno cuz is autistic right ?


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

I knew I was goin to hell, didn't know it would be over this!


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dayyumm. Yer right! I'm on his website, bout to by a shirt to get my karma back. Plus he gets a cut, along with Autism Speaks,http://50tyson.bigcartel.com/product/i-aint-gonna-lie-im-50-tyson-tee


F uckin Ditty!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

lol shit is still funny


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah it is! I just ordered the black "I ain't gonna lie, im 50 Tyson!" Shirt. Lil dood is makin chipz for $18.99 a pop, there even backorderd!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey SICC
I hate this F'n site sometimes, UN grateful SOB's are everywhere!!!
Your followers have been great, tuned in until the end brother!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

We all just keep it real, real high


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks man, oh God my bowl is empty again..." Well son, fill it!" Thanks God, will do!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 16, 2010)

Ya damn no vids working for me! I can't see what everyones laughing at!
Yo SICC you should put some more pics up. It's been a while since ur last ones and they looked bomb then. I wanna see their bud porn now. Lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 16, 2010)

I love my new Nirvana advo in my sig. Looks awesome! Ohhhhh, so does EVERYONE else', yeah right


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Ya damn no vids working for me! I can't see what everyones laughing at!
> Yo SICC you should put some more pics up. It's been a while since ur last ones and they looked bomb then. I wanna see their bud porn now. Lol


Yeah i have been trying, but every time i wake up early, i end up passing out again haha, im up everyday until like 3-4am, so its kinda hard to get up before 10am


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

Aight, its that time

Got some pics for yall, Things are going good, a lil crispy, but thats all.
As you can see in the pics, i have had to do alot of pre trimming i like to call it haha. buds are still getting nice and fat so its all good, tomorrow will be 7 weeks since i confirmed all females, these plants will probably take about 9 weeks.

[video=youtube;0WhhjppAVic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WhhjppAVic[/video]


Jack HererxShorelinexHerijuana


















































Strawyberry CoughxNorthern Lights

As you can see in this pic, had to tie her to the tent, so i could take her out for pics























































Clones, transplanted them a couple days ago


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

All is looking good sicc + rep


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Fuck yea SICC, looking amazing as always.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 17, 2010)

good shit Sicc .. hows the smell going?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> All is looking good sicc + rep


Good lookin homie 



machnak said:


> Fuck yea SICC, looking amazing as always.


'

Thanks Macc, only a couple more weeks! 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good shit Sicc .. hows the smell going?


My fav is the JHxSLxHJ, im not to good with the whole description thing haha but she smell so damn good 

The SCxNL smells kinda like Trainwrek lol


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 17, 2010)

Lookin good, man.


----------



## scotty0001 (Sep 17, 2010)

yo SICC bro, new to the site and just lurked this whole journal. Great fucken job and look forward to growing.

What type of soil did you use for seedling/starting ?
lights?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4656689]Good lookin homie 

'

Thanks Macc, only a couple more weeks! 



My fav is the JHxSLxHJ, im not to good with the whole description thing haha but she smell so damn good 

The SCxNL smells kinda like Trainwrek lol[/QUOTE]

damn SCXNL smells like trainwreck ?.. i figured she might put out some of that strawberry smell .. but must be NL influence.. either way . trainwreck does smell bomb too


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2010)

looking good sicc,keep it up.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

i have high asperations for this strain man... my eye tells me its good...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Lookin good, man.


Thanks high 



scotty0001 said:


> yo SICC bro, new to the site and just lurked this whole journal. Great fucken job and look forward to growing.
> 
> What type of soil did you use for seedling/starting ?
> lights?


Sorry i just came bac on the the site, but i left you a visitor message, thanks for stoppin by



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> damn SCXNL smells like trainwreck ?.. i figured she might put out some of that strawberry smell .. but must be NL influence.. either way . trainwreck does smell bomb too


yeah its kinda weird lol, but its all good, im not really into the strain besides the fat ass buds it's producing.



genuity said:


> looking good sicc,keep it up.


Good lookin out G 



theexpress said:


> i have high asperations for this strain man... my eye tells me its good...



Me too man, just wish i kept her a lil healthier, but i haven't ran the strain before so every feeding was an experiment for them all, i still got more F1's ima do later on and try and get some F2's out of them, something i wanna keep around.


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice sicc! How is the plant that has been in the party cup the whole time and is like 3 foot tall? That is one beast of a party cup.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

She is in the video, if you look at the cola to the right that's leaning up against the wire, its her


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, ok! I'm mobile and my stupid phone don't show the vid's. I'll check it out after work. Later.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4657054]Thanks high 



Sorry i just came bac on the the site, but i left you a visitor message, thanks for stoppin by



yeah its kinda weird lol, but its all good, im not really into the strain besides the fat ass buds it's producing.



Good lookin out G 




Me too man, just wish i kept her a lil healthier, but i haven't ran the strain before so every feeding was an experiment for them all, i still got more F1's ima do later on and try and get some F2's out of them, something i wanna keep around.[/QUOTE]

i would cross your two best phenos of males and females to creat those f'2's they should be real nice then!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah thats what i was thinking, I crossed a Hollands Hope into it this round, gonna get some beans outa that, cant wait to see how those turn out.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4657433]Yeah thats what i was thinking, I crossed a Hollands Hope into it this round, gonna get some beans outa that, cant wait to see how those turn out.[/QUOTE]

hollands hope has been around for a looong time..... stable ass genetics.... i have never personaly smoked or grown it though...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah same here, i've only heard about it. The male had some crazy node spacing, and was stinky all thru veg, he was a good specimen, well i thought so haha.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 17, 2010)

is the crispyness from nute burn or other ??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2010)

clones looking real good sicc, how long before they go in ?


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 17, 2010)

well if that ain't a fuckin update!  Ready for that 600w? lol


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> well if that ain't a fuckin update!  Ready for that 600w? lol


no, next step is 1k watter


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> is the crispyness from nute burn or other ??


Yeah its from nute burn, i trimmed them alot, but i only got a couple weeks left.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> clones looking real good sicc, how long before they go in ?


they will go into flower right after i harvest these plants, two of my clones are getting pretty big so im going to top them and take some clones again.



Fditty00 said:


> well if that ain't a fuckin update!  Ready for that 600w? lol


lol a 600 should be in the near future


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4658045]Yeah its from nute burn, i trimmed them alot, but i only got a couple weeks left.



they will go into flower right after i harvest these plants, two of my clones are getting pretty big so im going to top them and take some clones again.



lol a 600 should be in the near future [/QUOTE]

just skip that step and get a 1000 watter


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm always eyeballin 1k watter but i think that might be pushin it.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah i've been looking into both, a 1000 watter would be great.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm always eyeballin 1k watter but i think that might be pushin it.


lol only thing thats pushing is your yield....... one 1k light wont hurt your bill that bad, and isnt super hard to keep cool. easy has fuck with a cool tube!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2010)

i ain't worried bout da bill, im worried about the electric company.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol only thing thats pushing is your yield....... one 1k light wont hurt your bill that bad, and isnt super hard to keep cool. easy has fuck with a cool tube!!!


That shit is a extra 130 on my bill.If anything ill go with the 600 in the future but then i would have to just use t5s or cfls for veg to even it back out.


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i ain't worried bout da bill, im worried about the electric company.


They only care if you don't pay the bills. A real good salt water reef set-up uses more watts then most of us hobbiests...


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 17, 2010)

with computers these days you just say you have a few in the house, they pull just almost as much as a HPS light


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 18, 2010)

*Those clones look like there ready to party under that 400 already man hahah*


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 18, 2010)

I kno haha, ima have to top the biggest ones before they get too tall for my tent.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4659645]I kno haha, ima have to top the biggest ones before they get too tall for my tent.[/QUOTE]

You know you can break the stem in a couple spots and fold it back on itself to bring down the height of the plant, if it is still early enough. Like the 1st few weeks of 12/12

& Zip tie everything together


----------



## gumball (Sep 18, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> with computers these days you just say you have a few in the house, they pull just almost as much as a HPS light


your right, most are 300 watts, and some go up to 1000 watts.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 18, 2010)

The bills from larger set ups suck ass lol. I have 4 1,000 2 600 a 400 and some lil odds and ens cfl and floro. I see a big difference in my pockets specially if u looose your drop and dont get a cash return  And the police haven't kicked my door in YET.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> The bills from larger set ups suck ass lol. I have 4 1,000 2 600 a 400 and some lil odds and ens cfl and floro. I see a big difference in my pockets specially if u looose your drop and dont get a cash return  And the police haven't kicked my door in YET.


 wow! how much u think it adds to you? you must be in a medical state. cuz i kno i always think about big setup and a quick second thought comes about how illegal it is out here.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wow! how much u think it adds to you? you must be in a medical state. cuz i kno i always think about big setup and a quick second thought comes about how illegal it is out here.


I am in MMJ Colo. so the growing here is a lil more chill than some buuuut it's still a battle. Im not sure how much it raises my bills but it's a bit. My lady does all the finances so not completely sure on prices.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 18, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> You know you can break the stem in a couple spots and fold it back on itself to bring down the height of the plant, if it is still early enough. Like the 1st few weeks of 12/12
> 
> & Zip tie everything together



Yeah i was thinking of tying them down but i'd rather just get some more clones, its my fault tho, i shoulda transplanted them a couple weeks ago, and i could of just started some LST at that time.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 18, 2010)

thought id share this nute study

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php/50463-Nute-Study


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey SICC

I've been practicing for the next party cup comp...
Check these girls out, 9oz party cups, 30" tall...



This is a dissapointing strain of Blue Berry, my last two clones, what the hell!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 19, 2010)

hey sicc got a new thread goin its in the sig i think may not have got it in there right


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey sicc got a new thread goin its in the sig i think may not have got it in there right


link dunt work it says page not found


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 19, 2010)

Concur page not found ! SUPER CROP it all SICC. I use this method VERY often. I could snap some shots if u want ?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 19, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey sicc got a new thread goin its in the sig i think may not have got it in there right


Take the "P" off the end of your link.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 19, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thats it just mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;4bF-DR-aQWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bF-DR-aQWc[/video]


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 19, 2010)

DEVIN THE DUDE...thas all my pops listen's too


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's the link, subscribe!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/368195-pitbudz87s-6-site-dwc-150watt.html


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2010)

Some Bubba Kush crossed with OG 



















Triploid Northern Lights with a Steel Reserve 211













Special Queen
































Super Skunk


























Triploid Northern Lights




























Northern Lights




















Hollands Hope


----------



## machnak (Sep 19, 2010)

Damnnnnn man! Frosty little bitches!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow...beautiful...I got my money on super skunk.


----------



## TheJointProject (Sep 20, 2010)

wow. lookin incredible!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4666507]Some Bubba Kush crossed with OG 







[/QUOTE]
DAmn sicc how much shit you got going on?Looks all good my G..+ rep when i can i have to spread more around before i can rep you agian but its looking real good.


----------



## gumball (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice sicc. Won't be long you will be needing a whole warehouse!


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2010)

lovein all them gals sicc!! that tri NL IS FROSTY AS HELL.
REP when i can.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 20, 2010)

man are those babies lookin delicious


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

damn are those pistils pink on the HH? lookin damn good, makin me wish i could grow outside, hell i wish i could even take pics outside


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

As always, impressive!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 20, 2010)

STEEL RESERVE lol Come on bro. Nugs are looking so dank dude. Very healthy looking. Actually REALLY healthy looking. What u think of that Devin The Dude track.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2010)

I forgot you had an outdoor crop goin....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Damnnnnn man! Frosty little bitches!


Yeah im loving the frost 

I think they may finish before my outdoor, gonna go bac there in about a week and see if its time to chop 



aeviaanah said:


> Wow...beautiful...I got my money on super skunk.


Yeah She is one of my Fav's, the Special Queen is really nice as well.



TheJointProject said:


> wow. lookin incredible!


Thanks Joint 



gumball said:


> Very nice sicc. Won't be long you will be needing a whole warehouse!


lol that would be great 



genuity said:


> lovein all them gals sicc!! that tri NL IS FROSTY AS HELL.
> REP when i can.


I just wish i got a clone off her, but im going to try and re veg a bunch of them.



SimplyBaked said:


> man are those babies lookin delicious


Thanks SB 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn are those pistils pink on the HH? lookin damn good, makin me wish i could grow outside, hell i wish i could even take pics outside


Yeah the HH got some crazy pistols going, i never got around to cloning her, but im def gonna try and re veg her.



Silent Running said:


> As always, impressive!


Thank you SR, always good to have ya here 



coopdevillan said:


> STEEL RESERVE lol Come on bro. Nugs are looking so dank dude. Very healthy looking. Actually REALLY healthy looking. What u think of that Devin The Dude track.


haha cant beat 8.1 Alcohol content!






Devin the Dude is legit, i got one of his songs in an older vid, i'll use another one on the next update








aeviaanah said:


> I forgot you had an outdoor crop goin....


haha yeah i haven't really been updating on it, i took this vid too

[video=youtube;PN8D-o8I8-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN8D-o8I8-M[/video]


----------



## robdogg (Sep 20, 2010)

that skunk is gonna yield ALOT huh? lookin good man!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2010)

robdogg said:


> that skunk is gonna yield ALOT huh? lookin good man!



Hell yeah, all of them should be a nice pull 

How did those plants smoke?


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn dude, I can't wait to get some stuff going outdoors.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 20, 2010)

d00d!! That outdoor grow is dope!! I wish would have been riding along for that one!
When did you start her? clone? seed? soil?

Very good work! Step up from the PCC! 

Nice to see you still at it my friend.


Shack


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> d00d!! That outdoor grow is dope!! I wish would have been riding along for that one!
> When did you start her? clone? seed? soil?
> 
> Very good work! Step up from the PCC!
> ...


Sup shack, its good to hear from ya 


All those were started from seed, got them from the Tude, growing in MG Moisture Control Mixed with a shit load of perlite 

How things going on your side?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4669118]Yeah im loving the frost 

I think they may finish before my outdoor, gonna go bac there in about a week and see if its time to chop 



Yeah She is one of my Fav's, the Special Queen is really nice as well.



Thanks Joint 



lol that would be great 



I just wish i got a clone off her, but im going to try and re veg a bunch of them.



Thanks SB 



Yeah the HH got some crazy pistols going, i never got around to cloning her, but im def gonna try and re veg her.



Thank you SR, always good to have ya here 



haha cant beat 8.1 Alcohol content!






Devin the Dude is legit, i got one of his songs in an older vid, i'll use another one on the next update








haha yeah i haven't really been updating on it, i took this vid too

[video=youtube;PN8D-o8I8-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN8D-o8I8-M[/video][/QUOTE]

damn what strains is them??? lol keeping it west coast huh??? couldnt been more west coast even if ya was c walkin in all blue wearin all blue flip flops lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn what strains is them??? lol keeping it west coast huh??? couldnt been more west coast even if ya was c walkin in all blue wearin all blue flip flops lol



haha gotta show love for the Best Coast i mean West Coast 

Im running Northern Lights, Special Queen, Super Skunk, and Hollands Hope, i Had a Grapefruit going but that bitch got burn't to shit lol, still got some smoke out of it tho


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 20, 2010)

Help there's a monster in my room

View attachment 1168087View attachment 1168088View attachment 1168089



Blue Dream, Grand Daddy and Purple Kush under 1000 watt light hoping too yield big

Indoor monster plant

What do you use for your grow?

Do you think I'll get a pound off 1 plant?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn that bitch is a beast  

+REP


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

Showing more love! Sorry but the bowl was packed and the flame was hot. This thread is on fire!


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 21, 2010)

Them buds are looking some absolute kill, man. Good shit keep it up!
and the outdoor is looking beautiful! definitely will give you a good harvest 
+REP


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2010)

They have these drinks at the MEX store called Four Loco. Man these things are 14 % and if u drink drink 4 of them ur fucken loco!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh man those Four Locos are nuts...just like the sparks and Jooce shit...loads of sugar, but they fuck you up!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2010)

I've had a 4 Loco, they're ok, not really that good.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2010)

Toxic ...........


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, after one i felt pretty toxic  


I drink a wide variety tho, i like alot of stuff, i usually get something different when i go, which is almost everyday lol


----------



## robdogg (Sep 21, 2010)

4 four locos also called black out juice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

four loco is like alcoholic cool-aid.. it's a hood drink tho.. four loco, 211, 211 blacc.. any malt liquor really.. and they on it

im not a drinker tho, bud light n thats it.


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm with ya there TrynaGroSumShyt, a couple bud lights and a bowl rocks!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2010)

lol Bud Light AKA Water AKA H20


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

We enjoy our water, makes it look like we can out drink the rest y'all folks!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 21, 2010)

Red Stripe I swear tastes like water as well.


----------



## rudy.racoon (Sep 21, 2010)

Man, since we talking about beers and malt liquour, i am in love with young's double chocalate stout, its a british beer.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2010)

i will compare phenotypes of all strains on update tomorrow.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4673421]lol Bud Light AKA Water AKA H20[/QUOTE]

all light = waterd down .. gotta drink that heineken!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

Bring in the brown water=hennesey


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2010)

ALL beer is bomb. Water is OLYMPIA brew.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 21, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Bring in the brown water=hennesey


hennessy vsop privilege!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hennessy vsop privilege!!!


Hell yeah i tried the black one that one is very smooth.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 21, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hell yeah i tried the black one that one is very smooth.


hell yea dip some blunts in that shit .. sip on that VSOP Hennessy Privilege.. aahh the good ol days!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey what up?

I thought this was Rollitup, notbellyup to the bar boys, am I lost?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

as far as liquor i only drink grey goose, or belvedere.. i wont touch anything else besides that and bud light


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey what up?
> 
> I thought this was Rollitup, notbellyup to the bar boys, am I lost?



lol Aint nothing wrong with a lil Alcohol talk


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess that makes me the DD

I don't drink anymore so it's fun watching other people drunk


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4675632]lol Aint nothing wrong with a lil Alcohol talk [/QUOTE]

Oh, that's just drunk talk!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 21, 2010)

hell i dont even drink shit makes me mean and wanna fight thats why i smoke the govt has it bassakwards beer shuld be illegal not pot it makes me nice and normal well at least not a jerk


----------



## gumball (Sep 22, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Hey what up?
> 
> I thought this was Rollitup, notbellyup to the bar boys, am I lost?


gulp, gulp, gulp...

ok, now lets get back on track and Wake and Bake.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

Killing it with the updates "SICC" ive missed a lot, how did that happen?>>>>>>>>


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

budlight/pacifico/newcastle buzz goin!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 22, 2010)

I New Castle is yum


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey what do you guys think of RIU's mandatory e-mail confirmation? Just woundering cause it's got me trippen!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 23, 2010)

what confirmation?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

never got one, i think only newbs and inactives or lurkers get it .


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 23, 2010)

It got sent out to a bunch of people at the email they signed up with. There is a thread on it in support.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/368790-asked-re-confirm.html


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah i never got that shit, im not gonna confirm either, so if i disappear, yall will kno where i went haha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4683309]yeah i never got that shit, im not gonna confirm either, so if i disappear, yall will kno where i went haha[/QUOTE]

no shit, same here ..


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

I got it! Fuckn stoopid!!!!!!! Tell em I said that shit! Fuck it! Y'all more than welcome to come to aBETTER place.Hit me or
SICC for details.
Deleted my shit, cause I didn't want soSme bs emails


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Sep 23, 2010)

Loved the journal, very informative (I'm working with same wattage and grow space) +rep budd keep up the great work :Bong hit:


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

Juicy Fruit said:


> Loved the journal, very informative (I'm working with same wattage and grow space) +rep budd keep up the great work :Bong hit:



Thanks J, i should have some more pics with weekend


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 23, 2010)

im ready to see some pics man


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4683309]yeah i never got that shit, im not gonna confirm either, so if i disappear, yall will kno where i went haha[/QUOTE]SICC, where too?? this sucks... RIU just signed their death warrant. How about SICC-Buds.org?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

Just another spot to kic it, but i doubt RIU will go thru with it, alot of peeps aren't going to do it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

I got the message but didn't click the link. What are they trying to pull?


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 23, 2010)

Seriously, where too?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

click on the "Spot"..


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2010)

hey sicc im goin organic.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> hey sicc im goin organic.



Yeah? why is that?


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 24, 2010)

machnak said:


> I got the message but didn't click the link. What are they trying to pull?


There gonna delete your acct,like they did mine.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> There gonna delete your acct,like they did mine.


lol i just repped ur old account to


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4685225]Yeah? why is that?[/QUOTE]
Just want to try something new...ive done a plant organic in the past but i was completely blind of what was goin on. I still will be but i am backed by some knowledge now....I want to go for maximum flavor...smooth burning smoke. Subcool has a supersoil that doesnt need any nutrients from the bottle during the whole grow. Sounds like the soil is a balanced diet. It would be cool to compare this method to how i treat my synthetic grow. Here is an image of the first and last organic grow i did. Fluffy but not as potent as the synthetically grow nugs. This was my first successful grow. 






this is the same bubba kush i still have....she is 7 weeks flower here, scrogged...






here she is trimmed up....GH maxi series






and the organic nug, used age old grow. kind of fluffy but tasted great


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice, that shit looks bomb 

I was thinking of doing that super soil, but i was going to do it for my next year outdoors.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 24, 2010)

Please fill me in on the talk of RIU and a email and leaving etc etc etc ??????? I read through but missed it and didn't want to read again


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/368790-asked-re-confirm.html


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 24, 2010)

So whats the issue ????


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

Click on the link lol.....


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 24, 2010)

I did. I know were all paranoid but do we really think they are attempting to woo us ?? I sincerely think it's a kosher idea to weed out old accounts and spam bullshit. But hell I'm not gonna say it's not a possible CIA covert anal probe operation either lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> I did. I know were all paranoid but do we really think they are attempting to woo us ?? I sincerely think it's a kosher idea to weed out old accounts and spam bullshit. But hell I'm not gonna say it's not a possible CIA covert anal probe operation either lol



lol, well the issue is them giving your email addy to a 3rd party, and if you don't, they say something about releasing your user name or something like that


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah I dislike that I guess. But what of the "issue" they are reporting ?? If this is a true fact how else does one remove spammers and obsolete accounts ?? Fuck it SICC where we going ? My moms got a extra forum we can use for a couple weeks till we get on our feet LOL


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 24, 2010)

So while were talking on this I get a email. It's that email you just informed me on. That was just to weird lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/368790-asked-re-confirm.html BOW!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

clicc the link in the post.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4687044]lol, well the issue is them giving your email addy to a 3rd party, and if you don't, they say something about releasing your user name or something like that[/QUOTE]The "username released to the public" means that anyone can sign back up at RIU using the released username. I run two forums, and there is an easier way to weed out the old accounts. All you have to do is purge accounts with an inactive date of x number of days.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh ok, that makes sense, i wonder why they just dont do it like that.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/357870-third-grow-first-journal-purple.html


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4687411]Oh ok, that makes sense, i wonder why they just dont do it like that.[/QUOTE]No idea SICC. I prune my forums every 3-4 months. I bet if they removed all usernames that haven't been active in the last 365 days...they'd easily get back under whatever level they are wanting and not need to go with a third party emailer. I have a company that I have to use a third party emailer for because they send out newsletters to 45,000+ people a month and most ISP's will not allow you to do that.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 24, 2010)

So how are things going there SICC?

How are the ladies doing today, up north here we got into the 90 and 100's are expected over the weekend so the Expo will be a toasty one

I want to see what you think of the NL


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> So how are things going there SICC?
> 
> How are the ladies doing today, up north here we got into the 90 and 100's are expected over the weekend so the Expo will be a toasty one
> 
> I want to see what you think of the NL



going good, it was hot here today as well, gonan update either tomorrow or sunday. might Harvest my outdoors on sunday as well, i was gon see em today but my homie was doin some shit.


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I hear ya I have some shots I will post later then it is off to the expo tomorrow

That is going to rock


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 25, 2010)

It's so damn hot! 
_Well how hot is it? _
It's so damn hot my seeds burst... 
I now have Potcorn!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 25, 2010)

Did I mention I melted, I'm currently a small pool of water... I'm typing this message with just my minds will.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Potcorn, lol!!!! Hahhaahahhaha.


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Potcorn, lol!!!! Hahhaahahhaha.


Sh-t! I bet you have some Potcorn too! Vegas? It was damn hot there today too! LOL!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 25, 2010)

They do sell Potcorn in the Collectives, Icecream too... Drool...


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 25, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> It's so damn hot!
> _Well how hot is it? _
> It's so damn hot my seeds burst...
> I now have Potcorn!


It was hot out today then the wind picked up & cooled off, the expo was ok did manage to pick up some tincture from the TGA booth, I picked up some Apollo 13 & Jilly Bean both taste fantastic & has a good affect for the arthritis in my knee. The VIP area was very quiet I think the heat had a lot to do with it. I will post some shots later after I get some food going


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Not too bad today.  Hot enough for some potcorn though


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 26, 2010)

YUMMY... potcorn!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2010)

you harvest yet?!


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 27, 2010)

Snowed here yesterday...............But its going to be my 2nd alaskan winter and this year im doing all the shit snowbording, skiing, ice fishing, snow machine ridding. last year i didnt do shit but work and grow. Ima get out some this year


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> you harvest yet?!


I harvested the Special Queen yesterday, and im going to to the Super Skunk, and the Northern Lights today 



Delux83 said:


> Snowed here yesterday...............But its going to be my 2nd alaskan winter and this year im doing all the shit snowbording, skiing, ice fishing, snow machine ridding. last year i didnt do shit but work and grow. Ima get out some this year



Shit i wish it would snow here lol, its 101 degree's outside


----------



## gumball (Sep 27, 2010)

That's HOT!! Those were the indoor or outdoor you harvested?


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fuck that i hate the cold lol, i miss girls in mini skirt, and trips to the lake and bbq's summers back home were way more fun


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

The Outdoor, the indoor is going down next weekend.


----------



## gumball (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, cool stuff man. I bet your smile is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4698339]I harvested the Special Queen yesterday, and im going to to the Super Skunk, and the Northern Lights today 




Shit i wish it would snow here lol, its 101 degree's outside [/QUOTE]

Its gettin hot again here as well. I chopped one of the mendocino purples, all the sudden it went hermie like a mo fo. Im startin my flush on my outdoors. Last feeding for indoors.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Its gettin hot again here as well. I chopped one of the Mendocino purples, all the sudden it went hermie like a mo fo. Im startin my flush on my outdoors. Last feeding for indoors.



Damn thats shitty, good thing you caught it before it spread some pollen.
I flowered my indoors before my outdoors and they finished before them lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

Pics before the chop, i'll have some more once they're ready to be cured in jars.

Special Queen




















Super Skunk




















Northern Lights


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Fucking Incredible SICC, I really like that NL.  Great job man.


----------



## gumball (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn they look better than your indoor, no disrespect though, your indoor still looks great!!


----------



## justparanoid (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking bad ass!

JP


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

gumball said:


> Damn they look better than your indoor, no disrespect though, your indoor still looks great!!



That's only cause they got burnt


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4698493]Pics before the chop, i'll have some more once they're ready to be cured in jars.

Special Queen




















Super Skunk




















Northern Lights

















[/QUOTE]

that super skunk is the bizzness!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4698339]I harvested the Special Queen yesterday, and im going to to the Super Skunk, and the Northern Lights today 




Shit i wish it would snow here lol, its 101 degree's outside [/QUOTE]

its in the low 60's here..... and colder at night...... whats the lineage on that special queen?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2010)

try trimming a whole plant still in the pot and take pictures. looks great! +rep


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that super skunk is the bizzness!!!


Yeah she's one of my favs, i cant wait to cut that bitch down later today 



theexpress said:


> its in the low 60's here..... and colder at night...... whats the lineage on that special queen?



Shit its now currently 107 here, shit is crazy hot, the Special Queen i got from my boy Speedy, Its From Royal Queen Seeds.
*
Royal Queen Seeds* is well known for their beautiful and high quality cannabis plants.*The Special Queen #1* is great for growing outdoors and with a flowering period of 7 weeks it is ready to harvest at the end of September.* Special Queen #1* has a THC of 14-16% and her effect is extremely stoned, long lasting and body relaxing. Very special indeed!



aeviaanah said:


> try trimming a whole plant still in the pot and take pictures. looks great! +rep


Yeah i was thinking of doing something like that, they should be done by this up coming Sunday.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4698836]Yeah she's one of my favs, i cant wait to cut that bitch down later today 




Shit its now currently 107 here, shit is crazy hot, the Special Queen i got from my boy Speedy, Its From Royal Queen Seeds.
*
Royal Queen Seeds* is well known for their beautiful and high quality cannabis plants.
*The Special Queen #1* is great for growing outdoors and with a flowering period of 7 weeks it is ready to harvest at the end of September.* Special Queen #1* has a THC of 14-16% and her effect is extremely stoned, long lasting and body relaxing. Very special indeed!



Yeah i was thinking of doing something like that, they should be done by this up coming Sunday.[/QUOTE]

hahahaha thats a kiefy bitch for only being 14-16% thc... she must be rich in other cannaboids to....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah she is frost as fuck, all them of got a good frost going, i guess its that Cali Sun haha


----------



## FEElAYYY (Sep 27, 2010)

Another SICC grow, literally! Nice grow man! I dont know if you remember me! Im subbed to this one too! Cant wait for the harvest


----------



## GayRioThug (Sep 27, 2010)

Wazzup SICC! Plants are looking excellent my friend.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4698836]


Yeah i was thinking of doing something like that, they should be done by this up coming Sunday.[/QUOTE]
I thought you were going to chop these today. I was going to tell you they still need about a week, looks like you got it covered tho


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

FEElAYYY said:


> Another SICC grow, literally! Nice grow man! I dont know if you remember me! Im subbed to this one too! Cant wait for the harvest


Good to have ya here, i remember you from my other one 



GayRioThug said:


> Wazzup SICC! Plants are looking excellent my friend.


What up GTR! 



aeviaanah said:


> I thought you were going to chop these today. I was going to tell you they still need about a week, looks like you got it covered tho


haha yeah these may even take longer then sunday, but we'll see, i hope they dont. I wanna get these clones into flower already, these bitches are getting big.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2010)

if you did harvest sunday, how long was the flush?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

It will be two weeks of flushing, i flushed all last week, and now i'll do it this week.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2010)

i think i am aiming for a one week flush....some plants are already yellowing.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah i was gonna do a one week flush, but after that burn at week 5 i think it was i gave them a lower dosage of nutes for a week then started flushing.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4698867]Yeah she is frost as fuck, all them of got a good frost going, i guess its that Cali Sun haha [/QUOTE]

yeah i guess so..... then when that same sun comes here its that chitown sun.. lol


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

Out in the open under the sun, Priceless! This the way we all should be able to grow, I hate my electric bill!

Very Nice SICC!!!

112 here today, 97 in the grow room, yikes!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 27, 2010)

congrats on another great harvest my friend


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah i guess so..... then when that same sun comes here its that chitown sun.. lol


Yeah thats true, The Chi sun aint got nothin on the Cali Sun tho LOL 



Sub Zero said:


> Out in the open under the sun, Priceless! This the way we all should be able to grow, I hate my electric bill!
> 
> Very Nice SICC!!!
> 
> 112 here today, 97 in the grow room, yikes!


Ouch it was the same here, my grow tent was gettin pretty hot as well  



SimplyBaked said:


> congrats on another great harvest my friend


Thanks Homie


----------



## TheJointProject (Sep 28, 2010)

You never let us down Sicc!! Looks awesome. Congrats


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 28, 2010)

Snowing in South Cali! I got my snow bunny boots on. Let's hit the slopes SICC.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 28, 2010)

*its snowing in cali? wtf? yall got some weird ass weather. *


----------



## gumball (Sep 28, 2010)

That's funny how that took off, someone said something bout snowmobiles too!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah the Cali sun sure is doing it's job this year. I've seen some outdoor that looks like indoor. Crazy resin! Not to bad up here in Nor-Cal though. Only about 92 for the highest.... I've got to get to a computer cause I still can't see any vids or pics but I'm sure ur shits looking SICC! Keep it up brother....


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just stoping by checking you out! I never got a email either,but i heard of someone on here who did and there email address was given out to a 3rd party after confirming.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

Ditty!!!! that avatar has to go!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

He SICC

Everybody that post on your threads seem like nice folk, so I would like to share some info.
I was researching cloning solutions, they have and use an acid in the ingredients. 
I googled Indole-3-Acetic Acid, interesting stuff.
After further reading, came upon this site... 

http://www.super-grow.biz/PowerCloning.jsp

I tried PC1 last month in very warm water, upper 80's City water, nothing else! 
I'm going to do another test with stuff ASAP!
I'll start a new thread, had one started, but an SOB got to me today.
I may not return there again.


----------



## justparanoid (Sep 28, 2010)

ROFL ahaha so im not the only one grossed out. 

JP


----------



## gumball (Sep 28, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> He SICC
> 
> Everybody that post on your threads seem like nice folk, so I would like to share some info.
> I was researching cloning solutions, they have and use an acid in the ingredients.
> ...


WOW, thats great!! how long did it take for those to grow??


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

That is seven days friend... So now I'm going to have to reproduce my experiment.
Then I can shove it up someones ass!
I already bleached and scrubbed my homemade leaky ass cloner!
And my Homemade Bucket Cloner design, which does not leak!
Cuttings are in the fridge, killing bugs and any molds.


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

So SICC

How the hell do you put up with dumb ass hate filled People? Or is that my damn ass fuck'n luck Bro?!


----------



## robdogg (Sep 28, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *its snowing in cali? wtf? yall got some weird ass weather. *


 strange huh? its 100 degrees in the day and once night rolls around it starts snowin like its new york. coast to coast shit hahaha 


Sub Zero said:


> Ditty!!!! that avatar has to go!!!


 you said it best man


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

Snowing in Cali... Where?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 29, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Snowing in Cali... Where?


On SICC's Bud Slopes. I hear he only charges a minimal fee for lift passes.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

lol no fee here 

I wonder what happened to Sub, i think that Email thing got him cause it looks like he got banned or something


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2010)

@ SICC I think so too.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 29, 2010)

damn thats lame i dont know what this e mail everyone is talkin about i dont even check my e mail cuz there is so much spam am i gonna get banned


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

Im not sure, hes the only person i kno for it to happen, unless he went and asked to get it deleted, i kno he was trippin on something. 
I didnt do it either, i never got it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 29, 2010)

ok alright man i already got some seedlings stretchin man still waitin on a bunch to pop startin to wonder if they r gonna come up at all ill keep tryin tho


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 29, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Snowing in South Cali! I got my snow bunny boots on. Let's hit the slopes SICC.





Favre2Harvin said:


> *its snowing in cali? wtf? yall got some weird ass weather. *





Sub Zero said:


> Snowing in Cali... Where?





Silent Running said:


> On SICC's Bud Slopes. I hear he only charges a minimal fee for lift passes.


I LOL'd on this right here!! that was some funny shit! 


everything looking mighty fine in your neck of the woods SICC!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> ok alright man i already got some seedlings stretchin man still waitin on a bunch to pop startin to wonder if they r gonna come up at all ill keep tryin tho


Which ones haven't pop'd up yet?



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I LOL'd on this right here!! that was some funny shit!
> 
> 
> everything looking mighty fine in your neck of the woods SICC!



lol thanks Doc, that shit was funny. Wish it was really snowing, this killer heat wave almost fried me like chicken


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you talking about Subcool. Out of everyone to delete Sub... What the fucks going on here and why u think they got him. Shit I'm probably next!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

Not Subcool, Subzero lol


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 29, 2010)

Dude gota alil to drunk, or was on somthin and started actin all crazy and shit.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/371285-how-can-we-ban-assholes.html


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 29, 2010)

haha thats funny lol, shit the sensi star the warlock the soure creame in the water farm and the skunk #1 serious chronic and wappa in the other box


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Dude gota alil to drunk, or was on somthin and started actin all crazy and shit.
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/371285-how-can-we-ban-assholes.html


Ahh i see, fucking sub lol



pitbudz87 said:


> haha thats funny lol, shit the sensi star the warlock the soure creame in the water farm and the skunk #1 serious chronic and wappa in the other box


Damn, they should of popped by now


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 29, 2010)

So did everyone submit there form to keep there user name or what ?????


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2010)

nope


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 29, 2010)

SICC";4707734]Not Subcool said:


> So did everyone submit there form to keep there user name or what ?????


 Not me I'm just waiting to be deleted! Lol


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 29, 2010)

Sicc you should make a youtube vid when you clip your girls. Pics dont do enough justice


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 29, 2010)

*You should deff do a size comparison with something to the top colas though. *


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 30, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> So did everyone submit there form to keep there user name or what ?????


I did I dont really know why everyone thinks RIU is gonna try to bust us and shit now. Or who gives a fuck if they sell your email BS usually goes to the spam folder and ur email is bought and sold every day. come the fuck on anytime you buy or sign up for ANYTHING it ask for your email phone number and everything and EVERYTIME it gets sold lol dont know about you but i love this site and speedyseedz and personally dont give a fuck if they make a few bucks off my email everyone else is why not a site i actually use?


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 30, 2010)

delux83 said:


> i did i dont really know why everyone thinks riu is gonna try to bust us and shit now. Or who gives a fuck if they sell your email bs usually goes to the spam folder and ur email is bought and sold every day. Come the fuck on anytime you buy or sign up for anything it ask for your email phone number and everything and everytime it gets sold lol dont know about you but i love this site and speedyseedz and personally dont give a fuck if they make a few bucks off my email everyone else is why not a site i actually use?


*preech! Preech!*


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2010)

Its not the point of getting busted, i can really care less, but im not giving my email to some 3rd party company, its that simple.


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

i understand both sides here. there is a lot of principal involved. kind of like being betrayed by telling a secret to a buddy and them telling everyone else. some people could care less, others need that confidence in the other party to be trusted.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2010)

Its not about Trust or Principal, I signed up to RIU, thats it lol
Im not gonna give out my email just to use this website, that owes me and anyone else who comes on here for even signing up.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2010)

A lil update on the Ladies, Gonna harvest the SCxNL Tomorrow or Saturday, then the JHxSLxHJ's on Sunday. After that the 5 clones i got vegging that will be thrown into flower Sunday night at 10pm 

Ima take Before, and after pics when i harvest, and I'll do a cola comparison as requested.


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds good SICC, can't wait man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 30, 2010)

hell yea man im stuck on the computer waitin


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 30, 2010)

Just saw your pre harvest pics man and they look kill! Does that Super Skunk smell anything like the roadkill shit from back in the day?


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 30, 2010)

All the super skunks Ive seen don't come through with smell like the skunk number 1. I always look for a good grape smell with super skunk after cure. What does yours smell like SICC ??

I have never grown this strain my self but have smoked it many times and my bros have grown it.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah its not too skunky, like a Pine Forest and Mild Skunky smell, its still hanging tho, we'll see once i jar it.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 30, 2010)

hey im runnin skunk #1 im happy now hey sicc pm me my boy gots to holla at u my nig


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4712194]Yeah its not too skunky, like a Pine Forest and Mild Skunky smell, its still hanging tho, we'll see once i jar it.[/QUOTE]
i like the sound of the pine forrest mane i bet once you jar it it will bring out more sugars and you might get a good blend of the skunk and pine that wuld be sweet


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4712194]Yeah its not too skunky, like a Pine Forest and Mild Skunky smell, its still hanging tho, we'll see once i jar it.[/QUOTE]

its funny, i live in the Pine state, NC. a pine forest may not smell like you think. it really doesnt smell, but maybe thats because I have lived here my whole life.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2010)

gumball said:


> its funny, i live in the Pine state, NC. a pine forest may not smell like you think. it really doesnt smell, but maybe thats because I have lived here my whole life.


im right below you and i get what you mean, but you know how it smells in spring.. all piney n shyt


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 30, 2010)

gumball said:


> its funny, i live in the Pine state, NC. a pine forest may not smell like you think. it really doesnt smell, but maybe thats because I have lived here my whole life.


LOL. That's odd. My roomie has lived here (NC) 3/4ths of his life (born-raised-moved back) and first thing he said when we got here was "damn I missed the smell of pine trees!". Guess it all depends on where you are here. Coast smells like salt water to me, Fayetteville area smells like tobacco and corn and Mountains...yeah I smell pine. lol

Repped ya up again SICC. Now I'm locked for 24 hours. lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> LOL. That's odd. My roomie has lived here (NC) 3/4ths of his life (born-raised-moved back) and first thing he said when we got here was "damn I missed the smell of pine trees!". Guess it all depends on where you are here. Coast smells like salt water to me, Fayetteville area smells like tobacco and corn and Mountains...yeah I smell pine. lol
> 
> Repped ya up again SICC. Now I'm locked for 24 hours. lol


 
nothing beats the smell of chicago...... ahhhh the sweet smells of freshly microwaved rocks, and gunpowder.....


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> LOL. That's odd. My roomie has lived here (NC) 3/4ths of his life (born-raised-moved back) and first thing he said when we got here was "damn I missed the smell of pine trees!". Guess it all depends on where you are here. Coast smells like salt water to me, Fayetteville area smells like tobacco and corn and Mountains...yeah I smell pine. lol
> 
> Repped ya up again SICC. Now I'm locked for 24 hours. lol


i am in fayett-nam! LOL. i guess it does when your in the woods, and i have pines all around me and hunt and shit. maybe i am just use to it. smells like moss to cause the ground is littered with it.

EDIT: my wife mentioned it depends on the season too. probably smells more like it in the winter cause pines keep there needles whereas other shit loses it


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 30, 2010)

Roomie is originally from Fayett-nam. Says he went to EE Smith there. His family use to own all the Tasty Freezes in the area. Went down there with him a few weeks ago (damn they drive fast on 421) and jaw dropped at the mall area. You know me...SHOPPING!


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Roomie is originally from Fayett-nam. Says he went to EE Smith there. His family use to own all the Tasty Freezes in the area. Went down there with him a few weeks ago (damn they drive fast on 421) and jaw dropped at the mall area. You know me...SHOPPING!


haha, he should have taken you to raleigh or cary. faye is the black sheep of the family, so to speak!! you would have loved their malls. and winston salem has like one of the biggest malls in the state. 

and yes, we have no traffic so we insist on making our freeways racetracks!!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 30, 2010)

WHAT UP!?!?  
Saw something on here about a form to keep usernames? WTF?

Let's get some photos mah d00d!


Shack


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 1, 2010)

ye man its no big deal whats ogod rusty you got some shit im gonna check out i gotta new thread goin if u get time drop by ur input is always appreciated


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 1, 2010)

can't wait to see some harvest pics . you've come a long way


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4712194]Yeah its not too skunky, like a Pine Forest and Mild Skunky smell, its still hanging tho, we'll see once i jar it.[/QUOTE]
My bastard jacks both have the pine forest pheno as well.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2010)

Im Fuccin High


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2010)

Aight, just a lil update, i got two plants left harvest. Im a lil behind on schedule, my clones should of been in day one of flowering. And i got two more outdoors to cut down today as well. been trimming like a mutha fucca the past week. The 3 outdoors i cut the weekend before this one that just passed are done drying, got them in jars, i'll have the final product pics when i update.
I got a shit load of pics im waiting to post once i finish up.

[video=youtube;58WimDXyAww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58WimDXyAww[/video]


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 4, 2010)

Good stuff sick. You need some ergonomically correct scissors my dude. Oh man oh man I cant wait to get back on schedule here and chop me some trees


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah when i took the vid i didnt have the one's i usually use lol.
I left them at my homies crib when i was trimming the outdoor


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 4, 2010)

good shit sicc, nice buds too homie


----------



## robdogg (Oct 4, 2010)

good shit man, your lucky you harvested those outdoors before the rain came...i just got back from a trip to find my girls SOAKED. I hope they dont mold or anything


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 4, 2010)

robdogg said:


> good shit man, your lucky you harvested those outdoors before the rain came...i just got back from a trip to find my girls SOAKED. I hope they dont mold or anything


I assume u gave your trees a good shaking to remove all the collected moisture that sitting in the crevicess of the nuggies


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2010)

robdogg said:


> good shit man, your lucky you harvested those outdoors before the rain came...i just got back from a trip to find my girls SOAKED. I hope they dont mold or anything


Damn, thats shitty. I still got like two plants to take down, but my homie put them in his shed before it started to rain.


----------



## gumball (Oct 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4727138]Im Fuccin High[/QUOTE]

thats uber-awesome! enjoy!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 4, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD BRO! KEEP IT UP +rep

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to "SICC" again.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4727138]Im Fuccin High[/QUOTE]
Ah yeah. About to join ya.


----------



## machnak (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice SICC! :Weed:


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 4, 2010)

You need to get some spring loaded clippers there big guy, I could not even image clipping without them

Nice looking buds


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 4, 2010)

wonderful brotha great job man absoutly fuckin beautiful


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah sicc looking nice on the trimmin


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 5, 2010)

Shit still can't see the damn vids! Stupid smart phone! J/K I love my phone... I hella want to post some vids on my thread but I don't have the ball to do it. Lol I'm just to damn paranoid! When it rained hard on my girls they started to lean hella bad beacuse of the water weight. Its been weeks since then and they still have a major gangster lean as SICC would say. Looks funny watching them grow horizontal. Any day now for me... Shit then the real work begins. I'll be feeling ur pain soon man! I hate trimming!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol I love trimming, it's a bitch but I like doing it, it's like a work of art haha 


My damn PC is all fuc'd, using my Itouch right now, got one more plant to harvest an like 30+ pics on my cam, hopefully my comp gets fixed but if anything I'll dig out my old laptop and get the pics up.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

Hows it goin sicc, not much talk lately. must be harvesting!? lol. come check out my journal...got some harvest pics up. just have to do the pure kush outdoor and the full indoors.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

whats good jo? how much you pull off those outdoor girls sicc?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

i just got a bubble bag set from ebay for 30 bux. go get one foo!


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 6, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i just got a bubble bag set from ebay for 30 bux. go get one foo!


I am going to get some this weekend also


----------



## justparanoid (Oct 6, 2010)

Im gonna be using my bags this friday with the trim from our crop. Every time i use them i am so glad i bought them. otherwise the trim would be wasted. fuck that, lets puff puff!

JP


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I am going to get some this weekend also


 Right on, i found a four bag set for 30bux. do some research on which bags to get...i took subcools advice and got the 190, 160, 90, and 45. with only four bags you need to make a good decision as there are different setups. 


justparanoid said:


> Im gonna be using my bags this friday with the trim from our crop. Every time i use them i am so glad i bought them. otherwise the trim would be wasted. fuck that, lets puff puff!
> 
> JP


 right on, which set you got? 4 bag? 8 bag?


----------



## justparanoid (Oct 6, 2010)

i have the 8 bag set but the 4 bag does a fine job too.

JP


----------



## streets (Oct 6, 2010)

sick plants!


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 6, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, i found a four bag set for 30bux. do some research on which bags to get...i took subcools advice and got the 190, 160, 90, and 45. with only four bags you need to make a good decision as there are different setups.


Where did you get a 4 bag set for $30? Are they new? How's the quality on them? Can you point me towards them?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> i have the 8 bag set but the 4 bag does a fine job too.
> 
> JP


Just ran some low quality shake through it, wasnt too impressed with outcome. I will try some higher quality trim tomorrow. 
which bag gives you best quality hash? do you use 45 micron?


jebus2029 said:


> Where did you get a 4 bag set for $30? Are they new? How's the quality on them? Can you point me towards them?


 Search hash bag at ebay, sort by price. you should see lots of options. read subcools article on bubble hash in the organic section first...this will help you determine which 4-bag set to get.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 6, 2010)

Hella Bubble Bags are one of my best investments. They've payed for them selves 20 times over and it's now time to get another set. Love em turn your trash into cash lol or some dank ass smoke. eBay huh... Alright!


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 6, 2010)

I found this place pretty close to my house & they have the 5 gallon kit for $79

http://www.hydroponic-solutions.com/


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hell ya man nice trimmin, haha. not easy using those kinda trimmers


----------



## TheJointProject (Oct 7, 2010)

yo sicc, your hands sore yet? LOL


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 7, 2010)

Gotta let us know what you pulled off em... Dry weight? 5 gallon girls right?


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey SICC

Looking good, I've been busy hunting down my foes, as can see, all taken care of!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 8, 2010)

whats up sub


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been a BBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!They band me for ten days, RIU said it was a day day vacation... LOL! I'm sorry, I'll be good!


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 8, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> I've been a BBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!They band me for ten days, RIU said it was a day day vacation... LOL! I'm sorry, I'll be good!


I'm hanging with you, I love danger


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> I've been a BBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!They band me for ten days, RIU said it was a day day vacation... LOL! I'm sorry, I'll be good!


 Thats crazy i have seen all the posts and people attacking you.This site is really crazy.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 9, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> I've been a BBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!They band me for ten days, RIU said it was a day day vacation... LOL! I'm sorry, I'll be good!


 Are you the real Sub zero?


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 9, 2010)

Not really, that guy is fictional...LOL!!! I changed the avatar, for the time being. I think it expresses my mood towards some people!


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 9, 2010)

I never called anybody out by name and I was band, must be all the Metro Sexials getting their panties all bunched up?
Well, a lesson learned...


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow is all I can say for those plants, makes me so antsy to start mine (took forever to get things I orderd stupid customs took 2 weeks to let through :/) and you sure manicured that cola nicely bet you had some sticky fingers after that ^^. LMAO ya know I'd prolly look like an idiot for the day just tryin to suck on my fingers after I did all that manicureing...


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 9, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Not really, that guy is fictional...LOL!!! I changed the avatar, for the time being. I think it expresses my mood towards some people!


 Hah, i know. I think it is tight you have a user name and avatar of sub zero.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 11, 2010)

Been busy SICC? Me to.. Man You guys weren't kidding about those spring action scissors! They really cut down on work.


----------



## gumball (Oct 11, 2010)

Hope every things going good for you SICC. Can't wait to see some harvest pics. I bet your knee deep in trim right now!! Take care man.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2010)

Not busy, just don't got a PC to hop on real quicc to post the pics. Using my itouch to access the net. Still haven't got my shit fixed, my homie is supposed to come by look at it but that fool is laggin like crazy. Ima try tonight tho, i been trying to get on one but shit happens lol. Already got my clones in the tent, about a week in 12/12 now.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

gumball said:


> I bet your knee deep in trim right now!! Take care man.


Had to re-read that twice because the gutter mind in me took it totally different.

Sucks about your computer SICC. I'm sure your clones are going to blow up.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol, thanks SS. So far so good


----------



## gumball (Oct 11, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Had to re-read that twice because the gutter mind in me took it totally different.
> 
> Sucks about your computer SICC. I'm sure your clones are going to blow up.


Prevert 

Sucks bout the PC SICC, at least you have enough plants/harvest to keep you busy.


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 12, 2010)

Goodbye SICC!


And all you SICC followers, I'm too angry to correspond anymore, I'm just a DLF! C-YA!


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 12, 2010)

Ya lost me sub what's a dfl diff life form lol. Fill me in in simple terms ??


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 13, 2010)

A b a c a b b


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 14, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> A b a c a b b


Yeah, that doesn't help either, lol.


----------



## gumball (Oct 15, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Yeah, that doesn't help either, lol.


i didnt even get it!! oh well


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

eh what? >>>>>>>>


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 15, 2010)

old school mortal kombat code.


----------



## gumball (Oct 15, 2010)

now that makes sense, SEGA!


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 16, 2010)

freeze and shatter finishing move?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 16, 2010)

Aight im finally on a comp, using my homies laptop.


Here was the SCxNL, plant and clone











































clone











































roots













hereis my MBS after i started harvesting

























roots














JHxSLxHJ

























roots














ima shoot a vid and try n post in a couple days, got 5 clones in flowering, been about a week since i threw em in the tent.


----------



## gumball (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy shit! That SC/NL looks aweSome! Glad we. Finally got some pics, very nice SICC  big difference from the past party cup grows!! I bet that outdoor harvest is even more amazing! Plus rep if I can, great work.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

fukin amazing stuff "SICC" loving the taped string, i shall deffo try that next floppy gal i have to restrain lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Delux83 (Oct 16, 2010)

all look great bro but i really love the 3rd one with the three branches NICE


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 16, 2010)

I saw that 1st picture and thought of VH = Van Halen

Classic & and beautiful


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats up party cup master? Nice nugs bro- sample smoke em all? which you like the best?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy harvest SiCC looks Dank!


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 17, 2010)

Looken great dude dixie Cups lol. VIDS UP SICC COME CHECK IT OUT !!!! Took me two weeks to get that bitch lined out but alls gravy baby and the vids saaaweeeeeet


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Hell yea SICC, buds look amazing!  Party cups are awesome!


----------



## bucksbud (Oct 19, 2010)

hey sicc! +rep for the great info you have supplied me. I've read yours and pitz grows over a few times lol. I was wondering if you guys were heading over to that other forum site? I ask because he has disappeared and it seems like theres not many people posting around. sorry for posting here but your pm was full


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 19, 2010)

I think he went over there, I was only gonna sign up to keep in touch with and some other fools I know. Ima have an update in a couple days of the clones I got flowering now. Just gonna keep it in this thread instead of making a new one.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4792260]I think he went over there, I was only gonna sign up to keep in touch with and some other fools I know. Ima have an update in a couple days of the clones I got flowering now. Just gonna keep it in this thread instead of making a new one.[/QUOTE]
good idea...


----------



## gumball (Oct 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4792260]I think he went over there, I was only gonna sign up to keep in touch with and some other fools I know. Ima have an update in a couple days of the clones I got flowering now. Just gonna keep it in this thread instead of making a new one.[/QUOTE]

sounds cool sicc. did your harvest turn out as good as you expected, indoor and outdoor?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah it was aight, sold most of it already lol.


----------



## gumball (Oct 20, 2010)

sounds like your well medicated!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;SNy4HG_a2Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNy4HG_a2Hk[/video]


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 21, 2010)

Sha-weet!


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice vid whats the flavs sicc ??


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 21, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Nice vid whats the flavs sicc ??


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good my man do you find the tent to be noisy? I have all my pipes coming off the fridge are hard lines so the only noise I hear is the fan inside & the exhaust going up the roof via exhaust pipe 4 the hot water heater


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Naiveds (Oct 21, 2010)

Will a 175W MH conversion bulb work in a 250W HPS&MH Digital Electronic Ballast??? Does the MH conversion bulb have to be a 250W, or am I just fine with my 175W?

I'm a new-b, but I've done a fair amount of research on lighting. Unfortunately I just can't find this answer in any thread out there!

Sorry to interrupt the flow of you guys' thread out here, but I really need an answer for my friend soon


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! The tent is pretty quiet, didn't really make that much noise, which is good.

The strains are the same from my last grow, these are some clones I took off them before those plants flowered.
I got Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights (2), and Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana (3) for a total if 5 plants.


----------



## gumball (Oct 21, 2010)

which is your favorite smoke?


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 21, 2010)

Naiveds said:


> Will a 175W MH conversion bulb work in a 250W HPS&MH Digital Electronic Ballast??


Sorry I don't know the answer for you...but I do know asking the same question in multiple places is a good way to not get an answer. Looks like you asked it in the right place once already. If anything, send a PM with your question to someone that appears to be using the equipment you are asking about...rather than posting to a grow journal.

Nice strains SICC!


----------



## Naiveds (Oct 21, 2010)

SICC, 

Considering that you are a certified BEAST at growin', I have a question for you. Will a 175W MH conversion bulb work in a 250W HPS&MH Digital Electronic Ballast? I'm new to this site, but me and a couple of my friends are looking to take our growing game to the next level like you man! What do you think? Do I have to have a 250W MH instead of the 175W? 

(lighting coverage is not an issue, seeing as my space is only 3 x 3 x 6.)

BTW, I'm lovin' your setup! I don't mean to be rude and interrupt your flow here and all, but I Just can't find this answer anywhere. I also haven't been able to find any threads on this site about the subject. I've even looked at other growers journals, but no such luck finding any decent info.

PLEEEEAAASSEEE HELLPPP!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not to sure, I would get the proper 250 watt bulb


----------



## Naiveds (Oct 21, 2010)

@ Silent Running,

My bad bro, but like I said I'm really new to the site. There isn't exactly a manual on proper etiquette you know? Thanks for the advice though man. Like I said, I don't mean to be rude. You were all new to this once too, you know!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> which is your favorite smoke?


Def the JHxSLxHJ, she is something special  

Nice strong high, killer taste and smell.


----------



## OGPanda (Oct 21, 2010)

Some good smoke you got there.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4800985]Def the JHxSLxHJ, she is something special  

Nice strong high, killer taste and smell.[/QUOTE]

Gonna keep her around for a while?

How's the SCx NL?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 21, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Gonna keep her around for a while?
> 
> How's the SCx NL?


Yeah I got some more F1's ima be working on down the line. So things can only get better, but even at the F1 stage she's something unique.

The SCxNL was good as well, a good yeilder, not too frosty but she had a nice smell and look.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 21, 2010)

All of them sound yummy.Especially jhxslxhj


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 22, 2010)

Just found this journal and I skimmed through it all. Pretty awesome man. Great looking grow. You running an exhaust fan?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2010)

Boonierat said:


> Just found this journal and I skimmed through it all. Pretty awesome man. Great looking grow. You running an exhaust fan?


Thanks homie, I got a fan Pushing air out in the right side, one of th plants was bloccing the view. It's not all done proper n shit but it works, made it thru the summer fine. The 400 dosent get too hot tho.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4804792]Thanks homie, I got a fan Pushing air out in the right side, one of th plants was bloccing the view. It's not all done proper n shit but it works, made it thru the summer fine. The 400 dosent get too hot tho.[/QUOTE]

You really need to get a vented hood for that thing, look on CL I found on for 40 bucks & dropped the temps 8- 10 degrees

Money well spent


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't fix it if it ain't broke  

The two fans I got work fine, 77 to 79 right now with lights on, and it never went over 83 in the summer besides those heat waves, which it only went up to 89.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 22, 2010)

New grow is looking good bro!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks homie, these bitches are filling in fast. I pop'd some BKxMK, GDPxMK, and TWxES, well one bk mk, one GDP And two twes. Jus gonna use whatever pops and save the rest for next year some time. I got a HHxSCXNL and a HHxHPRC in party cups right now, got a HHxJHxSLxHJ and a White Berry ready to plant soon. Ima run these 12/12 under CFL's in my veg cab


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 22, 2010)

you ever think about doing a scrog? i heard they are really good in small places and you can pull some major weight from such a small space if you mylar the walls and shit ya know? haha


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah that is something I wanna try, jus never got around to doing it.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree with you if it ain't broke...

I was using the same hood that is what brought it the venting but you know what time it is 

Are you folks getting more raining this weekend? I built a green house for my outdoor plants last night before the rain started & glad I did but now I am finding cats & other critters/ birds? hiding out in the green house. 

As bart simpson would say Aey carumba!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2010)

No rain today, but it was cloudy, I think it's supposed to he clearing up by the end if the weekend. I got a homie who is dealing with some rot cause of the rain.


----------



## gumball (Oct 23, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> I agree with you if it ain't broke...
> 
> I was using the same hood that is what brought it the venting but you know what time it is
> 
> ...


cats and birds eat the outdoor shit we dont want on our plants. i bet frogs and lizards would be welcome visitors to the greenhouse, plenty they could eat if you give them a dark hole to hibernate in.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4806400]No rain today, but it was cloudy, I think it's supposed to he clearing up by the end if the weekend. I got a homie who is dealing with some rot cause of the rain.[/QUOTE]
That rot can take over in a single day, it will hide beneath the nugs and go unoticed. I lost about an eighth due to rot this harvest...a few different plants. I cut off infected area, treated surrounding area with serenade and put a fan on outdoor plants to keep air circulating.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 27, 2010)

Its been 5 days and no post here? Whats going on?


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2010)

"tumble weed blowing through"


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

Cachooo cachooo!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll have an update tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## gumball (Oct 28, 2010)

That's cool buddy! Did you have more clones in veg?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2010)

Naw ima be moving after these finish up. I got seedlings that will be put into 12/12 soon. But that about it, once I move ima get shit going and get a perpetual thing going and continue to do some breeding.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah the perpetual grow is the way to go! Non stop bud haha. You going to have a room or tents?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

Where ya movin' too?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2010)

Prob gonna do tents, I may move to Vegas but I'm lookin to stay in Cali. Jus gotta see how shit turns out these next couple months. Most likely to stay here but LV is an option.


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 28, 2010)

Well if u go to vegas we should blaaaaaze when I go there to party lol. Tents huh. Make them with pvc or buy ?


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2010)

Vegas! Man I hate it here!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4831341]Prob gonna do tents, I may move to Vegas but I'm lookin to stay in Cali. Jus gotta see how shit turns out these next couple months. Most likely to stay here but LV is an option.[/QUOTE]
Right on! Would you be commin' up north? Or staying in that general area?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2010)

Ima try and get another tent and a 600 watter to start with. Use that to flower and veg in my current tent and veg cab. It's gonna be around here, prob in the valley somewhere or I may go to my homies crib.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 28, 2010)

Might wanna wait til after the election, bro. If it passes, who knows what's going to happen with growing. Most importantly, just don't want to invest in another grow tent only to have weed prices soar down or something. idk


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4831553]Ima try and get another tent and a 600 watter to start with. Use that to flower and veg in my current tent and veg cab. It's gonna be around here, prob in the valley somewhere or I may go to my homies crib.[/QUOTE]


awww just get a couple 1k's and get it over already... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2010)

Well 600 plus 400 is 1,000 haha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4831605]Well 600 plus 400 is 1,000 haha [/QUOTE]

lol with 1k worth of light dispensed semi equally like that, with the right strain, appropiate veg time. a lil lst... adequet feedings... and you will be pulling 1.2 grams per watt like it aint shit nigga!

1200 gram harvests.....


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4831605]Well 600 plus 400 is 1,000 ha ha :eye smoke:[/QUOTE]

That's about 200 watts less then what I'm burning, my electric bill this month... $197.46, NO AC used!

Still cheaper then my 10 to 14 grams a week medical needs would be if purchased on the street or the co-ops.

If cap and trade passes, this could triple the cost!


----------



## TheSkizza (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm using the same light set up, and it's very hot in the box. Any recommendations on how to vent it?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Vegas! Man I hate it here!


what!! where else can you drink beer and see titties 24/7... i love my town

not too mention you can own some pretty fucking cool guns out here too..

sicc the shit is looking SICC!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2010)

Sup Yall?

Time for an update, been a couple weeks since the clones have been flowering, things going good.


SCxNL

























































JHxSLxHJ


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

here is your keeper ......


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 29, 2010)

what day are they at man  i'ma guess and say like 20? haha


----------



## gumball (Oct 29, 2010)

Very frosty!


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2010)

hell yea,nice update sicc!!
that sc x nl is on point...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> what day are they at man  i'ma guess and say like 20? haha


nice guess i would guessed 2.5-3 weeks myself


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 29, 2010)

Man looking real good. I got a whiff of the smell when i was looking at the pictures...is this about week 4?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> here is your keeper ......


Yeah that is my keeper 

And she's only in the F1 stage, i cant wait to make the F2's 



The Snowman said:


> what day are they at man  i'ma guess and say like 20? haha


 


theexpress said:


> nice guess i would guessed 2.5-3 weeks myself





aeviaanah said:


> Man looking real good. I got a whiff of the smell when i was looking at the pictures...is this about week 4?


Thanks homies! its around 2.5-3 weeks like Chi said, i didnt write down when i threw the clones into flower, i'll have to checc bac in this thread, i think i said it somewhere,



gumball said:


> Very frosty!


 
Thanks gum 



genuity said:


> hell yea,nice update sicc!!
> that sc x nl is on point...


Yeah this strain is perfect for topping, the inner growth is just insane, these are a lil more frost then their mothers too which is good


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4835514]Yeah that is my keeper 

And she's only in the F1 stage, i cant wait to make the F2's 








Thanks homies! its around 2.5-3 weeks like Chi said, i didnt write down when i threw the clones into flower, i'll have to checc bac in this thread, i think i said it somewhere,




Thanks gum 



Yeah this strain is perfect for topping, the inner growth is just insane, these are a lil more frost then their mothers too which is good [/QUOTE]

hahahaha that boy chi-tilla got a green eye on him huh? keep it smokin my ninjjaz

awesome buds sicc... you should get on them f'2s


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Lookin great now it's time to clean that water pipe

Seriously they all look fantastic


----------



## gumball (Oct 29, 2010)

hello, what is up with the time

never mind, it right, i was tripping...

ignore me, i lost it for a minute


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4835419]Sup Yall?

Time for an update, been a couple weeks since the clones have been flowering, things going good.


> *NICE JOB!!!*
> 
> *Is that bowl empty!?*


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol yeah, I smoked before I took the pics


----------



## TheJointProject (Nov 1, 2010)

lookin good sicc. givin us all some inspiration to take it to the next level


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Whats good Fam?

Finally got around to making some hash, used the Gumby Method. Worked fuccin great, im sure bubble bags would have been a lil better but i got pretty good results. I didnt weight out the trim but it was prob about 2 ounces, or lil more.


Here is the vid i followed, its really simple.

[video=youtube;eDYnYkkVBh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDYnYkkVBh4[/video]


I started with a bucket and ice, added my trim/stems and added water, this was after i was churning it for a lil bit.







After churning i used this screen when i squeezed the leaf material/stems to get the water out.







I did it a lil different then the vid, i still had material in the bottom of the bucket so i used that same screen to pour the water from the bucket into a big ass bowl.













After that it sat undisturbed for 4 hours, then i siphoned a much water i could with out distributing the THC.







You can see all the trichs







After that you pour the remaining trichs/water into a mason jar and let sit for 2 hours, then siphon it again and get out as much water as you can, this was after it sat for 2 hours and when i siphoned the water out.













Once that sits you take a turkey baster, or something like that. I used my lil thing from my pH kit, and you suck up and pour it out on wax paper to dry.







When it dried

























all rolled up







Final weight


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hell yea sicc looks like some dank shit and nice yield!!! how much trim did you use to get all that?


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 1, 2010)

Yum my dude. Gumby hash huh. So I assume the difference between this and bags is a lil less plant material and a selection of trichs. Anyones feed back is welcome. Do you ever plan on getting bags or you content ? 

Is the gumby like gooey or what ?? I love all these different methods of hash making. I think I wanna do some oil some time. Looking great SICC. A quarter ounce of FREE smoke is a good thing my friend. Hell it was just like a handful of years ago people threw all there clipping away.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how much trim it was, I had it all in the freezer and didn't wanted to mess my scale up. It had have been at least 2 ounces. I used trim, and a bunch of keify kush stem I've been saving the last year or so.

It's not gooey but you can mold it pretty easy, I think that's why it's called the gumby method since it's kinda like clay. Ima try the bags too once I do it again, either that or I'll stick with this.


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 1, 2010)

The bags are pretty sweet I have a set I bought when we first met and I have really dug them. I kinda like that gooey clay feel though so maybe ill give it a run for shits and grins. I assume when I start to settle in on this 12 plants a month ill have hash coming out my ass lol so ill get to do all kinds of trial a tribulation. How's it smoke ?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

It smokes really good, I just took a rip now. I like it alot, Just the typical hashy goodness


----------



## The Snowman (Nov 1, 2010)

damn lookin DANK haha
what did you use to mix it?


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 1, 2010)

With today's technologies and my smrter than me phone I can show true time jealousy  I tip my st. Lupulin brew to ur hash rip lol


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol, I'll take another hit in your honour  

Thanks snow, I used a 5 gallon bucket to churn it all up, then I used that bowl do it would be eaiser to siphon the water out once the trichs settled on the bottom


----------



## The Snowman (Nov 1, 2010)

nah i meant like, do you just mix it with a mixer or what? haha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4776574]Aight im finally on a comp, using my homies laptop.


Here was the SCxNL, plant and clone











































clone











































roots













hereis my MBS after i started harvesting

























roots














JHxSLxHJ

























roots














ima shoot a vid and try n post in a couple days, got 5 clones in flowering, been about a week since i threw em in the tent.[/QUOTE]

good shit Sicc .. i had to go way back to find this .. real good my nigga!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks homie! Ima have another update in a couple days


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> nah i meant like, do you just mix it with a mixer or what? haha



Ohhh hahhahahah, I used a wooden paddle thing, it's in the first pic, you can use a drill but I don't got a attachment like the guy in the vid did so I did it by hand.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4847704]Whats good Fam?

Finally got around to making some hash, used the Gumby Method. Worked fuccin great, im sure bubble bags would have been a lil better but i got pretty good results. I didnt weight out the trim but it was prob about 2 ounces, or lil more.


Here is the vid i followed, its really simple.

[video=youtube;eDYnYkkVBh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDYnYkkVBh4[/video]


I started with a bucket and ice, added my trim/stems and added water, this was after i was churning it for a lil bit.







After churning i used this screen when i squeezed the leaf material/stems to get the water out.







I did it a lil different then the vid, i still had material in the bottom of the bucket so i used that same screen to pour the water from the bucket into a big ass bowl.













After that it sat undisturbed for 4 hours, then i siphoned a much water i could with out distributing the THC.







You can see all the trichs







After that you pour the remaining trichs/water into a mason jar and let sit for 2 hours, then siphon it again and get out as much water as you can, this was after it sat for 2 hours and when i siphoned the water out.













Once that sits you take a turkey baster, or something like that. I used my lil thing from my pH kit, and you suck up and pour it out on wax paper to dry.







When it dried

























all rolled up







Final weight 





[/QUOTE]

got damn .. how was the hash?? i didnt get a chance to make hash .. i put my best frosted trim in my kief box .. and smoked a gang of kief .. them are some big ass hash rocks


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> got damn .. how was the hash?? i didnt get a chance to make hash .. i put my best frosted trim in my kief box .. and smoked a gang of kief .. them are some big ass hash rocks


It's bomb, I'm high as fuc off it now haha

I just take one nice hit and I'm fuccin ripped, this shit is gon last me a while, you should try it next time. It's easy as fuc and I pay for shit to make it. Had everything here at my crib.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4848218]It's bomb, I'm high as fuc off it now haha

I just take one nice hit and I'm fuccin ripped, this shit is gon last me a while, you should try it next time. It's easy as fuc and I pay for shit to make it. Had everything here at my crib.[/QUOTE]

hell yea .. cold water extract is the way to do it .. alot of my growing homies use this method too


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

Hell yes SICC! Looks awesome man!


----------



## Sub Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

NICE & SICC!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4847837]I'm not sure how much trim it was, I had it all in the freezer and didn't wanted to mess my scale up. It had have been at least 2 ounces. I used trim, and a bunch of keify kush stem I've been saving the last year or so.

It's not gooey but you can mold it pretty easy, I think that's why it's called the gumby method since it's kinda like clay. Ima try the bags too once I do it again, either that or I'll stick with this.[/QUOTE]
If you are ever interested in bags, sprung bags (sprungbags.com) get my and many others approval, only 80 shipped for the 5 bag 5 gal set, very durable. Nice u finally got to make some of your own hash though, it tastes the best fresh I swear.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah the taste is amazing, especially with my herb iron 

I've heard of those bags before, I'll prob go with them after this grow if anything, but I gotta see what's good. Good lookin out, is there really that much of a difference with the bags? This batch came out prety good.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 2, 2010)

love that method. i got bags but man that looks easy and cheap if ya dont have bags. nice bro.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

here is a blunt we smoked the other night - granddaddy purple/whiteberry x redwood kush with some keif and bubba kush hash. 






purple kush/pure kush hash i made last night using bubble bags






its looking a bit more dry today.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2010)

nice blunt............sicc as hell!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

genuity said:


> nice blunt............sicc as hell!!!!


 thanks man!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice, I've always wanted to try that but I don't think I get myself to use that much hash at once haha. I like to savior mine, plus there any nothin better then a Grape flavored Swisher Sweet 


EDIT; nvm lol, when I first looked at the pic I thought you were using the hash as a wrap with hash down the middle as well haha


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4852538]Nice, I've always wanted to try that but I don't think I get myself to use that much hash at once haha. I like to savior mine, plus there any nothin better then a Grape flavored Swisher Sweet 


EDIT; nvm lol, when I first looked at the pic I thought you were using the hash as a wrap with hash down the middle as well haha[/QUOTE]
whoa...now you are talkin!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha I've seen it before, shit is insane. I almost did it with of the hash I got but then I had to talk myself outa it 

How much hash did you make?


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4852629]Haha I've seen it before, shit is insane. I almost did it with of the hash I got but then I had to talk myself outa it 

How much hash did you make?[/QUOTE]
2 grams of hash. That blunt was tasty.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 3, 2010)

Holy shit all that shit looks bomb! I'm loven my bags. Probably ran them like 150 times or so. Deffinatly one of my best investment, they've made there moneys worth a hundred time over. I don't smoke much hash. I love diff tast of herb so I have a trusted buddy make it for me and I get rid of all of it. Lol just a thought.


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2010)

What's Good *SICC*....Well damn I see whats good! Late Sub!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4849537]Yeah the taste is amazing, especially with my herb iron 

I've heard of those bags before, I'll prob go with them after this grow if anything, but I gotta see what's good. Good lookin out, is there really that much of a difference with the bags? This batch came out prety good.[/QUOTE]
The difference with bags is variety because I find the 25 micron is the best with some strains, but the 73 is best with Pineapple and others. The screens allow you to separate the grades of hash and will also likely have less contaminant. Good pure hash shouldn't flame up all all (until it's nearly spent) it should bubble/melt down into the weed if placed on top of a bowl and lit. Check into subcools hash making. I've yet to see anyone make better stuff than him.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh aight cool, good lookin out!


Took some buds shots while the lights were off, ima prob shoot a vid tomorrow.




Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana






































Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 3, 2010)

Mmmm...that SCxNL is sexy!! nom nom nom


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 3, 2010)

Lookin real good bud! +rep.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, maybe not, will someone rep Sicc for me?


----------



## LiveHigh (Nov 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Ok, maybe not, will someone rep Sicc for me?


And for me? And also Aeviaanah for me...lol  crackalackin booshit how many people I gotta rep to re-rep


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks! 

I got enough rep it's all good lol


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 3, 2010)

looking good mon... looking good


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Mmmm...that SCxNL is sexy!! nom nom nom


That SCxNL looks like its gona be some kill! +REP friend.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 4, 2010)

WTF?!?! Those party cup girls are a TRIP!! I left and you came up  Congrats on da hash! Those are some nice lookin' balls of dookie  lolol


Shack


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm liking the 3 way cross the best I think. Not sure if it's just the pics, but those look way snowy. Rep back at ya for the sweet crosses.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah the JHxSLxHJ is something special, she's super frost and super stinky. She is the one


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4862324]Yeah the JHxSLxHJ is something special, she's super frost and super stinky. She is the one [/QUOTE]
its probably that j herrer in there. i was thinking these were the crosses with hollands hope, i guess not. that must be when you move?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2010)

No, these are clones of my last plants. After I move I'll be growing the rest of the F1's I have of the JHxSLxHJ. All these crosses were to keep strains around. I only have so many F1's left, and I have no more SCxNL seeds and the MBS I grew out was the one i had so I pollinated it. I was hopping to get at least a male and female of each strain but it ended up only the Hollands Hope was male and the rest were females. So I pollinated those, and now I'm flowering the clones from those females. You have have HHxJHxSLxHJ's.


----------



## gumball (Nov 4, 2010)

so you have seeds from everything you grew this summer crossed with hollands hope?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2010)

Just the indoor, I was gonna pollinate the outdoors but never got around to it.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 4, 2010)

damn thass wassup SICC


----------



## gumball (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah, sounds like a great stash to have!!


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4863443]Just the indoor, I was gonna pollinate the outdoors but never got around to it.[/QUOTE]

no mon dont be sleepin on yer breedin ye herd meh? jah bless


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 4, 2010)

it is the non profit breeders like us that really have the real dankest strains around.. i think we have seen that fact on websites such has this one and others...... ITS SAFE TO SAY THAT THE BEST WEED NEEVR MAKES IT TO THE CANNABISS CUP... YA HERD MEH!!!!


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 4, 2010)

Dude fill me in on the heri mix. I remember we talked about heri something in ur closet but didn't know it was present. Man I love heri. My lady killed my clones when I went to wyo. I only have 2 seeds left hope it's that special somebody in my life


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha I'm sure I can work something out  Shit I wish I had herijuana it self, haven't smoked that shit in like a year


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4863855]Haha I'm sure I can work something out  Shit I wish I had herijuana it self, haven't smoked that shit in like a year [/QUOTE]

Lookin good as always!

Sounds like the Herijuana is nice... Thinking about getting a cross (OG Kush x Herijuana) x Pre 98 Bubba


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 9, 2010)

whats good mane


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

I just popped one HJ cross. Had an extra spot in my cloner....through the seed in a foam plug.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Lookin good as always!
> 
> Sounds like the Herijuana is nice... Thinking about getting a cross (OG Kush x Herijuana) x Pre 98 Bubba


Damn that shit sounds bomb! 



pitbudz87 said:


> whats good mane


Nothin much man, how them ladies doing?



aeviaanah said:


> I just popped one HJ cross. Had an extra spot in my cloner....through the seed in a foam plug.



Nice, i got one of each of my crosses going in party cups. Stinky as fuc too already, thats from the HH, he stunk up the place in veg


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4883915]Damn that shit sounds bomb! 



Nothin much man, how them ladies doing?




Nice, i got one of each of my crosses going in party cups. Stinky as fuc too already, thats from the HH, he stunk up the place in veg [/QUOTE]
Right on, im over there at sensiseeds....got a journal up.

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7559&PID=58564#58564

When did you flip the lights on the crosses? I may finish a few of mine in party cups too. First female showed sex yesterday wb x rk. Already knew she was feminized tho.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

Well i'll try and follow, im barely even on here. But i dont remember how long they vegged for, it was 4+ weeks tho.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 9, 2010)

shit they doin fine the motavion has filled out the whole tent and is 6 inches from my light gonna have to supercrop some more if im gonna have enough room lol


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, im over there at sensiseeds....got a journal up.
> 
> http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7559&PID=58564#58564
> 
> When did you flip the lights on the crosses? I may finish a few of mine in party cups too. First female showed sex yesterday wb x rk. Already knew she was feminized tho.


You should just join at the club man, i looked at that site and all the journals are months old. 



pitbudz87 said:


> shit they doin fine the motavion has filled out the whole tent and is 6 inches from my light gonna have to supercrop some more if im gonna have enough room lol


haha Nice, i've been trying to get to that other site, but its hard to remember to go on since i dont really post there.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4884012]You should just join at the club man, i looked at that site and all the journals are months old. 



haha Nice, i've been trying to get to that other site, but its hard to remember to go on since i dont really post there.[/QUOTE]
I thought this is where you told me to go. Did i sign up at the wrong place?!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol yeah, i was thinking that may have happened. i was gonna say that forum was random as fuc lol.

Click HERE


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 9, 2010)

haha shit they crybabes over there i havent posted a vid in a minuit got me paroniod lol


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha shit they crybabes over there i havent posted a vid in a minuit got me paroniod lol



lol what do you mean?


----------



## NONHater (Nov 9, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha shit they crybabes over there i havent posted a vid in a minuit got me paroniod lol


For instance? 

Just checked it out and I thouht that it was pretty sweet...like the competitions and such.

But If you got a personal experience with the site I'd like to here your opinion?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

Hes talkin about a different site, not the club PBF lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

SICC";4884089]Lol yeah said:


> HERE[/URL]


 haha i know i was looking around for anyone i knew...nothing! thanks man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 9, 2010)

hahaha yea i was wonderin wtf they was talkin bout or gettin ready to inform em lol


----------



## hempstead (Nov 9, 2010)

She looks super frosty already. Your thread moves so fast it is hard to keep up. lol 170 pages.
[QUOTE="SICC";4856753]Oh aight cool, good lookin out!


Took some buds shots while the lights were off, ima prob shoot a vid tomorrow.




Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana






































Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights





























[/QUOTE]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2010)

haha well its kinda slowed down now, not too much traffic now.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 9, 2010)

Start a new journal


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah man can't wait to get my Herijuana cross going... cash flow tight atm. Probably in next few weeks. I'll drop in let you know. Keep up the good work!


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 12, 2010)

lookin good homie... i fuckin knew that cross was gonna be bomb... jack/shore/heri... even sounds nice... did you pass out any of the m seeds? i read someones jornal earlier and they were fuckin with the same cross... frosty as a muh fucca... have you stabilized that strain yet? if so, you oughtta name it...


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't wait till I get moved into a bigger place after a couple of grows, I can try my hand at breeding .. love the thread.


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2010)

Man they all look green and healthy as fuck! Nice SICC!


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 13, 2010)

You really know how to capture the good side of a girl in photos. Of course, from the looks of those girls, there aren't any bad sides.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi dude,just looked at your *Party Cup Grow* Mad prop's man...Jeez I well underestimated what could be achieved with such a little cup! I'am doing a *DWC* grow with *Train-Wreck* under HID lighting (250W,400W & 600W) Here's a link to my thread if your interested :-


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html 


.. I've literally only just started though , but I'am also interested in doing a party cup grow too. I have never grown in soil before and was wondering if you could give me a few pointers? I have just germinated an old seed that I am 99% sure is *Strawberry Thai* and would like to do the Party Cup grow with her. She is currently in a rockwool cube, and just popped her 1st 2 baby leaves and I have asked the Mrs to get me a non transparent party cup whilst she's out shopping, I have some multi-purpose compost, will this be ok to start her up in? did you just add PH adjusted water to begin with, if so how much water is good to use? I have a large range of Hydro nuits, some of which I am sure are versatile and cool to use in soil too, any surgestions on nuits would be very helpful, I ve just *given you some REP! *as I am well impressed with what you have achieved here and would love to do summink simerlar, I hope you enjoy your smoke..looks lush ... Ps/ I am a bit late joining this thread but this is also some nice work  Peace - STELTHY


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 13, 2010)

Just stopped by to tsee the master at work. Everything looks amazing.


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 13, 2010)

hey sicc... pit told me to ask you how to post vids... i thnk imma start adding some in my journal...


----------



## NONHater (Nov 15, 2010)

If you click and copy the link/URL of the vid then when posting the vid click this pic




and paste the link where it asks...


----------



## MarijuanaJit (Nov 15, 2010)

Much love LoC^. 4 W3ST SIDE 8 Trey Cripk Cuhhh. pkushIIInk th3 Mxv3M3nt Ma G.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2010)

Damn sicc whutup? everythings green here xcept 1 lil tramp


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking amazing bro, I had to take a peak in here and see whats poppin


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2010)

poppin off sick, lookin forward to the updates man.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> poppin off sick, lookin forward to the updates man.


 i think sicc packed his bags and left us.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2010)

who said that?


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4925506]who said that?[/QUOTE]
lol whats up man!?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2010)

Chillin, been trying to get an update going but i just get too lazy lol


----------



## gumball (Nov 19, 2010)

You still smoking on your last harvest?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2010)

I saved some Special Queen, and a lil bit of Northern Light, but the rest is long gone


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 19, 2010)

hahaha whats good muh nig im out of room in tha tent man got 30 days left


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn she out grew that whole tent? i've been meaning to watch your vids but my sounds is all fuc'd up on this shitty laptop lol


----------



## gumball (Nov 19, 2010)

I bet it was all yummy too


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 19, 2010)

yea shes jus bout there im gettin ready to take another vid i had to supercrop again mulriple times


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

check out the deep purple hydro - she needs a little more training, been kind of busy lately.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 19, 2010)

WB Sicc! How did the harvest turn out? Picked up my Hero OG (OG Kush x Herijuana) x Pre '98 Bubba Kush!! Woot can't wait. Need an update on weight n what not.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2010)

What going on sicc?????


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> check out the deep purple hydro - she needs a little more training, been kind of busy lately.
> 
> View attachment 1279031View attachment 1279032


 looks great man !! +rep


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 20, 2010)

What up brothers what ya smoking on!? I'm lovin my Super Lemon Have and Blue Hash... Dank!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

Whats good yall?

Time for a Full update, sorry i have been laggin on the updates. Just been a lil busy/lazy 

Here is the Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights, They got a lil cripsy again, this strain is really sensitive to nutes so i have been taking it easy with them. Temps have been pretty cold here at night so she is getting a nice purple tint 
























































Here is the Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana, FROSTY like a mutha fucca! I am totally in love with this strain.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Nov 21, 2010)

Damn, that Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana is some primo stuff you got there, i like the way it grows, nice and compact.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 21, 2010)

it all looks wonderful brotha how big are your pots nd i kno ive asked before but what nutes u runnin i ran gh and ff in my hydro lol lookin beautiful u kno id rep ya if they let me im may jus spread random rep all day so i can rep again


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

I also got some Party Cups going, Just a lil side CFL grow. The veg cab was empty so i decided to put it to use before i move. Vegged them for three weeks, and today is one full week of 12/12 

Hollands Hope x Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana













Hollands Hope x Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights













Hollands Hope x HPRC Special, she's a lil droopy in the pic, i had to water them but she perked up nicely after i took these pics and she was back under the CFL's.













Trainwrek x Early Skunk













White Berry













4 Girls one cup lol, i had extra seed's that popped, and didnt want to toss them so i planted them all in one cup. Its 1 HHxJHxSLxHJ, 1 HHxHPRC special and 2 HHxSCxNL


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 21, 2010)

haha i wonder how the 4 in one will turn out lol whats the watts for tha cfls or are u gonna put em in ur tent with tha 400


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah she is a frosty ass bitch man!!!!!! i knew this was ur keeper when i first saw her...... i can dig.... i can dig.....


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> WB Sicc! How did the harvest turn out? Picked up my Hero OG (OG Kush x Herijuana) x Pre '98 Bubba Kush!! Woot can't wait. Need an update on weight n what not.


The last ones i got 2 1/2 ounces off the two plants, they were packed with seeds too, so we'll see once i harvest these. You got a journal for that Hero OG x Pre 98?



AudiA6Driver said:


> Damn, that Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana is some primo stuff you got there, i like the way it grows, nice and compact.


Thanks homie, i like how she grows as well, her smell is amazing as well 



pitbudz87 said:


> it all looks wonderful brotha how big are your pots nd i kno ive asked before but what nutes u runnin i ran gh and ff in my hydro lol lookin beautiful u kno id rep ya if they let me im may jus spread random rep all day so i can rep again


Only Gallon Pots 

using GH 3 Part Series, Micro, Gro, and Bloom. Im also adding Sweet Grape, Hydroplex, and some Hygrozyme. Gonna add some Kool bloom as well here soon.



pitbudz87 said:


> haha i wonder how the 4 in one will turn out lol whats the watts for tha cfls or are u gonna put em in ur tent with tha 400


haha yeah hopefully they will all be females, that would be nice, im gonna flopwer under the CFL's and maybe finish under the HPS once the plants in the tent are done. They're under 184 watts of CFL's.



theexpress said:


> yeah she is a frosty ass bitch man!!!!!! i knew this was ur keeper when i first saw her...... i can dig.... i can dig.....


Hell yeah homie! and she's only gonna get better when i start making the F2's and so forth


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

nice update sicc....


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> looks great man !! +rep


 thanks bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 21, 2010)

just beautiful sicc...as always. +rep. i have to agree the jhxslxhr is the one! whered you get the whiteberry? what height did you flip the lights on the flowering plants?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 21, 2010)

Yup that three way cross is bomb looking! Damn ur shit grows fast... Good job SICC.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 21, 2010)

beauteous maximis


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> nice update sicc....


Thanks G 



aeviaanah said:


> just beautiful sicc...as always. +rep. i have to agree the jhxslxhr is the one! whered you get the whiteberry? what height did you flip the lights on the flowering plants?


I got the white berry from a grower here on RIU, also got some Critical Mass i think as well from him, it just had mass on it so thats what im guessing it is. As for the height im not sure, i didnt meaure them at all this go around, but here are some pics of them before i flipped, EDIT: nvm lol, i guess i have been laggin real hard on this grow, i only have pics of them during flowering, thought i took some before the flip but i guess not. They weren't that big tho, i would say like maybe a foot tall when i flowered them, im not too sure lol, my memory is kinda bad 




Ganja Geek said:


> Yup that three way cross is bomb looking! Damn ur shit grows fast... Good job SICC.


Yes this grow has seemed to fly by, but thats probably cause i haven't been updating as much as i used to.



TCurtiss said:


> beauteous maximis


Thanks for stoppin by T


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

I also took a vid so yall can get a better perspective on how they look

[video=youtube;ck2V7k907k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck2V7k907k0[/video]


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 21, 2010)

They look amazing, have you thought about staggering your plants meaning put them in a couple weeks apart to create a continuous flow of meds

That's what I have started doing


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> They look amazing, have you thought about staggering your plants meaning put them in a couple weeks apart to create a continuous flow of meds
> 
> That's what I have started doing


Yeah ima try and do a perpetual thing after i move, I need a bigger tent and another light, so we'll see what happens. I've been wanting to do perpetual for a while now. So hopefully i'll get to try it in a couple months.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4933915]Yeah ima try and do a perpetual thing after i move, I need a bigger tent and another light, so we'll see what happens. I've been wanting to do perpetual for a while now. So hopefully i'll get to try it in a couple months.[/QUOTE]

yea im with you sicc i need to move and get some more lights wish it was legal where im at dammit


----------



## phyzix (Nov 21, 2010)

Just based on pictures I would have guessed you're running more lights. The bud pictures are great.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Just based on pictures I would have guessed you're running more lights. The bud pictures are great.



Yeah nothin but a 400 watter 

Good to have ya along!


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4933670]The last ones i got 2 1/2 ounces off the two plants, they were packed with seeds too, so we'll see once i harvest these. You got a journal for that Hero OG x Pre 98?

Just picked up the clone here a week ago. Got it under 140 watts of CFL's at the moment waiting on my Bubblicious & Blue Dream to finish. Going to get another journal going once I can get em under the 400w MH. Just updating in my Bubblicious/Blue Dream journal in my sig.

All the plants look amazing!


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4934133]Yeah nothin but a 400 watter 

Good to have ya along! [/QUOTE]

I am running only a 400 & hoping to step up to the 600 soon. You know what kind of space I am dealing with I just started to stagger them, for instance I should have 2 spaces freeing up this week & 2 more 4 weeks out so it's starting to happen

I am also only working with 6 flowering plants & I am thinking of becoming a caregiver to up the numbers


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2010)

you could pull off a mini perpetual like i do and harvest every 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you could pull off a mini perpetual like i do and harvest every 2 or 3 weeks


That's the plan


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> [QUOTE="SICC";4933670]The last ones i got 2 1/2 ounces off the two plants, they were packed with seeds too, so we'll see once i harvest these. You got a journal for that Hero OG x Pre 98?
> 
> Just picked up the clone here a week ago. Got it under 140 watts of CFL's at the moment waiting on my Bubblicious & Blue Dream to finish. Going to get another journal going once I can get em under the 400w MH. Just updating in my Bubblicious/Blue Dream journal in my sig.
> 
> ...


Oh aight cool, ima subscribe to your thread now


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cool will be good to have you along Sicc!


----------



## 619SixFour (Nov 22, 2010)

Whats up Sicc? How have you been. Where is Howak?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

619SixFour said:


> Whats up Sicc? How have you been. Where is Howak?


Whats good homie, same shit different day, Howak is still around, here is his thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a.html


Where you been at?


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2010)

Ladies look plump Sicc! Can't wait to see the new tent and light to really get the perpetual grow kick started. What bulb you using to flower with the 400W?


+Rep man.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Ladies look plump Sicc! Can't wait to see the new tent and light to really get the perpetual grow kick started. What bulb you using to flower with the 400W?
> 
> 
> +Rep man.



Thanks homie, Im using the Bulb i got with the light, from HTG supply.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 22, 2010)

Everythings looking great brotha, those are some frosty ass buds! Making me drool over here, now I have to go hit my bowl to dry up my mouth haha..

The party cup girls are looking fantastic too! So with all your party cup experience how do the roots turn out with a 3 week veg and 8-9 week flower time? I'm definitely going to have to try another party cup grow and veg them for a couple weeks at least  The 12/12 from seed is actually working out better than I expected though lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Everythings looking great brotha, those are some frosty ass buds! Making me drool over here, now I have to go hit my bowl to dry up my mouth haha..
> 
> The party cup girls are looking fantastic too! So with all your party cup experience how do the roots turn out with a 3 week veg and 8-9 week flower time? I'm definitely going to have to try another party cup grow and veg them for a couple weeks at least  The 12/12 from seed is actually working out better than I expected though lol.


I never worry about the roots, they always look healthy once im done. I don't believe in root bound, with smaller containers the plants just needs more care, thats really the only difference then using "regular" pots. The cups I have going now i was gonna do 12/12, but i ended up vegging them. I have seen a bunch of good 12/12 from seeds grows but i just cant do it for some reason lol. Everytime im just like fuc it, i'd rather let them veg first. Instead of rushing into flowering, tho 3 weeks is a short veg period. But my first party cup was vegged for 3 weeks and she did great. I would of vegged these longer but im on a schedule, gon be moving soon so that why i was gonna do 12/12, but broke down and started vegging


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 22, 2010)

lookin supa sicc homie.. i knew that three way was gonna be bomb after the first time i saw it...


----------



## phyzix (Nov 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4938359]I never worry about the roots, they always look healthy once im done. I don't believe in root bound, with smaller containers the plants just needs more care, thats really the only difference then using "regular" pots.[/QUOTE]

As long as the roots can pull up enough water and food to support the plant it's all good.

I just started flowering in 3 gallons and I will only up size to 5 gallon if they need water more than once per day.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> lookin supa sicc homie.. i knew that three way was gonna be bomb after the first time i saw it...


Thanks mane! i finally subscribed to your journal 



phyzix said:


> As long as the roots can pull up enough water and food to support the plant it's all good.
> 
> I just started flowering in 3 gallons and I will only up size to 5 gallon if they need water more than once per day.



Yeah man I've had no problems what so ever in the cups, and the pots im in now are only 1 gallon 

But next time im gonna do 3 gallons tho


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 22, 2010)

I was happy with my 1 gallon girls back when... Sadly, I don't think I'll be growing again until/if I move to Cali' or some other medical state.

Get some pics up soon! 


Shack


----------



## Shorty (Nov 22, 2010)

What up Kinfolk. Girls looking good as usual....Come Holla at me got another one going!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 22, 2010)

waddup SICC...hows things been goin? sorry i aint posted in a while been busy as hell


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4938359]I never worry about the roots, they always look healthy once im done. I don't believe in root bound, with smaller containers the plants just needs more care, thats really the only difference then using "regular" pots. The cups I have going now i was gonna do 12/12, but i ended up vegging them. I have seen a bunch of good 12/12 from seeds grows but i just cant do it for some reason lol. Everytime im just like fuc it, i'd rather let them veg first. Instead of rushing into flowering, tho 3 weeks is a short veg period. But my first party cup was vegged for 3 weeks and she did great. I would of vegged these longer but im on a schedule, gon be moving soon so that why i was gonna do 12/12, but broke down and started vegging [/QUOTE]

Well there turning out very nice and I think you will be happy in the end with the short veg time  I'm subbed up now that I finally remembered lol. Peace!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2010)

looking real proper man. Love the breeding projects and nice purple tint on those leaves. Looks like a hightimes cover to me!


----------



## 619SixFour (Nov 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4937820]Whats good homie, same shit different day, Howak is still around, here is his thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a.html


Where you been at?[/QUOTE]

Working on my business bro. You seen us in High Times yet? Still going to take u up on that sesh offer, just got to pic a day when I can cruise up there.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2010)

Ima be moving soon but after that im down homie!



Here are some pics i have been meaning to post, got these from the breeder i got my strain from


Mother Jack Herer







Father Shoreline x Herijuana


----------



## coopdevillan (Nov 25, 2010)

Feel like me and SICC been runnen around fucken other hoe's behind RIU's back lmao. Kinda forgot about this bitch


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 25, 2010)

Man SICC that Jack Herer looks damn good..


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 26, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Feel like me and SICC been runnen around fucken other hoe's behind RIU's back lmao. Kinda forgot about this bitch


So you guys gonna be outty soon....?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

Naw, i'll be here still lookin at threads i follow


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

Random Bud Porn

JHxSLxHJ






































SCxNL


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 26, 2010)

Good glade you'll be chilling... That's some badass cover art bro! I like the shots that old cam takes Lol.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2010)

Man that JH x SL x HJ has beautiful colors. Great job sicc!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 26, 2010)

Yumm, looking delicious bro!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Good glade you'll be chilling... That's some badass cover art bro! I like the shots that old cam takes Lol.


haha yeah she still gets the job done 



aeviaanah said:


> Man that JH x SL x HJ has beautiful colors. Great job sicc!


Thanks homie, looks just like her moma 

I posted those pics i told you i had on my comp, of the Mother and father, finally got it fixed.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Yumm, looking delicious bro!!


I cant wait to taste them


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol, that plant is so 'SICC' with it!


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 26, 2010)

looking ever so nice & that sc x nl looks amazing


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lookin good Sicc I love NL strains!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Nov 26, 2010)

I think this is nice grow.
Ive got a 600watt in about a 4x2now instinct tells me i need the0 4x4 tent though.
what to buy? Help out with a tent deal?


----------



## phyzix (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this in 7 weeks


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I think this is nice grow.
> Ive got a 600watt in about a 4x2now instinct tells me i need the0 4x4 tent though.
> what to buy? Help out with a tent deal?



I got this one for cheap, 4x2 is pretty small, mine is only 5 feet tall, 4 wide and 2 across, the cheapest tent will be like 100 bucks, i got mine off ebay

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=grow+tent&_sacat=See-All-Categories



phyzix said:


> I'm looking forward to this in 7 weeks


She'll be done in another 3 weeks lol, maybe a lil longer


----------



## phyzix (Nov 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4955842]She'll be done in another 3 weeks lol, maybe a lil longer[/QUOTE]

I meant when my plants look like that in 7 weeks


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

ahhhhh LOL 


Shit i cant wait to see your plants in 7 weeks either


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn, always amazed SICC. Looks like some great bud! I'd love to get a tatse hahaha!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Nov 26, 2010)

*SICC, when those buds are done remember to puff puff and pass GREAT GROW *


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4955113]
I posted those pics i told you i had on my comp, of the Mother and father, finally got it fixed.
[/QUOTE]
Mother and father? I lost ya :-/


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Mother and father? I lost ya :-/


The mother and father that made JHxSLxHJ...


----------



## placebofan6 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lookin good man, I got a 400w hps/mh light comin in a week or so and cant wait to step up away from CFLs


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 27, 2010)

placebofan6 said:


> Lookin good man, I got a 400w hps/mh light comin in a week or so and cant wait to step up away from CFLs


It's a whole new world, glad to hear your stepping up & make sure to get a Hortilux HPS bulb for it

T


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4956384]The mother and father that made JHxSLxHJ...[/QUOTE]
Yea but....where is the father and where is the mother?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4952086]



Mother Jack Herer







Father Shoreline x Herijuana





[/QUOTE]

Here ya go 

Looks just like her mama


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 28, 2010)

OooHhh Shes a MiLc, "mom I'd like to clone lmao!!"


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4961961]Here ya go 

Looks just like her mama 
[/QUOTE]
Right on, must of been posted a few pages back? Sorry. Looks real good, i didnt know you crossed the two. So you then chose the best of the offspring and bred to hollands hope? Looks like she got the purple from momma.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, must of been posted a few pages back? Sorry. Looks real good, i didnt know you crossed the two. So you then chose the best of the offspring and bred to hollands hope? Looks like she got the purple from momma.


Ok let me break it down lol, i have been needig to do this anyways. The Breeder i get them from made the cross, then gave me the seeds to have and run. He has a bunch of other crazy crosses He was workin with already, and asked if i wanted to try these.

So i grew some out, took the very best two







Transplanted







Topped and flowered







The bud int he front was the JHxSLxHJ













Bred them with my Hollands hope male







When he flowered


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 28, 2010)

right on bro! thanks!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 28, 2010)

lookin proper man very good plus rep if i culd man


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 28, 2010)

man SICC that cross looks delish.. Wish I knew anyone from where I live that breeds or hell grows for that matter.. +rep


----------



## NONHater (Nov 29, 2010)

Loving the breakdown SICC!! That HH male was a STUD! And Juvy said it best about your Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana
[video=youtube;bywNNwzweZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bywNNwzweZQ[/video]


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 29, 2010)

that JHxSHxHJ looks fukin dank....shit it even sounds dank!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2010)

Some JHxSLxHJ Porn from today


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

nice plant its almost has tight nodded has the sk.. very very special male!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

sooo you know you gonna have to ups me a nugg right??? hahaha


----------



## NONHater (Nov 30, 2010)

Shit just looks soo frosty!+


----------



## gumball (Nov 30, 2010)

Man those are some great looking plants SICC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4971107]Some JHxSLxHJ Porn from today








[/QUOTE]

That is a nice shot sicc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2010)

some awesome budporn this past couple of pages SICC. everything looks top shape and then some! right on man.


----------



## sir rance alot (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey fellas, I dont mean to get in on someone else's thread but I seen 400 watt and I had a question.

Is it ok to daisy chain 2 yield master reflectors together so I can have 1 inlet and 1 exhuast...

Again I apologize for jumpin thread..


----------



## jadeshecky (Dec 1, 2010)

holey shiznit SICC! they are so purdy! oh, guesse what? I finally got an 400w MH and HPS woo hoo. and i am using fox farm soil. my 2 babies are looking yummy and i started a auto dwarf. someday i will start another thread.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2010)

jadeshecky said:


> holey shiznit SICC! they are so purdy! oh, guesse what? I finally got an 400w MH and HPS woo hoo. and i am using fox farm soil. my 2 babies are looking yummy and i started a auto dwarf. someday i will start another thread.


Hell yeah jade! 

Thanks for stoppin in  Cant wait to see that going if you do get another journal up, but either way, keep me posted. 

+REP!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2010)

lookin good man i always look foward to your updates man wonderful work id love to grow a big crop wit ya someday


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2010)

You still use miracle grow SICC?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2010)

Yup, MG moisture control and Perlite is all i use


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought so, killer pics bud!


----------



## jadeshecky (Dec 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4975762]Hell yeah jade! 

Thanks for stoppin in  Cant wait to see that going if you do get another journal up, but either way, keep me posted. 

+REP![/QUOTE]
thanks man! back at ya.

View attachment 1301211View attachment 1301213


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

jadeshecky said:


> thanks man! back at ya.
> 
> View attachment 1301211View attachment 1301213


Nice, they look really healthy. How old are the lil ones


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4976127]Yup, MG moisture control and Perlite is all i use [/QUOTE]

Thats pretty cool, I was unaware of that  Now I know what to buy next time haha... Any tips with that particular soil?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats pretty cool, I was unaware of that  Now I know what to buy next time haha... Any tips with that particular soil?


I just use 70% MG Moisture Control, and 30% Perlite. Rough estimate, i dont really scale it out like that but that would be my guess, i just try to add alot of perlite, so the roots can dig freely.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4981781]I just use 70% MG Moisture Control, and 30% Perlite. Rough estimate, i dont really scale it out like that but that would be my guess, i just try to add alot of perlite, so the roots can dig freely.[/QUOTE]

Cool thanks! Any problems controlling ph? Do you water with a certain ph or anything like that? I just remember reading that the ph of the mg soil is lower or something like that? Thanks again for the info! +REP


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Cool thanks! Any problems controlling ph? Do you water with a certain ph or anything like that? I just remember reading that the ph of the mg soil is lower or something like that? Thanks again for the info! +REP



I actually never check my pH. lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4981896]I actually never check my pH. lol.[/QUOTE]

lmao, even better haha...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> lmao, even better haha...


Or my PPM's  hahaha Call me ghetto but i never fucked with it. As long as you're applying the proper nutrient amount you'll be good.


----------



## The Snowman (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah you really don't need to check any of that unless you're in hydro.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 2, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4981933]Or my PPM's  hahaha Call me ghetto but i never fucked with it. As long as you're applying the proper nutrient amount you'll be good.[/QUOTE]

lol ghetto, thats the poor man way


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 2, 2010)

sub'd tryna learn sumthin.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad yo hav ya along dude, i should have an update tomorrow. Im a week 1/2 maybe 2 weeks from harvest


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 2, 2010)

Harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest, harvest!!!


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 2, 2010)

sweet. lookin forward to some more pics.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 2, 2010)

Two weeks!? You've been growing how long and still haven't learned how to grow faster?! 
Looking forward to some harvest pics. Yours is one of the few journals I keep coming back to RIU to check up on.
One love!


Shack

[QUOTE="SICC";4982296]Im a week 1/2 maybe 2 weeks from harvest [/QUOTE]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2010)

lol, thanks for the kinds words shacc! Always good to have ya around 

Cant wait to cut these bitches down, the hash is gonna be BOMB!


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sooo you know you gonna have to ups me a nugg right??? hahaha


ditto on that sicc. choice bud right therr


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 3, 2010)

so sweet. These kind of post are always inspiring and I prefer to read quality content so I happy to find many good point here in the post, writing is simply great, thank you for the post!


----------



## jadeshecky (Dec 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4981737]Nice, they look really healthy. How old are the lil ones [/QUOTE]
this one is about 25 days old from seed in dirt. its anauto dwarf.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words SpamBot!


Shack



Ferdinand said:


> so sweet. These kind of post are always inspiring and I prefer to read quality content so I happy to find many good point here in the post, writing is simply great, thank you for the post!


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 3, 2010)

i was wondering about that. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

how'd u know?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2010)

Kno what? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> Thanks for the kind words SpamBot!
> 
> 
> Shack


lol, this.


----------



## KingIV20 (Dec 4, 2010)

dude your shit is looking DANK!
good work man. 
beautiful


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 4, 2010)

thanx for the beans!


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 4, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> thanx for the beans!


what kinda beans did you end up getting?


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 4, 2010)

if he doesn't mind me saying, i got Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights and Hollands Hope x HPRC Special


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 4, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> if he doesn't mind me saying, i got Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights and Hollands Hope x HPRC Special


hmmm those sound like some sick strains.. SICC are these the result of ur breeding? If so I will def. follow that grow if your gonna journal it SB...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 4, 2010)

i believe they are the result of his breeding, and yes i am def doing a journal. It will be up as soon as these beans pop, they are in germ right now....so make sure you sub up...sorry to jack ur thread SICC


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 4, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> i believe they are the result of his breeding, and yes i am def doing a journal. It will be up as soon as these beans pop, they are in germ right now....so make sure you sub up...sorry to jack ur thread SICC


Yeah sorry SICC wasn't tryin to jack ur thread was just interested is all ...


----------



## The Snowman (Dec 4, 2010)

man i would love some SICC seeds  hahaha


----------



## NONHater (Dec 4, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> if he doesn't mind me saying, i got Strawberry Cough x Northern Lights and Hollands Hope x HPRC Special


Did you cross the SCxNL back with it's self *SICC*?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2010)

naw, those are the HH ones, i forgot to write it on the paper lol


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4991498]naw, those are the HH ones, i forgot to write it on the paper lol[/QUOTE]

Nice, wish I lived in Cali I'd buy some off ya


----------



## NONHater (Dec 4, 2010)

Man thinking about that question....I must be high them were fem lmao..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

haha yeah they were fems


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;xS0_2xNbEqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS0_2xNbEqw[/video]


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 6, 2010)

damn sicc those buds are plump...lookin really good homie..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 6, 2010)

quite the nugs sicc! good growin bro. good to see your back on your game.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2010)

looking good sicc,im so far from harvest it sucks right now!!big time.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4998574][video=youtube;xS0_2xNbEqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS0_2xNbEqw[/video][/QUOTE]
Looking great bro! +rep. What is that plant at 1:40? Frosty one on the right?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats the JHxSLxHJ, the SCxNL's are in front, and the JHxSLxHJ's are in the back.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4999242]Thats the JHxSLxHJ, the SCxNL's are in front, and the JHxSLxHJ's are in the back. [/QUOTE]

Damn SICC those look dank as hell bro.. To bad you can't get them JHxSLxHJ on the net lol..  I'd give you some rep but I need to spread some..


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4999242]Thats the JHxSLxHJ, the SCxNL's are in front, and the JHxSLxHJ's are in the back. [/QUOTE]
Right on!! My HHxJHxSLxHJ is still a little baby, flipped the lights tho!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

MoNk0 said:


> Damn SICC those look dank as hell bro.. To bad you can't get them JHxSLxHJ on the net lol..  I'd give you some rep but I need to spread some..



haha thanks homie, good lookin out! 



aeviaanah said:


> Right on!! My HHxJHxSLxHJ is still a little baby, flipped the lights tho!


How is she doing? That Twes i had going in a cup was a male, collected some pollen and tried pollinating my white berry, but i dont think its gonna take, ima try and hit it again later tonight tho.

Here is the HHxJHxSLxHJ i got going, pics a couple days old, i think i got a HH pheno, and a JHxSLxJH

HH Pheno?, not as frosty as the other, and her leaves are doing a weird curl, but they're not close to the lights, my HH female i had outdoors did the same thing, idk maybe im high lol 













JHxSLxHJ Pheno?, cant really see the frost, but she has some going, and shes really close to the lights having no problems. Has a nice smell too.

*














Here is a shot of that nug in the vid, just snapped these shots
**












Other cola's

I think this plant is a different pheno of the JHxSLxHJ, her nugs look different, they have more of a swollen look, and the other two are tight compact clustered buds if that makes sense.







the other two look like this













SCxNL, should trim up nicely 



































**
*


----------



## NONHater (Dec 6, 2010)

The curling of the leaves reminds me of what the my NL always does! Amazing updates SICC! I need to hope my ass on a plan and come visit lol!


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn those look dang, I think I missed it but in those 2 strains what is the SL? and the SC?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

Shoreline is SL, and Strawberry Cough is SC


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking good as usual
They look well fed


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been flushing the last week or so, the SCxNL suc'd just about everything out of the leaves lol, the JHxSLxHJ is still pretty green


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4999572]Shoreline is SL, and Strawberry Cough is SC [/QUOTE]

ok thanks SICC


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4999458]haha thanks homie, good lookin out! 



How is she doing? That Twes i had going in a cup was a male, collected some pollen and tried pollinating my white berry, but i dont think its gonna take, ima try and hit it again later tonight tho.

Here is the HHxJHxSLxHJ i got going, pics a couple days old, i think i got a HH pheno, and a JHxSLxJH

HH Pheno?, not as frosty as the other, and her leaves are doing a weird curl, but they're not close to the lights, my HH female i had outdoors did the same thing, idk maybe im high lol 
[/QUOTE]
Right on bro looking great!! My seedling is barely a few inches tall..got a late start, thought id pop one for fun. not sure if its a female or male yet. any of those seeds femd? i dont think so but it is worth an ask. The JH SL HJ looks really similar to my master kush. It makes a bunch of small clusters of nugs rather than a smooth nug. I like to call it calyx stacking. Master kush will stack like crazy in the last week. What are you about a week or two away from harvest? Flush should be started this week or so right?

Why do you think the TWES pollen didnt take? Ive noticed sometimes certain females dont like certain males pollen. I had a few plants that just wouldnt take, male was fine because other females pollinated just perfectly. Let me know how it goes.

this harvest i have learned not to judge a plant by its trichomb amount. what about thc content within each trichomb? hypothetically, a bud with 100 trichombs with 10 percent thc is equal to a bud with 50 trichombs at 20 percent thc. the deep purple brought this to my attention, i thought dp would be one of my lesser potent strains. turns out she is up there with the best. all judging from trichomb count.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 6, 2010)

Bit heavy on the N SICC....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on bro looking great!! My seedling is barely a few inches tall..got a late start, thought id pop one for fun. not sure if its a female or male yet. any of those seeds femd? i dont think so but it is worth an ask. The JH SL HJ looks really similar to my master kush. It makes a bunch of small clusters of nugs rather than a smooth nug. I like to call it calyx stacking. Master kush will stack like crazy in the last week. What are you about a week or two away from harvest? Flush should be started this week or so right?
> 
> Why do you think the TWES pollen didnt take? Ive noticed sometimes certain females dont like certain males pollen. I had a few plants that just wouldnt take, male was fine because other females pollinated just perfectly. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> this harvest i have learned not to judge a plant by its trichomb amount. what about thc content within each trichomb? hypothetically, a bud with 100 trichombs with 10 percent thc is equal to a bud with 50 trichombs at 20 percent thc. the deep purple brought this to my attention, i thought dp would be one of my lesser potent strains. turns out she is up there with the best. all judging from trichomb count.



They're all reg seeds, i stated flush last week. I've been flushing for a week 1/2, and ima probably cut them down this weekend, so they will have about 2 1/2 weeks of flush.
I think the pollen didnt take since i had it sitting out for like 4 days before i tried, only got a lil bit in that i didnt want these cups to get packed full of seeds. I still got more twes seeds so its all good. Im liking this White berry alot, i was thinking with the twes crossed into it, it would be a super fast finisher.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2010)

Update on the Twes. Looks like some of it took 

I unloaded my batch on the same spot, and another bud site as well, we'll see how it go's.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5000739]Update on the Twes. Looks like some of it took 

I unloaded my batch on the same spot, and another bud site as well, we'll see how it go's. [/QUOTE]

GL, hope it takes I'd love to see some more bud porn as the result of your breeding


----------



## gumball (Dec 7, 2010)

you know you have some nice plants when they all have a gangsta lean going on


----------



## hempstead (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking good man. When are we gonna see your beans on attitude? heh


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 7, 2010)

hey SICC its me jade, i changed my name and started a journal!

Lowryder easy ryder AKA Lowryder#2 X AK47


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 7, 2010)

That's my type of barbie doll there lol lovethe avatar stoner.barbie


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5000739]Update on the Twes. Looks like some of it took 

I unloaded my batch on the same spot, and another bud site as well, we'll see how it go's. [/QUOTE]
good to hear, whered you get the whiteberry?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 7, 2010)

KronDonSmoker said:


> That's my type of barbie doll there lol lovethe avatar stoner.barbie


lol thanks KDS


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> good to hear, whered you get the whiteberry?


Got it from a grower, here is the description

http://www.growhigh.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1603


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5004350]Got it from a grower, here is the description

http://www.growhigh.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1603[/QUOTE]
yea my whiteberry x redwood kush is great. the high is more of a sativa high tho.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh yeah thats right lol, forgot you have that one going. What are the genetics of the redwood?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5004417]Oh yeah thats right lol, forgot you have that one going. What are the genetics of the redwood?[/QUOTE]
not sure on the genetics but its a humboldt local strain


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 7, 2010)

your plants look amazing as always my friend wonderful work.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 8, 2010)

GUMBALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!! _whats up_?


gumball said:


> you know you have some nice plants when they all have a gangsta lean going on


----------



## rudy.racoon (Dec 8, 2010)

hey sicc, check out my journal, my cough's are big!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh shit whats good homie? aint seen you in a minuet. You gotta update your last journal with the link to your new grows lol


----------



## NONHater (Dec 8, 2010)

What you smokin on tonight thurr *SICC*?


----------



## gumball (Dec 9, 2010)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> GUMBALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!! _whats up_?


yo stoner.barbie, nice to have ya back in the house. been over on your thread lurking, been busy so aint had much time for anything lately.


----------



## machnak (Dec 12, 2010)

Been a while SICC! Little MIA on my end but the ladies on yours look amazing! I'll be back soon with a nice update.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds good homie, ima be updating tomorrow as well


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 13, 2010)

goood man i been waitin on a update from u, lets see some harvested bud thats what i wanna see


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm with pit, where tha bud at


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 13, 2010)

woo hoo updates to come.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2010)

*HARVEST!*

*
Strawberry Couch x Northern Lights*

*Plant 1*








































































*
Plant 2*

Started harvesting her then remembered to take pics haha

after i already cut some cola's


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2010)

*Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana*

*Plant 1* (Jack Herer Pheno?)

Forgot to get a pic of her before harvest, i wanted to chop her so bad 



























































































Plant 2



























































































Plant 3 (Shoreline x Herijuana Pheno?)









































































Difference between the two


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 13, 2010)

View attachment 1323130


Well done!

JP


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 13, 2010)

wow so pretty. i'll be there in a couple days to help you smoke it, gott get a plain ticket first. lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 13, 2010)

Simply amazing homie! I love your bud porn  ++REPP Well Deserved!

I'm actually in the process of setting up a new box and I have a couple questions for you. If you get a chance come by my KandyKush thread in my sig.

There I fixed it for ya JP! 
View attachment 1323146


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 13, 2010)

lookin wonderful man absoutly wonderful


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 13, 2010)

Im impressed like always. Man i dig the purple looking JH cross!! Id like to get my hands on one of these without the HH in there!


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Dec 13, 2010)

amazing looking man, I love that JHxSLxHJ looks so tasty. great looking harvest


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 13, 2010)

I bet your house stinks 


Shack


----------



## NONHater (Dec 13, 2010)

Some serious shit right dur..


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very Nice Sicc! Love the Purps!


----------



## KingIV20 (Dec 13, 2010)

looks dank as hell man! great work! I bet it smells delicious


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg SICC so dank looking wow, amazing for sure bro.. Wish I could get my hands some of them beans.. + rep for sure man..


----------



## PSPitBull (Dec 13, 2010)

Incredible!!! Great Job Man!!! That is some seriously sweet looking plant brotha!!!! I just got done reading all 190 pages and joined to let you know that I learned a load of stuff from your posts and I am getting closer and closer to starting my first grow. I can't sleep at night, it's all I think about all day and now sitting her for 4 days reading this, I am totally motivated and extremely excited. Once again, Great Job!!! only thing I can say sucked about your whole thread is that I can't taste those sexy lookin nugs!!! Water Bottles Dude!!! As big as water bottles...... damn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2010)

wow love the colors. would hit u wit rep if I could.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 14, 2010)

Great bud pictures


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2010)

PSPitBull said:


> Incredible!!! Great Job Man!!! That is some seriously sweet looking plant brotha!!!! I just got done reading all 190 pages and joined to let you know that I learned a load of stuff from your posts and I am getting closer and closer to starting my first grow. I can't sleep at night, it's all I think about all day and now sitting her for 4 days reading this, I am totally motivated and extremely excited. Once again, Great Job!!! only thing I can say sucked about your whole thread is that I can't taste those sexy lookin nugs!!! Water Bottles Dude!!! As big as water bottles...... damn!!!!!!!!!!!


haha damn homie i give you props for ready thru it all, glad it's helping you out 

Thanks for the comments fam!


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 14, 2010)

man, i'd have a hard time not just taking a big bite outta one of those purps. lol. fuckin righteous dude! congrats for sure!!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 14, 2010)

nice harvest SICC, everything is lookin good as alwyas...loving the purps on ur babies too..that SCxNL looks delicious but SHxHJ purple pheno looks ridiculous! congrats homie +rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> I bet your house stinks
> 
> 
> Shack


bet!

was it cold sicc or did all your plants lean with purple genetics?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 14, 2010)

hey SICC baby, quick question. i am trying to remember how to post bigger pics from another web site. what does the code look like again? or anybody reading this please feel free to answer


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2010)

your exp is really showing sicc,you got that graden on locc.........


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 14, 2010)

yes id have to agree with the above post brother your experience is definatly showing wonderfully man you are an inspiration to other growers man and always there to help a noob out man everyone give my nigga some rep ya heard.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> View attachment 1323130
> 
> 
> Well done!
> ...


Thanks JP! 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> wow so pretty. i'll be there in a couple days to help you smoke it, gott get a plain ticket first. lol


Lol I'll be waiting 



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Simply amazing homie! I love your bud porn  ++REPP Well Deserved!
> 
> I'm actually in the process of setting up a new box and I have a couple questions for you. If you get a chance come by my KandyKush thread in my sig.
> 
> ...


I'll stop by now 



pitbudz87 said:


> lookin wonderful man absolutely wonderful


Thanks homie 



aeviaanah said:


> Im impressed like always. Man i dig the purple looking JH cross!! Id like to get my hands on one of these without the HH in there!


Yeah man im officially in love with this strain haha. The JH pheno is insane, spuper frost, stinky as hell. I still cant put my finger on the smell but its really distinct, If some one put a 100 different nugs, all different strains and the JHxSLxHJ was one of them, i could pick it out of the bunch no prob. the SLxHJ pheno was really frosty too, the nugs had more a swell look then clustered cylaxes. She smelt like a Citrus Squeeze i used to get at jamba juice 





GANJAxDUBZ said:


> amazing looking man, I love that JHxSLxHJ looks so tasty. great looking harvest


Yeah she is a tastey one 

Thanks for stoppin in dubz



Shackleford.R said:


> I bet your house stinks
> 
> 
> Shack


Its a holy kinda stink 



NONHater said:


> Some serious shit right dur..


haha thanks hater 



GreenBuddha619 said:


> Very Nice Sicc! Love the Purps!


Me too man, gotta love the purps! 



KingIV20 said:


> looks dank as hell man! great work! I bet it smells delicious


Indeed is does, i cant get my nose out of the jars lol



MoNk0 said:


> Omg SICC so dank looking wow, amazing for sure bro.. Wish I could get my hands some of them beans.. + rep for sure man..


Thanks homie, once i get my seed stock bigger, i'll be lookin for some testers 



Someguy15 said:


> wow love the colors. would hit u wit rep if I could.


Thanks SG 



phyzix said:


> Great bud pictures


Thanks Phyz 



newdude79 said:


> man, i'd have a hard time not just taking a big bite outta one of those purps. lol. fuckin righteous dude! congrats for sure!!


haha yeah every time i grow i always have the urge to take a bite out of the biggest cola's, one day i will 



SimplyBaked said:


> nice harvest SICC, everything is lookin good as alwyas...loving the purps on ur babies too..that SCxNL looks delicious but SHxHJ purple pheno looks ridiculous! congrats homie +rep


You pop those beans yet?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bet!
> 
> was it cold sicc or did all your plants lean with purple genetics?


The Jack Herer Pheno is purp, well at least the mother was so i pretty sure it was genetics, but the cold did help. The SLxHJ pheno had no purp at all, and was in the same tent.



Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey SICC baby, quick question. i am trying to remember how to post bigger pics from another web site. what does the code look like again? or anybody reading this please feel free to answer


Im not sure on how to do it on RIU since i have never used it to upload pics. I use www.photobuket.com, i set my album to private and i upload to the website, then copy and paste the IMG code here.



genuity said:


> your exp is really showing sicc,you got that graden on locc.........


Good lookin out G, means alot 



pitbudz87 said:


> yes id have to agree with the above post brother your experience is definatly showing wonderfully man you are an inspiration to other growers man and always there to help a noob out man everyone give my nigga some rep ya heard.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5036369]
Thanks homie, once i get my seed stock bigger, i'll be lookin for some testers 
[/QUOTE]

For sure SICC, that'd be awesome ... When you pollinate how many seeds per plant or what not do you average?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2010)

MoNk0 said:


> For sure SICC, that'd be awesome ... When you pollinate how many seeds per plant or what not do you average?


Just depends on how much you pollinate. The last round when i made the seeds alot more got pollinated then expected. But i got a good amount, havent counted them tho lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5032475]*Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana*

*Plant 1* (Jack Herer Pheno?)

Forgot to get a pic of her before harvest, i wanted to chop her so bad 



























































































Plant 2



























































































Plant 3 (Shoreline x Herijuana Pheno?)









































































Difference between the two





[/QUOTE]

let me get a clone of the shit on the left of the pic thats shows the diffrence.. ima dump some sourcush nutt all over her pretty face


----------



## phyzix (Dec 14, 2010)

You do trades? Send me a PM sometime if you're interested. 

Love California.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> let me get a clone of the shit on the left of the pic thats shows the diffrence.. ima dump some sourcush nutt all over her pretty face



Her and the SK would be killer  I should have my F2's ready sometime next year.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 14, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5036674]Her and the SK would be killer  I should have my F2's ready sometime next year.[/QUOTE]

Nice, Yeah I would sure hate to count all them damn seeds..  To bad they didn't make something for seeds like they do money and it counts them for you haha


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh im poppin em now...one didnt pop


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> yeh im poppin em now...one didnt pop


aight keep me posted


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2010)

All that shit looks good sicc..Glad to see such good buds


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 14, 2010)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey SICC baby, quick question. i am trying to remember how to post bigger pics from another web site. what does the code look like again? or anybody reading this please feel free to answer


 

Hey Barbie I don't know if you got your question answered but here is an easy way I do it without using photobucket.

Step 1- When you are posting a reply go to advanced and and upload your photos.
Step 2- Hit preview post and scroll down where you have uploaded the pics and make sure your curser is where you uploaded the photos.
Step 3- Hit Control + N at the same time on your keyboard. This should bring up another internet page exactly the same as you already have/viewing.
Step 4- On the second page click the photos in preview post part. When you click on the photo it should open up another page where the photo is big.
Step 5- Copy the photo and paste it on the first page in your original reply/post/where you uploaded your photos where you want it.
Step 6- On your second page where the photo is big just hit back and repeat steps 4 & 5.

Hey Barbie (or anyone else) could you tell me how you get your signature as a link/url to your grow journal instead of what mine looks like?

Thanks hopefully this helps you upload pics and if you have any questions fell free to ask.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 14, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Hey Barbie (or anyone else) could you tell me how you get your signature as a link/url to your grow journal instead of what mine looks like?


URL="https://www.rollitup.org"](change this part of code)*https://www.rollitup.org*[/URL] can use bold or whatever... Just make sure the [ is in front of the URL at the beginning just took it out to show you what I mean


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 15, 2010)

MoNk0 said:


> URL="https://www.rollitup.org"](change this part of code)*https://www.rollitup.org*[/URL] can use bold or whatever... Just make sure the [ is in front of the URL at the beginning just took it out to show you what I mean


Thx Monk0. I'll check it out and see if I can figure it out...might have to wait when I'm not stoned! + rep

Yeah man that is too confusing...I have no idea!

Monk0 can you copy what your sig looks like in your edit signature page and paste for me in a reply?


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 15, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Thx Monk0. I'll check it out and see if I can figure it out...might have to wait when I'm not stoned! + rep
> 
> Yeah man that is too confusing...I have no idea!
> 
> Monk0 can you copy what your sig looks like in your edit signature page and paste for me in a reply?


CENTER] URL="https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/384679-diy-small-5-socket-cfl.html#post4906084"]DIY 5 socket CFL Light Fixture[/URL] - Current Grow - URL="https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/378631-first-time-pc-build-grow.html"]Stealth PC Case Build/Grow[/URL] [/CENTER]

I took the [ from the First center, the First Url for the DIY and the URL for Stealth pc case build


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 15, 2010)

MoNk0 said:


> CENTER] URL="https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/384679-diy-small-5-socket-cfl.html#post4906084"]DIY 5 socket CFL Light Fixture[/URL] - Current Grow - URL="https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/378631-first-time-pc-build-grow.html"]Stealth PC Case Build/Grow[/URL] [/CENTER]
> 
> I took the [ from the First center, the First Url for the DIY and the URL for Stealth pc case build


 
Awesome Thanks got it! Appreciate the help!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 15, 2010)

That's some amazing shots there sicc! That shit looks like some candy bud for sure. Your killen it with that 400 man congrats!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2010)

The buds went into the jar yesterday.

SCxNL





































JHxSLxHJ





































The Hash I Have Left


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

let me rub some of that!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5036674]Her and the SK would be killer  I should have my F2's ready sometime next year.[/QUOTE]

arent you legal??? i should be soon to.. just lemme get a cutting a lil later


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2010)

hell to the ya Sicc.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 15, 2010)

Some sexy looking bud you have there bro! How much do you think you pulled from this one?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont find this sativa looking stuff no were near has sexy... sorry but you know i gotta keep it real.......


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> arent you legal??? i should be soon to.. just lemme get a cutting a lil later



Yeah either way, clone or seed


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i dont find this sativa looking stuff no were near has sexy... sorry but you know i gotta keep it real.......


Yeah the SCxNL dont got that much bag appeal, but the high is pretty good.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5041978]Yeah the SCxNL dont got that much bag appeal, but the high is pretty good.[/QUOTE]


yeah sometimes weed is just like that...... hows that high? soaring huh??? any body at all? hows the smell and taste?

and wts is s.c.=sourcush? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah sometimes weed is just like that...... hows that high? soaring huh??? any body at all? hows the smell and taste?
> 
> and wts is s.c.=sourcush? lol



lol, strawberry cough x northern lights, its actually pretty strong, hits you after a good hit. Kinda piney taste, and some earthy\hashy flavor. Pretty smooth, get's you nice and toasted, but you can still do shit. A nice body high too. Just took a rip of it now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5042052]lol, strawberry cough x northern lights, its actually pretty strong, hits you after a good hit. Kinda piney taste, and some earthy\hashy flavor. Pretty smooth, get's you nice and toasted, but you can still do shit. A nice body high too. Just took a rip of it now [/QUOTE]


right on... roll a nugget in a lil warmed hash oil and let that bud cure for a month and then smoke it!!!!! then tell me if you can still "do shit" lol... sounds like a good hybrid you got though


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

which one is better to you sicc? the colorful kiefey one, or the sc x n.l.?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol the JHxSLxHJ hands down, the SCxNL dosnt even come close, the JHxSLxJH is fuccin BOMB! the other pheno is pretty good too, has a real citrusy type smell.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

ahhh so your saying the more kiefey colorful shit??? lol no surprise there... yeah lemme know when those on deck again..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, thats the JHxSLxHJ, i need to name it, i'll keep you posted tho.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5042103]Yeah, thats the JHxSLxHJ, i need to name it, i'll keep you posted tho.[/QUOTE]

That strain looks dank as hell bro for sure..


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent looking nugs bro!


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Great showing my man

Keep up the great work


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 15, 2010)

damn SICC that JHxSLxHJ looks ridiculous.....lol wtf does it taste like?


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 16, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn SICC that JHxSLxHJ looks ridiculous.....lol wtf does it taste like?


For sure, thats my thoughts exactly... That shit just looks to damn good


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful harvest pictures!!!


----------



## Delux83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes love the pics great job sicc thanks for the awesome show!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

shame i got here a bit late but i thought i'd leave a message any way to say that they where some beautiful plants bro, had a quick flick through


----------



## TheJointProject (Dec 21, 2010)

Sicc....what to say......WOW. great job man. enjoy


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 21, 2010)

thems are some legit nugs SICC, Rep on that one bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> thems are some legit nugs SICC, Rep on that one bro.
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/donavan868/asdfsdlmsdkfm4010.jpg


 hell fuckin yea..


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell fuckin yea..


 hell fuckin yeah squared.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 21, 2010)

infinity...........


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 21, 2010)

Hahahaahaaa! that went way too far  


J/K !

infinity +1.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 21, 2010)

+2 Nice colors *SICC*!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## WvMade (Dec 21, 2010)

keeps poping up in subed threads might as well do it 2 =D +3 great job sic


----------



## greenpower000 (Dec 23, 2010)

subbed before i knew the harvest was over.... Beautiful ... beautiful... beautiful buds man !!!!! + Rep ( if it will let me give it)


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 24, 2010)

I thought I was subd all this time!
I missed it ! WTF i thought subbing was automatic?>


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

It should, but maybe your settings got messed up somehow.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5041934]The buds went into the jar yesterday.

SCxNL





































JHxSLxHJ





































The Hash I Have Left





[/QUOTE]

super sicc. so save sum for me in feb. lol


----------



## greenpower000 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry christmas everyone !!! Have a safe and happy holliday


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry X mas to all the homies! And the home gurls


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 24, 2010)

You too SICC.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5041934]The buds went into the jar yesterday.

JHxSLxHJ







































Is the JHxSLxHJ one that you breed? I would like to get my hands on some of that. heh


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5084529]Merry X mas to all the homies! And the home gurls [/QUOTE]you know......you could make some canabutter and make your own special sugar christmas cookies now. lol love ya hun and merry christmas to you too.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 24, 2010)

^ i vote yes on that notion. when i harvest i'm def. making cookies muffins and lollipops


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 25, 2010)

JHxSLxHJ is amazing, enjoy it & Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

I got another week left of cure them ima post some Final Product pics


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5088088]I got another week left of cure them ima post some Final Product pics  [/QUOTE]
awesome can't wait!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

She me too, i haven't smoked any since it first jar'd it lol, cant wait


----------



## phyzix (Dec 25, 2010)

Starting to look even better in the jars?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Hell yeah, its lookin real nice, when i first smoked it the high hit me fast and hard, everyone i showed was impressed


----------



## phyzix (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm afraid I have to see them in person, so go ahead and ship me a zip or two for inspection


----------



## NONHater (Dec 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5088088]I got another week left of cure them ima post some Final Product pics  [/QUOTE]


I need me a smoke report on that SCxNL!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 26, 2010)

everything phyzix said apply to me 
+ i need seeds to really really inspect it lol
Thanks


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2010)

Whats new?


----------



## NONHater (Dec 28, 2010)

SICC's lost in a smoke cloud Listening to some old school N.W.A.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

NONHater said:


> SICC's lost in a smoke cloud Listening to some old school N.W.A.


lmao...he fucking wit dre and snoop new shit


----------



## NONHater (Dec 28, 2010)

Should of known that moal


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;Jit-2mWLXiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jit-2mWLXiI[/video]


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 29, 2010)

how yo buds lookin homie? how did that SC x NL cure out?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll have final product pics after the 1st of the year.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell ya looking forward to it *SICC*!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

NONHater said:


> Hell ya looking forward to it *SICC*!


ditto.. whats goin on now tho?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 29, 2010)

ditto and ditto. lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2010)

All i got is some party cups left going under CFL's i started them when i had those clones flowering, i got two plants going of one my crosses, HHxJHxSLxHJ and one White Berry I Pollinated with my Trainwrek x Early Skunk i crossed into it. Once these finish im going to move, then get another grow going. But for now ima wait for these to finish, then get things moved in to my homies crib, then shit should pop off, but we'll see how things go in this next month or two.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 29, 2010)

groovy cool, so are you moving to a better place?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah shit should be way more legit, but we'll see how it it works out. Ima be movin in with my homie, the main fool i do shit with so its all good. We should be able to expand this shit but we'll see how it works out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5103645]Yeah shit should be way more legit, but we'll see how it it works out. Ima be movin in with my homie, the main fool i do shit with so its all good. We should be able to expand this shit but we'll see how it works out.[/QUOTE]

2 growers in one crib i smell some good shit..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 2 growers in one crib i smell some good shit..


lol really??? cuzz i smell problems...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2010)

Naw more like its one grower, and one fool who slangs MAD shit haha

My homie hold its down tho, me and this fool been doing shit since like 7th grade, he aint kno too much bout growing, well he do, but its all knowledge from me haha. He my only "real" homie i say. The one nigga i can get wit to do some real shit, aint no bullshit, we keeps it real. I got peeps i Kno, and my Homies, him and two other fools i call homies, the rest of the nigga's i kno, and we keeps it like that. They coo, but you gotta keep the real niggas behind you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

cant wait to go to the big CO nigga!!!!

gotta get that edibles rec.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

sicc number one rule dont eat where ya shit at ya feel me cuz


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 29, 2010)

nice........


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cant wait to go to the big CO nigga!!!!
> 
> gotta get that edibles rec.


CO gonna be legit, you should make mad paper!








pitbudz87 said:


> sicc number one rule dont eat where ya shit at ya feel me cuz


naw aint nothin comes thru here, the bizz happens else where you feel me.



Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice........


It will be all legal, i got my card, and so does he


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

ahh ight i got ya man


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> sicc number one rule dont eat where ya shit at ya feel me cuz


lol its dont shit were ya sleep..... never heard it the way you put it... its a texas thang huh lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5103745]CO gonna be legit, you should make mad paper!








naw aint nothin comes thru here, the bizz happens else where you feel me.



It will be all legal, i got my card, and so does he [/QUOTE]

uh huh uh huh aint nothin like dat money in a zip lock bag uh huh uh huh.... smash for da cash.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByDvee26gfg


----------



## NONHater (Dec 29, 2010)

What you got for strains now? Bet you got a healthy ass list lol! Hope to have one my self soon!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

ya its a texas thing chi ive heard it both ways


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2010)

I got HHxSCxNL, HHxJHxSLxHJ, HHxHPRC Special, Original F1's JHxSLxHJ, FDD's HiJack F3's. White Berry, Critical +, I'll have my White Berry x Trainwrek x Early Skunk, CONvict Kush, Space Madness, Trainwrek x Early Skunk, F2's i believe, Grand Daddy Purple x Master kush, Bubba Kush x Master Kush, Deep Purple x Master Kush, then Deep Purple x Trainwrek x Earlyskunk. Northern Lights, Top Dawg and Master Kush.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Dec 29, 2010)

*Lol damn thats one kickass list of beans  *


----------



## NONHater (Dec 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5103904]I got HHxSCxNL, HHxJHxSLxHJ, HHxHPRC Special, Original F1's JHxSLxHJ, FDD's HiJack F3's. White Berry, Critical +, I'll have my White Berry x Trainwrek x Early Skunk, CONvict Kush, Space Madness, Trainwrek x Early Skunk, F2's i believe, Grand Daddy Purple x Master kush, Bubba Kush x Master Kush, Deep Purple x Master Kush, then Deep Purple x Trainwrek x Earlyskunk. Northern Lights, Top Dawg and Master Kush.[/QUOTE]

Well damn lol thats whats really good!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell yeah SICC! That's a real dank list to work with.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Dec 29, 2010)

*Hey SICC.... Im back at it again.

Heres a link, please follow my SCROG!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/396267-scrogging-da-pineapple.html#post5104510
*


----------



## Delux83 (Dec 29, 2010)

lol im from oklahoma its shit where you eat there too never heard sleep


----------



## theexpress (Dec 29, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> lol im from oklahoma its shit where you eat there too never heard sleep


i guess its a chicago thing......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i guess its a chicago thing......


 Nah its more of a east coast thing.Never shit where you sleep..Shit where you eat we take it different like have the spot and the re up is somewhere else never in the same spot.Now to us out here thats shitting where you eating at


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 30, 2010)

Never eat shit in your sleep.


----------



## greenpower000 (Dec 30, 2010)

never sleep in your own shit while eating................................... shit............. hahahahah...lolol.. sry.... he he


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> uh huh uh huh aint nothin like dat money in a zip lock bag uh huh uh huh.... smash for da cash.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByDvee26gfg


lol, this was m y shyt on bet uncut a while back.. like 9th grade maybe


----------



## WvMade (Dec 30, 2010)

east coast has all the good metaphores or w/e u call them lol my grandpa has a million of them lol he always says ill drop u like a used rubber ROFL thought that was so funny =) (has said things like this since i was like 5 lol) he says they just come to his mind and he just says them lol been like this his whole life


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nah its more of a east coast thing.Never shit where you sleep..Shit where you eat we take it different like have the spot and the re up is somewhere else never in the same spot.Now to us out here thats shitting where you eating at


well heres the real deal.... never have money, drugs, gunz in the same spot... all the money will be siezed if they find drugs there.... and you will be eligble for enhanced sentences if they even catch you with a gun and drugz... like if the feds catch you with 5 or more gramz of rock and a pistil your fucked.... especially if ur black.... hence never shit were you sleep... dont have anything illeagle were you lay your head at..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> well heres the real deal.... never have money, drugs, gunz in the same spot... all the money will be siezed if they find drugs there.... and you will be eligble for enhanced sentences if they even catch you with a gun and drugz... like if the feds catch you with 5 or more gramz of rock and a pistil your fucked.... especially if ur black.... hence never shit were you sleep... dont have anything illeagle were you lay your head at..


gotta have a pistol anywhere.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> gotta have a pistol anywhere.


yeah anywere but were you keep your bricks and money....... doe they go hand and hand... and people wonder why they getting 40 years plus.... life even..... gunz belong in there own stash spot.. esp. if they got bodies on them.... keep gunz, drugz, and money seperate....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.iwu.edu/ccs/Illinois_Drug_Laws.htm



your looking for this part.......
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]** FELONY, INCREASES PENALTY TO 15-20-25-LIFE*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Increased Penalties for use of Firearm During Commission of Offense:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Use of firearm during commission of offense: 15 years added to sentence imposed*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Discharge of firearm during commission of offense: 20 years added to sentence imposed*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Discharge of firearm causing death or injury: 25 years or up to natural life added to sentence imposed*[/FONT]
extra 15 years just for having a gun while committing a felony.. if it goes off another 20 years.... if it goes off and hits someone another 25 years and natural life if they die, or even if they dont die...


----------



## WvMade (Dec 30, 2010)

guns are a shortcut for the weak real men stand toe 2 toe but i understand u can't bring a knife to a gun fight lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2010)

depends on where u from. sometimes u gotta kill a nigga, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> depends on where u from. sometimes u gotta kill a nigga, lol.


and thats when you call lil peewee from around the way to go get the mac 11's and a.k.s from under his porch...

i dont keep a gun were i lay my head... i dont keep any drugs there aside from what im gonna smoke in a day or 2, and i dont keep any kind of money were the situation coulda been that some chump gave me a pre recorded bill ya feel me..


----------



## WvMade (Dec 30, 2010)

yup i agree totally =) but theres no niggas around here lol and thats why i said (u can't bring a knife to a gun fight)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah anywere but were you keep your bricks and money....... doe they go hand and hand... and people wonder why they getting 40 years plus.... life even..... gunz belong in there own stash spot.. esp. if they got bodies on them.... keep gunz, drugz, and money seperate....





theexpress said:


> and thats when you call lil peewee from around the way to go get the mac 11's and a.k.s from under his porch...
> 
> i dont keep a gun were i lay my head... i dont keep any drugs there aside from what im gonna smoke in a day or 2, and i dont keep any kind of money were the situation coulda been that some chump gave me a pre recorded bill ya feel me..


Thats the hood rules...Should be known if you living in the hood.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 2, 2011)

aint this shit tha truth doint know how many niggas i know got caught up cuz they dumb nd got they straps wit the cash and tha stash in tha spot i know its tha trap but shit pull ur heads out nd u can keep doin work


----------



## MoNk0 (Jan 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5103904]I got HHxSCxNL, HHxJHxSLxHJ, HHxHPRC Special, Original F1's JHxSLxHJ, FDD's HiJack F3's. White Berry, Critical +, I'll have my White Berry x Trainwrek x Early Skunk, CONvict Kush, Space Madness, Trainwrek x Early Skunk, F2's i believe, Grand Daddy Purple x Master kush, Bubba Kush x Master Kush, Deep Purple x Master Kush, then Deep Purple x Trainwrek x Earlyskunk. Northern Lights, Top Dawg and Master Kush.[/QUOTE]

Now that is a list of some sicc ass strains bro  for sure bet the smoke is always good...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> Now that is a list of some sicc ass strains bro  for sure bet the smoke is always good...


oh hell yeah i didnt even notice sicc had all them strains...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 6, 2011)

where tha fuc u at homie


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)

ditto


----------



## gumball (Jan 6, 2011)

He's probably moving, either himself, or his harvest, or both


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jan 6, 2011)

yeh im sure thats whats goin on..he just sent me a message a coupe days ago


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

ertoihqgpoiret? que?


----------



## gumball (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> ertoihqgpoiret? que?


no, dont touch me there  gay pervert!


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

moal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

gumball, i must spead some around. but i offer u tha pig in my avatar for the evening? ill drop her off. just dont feed her after midnight


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> gumball, i must spead some around. but i offer u tha pig in my avatar for the evening? ill drop her off. just dont feed her after midnight


lmao she should be good before then


----------



## gumball (Jan 7, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> gumball, i must spead some around. but i offer u tha pig in my avatar for the evening? ill drop her off. just dont feed her after midnight





wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao she should be good before then


i almost fell on the floor laughing my ass off this morning. will she turn into stripe and lead the gremlin race if I feed her after midnight


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 7, 2011)

sorta! she leads a fat girls brigade. armed with turkey legs and gravy in 20oz bottles.


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 7, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> gumball, i must spead some around. but i offer u tha pig in my avatar for the evening? ill drop her off. just dont feed her after midnight


You have a flatbed truck?


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 7, 2011)

you mean a crane and a 18 wheeler!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> you mean a crane and a 18 wheeler!


lmao...


----------



## WvMade (Jan 7, 2011)

DAMN! only way to find her pussy is to slap her on the ass and ride the tidal wave in (just like that ya momma joke =D)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

WvMade said:


> DAMN! only way to find her pussy is to slap her on the ass and ride the tidal wave in (just like that ya momma joke =D)


And you still might end up lost in the wave..


----------



## WvMade (Jan 7, 2011)

rofl what does that say? Roethlisberger wtf is that lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh come one guys be nice! LOL!!!


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 7, 2011)

They ARE being nice...she is the source of all FAT jokes!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2011)

klmmicro said:


> They ARE being nice...she is the source of all FAT jokes!


Good point. +rep


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

klmmicro said:


> They ARE being nice...she is the source of all FAT jokes!


 hell yeah she is..But be careful thats dittys bottom chick


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> hell yeah she is..But be careful thats dittys bottom chick


makes me nervous of what his top chick or side chick looks like ::


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

gumball said:


> makes me nervous of what his top chick or side chick looks like ::


 haha..You know what a bottom bitch is right?


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> haha..You know what a bottom bitch is right?


no, not right off. please educate!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

a bottom bitch is a pimps main hoe.The one who brings in the most cash..


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

well i didnt know that, but i definitely wont ever forget it now!!! i'd +rep ya, but got spread some love!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> a bottom bitch is a pimps main hoe.The one who brings in the most cash..


 lol....wait till sicc comes back and finds all this graffiti in his thread.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

lol, he must be movin. lets just hope he can get the i-net turned on so he can update.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

let us know when you get settled in sicc.... good luck doggie!!!!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> lol....wait till sicc comes back and finds all this graffiti in his thread.


hopefully he laughs his ass off ::


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^ blame it on ditty. he'll b aight


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ditty did it sicc. I tried to stop em but that bitch threatened to eat me.
Hope ya get settled in quickly. Peace bro. Go eagles.


----------



## gumball (Jan 9, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> Ditty did it sicc. I tried to stop em but that bitch threatened to eat me.
> Hope ya get settled in quickly. Peace bro. Go eagles.


"Get in my bellly!!"


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 9, 2011)

Hahahahahaaaa, fat bastard


----------



## WvMade (Jan 9, 2011)

lol fat bastard after he goes on the subway diet "Look at me my neck looks like a vagina" ROFL thought that was so funny =D


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 10, 2011)

*Poor Eagles....  lol. *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

WvMade said:


> lol fat bastard after he goes on the subway diet "Look at me my neck looks like a vagina" ROFL thought that was so funny =D


lmfao..That shit was funny


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

didnt he use to post from the i phone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> didnt he use to post from the i phone.


I think sr just no net service up for hiim yet


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 13, 2011)

sicc's just WAY too lit...the smell is flowing up the I-15 sicc, calm down over there


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 13, 2011)

spoke wit ma boy hes fine got no internet service at the moment


----------



## NONHater (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you pitt, knew he was all good.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 13, 2011)

np i was a little worried after i havent saw any post of his in a few days but alls good in his hood


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 13, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Thank you pitt, knew he was all good.


Ditto, sicc keeps a low pro.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah all is good, gon have the internet set up soon. I was gonna post before but my phone takes forever to load shit. But Pit hit me up so i decided to come on real quicc. I have been takin some pics so i'll have a good update when shit is bac up, jus finishing my cups, gonna harvest my white berry after this post, then my others got about week 1/2 or so left.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 13, 2011)

good to hear sicc.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 14, 2011)

Right on man, glade all is well!


----------



## NONHater (Jan 14, 2011)

Damn cant wait for that update.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Damn cant wait for that update.


 Fo real....Its been a while ..


----------



## hempstead (Jan 15, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5170181]Yeah all is good, gon have the internet set up soon. I was gonna post before but my phone takes forever to load shit. But Pit hit me up so i decided to come on real quicc. I have been takin some pics so i'll have a good update when shit is bac up, jus finishing my cups, gonna harvest my white berry after this post, then my others got about week 1/2 or so left.[/QUOTE] Nice I wanna see how the whiteberry turned out for you.


----------



## gumball (Jan 15, 2011)

I wanna see some more SICC breeding, pun intended


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 15, 2011)

me too, but we will sit here patiently for SICC to get his internet service up and running.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> me too, but we will sit here patiently for SICC to get his internet service up and running.


you got that right


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jan 15, 2011)

cant wait to see the update


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 15, 2011)

Shit should be poppin soon. Workin out a deal wit my main homie, we gon get a crib an start shit off with two 600's and work up from there. What yall think will be a good solution to maximize a set up like that? I need some suggestions on how to go about this, I already got an idea but I would love to hear some input, shit just got worked out today, I'm at my homies crib using the Internet. Should have mine up soon hopefully but I got alot on my plate right now.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 15, 2011)

Yo mon,

Check these out


















Good luck on the new pad

T


----------



## gumball (Jan 16, 2011)

well you know an over/under vertical is gonna definitely be a great contender!!! but you could also get a light mover. we need to see the space bro!!! give us some pic's of the space!!!

i seen this the other day, 2 600's and 2 400's, or maybe some MH and HPS, 2 of each??? 
View attachment 1384752

it's been a long time coming you getting big like this, huh!!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 16, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Yo mon,
> 
> Check these out
> 
> ...


looks good TCurtiss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5177655]Shit should be poppin soon. Workin out a deal wit my main homie, we gon get a crib an start shit off with two 600's and work up from there. What yall think will be a good solution to maximize a set up like that? I need some suggestions on how to go about this, I already got an idea but I would love to hear some input, shit just got worked out today, I'm at my homies crib using the Internet. Should have mine up soon hopefully but I got alot on my plate right now.[/QUOTE]

o a perpetual uner one, an scrog the other.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 16, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5177655]Shit should be poppin soon. Workin out a deal wit my main homie, we gon get a crib an start shit off with two 600's and work up from there. What yall think will be a good solution to maximize a set up like that? I need some suggestions on how to go about this, I already got an idea but I would love to hear some input, shit just got worked out today, I'm at my homies crib using the Internet. Should have mine up soon hopefully but I got alot on my plate right now.[/QUOTE]

I say just let them get massive. Massive one cola plants. Bunch of big plants. At least for the first run then decide from there


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh shit the possibilitys are endless! What ever you end up doing bro is gonna be epic.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 16, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5177655]Shit should be poppin soon. Workin out a deal wit my main homie, we gon get a crib an start shit off with two 600's and work up from there. What yall think will be a good solution to maximize a set up like that? I need some suggestions on how to go about this, I already got an idea but I would love to hear some input, shit just got worked out today, I'm at my homies crib using the Internet. Should have mine up soon hopefully but I got alot on my plate right now.[/QUOTE]
Ask yourself how much you want to mess with the setup? Is it going for hobby or business? Trying to make money or do you want lots of variety?

Hobby-
Multistrain and organic....grow in soil or soiless, possibly a scrog setup with about 12-18 plants. Depending on how long you want to veg and flower...either scrog or sea of green. I prefer scrog over the two. I question if the maturity of the plants has an impact in quality. Cant say ive done sea of green, but i have done a few 12/12 from clone plants. 

Business-
Flood and drain hydro- synthetic nutrients (powder)...build a scrog net or even just grow lst with tiedowns... with high stress like topping or fimming in veg. Forget multistrain and go get you some super silver haze. High yielder.

Good to hear from you. Check your PMs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Ask yourself how much you want to mess with the setup? Is it going for hobby or business? Trying to make money or do you want lots of variety?
> 
> Hobby-
> Multistrain and organic....grow in soil or soiless, possibly a scrog setup with about 12-18 plants. Depending on how long you want to veg and flower...either scrog or sea of green. I prefer scrog over the two. I question if the maturity of the plants has an impact in quality. Cant say ive done sea of green, but i have done a few 12/12 from clone plants.
> ...


 damn he hit it on the nose with details..


----------



## gumball (Jan 17, 2011)

I was thinking the same when I read it wyteberry!! Very detailed, and would be an awesome setup either way!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

gumball said:


> I was thinking the same when I read it wyteberry!! Very detailed, and would be an awesome setup either way!!


yeah i would rep him but they say i have to spread it but he know his shit..


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Ask yourself how much you want to mess with the setup? Is it going for hobby or business? Trying to make money or do you want lots of variety?
> 
> Hobby-
> Multistrain and organic....grow in soil or soiless, possibly a scrog setup with about 12-18 plants. Depending on how long you want to veg and flower...either scrog or sea of green. I prefer scrog over the two. I question if the maturity of the plants has an impact in quality. Cant say ive done sea of green, but i have done a few 12/12 from clone plants.
> ...


you rock! plus reps man


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> you rock! plus reps man


 hows it goin jade? you never stop by anymore...check out grow in sig.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah i would rep him but they say i have to spread it but he know his shit..


 thanks bro!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> hows it goin jade? you never stop by anymore...check out grow in sig.


sorry man, i'll head on over there right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2011)

Still waiting on thing's to get going, gonna get the 400 watter up soon, then try and get that two 600 watters up. Waiting for my homie to get some shit straight, and i got alot on my plate too. Been busy as fucc. But hopefully i'll have shit set up soon.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5221356]Still waiting on thing's to get going, gonna get the 400 watter up soon, then try and get that two 600 watters up. Waiting for my homie to get some shit straight, and i got alot on my plate too. Been busy as fucc. But hopefully i'll have shit set up soon.[/QUOTE]

leave that miller alone and get to work!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 25, 2011)

good to hear sicc, least the weathers been nice around here the past week or so


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol miller! Hey SICC you done with the move? I moved into my new place on the frist and I still have hella boxes to unpack! To busy settng up my new tent lol.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

lol i moved back in april and STILL unloading shit. and well ya i do spend a lot of time just sitting and looking at my girls. I miss you SICC baby!


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 28, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> lol i moved back in april and STILL unloading shit. and well ya i do spend a lot of time just sitting and looking at my girls. I miss you SICC baby!


i think SICC start missing you... PM him...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2011)

I miss all yall 

I just pic'd up on some chem dog clones. Still no Internet, won't have it for a lil while longer. I'm gonna try and cross something into it. The clones got a nice stank going already which is a good sign


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 29, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5241227]I miss all yall 

I just pic'd up on some chem dog clones. Still no Internet, won't have it for a lil while longer. I'm gonna try and cross something into it. The clones got a nice stank going already which is a good sign [/QUOTE]
chemdawg, great strain! +rep!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah the place I went to was legit, got 3 clones for free. The place is very compassionate, it's 21 and over so no kid bullshit going on. The guy that hooked me up was legit, by far one of the best places I have been to. Can't beat free clones


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 30, 2011)

Hell no you cant thats good shit!


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

OmG if i knew i could get a job i would move to cali.....


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

WvMade said:


> OmG if i knew i could get a job i would move to cali.....


no shit man. i wish NC would hurry up and legalize MMJ


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

WvMade said:


> OmG if i knew i could get a job i would move to cali.....



No doubt!
You and me both! My state will be the last to legalize anything. Fight the power, grow a plant!

JP


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

Does cali have a problem with employment ? im sick of the coal mines.. and yea my states never gonna legalize also its such BS


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Does cali have a problem with employment ? im sick of the coal mines.. and yea my states never gonna legalize also its such BS


 Well, I was born a coal miner's daughter,
In a cabin, on a hill in Butcher Holler,
We were poor, but we had love,
That's the one thing my daddy made sure of,
He shoveled coal to make a poor man's dollar.

-Loretta Lynn...

I live in a cali and am jobless....next week things are lookin better tho! there are lots of wallmarts and stuff to work at here...


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Well, I was born a coal miner's daughter,
> In a cabin, on a hill in Butcher Holler,
> We were poor, but we had love,
> That's the one thing my daddy made sure of,
> ...


I'll smoke one to your good fortune 

So in Cali if you are legal are you "exempt" from passing a piss test?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2011)

gumball said:


> I'll smoke one to your good fortune
> 
> So in Cali if you are legal are you "exempt" from passing a piss test?


 Im pretty sure that is at the discretion of the employer...thanks!!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 30, 2011)

gumball said:


> So in Cali if you are legal are you "exempt" from passing a piss test?


Nope, can still get fired.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

Then ill stay where im at lol i got work for now...... =D


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Then ill stay where im at lol i got work for now...... =D


 yea good choice lol!! i just won 4th place out of 80 at the international apprenticeship competition...those 80 beat the boys back home to get to the internationals. yet i am still out of a job, lol its pretty bad. seniority prevails!


----------



## frogster (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome, much appreciated


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 1, 2011)

gumball said:


> no shit man. i wish NC would hurry up and legalize MMJ


Preach it! <agreed>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Preach it! <agreed>


same here, n im south of the border.


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think mrs bev perdu will go for it..... but here's to hoping..... the carolinas need mmj


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 2, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> I don't think mrs bev perdu will go for it..... but here's to hoping..... the carolinas need mmj


HB 1380 has been on the state legislatures plate since April 2009. It's been hard to get anyone in this state with a position of power to take it seriously...

Here's a link to the bill. http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/Sessions/2009/Bills/House/PDF/H1380v0.pdf

Also, here's a link to a thread dealing with the issue https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/183847-nc-house-bill-1380-medical-63.html


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> HB 1380 has been on the state legislatures plate since April 2009. It's been hard to get anyone in this state with a position of power to take it seriously...
> 
> Here's a link to the bill. http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/Sessions/2009/Bills/House/PDF/H1380v0.pdf
> 
> Also, here's a link to a thread dealing with the issue https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/183847-nc-house-bill-1380-medical-63.html



Thanks Jerry, I havent seen those. I think you are right that no one with power will pick it up and run with it. Plus NC doesnt want to be the leader, they want someone else to do it first, like TN, or SC. I dont think TN will, they are supposed to be real strict.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol, we are worse here in SC, we waiting for NC.


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, we are worse here in SC, we waiting for NC.


nothing but a bunch of bible thumping bitches!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

gumball said:


> nothing but a bunch of bible thumping bitches!!!


exactly, until they can get these old fucks and their children out of office we will never see that day/.


----------



## MoNk0 (Feb 2, 2011)

gumball said:


> nothing but a bunch of bible thumping bitches!!!





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> exactly, until they can get these old fucks and their children out of office we will never see that day/.


sounds like our state, but along with the bible thumpin bitches we have our law enforcement agencies that kinds run the show too lol.. no luck for Illinois raise our taxes 65% but don't pass mmj


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2011)

Keep it street is how I feel. Pays the bills fro me and a lot of my people. Hate to see that get restricted.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2011)

Fucc my life


----------



## gumball (Feb 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5272264]Fucc my life [/QUOTE]

Dude that sucks  shit just aint working out?

Hope there wasn't a video and I didn't see it on my phone.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5272264]Fucc my life [/QUOTE]
what happend sugar bear?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5272264]Fucc my life [/QUOTE]

Shit, hope all is well man?!


----------



## NONHater (Feb 5, 2011)

Hope everything i alright bro!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 6, 2011)

sicc hang in thurr. vid fer ya mane [video=youtube;LanCLS_hIo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LanCLS_hIo4[/video]


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 6, 2011)

Cheer up there homeboy

Check these out

XXX # 1






























Things could be worse

Have a great day

T


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 6, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Cheer up there homeboy
> 
> Check these out
> 
> ...


Beautiful plants bro...nice photography also!! +rep!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol all is well, I jus hate not being able to post as often now. Got a shit ton of pics on my comp. Got the Chemdog clones vegging, and I jus planted some BKxMK seeds today, hoping to get a male so I can cross it into the chem 


The XXX's are lookin great T. I just harvested my cups I had going not too long ago. Should be only two pheno's. One call the C pheno since it has a nice citrus smell to it. Then the other call the S pheno, the SICC pheno which is super frosty. The C pheno is really frosty too, but the S pheno stands out like crazy. I'm smoking some of it now, topped with some hash I made with the trim from all my cups.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh... right on thought it might of been something epic. At least your still blazen a trail man! It'll make a nice post...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 7, 2011)

good to know all is well sweety. things will be back to normal befor you know it.


----------



## TheJointProject (Feb 7, 2011)

hang in there bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

did you and ya boy get ya spot yet ? everything good?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2011)

Naw not yet, that fool is laggin. baby momma drama n shit haha, but he's just waiting so he can get some more stacc's money wise. we should be getting everything set up soon and get a new spot. but i'll just have to wait n see, we been trying to do some shit like this for a while now, just trying to get all the shit strait first before jumping into it. I got my lil own thing going with the clones and in about a week or two we'ere gonna get some og and bubba clones to start it off and work from there. its kinda a mess now but sooner or later thing's should be bac to normal, hopfully lol


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool deal man ! It will all come together in time, keep on keepin on bro !


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks homie, shit seems dead now here, guess I'm not missing much huh..


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 8, 2011)

Running some tests on the xxx, going to snap the stem & give one some tlc with this






vs leaving the other identical plant alone and just giving it the same nutrients

T


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey SICC i have been posting some vids but you can go check them out at youtube under TheStonedBarbie. that is if you get a chance too. let me know what you think. its on the auto bluberry, re-veg JTR and SSH and a BK.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Running some tests on the xxx, going to snap the stem & give one some tlc with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man, feel free to update here, ima try and post more. Things ate getting better. How are you other plants doing



Stoner.Barbie said:


> Hey SICC i have been posting some vids but you can go check them out at youtube under TheStonedBarbie. that is if you get a chance too. let me know what you think. its on the auto bluberry, re-veg JTR and SSH and a BK.


I'll try and get on my YouTube and take a look, what do you have going now?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

so you aint got nothin flowering right now huh? so what u be smokin on .


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5285253]Thanks homie, shit seems dead now here, guess I'm not missing much huh..[/QUOTE]

Yea, It's been kinda slow around here. Ima update tonight hopefully. Had to chop a male... : ( BLAH... damn bag seed.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2011)

I just finished harvesting not too long ago on my cups, I don't rely in growing for smoke. But this last run with the 400 watter was for bizz. I'm smoking on some sour og now, my main homie who is my boy flips pounds like nothin so I always got bomb smoke for cheap, and I'll hit the club for buds too but I flip a lil here and there to get by but this next set up is to get shit poppin for real. The sky is the limit!


----------



## NONHater (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope to see ya poppin in more SICC, happy evera thiang good around you!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 8, 2011)

How did the whiteberry turn out?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2011)

She turned our great for CFL, I liked the smoke, I crossed a trainwrek x early skunk into her, if you want some beans let me kno. She wad super frosty, had a great lime/limon smell. I wanna try and runsone out door. She was a fast finisher


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5285833]She turned our great for CFL, I liked the smoke, I crossed a trainwrek x early skunk into her, if you want some beans let me kno. She wad super frosty, had a great lime/limon smell. I wanna try and runsone out door. She was a fast finisher [/QUOTE]Sounds divine!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5285833]She turned our great for CFL, I liked the smoke, I crossed a trainwrek x early skunk into her, if you want some beans let me kno. She wad super frosty, had a great lime/limon smell. I wanna try and runsone out door. She was a fast finisher [/QUOTE]

sicc ur inbow is full lol, not surprised tho. if ur passing beans out can the fairy bring some my why would love to grow that shit, sounds awesome. inbox me n let me know what u want for them. safe


----------



## MoNk0 (Feb 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5285833]She turned our great for CFL, I liked the smoke, I crossed a trainwrek x early skunk into her, if you want some beans let me kno. She wad super frosty, had a great lime/limon smell. I wanna try and runsone out door. She was a fast finisher [/QUOTE]

did you get some pictures of her? sounds good as hell wish I lived out your way, been looking for some different strains..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2011)

whats been good sicc????? i highly reccamend that pure kush... that shit wrecks up shop..... i got some outdoor pure kush by way of cali....


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> whats been good sicc????? i highly reccamend that pure kush... that shit wrecks up shop..... i got some outdoor pure kush by way of cali....


 i can second that, pure is good....bubba is still better tho. what u think?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2011)

whats goin on man? i gotta say, this deep purple is a good find...turns out i got the beloved purple pheno... i also got to give you props on the diesel berry bagseed.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i can second that, pure is good....bubba is still better tho. what u think?


i agree that bubba is better...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2011)

good to kno you like the DP AV, i fuccin wrote a whole damn reply to your post and my cheap ass phone deleted it all. i tried to reply to your thread earlier too but this shit froze. How did you like the high on the MBS?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5311046]good to kno you like the DP AV, i fuccin wrote a whole damn reply to your post and my cheap ass phone deleted it all. i tried to reply to your thread earlier too but this shit froze. How did you like the high on the MBS?[/QUOTE]
real nice high! i havent smoked any good nugs yet. just the ones that, you know, get snipped on accident when trimmin..quick dry no cure and i was impressed...more importantly the flavor was off the hook!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> sicc ur inbow is full lol, not surprised tho. if ur passing beans out can the fairy bring some my why would love to grow that shit, sounds awesome. inbox me n let me know what u want for them. safe


I'll empty it



MoNk0 said:


> did you get some pictures of her? sounds good as hell wish I lived out your way, been looking for some different strains..


Yeah i have been taking pics like normal, but i got no internet to post them, soon tho.



theexpress said:


> whats been good sicc????? i highly reccamend that pure kush... that shit wrecks up shop..... i got some outdoor pure kush by way of cali....


Same shit different day, just put a bunch of seeds into germination, still trying to get some more clones, and get my 400 watter bacc up once i get a new spot.




aeviaanah said:


> real nice high! i havent smoked any good nugs yet. just the ones that, you know, get snipped on accident when trimmin..quick dry no cure and i was impressed...more importantly the flavor was off the hook!


Hell yeah, i liked the high alot too, never got to see her under HPS tho, my phone wouldnt load all the pics on your journal 



Yo Curtis, How them XXX's doing?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 16, 2011)

so what you got goin on at the moment, anything?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

I got 3 Chem Dogg clones going, kina lengthly so ima have to cut em up and re root them. Just got a Chocolope clone today. I also got 4 BKxMK seeds going, getting ready to plant a Space Madness, and i jus put CONvict Kush, White Berry, GDPxMK, DP1xTwes. and DP2xMK into germination.


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 16, 2011)

nice variety of genetics. glad you could check in mane.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 16, 2011)

nice picks sicc, props DOOD.


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 16, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5322116]I got 3 Chem Dogg clones going, kina lengthly so ima have to cut em up and re root them. Just got a Chocolope clone today. I also got 4 BKxMK seeds going, getting ready to plant a Space Madness, and i jus put CONvict Kush, White Berry, GDPxMK, DP1xTwes. and DP2xMK into germination.[/QUOTE]

1st I got 3 Space Madness going, 1 inside 1 week into 12/12 and she looks beautiful already showing resin on the fans leaves early a good sign, one still veggin & one outside for the spring harvest one week into it

2nd convic Kush going & she is struggling with the soil & I am not sure why but there is the always an exception & it that my be really sensitive to the nutes in the soil, I have not deviated from what I got my other plants so we will let her ride it out 

3rd the XXX kids are jamming & I will have pics for you this weekend

Stay strong it will all work out soon for you & we are thinking positive for you

Thanks

T


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds good T, cant wait to see them pics 

just got done transplanting my SM into a cup, 2 day's in a paper towel and she was ready to go 

sorry to hear about the CONvict, i'll have to keep that in mind when i grow mine out, i'll keep it light on the nutes.


----------



## B DUB (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey SICC I started my new perpetual grow. I have some crazy strains going now. Check em out they are in my sig. Been since about October since I kept a grow journal. I will be keeping a perpetual journal now to include my SLH, Sterling Haze, Killerskunk, The Void, Agent Orange, LeBlanca, La Diva, OG Kush #18, Sour Kush, Utopia Haze, & last but not least Sharksbreath. At least thats what is running right now.​


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5322898]Sounds good T, cant wait to see them pics 

just got done transplanting my SM into a cup, 2 day's in a paper towel and she was ready to go 

sorry to hear about the CONvict, i'll have to keep that in mind when i grow mine out, i'll keep it light on the nutes.[/QUOTE]

Here you go sir,

Convic Kush






XXX 1 & 2


















XXX #3












And some color to finish things up






Enjoy

T


----------



## NONHater (Feb 20, 2011)

Lookin magnifico! What ya think happen with the CK?

sorry just read...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

something is not right here... your haveing some kind of deficiency here im thinking.. what it is at the moment im not sure.... i dont think that is a strain trait {pinkish hue the top by the new growth tips} though it looks kinda cool i dont thin thats right? what are your temps like during the day and night? maybe its just getting cold in there


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> something is not right here... your haveing some kind of deficiency here im thinking.. what it is at the moment im not sure.... i dont think that is a strain trait {pinkish hue the top by the new growth tips} though it looks kinda cool i dont thin thats right? what are your temps like during the day and night? maybe its just getting cold in there


Ohhh it's getting cold at night for sure, with temps getting into the 40's at night I am sure that us the reasoning for the color 

Thanks

T


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 20, 2011)

And you can see here from MR nice and another shot the colors from the temps












T


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> Ohhh it's getting cold at night for sure, with temps getting into the 40's at night I am sure that us the reasoning for the color
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T


yeah now that thats out there im sure thats the reasoning behind the coloring to....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Lookin great T, are those clones of the XXX's that you took?


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5340597]Lookin great T, are those clones of the XXX's that you took?[/QUOTE]

Yes I would have been crazy not to grab a couple

Glad I did & with #3 looking like a male we will have some real fun this summer with some pollen

T


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice, the pollen should serve you well 

Cant wait to see them flower


----------



## Turtlehermit (Feb 21, 2011)

I can already smell the stink coming in from Sicc's growing skills.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2011)

I would just go with what you like, thats how i have always did it. Or try and get strains that have characteristics you like. As in Yield, flowering time, stuff like that.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

jizzyt said:


> Lovin your shit sicc. I have to shout out because I've read through all your grows. I'm doing my first grow and your stuff has helped me out tremendously. I'm buying a 400w and a 39X39X68" grow tent, so i will have a similar setup to yours. After this first grow I'm doing Im going to order some beans.
> Any suggestions?


 yea stick with an indica dom for your first time around...that or if you can find an 8 wk strain with sativa traits.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2011)

Since i got the Internet bac, i finally uploaded the pics i had on my comp, i forgot to charge it so alot of the pics are kinda out of focus.

Here was the final product of the Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana

















































Some OG Hash Oil my homie made







Here was the cups i finished before the move

White Berry, she fox tailed on me but i really like how fast her flowering period was, super frosty, with a nice lemon/lime type smell. The high was a lil bit of a creeper, but it pac'd a good punch





































Trimmed up


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2011)

Here She is before i jar'd her, didnt get of the final product, at this point i wasn't really into taking pics since i wasn't sure when or if i was gonna post em lol. Pics are kinda blurry too

















































Here was my HHxMBS, just something i was messin around with lol



































































Dried, She was a fast finisher, had a nice strong head high as well



















Some Kush my homie came thru, i believe it was Bubba OG, or some shit like that.













More Oil


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are the HHxJHxSLxHJ's, i had to cut them early when i moved, but the smoke was still killer, i really enjoyed it. Pics dont do em justice, well my shitty cam dosnt do em justice i should say lol.

didnt get any dry pics, these are the last set of pics i took, really wish i did tho, the S pheno came out great. The C pheno was good too, but that S pheno is fire!







This was the C pheno



















Trimmed

























S Pheno



















Trimmed



















Tried to get some close up with this magnifying glass i have, came out shitty tho lol































Pre 98 Bubba right, GDP Left


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2011)

this is whats been missin...........good'ol SICC.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 21, 2011)

Bro you grow some badass cups lol! That Bubba & GDP look candy too!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 21, 2011)

your the one with the mad, bad ass skills!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoNk0 (Feb 21, 2011)

damn sicc, them sure did look good bro.. would love to get ahold of some of those sicc strains


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

damn man those look frosty...what you mean by fox tailing? my sativas do something similar to this, i think... what causes this? is it just a genetic thing? 

Those HH x JH x SL x HJ....what is the dry weight on those per cup?? veg time?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

+rep! i can smell it from here!


----------



## NONHater (Feb 22, 2011)

Those HH x JH x SL x HJ were some fatty's! Everything lookin great as I expected it would!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I read a post from Subcool that says sativas will foxtail if the light is to intence (too close).


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 22, 2011)

sicc, what did you cross the tw x es with?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 22, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> I think I read a post from Subcool that says sativas will foxtail if the light is to intence (too close).


 really? i didnt know that. thanks bro! +rep...come to think of it, all of the strains that did fox tail were pretty close to the light...(master kush, super silver haze, white widow) all having sativa traits


----------



## gumball (Feb 22, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> I think I read a post from Subcool that says sativas will foxtail if the light is to intence (too close).


that is good information. thank you


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2011)

genuity said:


> this is whats been missin...........good'ol SICC.


Thanks homie! 



Ganja Geek said:


> Bro you grow some badass cups lol! That Bubba & GDP look candy too!


Yeah that shit was bomb 



MoNk0 said:


> damn sicc, them sure did look good bro.. would love to get ahold of some of those sicc strains


Hit me up



aeviaanah said:


> damn man those look frosty...what you mean by fox tailing? my sativas do something similar to this, i think... what causes this? is it just a genetic thing?
> 
> Those HH x JH x SL x HJ....what is the dry weight on those per cup?? veg time?


I didn't weight any of the cups, it was just for personal smoke.They were cut early too, wish i could have taken them longer. They were only vegged for 3 weeks.



jizzyt said:


> I would love to get some of those beans. Sounds yummy. I'm going to start a tangerine dream and northern lights blue grow here soon. I would love to add those to the bunch.


Tangerine Dream sounds bomb 



NONHater said:


> Those HH x JH x SL x HJ were some fatty's! Everything lookin great as I expected it would!


Thanks homie 



Ganja Geek said:


> I think I read a post from Subcool that says sativas will foxtail if the light is to intence (too close).


My lights werent too close, it was CFL's so i had to get em close as i could.



aeviaanah said:


> sicc, what did you cross the tw x es with?


I crossed it into my White Berry.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 22, 2011)

damn sicc those 1st nugs in the pics look fucin dank great job !!! plants are lookin great also man keep up the good growin !!! peace & 420


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 23, 2011)

just stopping by to say _hellllloooooooooo..............._


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello hello i don't know why u say goodbye i say hello


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2011)

howak47 said:


> damn sicc those 1st nugs in the pics look fucin dank great job !!! plants are lookin great also man keep up the good growin !!! peace & 420


Thanks homie! 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> just stopping by to say _hellllloooooooooo..............._


Hey, Hey, Heyyyyyyyyy 



WvMade said:


> Hello hello i don't know why u say goodbye i say hello


Whats up Wv, you still growin?


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea man check out my grow in my sig ill be adding more recent pics tonight sometime so just sub up =)


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> really? i didnt know that. thanks bro! +rep...come to think of it, all of the strains that did fox tail were pretty close to the light...(master kush, super silver haze, white widow) all having sativa traits


 Yep yep I love to help!



gumball said:


> that is good information. thank you


Your welcome, just my 2 cents. 

[QUOTE="SICC";5349431]My lights werent too close, it was CFL's so i had to get em close as i could.[/QUOTE]
Guess I missed you taking about the foxtailing. I was answering aeviaanah question. But yeah I don't think it pertains to CFL's just HID lighting. Lol I don't think CFL's can be TOO intence.


----------



## homer371 (Feb 26, 2011)

wow, some thread you have here. beautiful pics on the last couple pages, that's amazing what you're able to pull in a party cup. +rep and subbed and all that stuff!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 26, 2011)

Right on, yea i think early harvest is the worst you can do...got to do what you got to do tho. early harvest is better than no harvest. 

did you wait till sexual maturity? i think just cuz someone flips the lights this doesnt mean they are flowering. once the pre flowers show and the lights are flipped, you can safely say you are in week 1 of flower.


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 26, 2011)

You are like a party cup god. Best use of a party cup I've ever seen! (not a beer pong fan at all)


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> You are like a party cup god. Best use of a party cup I've ever seen! (not a beer pong fan at all)


Me too, i hate beer pong lol.

Its good to see ya


----------



## Mr.Natural (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey man you are still one very Sicc mofo!!! Amazing....best wishes to ya....



[QUOTE="SICC";5343759]Here She is before i jar'd her, didnt get of the final product, at this point i wasn't really into taking pics since i wasn't sure when or if i was gonna post em lol. Pics are kinda blurry too

















































Here was my HHxMBS, just something i was messin around with lol



































































Dried, She was a fast finisher, had a nice strong head high as well



















Some Kush my homie came thru, i believe it was Bubba OG, or some shit like that.













More Oil





[/QUOTE]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks homie, hope all is well with you


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey sicc i got a question for ya. Do you think plant size is relevant to pot size or is plant size relevant to time and restricted by pot size...?

Plant A - Is in a one gallon pot

Plant B - Is in a 5 gallon pot

If both plants are grown for an equal amount of time, without rootbounding Plant A...will both plants be equal in size? 
I do realize Plant B has the potential to become bigger but what i am stating is ONLY WITH GIVEN TIME. what you think?


----------



## magikal chronik (Feb 27, 2011)

Lookin real good man.


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats up home boy

Got some new pics for you & I threw the xxx # 1 & 2 into the flowering cabinet & have # 3 outside in a new bigger container as of this afternoon

XXX leaf






Space Madness leaf






All of my outdoor plants are showing some nice color

Mr Nice






Space Madness






And some flowers for you

Mr Nice






Qtrain






Space Madness






Enjoy

T


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey sicc i got a question for ya. Do you think plant size is relevant to pot size or is plant size relevant to time and restricted by pot size...?
> 
> Plant A - Is in a one gallon pot
> 
> ...


I think they would be about the same size, i couldn't say for sure tho. I do believe time determines plant size. Then your container can also effect's the size of your plant. Basically, the plant will grow as much as it can in its situation. And as i have experienced with with my party cups, you can get some nice results even in the smallest of container's. Personally, im going to do 3 gallon pots when i get my 400 watter set bac up. If i used 5 gallons, i would be vegging for a long ass time. At least 3 months or something, get the full potential of the all the soil. But i dont plan on doing anything that long in that i need to make some cash in a good amount of time. Hope all that made sense, i didn't really get the full aspect of what you were trying to explain. Too much kush lol 



magikal chronik said:


> Lookin real good man.


Thanks homie! 



TCurtiss said:


> Whats up home boy
> 
> Got some new pics for you & I threw the xxx # 1 & 2 into the flowering cabinet & have # 3 outside in a new bigger container as of this afternoon
> 
> ...


Nice T, i was wondering where you were at. the XXX's are lookin great, loving those fat leaves. How is the weather? We had some sleet yesterday, shit was a trip. I thought it was gonna snow haha. It was like lil slushes of ice falling.
That space madness leaf reminds of the lil one i got going. Im going to post some pics tomorrow of my lil Party Cup grow. How does the SM smell so far?

That Mr Nice looks great, as well as the Q Train


----------



## pitbudz87 (Feb 27, 2011)

whats good brotha jus harvested tha soure creame and white widdow been drying for 5 days got 60 grams each plant the soure creame is some dank ass bud best freebie to date hands down


----------



## MoNk0 (Feb 27, 2011)

can't wait to see how them party cups are lookin.. those are just under cfls right?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes I agree, ive had a few debates about this. Time makes a plant bigger and pot size restricts plant size with given time.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice photography Tcurtiss...+|R |E |P


----------



## MoNk0 (Feb 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes I agree, ive had a few debates about this. Time makes a plant bigger and pot size restricts plant size with given time.


for sure makes sense


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 28, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5374981]I think they would be about the same size, i couldn't say for sure tho. I do believe time determines plant size. Then your container can also effect's the size of your plant. Basically, the plant will grow as much as it can in its situation. And as i have experienced with with my party cups, you can get some nice results even in the smallest of container's. Personally, im going to do 3 gallon pots when i get my 400 watter set bac up. If i used 5 gallons, i would be vegging for a long ass time. At least 3 months or something, get the full potential of the all the soil. But i dont plan on doing anything that long in that i need to make some cash in a good amount of time. Hope all that made sense, i didn't really get the full aspect of what you were trying to explain. Too much kush lol 



Thanks homie! 



Nice T, i was wondering where you were at. the XXX's are lookin great, loving those fat leaves. How is the weather? We had some sleet yesterday, shit was a trip. I thought it was gonna snow haha. It was like lil slushes of ice falling.
That space madness leaf reminds of the lil one i got going. Im going to post some pics tomorrow of my lil Party Cup grow. How does the SM smell so far?

That Mr Nice looks great, as well as the Q Train [/QUOTE]

Thank mon

So how does a cherry cream sickle sound to you for SM? 

I gave her a squeeze the other day & was reminded of those ice creams sticks from years past so it looks the like the cross worked

& it was cold but just a frosting here now bad weather but the snow level was @ 500 feeet

Brrrrr


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah we're right around that range, i think lol. Hasnt snowed here in years, but its damn icy! even right now my teeth are chattering.

A cherry cream sickle sounds wonderful! im really hopin my SM is female


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 2, 2011)

mann.. its amazing what you can do with those party cup grows man.... amazing job.. as usual.. i wanna try doin sum party cup grows soon... thinkin bout maybe trying it after the next run of plants ( got 2 bubbleicious... 1 pineapple express.. 1 northern lights.. 1 white widow.. 1 warlock... 1 floja (flo x double purple doja) 1 sharksbreath clone.. 1 full moon clone and 1 sensi star clone ) kinda planted alotta seeds.. didnt think EVERY single seed would germ.. lol. sooo now i got more plants then i know what to do with.. hmmm. maybe ill make this run the party cup grow. only got a 400 watt HPS.. but im sure i could fit a bunch of party cups under that. how many party cup plants u think would fit comfortably under a 400 watt HPS?? u can check out my grow if ya want in my sig... but i really do wanna try this out..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> mann.. its amazing what you can do with those party cup grows man.... amazing job.. as usual.. i wanna try doin sum party cup grows soon... thinkin bout maybe trying it after the next run of plants ( got 2 bubbleicious... 1 pineapple express.. 1 northern lights.. 1 white widow.. 1 warlock... 1 floja (flo x double purple doja) 1 sharksbreath clone.. 1 full moon clone and 1 sensi star clone ) kinda planted alotta seeds.. didnt think EVERY single seed would germ.. lol. sooo now i got more plants then i know what to do with.. hmmm. maybe ill make this run the party cup grow. only got a 400 watt HPS.. but im sure i could fit a bunch of party cups under that. how many party cup plants u think would fit comfortably under a 400 watt HPS?? u can check out my grow if ya want in my sig... but i really do wanna try this out..


You could stuff as many cups as you wanted, just make it like a sea of green or something, and have a bunch of single cola's. Just looked at your journal. Looks like you already got a bunch of plants in your cab already.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 2, 2011)

make sure your sea of green reaches sexual maturity before you start countin weeks!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 2, 2011)

i've got plants that are 12/12 from seed that look like i veged for 3 weeks


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

12/12 from seed can work good for certain people and certain setups. I think someone got 2-3 O's from a 600 watt HPS 12/12 from seed. Cant remember who for the damn life of me, lol ::


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 2, 2011)

it was me...............hahaahaha just kidding. i have no idea who it was.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2011)

WvMade said:


> i've got plants that are 12/12 from seed that look like i veged for 3 weeks


 yea? not sure what you mean..clarify please!


gumball said:


> 12/12 from seed can work good for certain people and certain setups. I think someone got 2-3 O's from a 600 watt HPS 12/12 from seed. Cant remember who for the damn life of me, lol ::


 do they finish in 8 weeks if indica dom? i guess i am not 100 percent sure of this...but they have to reach sexual maturity first before you can start countin right?


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea? not sure what you mean..clarify please!
> 
> do they finish in 8 weeks if indica dom? i guess i am not 100 percent sure of this...but they have to reach sexual maturity first before you can start countin right?


Indica dom normally start to finish in 11'ish weeks. Thats if they are a solid 8 week finisher. I searched for that thread last night and for the life of me couldnt find it. And do y'all know just how god damn many smokey's are on this site LMAO I was lost!!! When I thought I found it it wasn't listed as the persons started threads, DOH!! Oh well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

my grow now is 12/12 from seed. i kno im gettin more then 3oz tho


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> Indica dom normally start to finish in 11'ish weeks. Thats if they are a solid 8 week finisher. I searched for that thread last night and for the life of me couldnt find it. And do y'all know just how god damn many smokey's are on this site LMAO I was lost!!! When I thought I found it it wasn't listed as the persons started threads, DOH!! Oh well.


 right on, i never count veg days. only flower after sexual maturity.


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> right on, i never count veg days. only flower after sexual maturity.


me too, and I do a piss poor job of that. thank goodness I journal my grow on here. But once you think its a week or 2 off everything goes back to how it looks, lol, vicious cycle


----------



## howak47 (Mar 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> 12/12 from seed can work good for certain people and certain setups. I think someone got 2-3 O's from a 600 watt HPS 12/12 from seed. Cant remember who for the damn life of me, lol ::


 i have had great results with 12/12 from seed with cfl's i got 2 or 2 1/2 off of a zonamid plant that was done like that !!! SICC do you remember that? its still in my videos on youtube


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my grow now is 12/12 from seed. i kno im gettin more then 3oz tho


from 1 plant?


----------



## gumball (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> from 1 plant?


i believe it!! i am telling you big wattage guys (bigger than my 200 watts, lol) put all your power together and do your whole room 12/12 from seed for a cycle or so. I am even gonna throw a couple clones straight into 12/12 and see how they root because of some info I read on another site. I am sure what I find may be totally strain dependent, or may be totally bunk. the more power the more payoff from 12/12 from seed.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

gumball said:


> me too, and I do a piss poor job of that. thank goodness I journal my grow on here. But once you think its a week or 2 off everything goes back to how it looks, lol, vicious cycle


 yea the journal is nice...you post saying you started flower today...then a few weeks from now you forget where your at and you go lookin for that post. oh ok post #323 says i started flower dec 12! lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2011)

I can never seen to get myself to do 12/12, i always have to at least veg for a couple weeks for some reason.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5403025]I can never seen to get myself to do 12/12, i always have to at least veg for a couple weeks for some reason.[/QUOTE]
yea i have grown a few 12/12 from clone or seed. i wasnt too impressed.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are some pics, not much, just my lil party cup grow i got goin.

Gonna get that damn 400 watter up soon, almost got everything in place.

Here is some Bubba Kush x Mater Kush's. Mutha fucers eat like crazy, they would probably eat themselves if they could. Stinky as fucc too, i love having plants that smell in veg. Showed my homie the other day and he was trippin, They actually smell like a fresh opened bag of kush 

Here's a group shot of the 4, they are my oldest cups.







BKxMK #1 The shortest of the main two, she has been under the same lights, and a the same dispance and has stayed really short. I actually have been letting her stretch a lil bit because she was gettin too compact, as good as it sounds lol. Reminded me of the Sour Kush i grew last.













BKxMK #2 She was the taller on, even as a seedling she shot up all crazy, she's just as old as the #1 but she has put out more nodes, and is getting some crazy inner growth. Im either gonna top her, then clone that top. But i kinda want to put her in a bigger pot and stick her out side cause she's growing beastly.













BKxMK #3 and #4 I had only 4 beans left of the BKxMK's so i germinated them all at the same time, didnt think they all would cracc so i put the best two in their own cups, then stucc the last two in one. Got a lil LST going as well lol.













Here's another group shot to show how tall they are compared to each other, #2 might get topped so she wont be too tall since i need an even canopy, and i still need to vegg for at least another 2-3 weeks.







These next 3 plants are the second oldest, not too far off from the BKxMK's

Here is my Space Madness (TGA's Chernobyl x The Flav) So far she's staying nice and compact as well.













CONvict Kush's (LA Confidential x Power Kush F3's) Good node spacing as well







CK #1













CK #2













Grope shot, SM in the middle, CK's on the left and right sides.







Then my youngest/slow starters.

Far left is Grand Daddy Purple x Master Kush, they started out really weird, the clyodten we're all deformed, but it seems like they kinda growing normally. Only time will tell. In the middle is White Berry, and the Far right is another GDPxMK. Had three of them but killed one because it didnt do anything, just grew weird as fuck lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 5, 2011)

Party cups in the house! Love it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds like you got some good phenos of the bk x mk...when you get a fast growing plant, you know the genetics matched up pretty well. what you gonna name the bk x mk? i cant think of a good name so ill leave it up to you...lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2011)

Shit im not too good with names either, i still havnt named the JHxSLxHJ lol.

Im really likin this BKxMK tho, cant wait to flower them 

How are the ones you got going lookin?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Man Sicc, this is like crack to me everytime i come over her you are better and better with the cups, hell your cups look better than most peoples pots...What is the best you ever did with the cups and how many were you doing?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 5, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5403293]Shit im not too good with names either, i still havnt named the JHxSLxHJ lol.

Im really likin this BKxMK tho, cant wait to flower them 

How are the ones you got going lookin?[/QUOTE]
Right on im glad you are happy with em. Im disappointed to see two f'in plants in one party cup lol. One plant per party cup is enough...jk man good lookin plants! My GDP x MK are lookin good...growin kinda slow tho


----------



## NONHater (Mar 5, 2011)

Hell ya looking good! Can't wait to pop my CK!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea i have grown a few 12/12 from clone or seed. i wasnt too impressed.


growing indicas 12/12 from seed gives a horrible yield... a lil less horrible if by clone doe


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2011)

im feelin the two on the ends bro!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn good looking cups bro when you gonna flower them girls?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey need a little advice from the pros! Frist tent grow got me 9 seeds 2 of which are fem and 5 clones. Question is do you think I should veg a bit longer and flower or should I top, lst and veg to try to fill the tent more. Its a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5.
View attachment 1477432View attachment 1477430View attachment 1477431


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2011)

They already look busy as fuc, i would just veg a lil longer then flower


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5405575]They already look busy as fuc, i would just veg a lil longer then flower [/QUOTE]

agreed veg a bit more then flower they will fill the tent in flower


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Hey need a little advice from the pros! Frist tent grow got me 9 seeds 2 of which are fem and 5 clones. Question is do you think I should veg a bit longer and flower or should I top, lst and veg to try to fill the tent more. Its a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5.
> View attachment 1477432View attachment 1477430View attachment 1477431


 nice lookin plants! i would flip lights if you dont have ventilation but if you do have proper ventilation i would allow them to fill that tent as sicc and wbw said.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5405575]They already look busy as fuc, i would just veg a lil longer then flower [/QUOTE]

to me if you have the light.... its a shame to flower anhything under 18 inches from clone, and anything that is not displaying alternating internodes from seed {this lets you know the plant has reached maturity or full potintial}


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> to me if you have the light.... its a shame to flower anhything under 18 inches from clone, and anything that is not displaying alternating internodes from seed {this lets you know the plant has reached maturity or full potintial}


 I agree with the light to grow them plants out...but i have never heard of the alternating internodes. Ive always thought some plants have alternating internodes and some dont. What am i missing here???


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet thanks fellas. Remember though 7 of them are reg seeds so I should be cutting a few plants out. I still think im gonna top and lst. I dont mind throwing out a plant or two just as long as my tent fills up. IDK what you think? I could end up with 5 or more males shit. I'm intrested in the alternating internodes thing too, where you learn this ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I agree with the light to grow them plants out...but i have never heard of the alternating internodes. Ive always thought some plants have alternating internodes and some dont. What am i missing here???


 only mature plants grow alternating internodes. young'ns grow symetrical.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

What's the pros and cons of flowering before the plant is mature?


----------



## B DUB (Mar 6, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Hey need a little advice from the pros! Frist tent grow got me 9 seeds 2 of which are fem and 5 clones. Question is do you think I should veg a bit longer and flower or should I top, lst and veg to try to fill the tent more. Its a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5.
> View attachment 1477432View attachment 1477430View attachment 1477431


I had a problem with heat in my tent that was setup similar to yours. I ended up cutting a hole in my tent with razor blade and it dropped my temps over 15 degrees. It was only a problem once I started running 2 1000 hps bulbs but I am just suggesting if you want to control temps you may end up needing to cut hole in setup soemhow. If you look through my signature I have a perpetual grow journal you will see the setup. Its only 3 pages so should not be to hard to go through my journal.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

B DUB said:


> I had a problem with heat in my tent that was setup similar to yours. I ended up cutting a hole in my tent with razor blade and it dropped my temps over 15 degrees. It was only a problem once I started running 2 1000 hps bulbs but I am just suggesting if you want to control temps you may end up needing to cut hole in setup soemhow. If you look through my signature I have a perpetual grow journal you will see the setup. Its only 3 pages so should not be to hard to go through my journal.


Yeah man I don't have any problem with temps got me a controler that keeps things at 80 degrees all day.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> only mature plants grow alternating internodes. young'ns grow symetrical.


 hmm i didnt know that. i thought it was a genetic thing.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 8, 2011)

thats pretty cool, now that you say that, you can see just that on my BK. since it sat on my windowsill for like 6 months and only grew 4 in then put her under the lights you can tell that she is mature even if she is small. she is about 20 something in tall and the nodes are alternating.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2011)

Just pic'd up some clones, Neptune Kush, Bubba Kush, and Fire Diesel. To Be Continued.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Fire diesel whats that raskals fire x diesel?
neptune kush?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooww I love diesel! Red Diesels bomb...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Fire diesel whats that raskals fire x diesel?
> neptune kush?



Its actually Death Star OG, when i posted i went to club to pick them up. Guy told me the wrong name lol.

dug this up - death star x mars og(planetary og strain) 

Here's some pics i found of it














Neptune Kush

Neptune Kush is a very good and potent indica strain. Tight buds provide an inviting fragrance that emanates upon opening the container. The tight buds reveal using a grinder is recommended for easier preparation, especially if a vaporizer is utilized. It is obvious this strain is &#8220;sticky&#8221; to the fingers when broken up manually. The strain tastes very good and is smooth on the throat, perfect for bigger inhalations and the seasoned user.
Neptune Kush provides a superior but moderate elation. The characteristics of the elation this strain provides are well appreciated. Anxiety and headaches diminish several minutes after the inhalation. It eases the mind to a worry-free and carefree state.
Neptune Kush noticeably sedates the body with a feeling of relaxation and relief from pain. The amount of sedation Neptune provides is moderate. Some might use more to relieve other ailments, such as insomnia. Neptune, with its blend of sought-after characteristics, provide, not just relief, but relief for an extended period of time.








Then i got some Bubba Kush's

Got my tent bac up, gonna get a new journal up soon.


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 8, 2011)

nice sicc can't wait for the new journal... those strains look dang bro for sure, wish I could just go to a dispensary and pick some clones up  maybe one of these days I'll get a chance to move to a medicinal state...


----------



## WvMade (Mar 8, 2011)

Hopefully one day there will be nothing but medical states


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 8, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Hopefully one day there will be nothing but medical states


There's a bill being voted on this year in TN. Crossin my fingers that there is at least a positive effect on heading towards medicinal. I want to go legit and do it big in a bad way.


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 8, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> There's a bill being voted on this year in TN. Crossin my fingers that there is at least a positive effect on heading towards medicinal. I want to go legit and do it big in a bad way.


lol yeah good luck bro  if there anything like Illinois its been voted on the past 3 or 4 years haha... Its gaining more and more strength each time in the legislature, last vote early this year it got voted down 56 to 60, 4 frickin votes lol... Then reintroduced it into legislature like 10 days later when the new lawmaking session was in place or some shit.. Who knows!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2011)

whatup dawg? thats a big ass picture!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 9, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> whatup dawg? thats a big ass picture!


haha yeah i thought the same, but i posted it anyways


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5424709]haha yeah i thought the same, but i posted it anyways [/QUOTE]

shit happens, I do that sometimes...


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 10, 2011)

damn man.. ur plants always look so great. how the hell dlo you keep them soo green and healthy lookin? like every leaf is perfectly shaped and a nice shade of dark green.. with NO discoloration on any leaves or burnt tips..... amazing man.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2011)

Its the General Hydroponics Flora Series lol. 

That's all i really use in veg besides the Hygrozyme. I give nutes at a pretty early stage, basically when they're seedlings. All i do is work my way up from there. As long as you dont over or under do it you're good. My plants got a lil yellow now tho, but i need to up the nutes again.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 10, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5427372]Its the General Hydroponics Flora Series lol. 

That's all i really use in veg besides the Hygrozyme. I give nutes at a pretty early stage, basically when they're seedlings. All i do is work my way up from there. As long as you dont over or under do it you're good. My plants got a lil yellow now tho, but i need to up the nutes again.[/QUOTE]

well its deff workin man. lol. they look great


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you still using MG soils Sicc? I believe Shoemaker said you got a lot of experience with it.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Are you still using MG soils Sicc? I believe Shoemaker said you got a lot of experience with it.


Yeah i've been using the same soil, and same nutrients for all my grow so far. I use MG Moisture control and a shit load of perlite.


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 10, 2011)

What's up there my man

Got some new pics for you and all the people out in the gardens

Enjoy some Space Madness


















This stuff is soo sweet smelling, just like Fruit Stripped Gum or Boo Berry cereal

T


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> What's up there my man
> 
> Got some new pics for you and all the people out in the gardens
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about hitting you up today and seeing how the ladies were doinghaha. That SM is lookin great, im going to be getting my new journal up tomorrow. How the XXX's doing?


----------



## TCurtiss (Mar 11, 2011)

They look great & just starting to get some white hairs going


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 11, 2011)

wow SICC i didnt kno u used MG soil? god.. cuz i HATE wen ppl gimme shit about using it! i use MG Moisture Control as well and have never had a problem with it.. i almost think it helps make the plant(s) grow as big as they do. just nice to know usm1 else uses it.. nd has amazing plant to show for it


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use MG topsoil... but have recently bought a bag of fertilome ultimate potting soil..... I need some perlite .... this shit holds water for a week at a time....


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 11, 2011)

The only bad thing I hear about MG is that the time release ferts burn plants. That's never happend with you guys? Just asking cause my friend is starting up and wants the cheapest soil he can get.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> The only bad thing I hear about MG is that the time release ferts burn plants. That's never happend with you guys? Just asking cause my friend is starting up and wants the cheapest soil he can get.


Im pretty sure thats in their regular soil, and not the Moisture Control. I dont think the MC has nutes in it. The only time i have got burns was from me over feeding them.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 11, 2011)

yeaa same here. ive over fed a couple times adn got nute burn. but other than that. havent had a problem with it. i would tell him to get the Moisture Control as well.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

you guys don't get those fungus flies with that stuff?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> you guys don't get those fungus flies with that stuff?


ive had them twice in the last year or so.. and they didnt last for more than a week. as long as i dont over water. im fine. =) i love this stuff... its cheap and seems to work wonders on my plants.. ive grown a few plants.. with only CFL's and gotten 3- 3 1/2 ounces dry from each one while using MG soil. and nutes. i dont use the nutes anymore tho. but still.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> you guys don't get those fungus flies with that stuff?


I've got nats once, but that was because i wasn't letting the soil dry out as much as i should of let it. But that happens with all soil.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

good to know.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

Its time to end this, next month this thread would be a year old, thanks to everyone who kept it real!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 11, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good to know.


 a little sand on top will keep gnats away as well.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5432524]Its time to end this, next month this thread would be a year old, thanks to everyone who kept it real!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415834-400-watts-season-da-sicc.html#post5432518[/QUOTE]


bump...................


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 9, 2011)

what be gwin on in dese post i be flipin pages i dont se no pic no udates 
an i searched back to page 225 wtf 
you can loose dedicated followers like dat 
day be gwin where da action is -where pics bein posted on the regular 
why would they hang around here 
where is da fkn pics
this is a surprise inspection
five pages back is the limit and you failed 
if you dont get sum fkn pics up you will lose rights to post 
erryting you type will be like a password the fat dots 
when you try to read it will all be in code 
nice jam 

may gro gods smile upon yo room full of fat assed girls 
1Luv


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2011)

Uhhh, this is my old thread homie lol

Here is a vid i made for this grow not too long ago

[video=youtube;fylGPRUApwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fylGPRUApwE[/video]


----------



## machnak (Oct 14, 2011)

Man SICC I have some catching up to do on not only yours but everyone's journals! I'll be reading for the next two weeks haha! Ladies are looking awesome as always! I'll have some updates coming as soon as I start!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 19, 2011)

That JH x SL x HJ pheno 2 looks exactly like one of the HH x JH x SL x HJ i grew last. Taste was kind of bland, a good 50/50 smoke a bit on the indica side.


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

How did it yield?


----------



## placebofan6 (Nov 13, 2011)

Whats up guys got a nice 400w setup goin right now. Been away from rollitup for a while but I am getting everything back on track and gonna have a beautiful grow soon.


----------

